# MANILA......WOW!



## bedista

how tall is the PBCom tower?


----------



## aranetacoliseum

bedista said:


> how tall is the PBCom tower?


259m spire


----------



## bedista

Philippine Stock Exchange, Makati Trading Floor

























Philippine Stock Exchange, Ortigas Trading Floor (the twin towers)


----------



## bedista

Rockwell Center and Pasig River at night


----------



## bedista

Fort Bonifacio

























Fort Bonifacio Global City, The newest Bussines District in Metro Manila and is still under rapid development. new skyscrapers are now underconstruction.


----------



## bedista

Fort Bonifacio still


----------



## bedista

Ortigas Centre, taken from the Manila American Cemetery and Memorial


----------



## JustHorace

^^ Nice pics there, Bedista! 

Makati Skyline with Downtown Manila and Ortigas skylines slightly seen in background









Skyscrapers towering along Ayala Avenue, Makati









GT Tower International still along Ayala Avenue









Epifanio de los Santos Avenue and Ortigas Avenue intersection (Ortigas Center)









the east end of Ortigas Center at night









Metro Manila skyline as seen from the hills of neighboring eastern town of Antipolo









PHOTOS FROM flickr.com and pbase.com


----------



## oliver999

manila looks great


----------



## Kaiser

bedista said:


>



My former home. the building second from the right


----------



## bedista

can anyone provide a list of the top ten tallest skscrapers in metro manila... tnx!


----------



## JustHorace

bedista said:


> can anyone provide a list of the top ten tallest skscrapers in metro manila... tnx!











1) Philippine Bank of Communications Tower
Ayala Avenue, Makati City
Height: 259 meters









2) GT International Tower 
Ayala Avenue, Makati City
Height: 217 meters









3) Petron Megaplaza
Senator Gil Puyat Avenue (Buendia), Makati City
Height: 210 meters

4) Golden Empire Tower
Roxas Boulevard, Manila
Height: 203 meters









5&6) BSA Tower I and II
Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong
Height: 197 meters









7) One San Miguel Avenue
Ortigas Center, Pasig City
Height: 183 meters









8) LKG Tower
Ayala Avenue, Makati City
Height: 180 meters









9&10) Pacific Plaza Tower I and II
Fort Bonifacio, Makati City
Height: 179 meters

http://www.emporis.com/en/bu/sk/st/tp/co/?id=100131


----------



## bedista

thanks for the list cosmoManila!


----------



## Animo




----------



## bedista

:rock: :rock: :rock: astig ng Pics animo!!!


----------



## aranetacoliseum

IsaganiZenze said:


> Here are some Manila photos from la’zandre from Flickr.com. I am not sure if these have been posted before, but all credit goes to the photographer.



*MANILA*


----------



## IsaRic

:runaway:


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

*Great*

Great pics, really!


----------



## ramvingar

Wow! I have not been back to Manila in 5 years and these pictures really made my hair stand! Amazing pics! Soooobraang ganda na ng Manila! Can't wait to go back!


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

Manila будет realy славным городом но я услышал что это будет опасным городом для иноплеменников


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

Manila будет realy славным городом но я услышал что это будет опасным городом для иноплеменников


----------



## Animo

^^ What did you wrote/say leestat?


----------



## Animo




----------



## Animo




----------



## Animo

Photos by tigs


----------



## _zner_

great photos animo.. :eek2:


----------



## bedista

Wow!


----------



## Sinjin P.

Bedista, why don't you try exploring the Philippine Forums? Maybe you have a lot to contribute and you'll learn a lot too from there


----------



## JustHorace

:applause: Bravo Animo! Tigs' and the other pics are spectacular!

Iglesia de San Sebastian, Manila (designed by Gustav Eiffel)









Convento de San Agustin









Philippine Center for Seamen









A mix of Spanish and Chinese culture
Relicario Nacional de San Miguel in Malacanang Park, San Miguel, Manila









Rush hour traffic along Ayala Avenue, Makati









Makati Skyline(left) and Manila Bayside(background, right)









Ortigas Center and Wack Wack Golf & Country Club


----------



## oliver999

one of the hugest skyline in asia.


----------



## _zner_

c/o SIR *dudz*

naia expressway/slex/skyway interchange update...taken last weekend

southbound...























































northbound...


----------



## aranetacoliseum

is that U/C skyway is for NAIA-3?


i luv it!!!.....luks very modern with that huge U/C SKYWAY!! 

BRAVO!!!


----------



## pierre-laurent

great tour! thanks for sharing


----------



## animelover

Makati, Ortigas looks very nice indeed. And Mandaluyong is catching up, I think.


----------



## oliver999

asia.top.5.nice.tropical.view.


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

wow! i don't think this country is poor. Lucky that your country looks so advance. I guess, its the money of americans you are spending.


----------



## bedista

what do you mean leestat?


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

Your roads, buildings, flyovers. Where does your country get the money to spend to all of these. As far as I Know, your country is really not doing well. I am taking up European Studies minor in Asian Studies. So I was really surprised to see all these developments.


----------



## bedista

leestat_d_vamp said:


> Your roads, buildings, flyovers. Where does your country get the money to spend to all of these. As far as I Know, your country is really not doing well. I am taking up European Studies minor in Asian Studies. So I was really surprised to see all these developments.


our country is not that relatively poor like the way most people would put it. the buildings that you see are not owned by the government. the buildings are from local and foreign corporations that are doing business here.
much of the government projects are still funded by the government. minor projects like roads, bridges etc., of course, are from government revenues (i.e. Tax collection). however, the government cannot fund all the projects all at once especially the major projects (i.e. airport, freeway, seaport, skyways, railways) so they seek for international assistance for some of the projects. the assisting party has two options to help the country. #1 is ODA (official development assistance) which are mostly done by countries like USA and Japan. the assisting nation or the transnational bank (i.e.world bank) would lend the government money to fund its development plans with certain conditions. basically, the terms and conditions of the ODA would depend on the agreement of the two parties. on the other hand, the second option would be the BOT ( build operate transfer). from the words itself, a foreign or local investor may invest on government projects and will have the right to operate it at a certain period of time depending on the agreement so that they could get their investments back and earn some profit. afterwards, the investor would transfer the facility to the government to continue the operation. one of the best example of a BOT are the expressways.


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

Wow! I'm really interested to make a study about your country. Good luck!


----------



## JustHorace

pierre-laurent said:


> great tour! thanks for sharing


Thanks for visiting the thread too. 

@leestat: Yes, the Americans do give donations to the country but they do not account for most of the income of the Philippines. 

@myx: Nice Airport Interchange pics! kay:


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

ваше contry больш! Но ваши политиканы бегут ваша страна будут crook


----------



## bedista

leestat_d_vamp said:


> ваше contry больш! Но ваши политиканы бегут ваша страна будут crook


what do you mean? pls translate it in english


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

Based on what I read on the news (internet), your country is rich, but your politicians are crooks. Sorry.


----------



## JustHorace

*Manila, The Pearl of the Orient*

Some hotel view pics from flickr.com

Makati Central Business District as seen from The Peninsula Manila.









The Peninsula Manila (foreground) and the Makati Shangri-La Hotel (background)









Makati Avenue - three 5-star hotels are seen in the picture, namely the Makati Shangri-La (right), The Peninsula Manila (center), and The Mandarin Oriental Manila (left) viewed from another five-star, the Renaissance Hotel Manila









The Enterprise Center(the twins) housing the HSBC Philippines HQ and the Ayala Tower One, which houses the trading floor for the Philippine Stock Exchange in Makati (all glass) along Ayala Avenue viewed from the Peninsula









Ortigas Center as seen from the Crowne Plaza Galleria Manila


----------



## JustHorace

A Manila evening pic by Sir Dudz


----------



## bedista

leestat_d_vamp said:


> Based on what I read on the news (internet), your country is rich, but your politicians are crooks. Sorry.


you don't have to be sorry, it's true. they slow down the country's development


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

what is happening? i can't get in anymore


----------



## Hawayano

*WOW! Manila!*

As a fifth-gen Fil-American, I am so proud to see the progress that's evident in the pics selected for this thread. I wonder what my great-grandparents would think if they were alive to see these images of Makati and Ortigas which had been _cogonal _ and _bukid_ back when they left their homeland in 1908. Keep those pics coming, Philippine SSCers!
:dance:


----------



## bedista

hear hear!!!


----------



## Thunderflip

My god, this is so beautiful. Everything in Manila is so impressing despite being a relatively developing city. I mean, what more could it be once it becomes fully developed place in the future. For a relatively poor country, the Philippines really is amazing and impressing with all its wealth and secrets.


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

*yes!*

It's true. I don't know why alma-ata can't be like Manila


----------



## Thunderflip

What is alma-mata? Do you mean Almaty, Kazakhstan?


----------



## JustHorace

*Manila*

Plaza Rajah Solaiman









Ortigas Center Business District - seen in picture: Shangri-La Plaza Mall (left), SM Megamall Ortigas (center), Edsa Shangri-La Hotel (right)









Apartments along Ayala Avenue









Manila shortly after a typhoon









Buendia Avenue (Gil Puyat), snaking through the Makati Central Business District









from flickr.com


----------



## bedista

love the pics


----------



## oliver999

i have to check the city from google earth.


----------



## bedista

the last time i checked manila from g-earth, Makati Business district and other intresting sites were either covered by clouds or over-shadowed by it.


----------



## _zner_

from Makati thread:


----------



## Blue_Sky

Makati rockzzz

:righton:


----------



## zxt

cosmoManila said:


> Plaza Rajah Solaiman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buendia Avenue (Gil Puyat), snaking through the Makati Central Business District
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from flickr.com


Who took these pics? Very nice indeed. I love it.


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

love the city of manila


----------



## aranetacoliseum

cosmoManila said:


> *Different* skyline districts in Manila with Makati being the densest
> 
> Makati Central Business District
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ortigas Center Business District
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manila Bay Skyline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos from flickr.com


TNE BEST!!


----------



## alsen

WOW..!! ^^


----------



## Siopao

Through these pictures, I could imagine the Philippines as a developed country....... honestly.


----------



## garzland

Looks stunning..... I wish all the cities in the Philippines were like that:Ultra modern... I was in Makati two months ago and wow....It was clean and everything are in place.....


----------



## _zner_

CCP and its stunning fountain.



tigs said:


> last week nung pinunta ko mga pamangkin ko sa star city, i took these pics


----------



## bedista

cool


----------



## bedista




----------



## bedista

pics from thomasian


----------



## bedista

the manila bay skyline


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

great skyline


----------



## JoSin

wow haha at first i thought it was some city in japan. Nice...


----------



## bedista

Rockwell Center


----------



## Miko_skyhigh

really cool pictures of our very own metro manila.....but sadly the urban planning of the whole city is one of the worst in the world!!!...that is accdg to world bank studies....and we are also missing out on a lot of greens/parks in the whole city....but i believe its never too late as we have a number of developments that pretty much address those issues like the rockwell center,the fort bonifacio global city,etc...


----------



## _zner_

south luzon expressway and Manila Bay Skyline. 












more Intramuros pics. 



tigs said:


> nung pumunta kami ng intramuros. actually it ws my 1st time going there, that's sad :no:


----------



## Vovin

Amazing pictures, i never thought that Phillippines has so many beautiful buildings, here whe only listen about your country when a natural disaster happens, like a tropical cyclone, never show the bright side of the country...


----------



## _zner_

^^ so true. The Philippines is being stereotype as a poor country and never/barely featured a bright side of it. hno:

_

MORE Makati pics!



MakatiBoy said:


> Makati Pictures by Parc Cruz


----------



## Thunderflip

Siopao said:


> Through these pictures, I could imagine the Philippines as a developed country....... honestly.



Well, yeah. That's the amazing thing about it. The Philippines is still very far from being developed, even lagging behind the likes of malaysia and Thailand and it is still impressing. Even the countryside is quite surprising. I wonder what more Filipinos would achieve if they'd get their acts together and bring this country to farther heights. I really dream of seeing the Philippines gaining developed status within my lifetime.


----------



## FrancisXavier

Wow Manila!


----------



## bedista

metro manila night pics from isagani

*Photos by: el kapitan88*

















*Photos by: ronald bryan*

















*Photo by: Parc Cruz*









*Photo by: akumach*









*Photo by: Don Caga*









*Photo by: G Aplal*









*Photo by: m_ke2*


----------



## philbern

Is the restoration of Intramuros complete? Is there a similar comprehensive plan to restore and preserve the historically and architecurally significant buildings along the lower end of Pasig River, Binondo, Santa Cruz and Escolta?
How aggressive and effective is the National Historical Society in their efforts to preserve Manila's glorious past? Does anybody have a reliable info on this? Lower Pasig has a strong semblance to Shanghai's Bund and Singapore's historic district along the river. What's the status of the rehabilitation of Pasig River and its tributaries? Waste management seems to be lacking and people's constant dumping of garbage in the river has reduced it to a bezoar of filth. The photos of Makati and Ortigas are nice but showing us some solid efforts to restore Manila where it began would indeed be very interesting.


----------



## Animo

It is part of a long term plan with the aid of the Spanish government. I have posted some articles about it before. I'll try to look it again. But they really are _trying_ but its a slow process.

Intramuros restoration is incomplete for sure about that! :lol: Many reconstructable structures are still left like the WWII was just yesterday. :bash: 




philbern said:


> Is the restoration of Intramuros complete? Is there a similar comprehensive plan to restore and preserve the historically and architecurally significant buildings along the lower end of Pasig River, Binondo, Santa Cruz and Escolta?
> How aggressive and effective is the National Historical Society in their efforts to preserve Manila's glorious past? Does anybody have a reliable info on this? Lower Pasig has a strong semblance to Shanghai's Bund and Singapore's historic district along the river. What's the status of the rehabilitation of Pasig River and its tributaries? Waste management seems to be lacking and people's constant dumping of garbage in the river has reduced it to a bezoar of filth. The photos of Makati and Ortigas are nice but showing us some solid efforts to restore Manila where it began would indeed be very interesting.


----------



## wynngd

^^ I think in Manila Area, LA has a project for Pasig rehabilitation. It is located at the back of Post Office going to the small forest besides central terminal of LRT. In Makati, they created a park in Pasig reiver bank in front of Makati College. The most beautiful reiverbank today is that of Marikina but I think that is not Pasig river.

In case of Intramuros, Mayor LA cannot penatrate into the wall of Intramuros. The very slow rehabilitation of Intramuros is a problem for our Department of Tourism. DOT manages the Intramuros area. I'm a Mapuan so I spent 5 years inside the wall of Intramuros. The problem that I think DOT guys need to fix are the squatters and the zoning of Intramuros. 

There is a rule inside the Wall on building height limit and design requirements.
Thus when, you see the new buildings inside intramuros, they have the old spanish era style of Architecture. I'm not sure when they started to implement the rule.

The fight between DOT and Manila City Hall I think is since the time when R. Gordon is the DOT secretary. I imagine how intramuros will look like if it is under the Manila City Hall's governance.


----------



## Animo

Manila New Year's Countdown Fireworks
by [email protected][/B]














































The Royal Pontifical University of Santo Tomas
by mr.random.snap of Flickr


----------



## Animo

Here is the old article. The program has just recently been approved in the UN.  










JdV seeks Spanish leaders’ support for debt program

MADRID, Spain - Speaker Jose de Venecia has appealed to Spain’s major political parties - the ruling Socialist Party and the Partido Popular - to support his debt-for-equity program that could involve the conversion of 0 million of Philippine debts to Spain into anti-poverty projects. 

De Venecia had a series of meetings in the Spanish capital with Manuel Marin, head of the Congress of Deputies of Spain and leader of the Spanish Socialist Party (PSOE), and with former Spanish Prime Minster Jose Maria Aznar of Partido Popular, and other leaders of the two parties. 

De Venecia was accompanied by Philippine Ambassador to Spain Lani Bernardo and a small contingent that included Reps. Eduardo Zialcita (1st District, Parañaque), Conrado Estrella III (6th District, Pangasinan), Generoso Tulagan (3rd District, Pangasinan), and Arthur Celeste (1st District, Pangasinan), and business leader Dicky Yujuico. 

De Venecia informed the Spanish leaders that under his proposed debt-for-equity program, the Spanish government could convert as much as 0 million in Philippine debts to Spain into anti-poverty projects like mass housing, reforestation, education, irrigation, agriculture, irrigation, and tourism. 

*He said the peso resources from the debt-conversion program could also go into the rebuilding of Intramuros, the first Spanish city in the Far East, into a satellite Castillan City worthy of its historic tradition. *

De Venecia said the Spanish government has made the Philippines a "priority country" for development assistance. The information was confirmed to him by Speaker Marin and Casa Asia, a development unit of the Spanish Foreign Ministry that is pursuing an expansion of ties between Spain and the Philippines and other countries in Asia. 

Spain has declared 2006 as Spain-Philippines Cultural Year and Casa Asia plans to donate to Manila a statue of Philip II, the Spanish monarch in whose honor the Philippines was named by explorer Ferdinand Magellan almost 500 years ago. 

De Venecia also met with leaders of Spanish development agencies on Marin’s suggestion to pursue further discussion on his debt-for-equity program that had earlier been endorsed by United Nations Secretary General Kofi Annan and a number of European and Asian countries. 

"We are asking for the conversion of incumbent debt into equity to enable us to provide the local currency funds that will finance our development projects to defeat poverty," De Venecia said. 

Under the debt-for-equity program, De Venecia seeks to convert half of the debt stock of some 100 poor and heavily indebted nations amounting to .3 trillion into local resources that would fund national anti-poverty programs.

De Venecia stressed what he said in earlier speeches at the UN and the International Monetary Fund and the World Bank that heavily indebted nations "could address the problems of poverty if we have the money with which to finance anti-poverty projects."

Meanhile, De Venecia also received messages from Spain and the 24 other European Union members praising President Arroyo’s "courageous decision" to suspend the death penalty for more than 1,000 death convicts awaiting execution in Philippine jails. 

He expressed gratitude to the Spanish government for water and social development projects in Vigan and Zamboanga City, and similar programs in the Bicol and Cordillera regions. 

De Venecia visited the Spanish capital on his way to Barcelona, where he was invited to address the regional parliament. 

http://www.mb.com.ph/issues/2006/04/26/MTNN2006042662358.html


----------



## Animo

Parc Cruz. http://www.flickr.com/photos/parc/


----------



## Animo

Photos by Meastro Dudz

Plaza Rajah Sulaiman




























Maestranza in Intramuros behind Fort Santiago










It looks like this last year...










Christmas time in Intramuros



























































































Weekend open air live performances that include kundiman songs and a zarzuela


----------



## Animo

wynngd said:


> ^^ I think in Manila Area, LA has a project for Pasig rehabilitation. It is located at the back of Post Office going to the small forest besides central terminal of LRT. In Makati, they created a park in Pasig reiver bank in front of Makati College. The most beautiful reiverbank today is that of Marikina but I think that is not Pasig river.
> 
> In case of Intramuros, Mayor LA cannot penatrate into the wall of Intramuros. The very slow rehabilitation of Intramuros is a problem for our Department of Tourism. DOT manages the Intramuros area. I'm a Mapuan so I spent 5 years inside the wall of Intramuros. The problem that I think DOT guys need to fix are the squatters and the zoning of Intramuros.
> 
> There is a rule inside the Wall on building height limit and design requirements.
> Thus when, you see the new buildings inside intramuros, they have the old spanish era style of Architecture. I'm not sure when they started to implement the rule.
> 
> The fight between DOT and Manila City Hall I think is since the time when R. Gordon is the DOT secretary. I imagine how intramuros will look like if it is under the Manila City Hall's governance.




I agree and also the height limitation was broken by the owner of Manila Bulletin which I believe is Filipino-Chinese. It should have been implemented better.

"The Bulletin building, for instance, continues its defiant rise high above the prescribed three-story Intramuros height restriction."


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

Woah!


----------



## IsaRic

hey guys

ive read about this old Jaialai building that was destroyed due to further development. just curious if theres any pictures of this particular building. anyone?


----------



## Animo

^^ Its in the Philippine Heritage subforum at the Art Deco thread.


----------



## marcintexas

it's not pretty for thais unless it's rampant with prostitutes


----------



## philbern

I see some nice pics up there of old Manila.


----------



## wafu21m




----------



## MNL

wow!! old manila looks so nice!!


----------



## Heliobatis Radians

Really nice looking and organized city.Alot different now than when I last was there in 1983.And with other projects in planning or construction,that much better.Hats off to Manila.:rock:


----------



## Animo

Photo by Avenger



















Roxas Boulevard | Photo by Norman Aquino










Manila's Tallest | Photo by Norman Aquino


----------



## Animo

Photos by Chrismag









View from Broadwalk, July 2005









Broadwalk after sunset, July 2005









Immaculate Conception Church, Pasig, May 2006









View from the roof ICC, Pasig, May 2006









... 29. Nov. 2006


----------



## Animo

Photos by Maestro Dudz

*Plaza Maestranza*


----------



## MNL

nice pics!


----------



## FrancisXavier

cool new pics of old manila...:applause:


----------



## metrosuburban

It looks like a major Latin American city!! but its a actually a mixture of everything, European, American and Asian structures and art deco buildings standing side by side...


----------



## FrancisXavier

look more like a European city to me.. Intramuros! Intramuros!


----------



## MNL

i agree.... looks so nice..


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

I saw Manila and Baguio. Wow! I just don't know how to post pictures here. I will be going to Cebu City next week. What a nice trip for a cash strapped Russian. Manila is not a cheap city as what they say. For me, it's expensive. I love the night life. I love Malate and Libis. I was infatuated to a Filipina girl sitting beside me at the bar. She's I guess like my age, 22. Got her number.


----------



## IsaRic

*Let's take a break from Old Manila, and admire Modern Manila*

*ayala triangle park*








*pasig river*


----------



## _zner_

leestat_d_vamp said:


> I saw Manila and Baguio. Wow! I just don't know how to post pictures here. I will be going to Cebu City next week. What a nice trip for a cash strapped Russian. Manila is not a cheap city as what they say. For me, it's expensive. I love the night life. I love Malate and Libis. I was infatuated to a Filipina girl sitting beside me at the bar. She's I guess like my age, 22. Got her number.


its nice to hear that you're having a good time here in the Philippines. 

if you're planning to upload those pics, try uploading it in www.photobucket.com


----------



## Animo

*Where the East meets the West*

Photos by lehboy


----------



## Animo

*The Original Pearl of the Orient*

Photos by momotai










Photos by sentibaby


----------



## brownman

leestat_d_vamp said:


> I saw Manila and Baguio. Wow! I just don't know how to post pictures here. I will be going to Cebu City next week. What a nice trip for a cash strapped Russian. Manila is not a cheap city as what they say. For me, it's expensive. I love the night life. I love Malate and Libis. I was infatuated to a Filipina girl sitting beside me at the bar. She's I guess like my age, 22. Got her number.


nice hearing that from you. enjoy your stay in the philippines. if you don't mind, i might as well suggest you to visit the northern city of vigan where i grew up. it has plenty of well-preserved spanish casas and a cobblestoned calles. and some call it a city museum.

bangkok has it's own beauty and flare and there is a stark contrast between them and manila. the good thing about bangkok is the fact that thailand is the only SE asian country that wasn't colonized and it has it's own identity and culture. while manila, it's been a melting pot of cultures for years. asian, european, american you name it we have it. that makes it a great city to visit. and i have to agree the PI is catching up with tourist arrivals and the economy is breaking records. we had one of the best economies in asia last year right?


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^Metro Manila officials need to spruce up all those remaining neo classical, art deco and local structures in the city It helps give a nice first impression regarding a city. It wont totally solve all the social problems but it can bring in much needed revenues for the city from travellers and this will trickle down to the marginalized sector of society.


----------



## IsaRic

*Makati*


----------



## MNL

very beautiful!!


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

I'll be flying to Cebu tomorrow. But first, let me share with you my trip to Makati City. I went to RCBC Plaza to have a courtesy visit to the ILO Sub-Regional Office. I wasn't born as a photographer. I took some pictures but it doesn't convinced me to post it over here; plus the fact that I really don't know how to. 

I stayed at Dusit Hotel in Makati and I can't really believe that this country is still considered poor. 

Baywalk is fun and so does greenbelt. Wow! I went to Mall of Asia, it is truly huge. I wish my poor country's capital would be as cosmopolitan as Manila. 

You know what, I was surprised to find out that young people here, I guess they are students, have laptops and hanging out in starbucks. They have this internet connection. 

I could see their phones have this 3G conferencing and the rest of the people even those who were walking were texting. Wow! 

Is it true your country is poor? where could I find the slum?


----------



## adverg

Well, that's the world recognize us, but it's up to others how they judge Filipinos and the Philippines after they come in, like you.... You experience it and you know it. Anyway, thanks for your convincing comments, and enjoy much to see and explore the more secrets of the Philippines, Have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## philbern

leestat_d_vamp said:


> Baywalk is fun and so does greenbelt. Wow! I went to Mall of Asia, it is truly huge. I wish my poor country's capital would be as cosmopolitan as Manila.
> 
> You know what, I was surprised to find out that young people here, I guess they are students, have laptops and hanging out in starbucks. They have this internet connection.
> 
> I could see their phones have this 3G conferencing and the rest of the people even those who were walking were texting. Wow!
> 
> Is it true your country is poor? where could I find the slum?


Here's a crash course for your information:

Manila, like most major cities in Asia, is a study in contrast. There are slums all over the city but they are not visible to the naked eye from where you stayed. The incidence of poverty in the Philippines, though slowly improving, is still high. The economy is not growing as fast as the Filipinos can produce babies. They have among the highest birth rates in Asia, thanks to the Catholic church.

Up to this point, you see an economy consumer driven by Filipinos who work abroad and send money back home. And we are talking of billions of dollars. The laptops and cellphones you see were bought out of money that were channeled to poorer relatives back home. 

Thus, the pockets of affluence you see is not fueled by an economy from within. This trend started in the 70's during the Marcos years when unable to create enough jobs due to his terrornomics, he decided to send Filipinos abroad to mitigate blame for the ballooning unemployment and shrinking personal incomes of his countrymen.

Succeeding governments had flawed efforts to improve the living conditions of the poor. The infrastructure of the country remained mired in rust. Farm to market access is hampered by the sad state of roads, if there are roads at all. The neglect and absence of a sustained agricultural program depleted the country's food bowls. Instead of farming, they resorted to vigorous harvesting of the already depleted natural resources resulting to systematic destruction of forests and marine sanctuaries. Instead of staying in the mainstream, joining the rebellion movement seemed to be a viable alternative for a starved farmer.

Majority of the poor, increasingly losing their faith from traditional politicians who cannot help them with their plight, elected movie stars to top posts and proclaimed them as their heroes as they were in the movies. This culminated to a not so heroic actor-president who is now a real life villain and has been in jail for corruption. 

The vast contrast between the rich and the poor has been exacerbated by the country's deteriorating state of education. Students from all over Asia used to come to the Philippines for quality education. They considered the colleges and universities here among the best, if not the best, for quality English language classes after the US. Today,the same colleges and universities are machineries that create substandard and fasttrack courses with a sole aim to send Filipinos to work abroad so they can remit money back home.

In fairness to this country, what is always played in the foreign media is the suffering of millions of Filipinos. While it is true that roughly 40% of the population or 35 million live below the poverty line, the current Philippines govenment, having an opportunity to prove itself worthy after many attempts to destabilize it, has been tackling the economic fundamentals to appease its lenders. The economy is on the verge of a take off, at least that's the prevailing perception for now.

Is it true that the country is poor? Yes dahling, it is. You are doing the Filipinos a favor by agreeing so. For now, don't tell them to relax. Not yet. There's a lot of work to do.

Where can I find slum? In the Middle East, er , it's all in the Filipinos' hearts. I think each Filipino is a slum dweller whether they live in Rockwell or a Pasig River estero.


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^There are 9 million overseas Filipinos in over 190 countries that are college educated blue collar workers and professionals. I doubt these host countries will hire someone that is not well educated considering it is their economies and people that will suffer the consequences for doing so. Here in the United States alone health care professionals and teachers are well sought after by employers, they even visit the Philippines to recruit these professionals. 

As far as the man who enjoyed his vacation while in the Philippines, good for him no need to taint his good memories with your biased opinions. The negative intonation of your post surely shows it.


----------



## philbern

^^ ^^ Truth is painful and Filipinos' continued diaspora today proves that everything I said is correct, including perhaps your own story.


----------



## Pocholo

^ I got Philbern's point but not 100% agree. Yes, Philippine economy is on the verge of take off. 

With strong macroeconomic fundamentals, fast rising stock market and Philippine Peso as Asia's best performing currency to date, the country's boom is just a matter of time. Credit rating agencies are upgrading their assessment of Philippine's investment climate. Worlds largest pension and investment fund CALPERS moved the country to the 10th spot of its best investment sites, ahead of other emerging markets like India, China, Malaysia, Vietnam, Taiwan and Thailand. The strong currency is not only due to foreign workers remittances but also because of foreign investors net buying in our stock market. 

One of America's largest IT companies based in California where I work with established it's offshore operations in the Philippines couple of years ago. That's the reason why I'm here in the country now. They were amazed with large pool of professionals and talents in the cuntry. Our growth during first year is more than 500% from barely 30 employees to almost 600 as of this date. Because of great satisfaction, they're planning to transfer most operations from US and Canada to the Philippines! This country is catching up fast with India and China in terms of BPO and is projected to rake 57% of total growth this year. 

I would totally agree to Philbern's assessment if we were in late 90's. But at this point, that's not the case. News and media always predict gloom and doom like Chicken Little who cries "The sky is falling!".


----------



## Jarenz

what is the name of the tower with 88-storey high???


----------



## QatPhils

Jarenz said:


> what is the name of the tower with 88-storey high???


that's what i'd like to know too!


----------



## FrancisXavier

Pocholo said:


> ^ I got Philbern's point but not 100% agree. Yes, Philippine economy is on the verge of take off.


Yeah.. and LOLS, it's not 40% anymore...talking about poverty incidence vs population.. it was around 25% in 2005..


----------



## FrancisXavier

Jarenz said:


> what is the name of the tower with 88-storey high???


as of the moment, Philippines' tallest is PBcom tower at 259m. The proposed super talls are Skycity(340m) and Lopez Center(330). Philippines got no tower with 88 floors yet..


----------



## jbkayaker12

philbern said:


> ^^ ^^ Truth is painful and Filipinos' continued diaspora today proves that everything I said is correct, including perhaps your own story.



Actually we know the truth, and the truth is Filipinos has been making progress and are still making progress. The Filipino diaspora you mentioned is also courtesy of our well educated work force.


----------



## alitezar

Awesome shots and city especially the human rainbow is so awesome and cool.


----------



## philbern

jbkayaker12 said:


> Actually we know the truth, and the truth is Filipinos has been making progress and are still making progress. The Filipino diaspora you mentioned is also courtesy of our well educated work force.


You just rephrased exactly what I said. End of this discussion. :cheers1: That kid sounded like he wanted a straight explanation. He deserved an honest response.


----------



## brownman

slums are all over the metro. i mean we have chic gated subdivisions and slums on its side. the GDP per capita of the PI last 2005 was 990US$. very heartbreaking.

on the other hand, we're one of the best performing economy in asia. what makes it unfair is the fact that media usually puts the country not on positive news but otherwise. everytime u watch cnn or bbc, all you can hear or watch bout the PI are calamities, abu sayyaf and stuff. which is really not helpful at all.


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^Thanks, but NO thanks to this>>>:cheers1: :cheers1:


----------



## FrancisXavier

brownman said:


> slums are all over the metro. i mean we have chic gated subdivisions and slums on its side. the GDP per capita of the PI last 2005 was 990US$. very heartbreaking.
> 
> on the other hand, we're one of the best performing economy in asia. what makes it unfair is the fact that media usually puts the country not on positive news but otherwise. everytime u watch cnn or bbc, all you can hear or watch bout the PI are calamities, abu sayyaf and stuff. which is really not helpful at all.


are you sure 990? it was actually 1200 something in 2005. and 1400 in 2006..


----------



## QatPhils

FrancisXavier said:


> as of the moment, Philippines' tallest is PBcom tower at 259m. The proposed super talls are Skycity(340m) and Lopez Center(330). *Philippines got no tower with 88 floors yet..*


----------



## _zner_

some cool new pics! kay:



KiBeN said:


> Fort Bonifacio update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closer...


----------



## philbern

brownman said:


> slums are all over the metro. i mean we have chic gated subdivisions and slums on its side. the GDP per capita of the PI last 2005 was 990US$. very heartbreaking.
> 
> on the other hand, we're one of the best performing economy in asia. what makes it unfair is the fact that media usually puts the country not on positive news but otherwise. everytime u watch cnn or bbc, all you can hear or watch bout the PI are calamities, abu sayyaf and stuff. which is really not helpful at all.



Agree. Hopefully, after the current deficit is erased by next year, fiscal reforms are completed, elections are perceived fair, extrajudicial killings eradicated and insurgencies tempered, the economy will take off. With personal incomes at home improving and peso strengthening, it will make sense for Filipinos to stay home. Tackling the problems at home and being truthful about its prevalence is imperative in reversing the constant negative feed about the Philippines in the foreign media.


----------



## MNL

good thing your enjoying!!


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^The photos above of Bonifacio High Street remind me of The District here in Las Vegas. Interesting development there. I was at the Global city a couple of years ago and looking at the photos I can say it is definitely better than the last time. Looking forward to seeing the place once again.


----------



## brownman

FrancisXavier said:


> are you sure 990? it was actually 1200 something in 2005. and 1400 in 2006..


ow, sorry man, my bad. that was the GDP per capita of 2003 i think. but anyways here's our GDP per capita for 2005:

- the philippines - 4,923 US$ rank 104th in the world from 181 countries

malaysia is in 61st with 11,201 US$ while thailand is in 69th spot with 8,328 US$.
having singapore(ranked 22nd) not included and brunei (ranked 26th), the PI has the 3rd highest GDP per capita in SE Asia. which is still mediocre, if not low.

source: IMF

but i think we're working our way up. the economy had a good jumpstart for the year '07. predictions for this year is quite good. some says our economy will do better this year than the last. the peso is slowly crawling to 48php-1US$. we'll never now by the end of the year it'll go to 45 or 40. the stark rise of the peso over dollar have scraped the country like 11billion dollars of international debts which is really favorable to us. we're having an infrastructure boom from everywhere from the metro to the diff. major cities elsewhere in the PI. tourist arrivals are staggeringly high. all we need now is to maintain this growth and we'll be fine.


----------



## Pocholo

I passed by BGC last week driving from the airport. Wow! You can see constructions in full force. It was my first time to see Pacific Plaza and Serendra Development in near distance. 

Makati is comparable to any other modern city in the west. No contest but its skyline is way better than our skyline back in LA. My coworkers were surprised seeing pictures of me in Makati. They thought its somewhere in Manhattan or Rockefeller Center in NY.


----------



## brownman

the PI is being misconcepted to be POOR... period. i mean yea, we are still a struggling country. making our way to the world arena. what they don't know is that other than us being poor, the PI has a ton of things to offer.

try carrying a philippine flag with you around the US and let them guess who's flag that is, most of them won't even know.


----------



## IsaRic

Pocholo said:


> I passed by BGC last week driving from the airport. Wow! You can see constructions in full force. It was my first time to see Pacific Plaza and Serendra Development in near distance.
> 
> Makati is comparable to any other modern city in the west. No contest but its skyline is way better than our skyline back in LA. My coworkers were surprised seeing pictures of me in Makati. They thought its somewhere in Manhattan or Rockefeller Center in NY.


woulld be nice if u can share them!:nuts:


----------



## _zner_

:eek2:



WANCH said:


> I'm back in The Philippines and been taking some shots. Anyway, I took this shot last weekend. Is this Metro Manila for you?
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/wanchtography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCROLL>>>


----------



## brownman

niceness. we could pretty much compare it with NYC.


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

Well, I've read all your responses. Thanks heaven that I haven't seen the harships of the Philippinos around. I guess, our tour guide brought us to places where we could harldly see poor Philippinos.

anyway, Cebu is an amazing city. We stayed at Mango Hotel and the food was not really okay. everything was oily. 

I usually took pictures from my room and the city at night was surprisingly okay. The weather of Cebu though was so tropic. It was so hot. 

I will learn how to post my pics here.


----------



## IsaRic

leestat_d_vamp said:


> Well, I've read all your responses. Thanks heaven that I haven't seen the harships of the Philippinos around. I guess, our tour guide brought us to places where we could harldly see poor Philippinos.
> 
> anyway, Cebu is an amazing city. We stayed at Mango Hotel and the food was not really okay. everything was oily.
> 
> I usually took pictures from my room and the city at night was surprisingly okay. The weather of Cebu though was so tropic. It was so hot.
> 
> I will learn how to post my pics here.


theres a thread somewhere... but its pretty easy...

if u have a photobucket account, u just get the URL of the pic, then pasting it between these >









like this:










if u dont have a photobucket account, go to www.photobucket.com and sign-up. its free and pretty easy too  just upload your photos and it gives u the URL right away


----------



## Pocholo

IsaRic said:


> woulld be nice if u can share them!:nuts:


^nah, would love to... but I have my face all over it...:hahano:


----------



## _zner_

^^ you can perhaps edit and cover your face. hehe


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

yeah! i agree! i have still to upload the photos.


----------



## Animo

Mr. & Ms. Magazine


----------



## Dallas star

WOW very sharp photos Asia is sooooo amazing and still i have never had time to go there!


----------



## Pocholo

(((myx))) said:


> ^^ you can perhaps edit and cover your face. hehe


Right, but that'll look like crap. :lol: 

I'd really love to post pics here, but I just want the best. I was in the Phils. for work, so I really don't have time to stick around. I'm temporarily back in the US but will be in the Phils. sometime this spring. Don't worry Myx, I would have enough time by then, I can definitely post pics here.

Hey, I love Metro Manila's view from C5, did somebody post a pic like that? Ortigas' view from Pasig's C5 area looks like Toronto or something. Also, there's a platform behind Quirino Grandstand, where Manila's bay area looks like in Florida. They should really get rid of squatters though.


----------



## Pocholo

Hey Leestat, where are the pics? 

You've been to Cebu, right? I hope you visited the Taoist temples, somewhere in the hills. Our last visit was like ten years ago and I don't know how it looks like today.


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

*Nope*

i wasn't able to visit the temple. Iwould say, cebu is really a fast developing city.


----------



## bedista

i can smell something fishy goin on around here...:wink2:


----------



## lumpia

philbern said:


> ^^ ^^ Truth is painful and Filipinos' continued diaspora today proves that everything I said is correct, including perhaps your own story.


Philbern, what are you in terms of race/nationality?


----------



## Thunderflip

wow... i wonder how things will change in the next decades.


----------



## philbern

*CHAMPAGNE CORKS POP IN MANILA IN ECHO OF MARCOS ERA*
( Reuters, Sunday March 11 2007)

By Carmel Crimmins

MANILA, March 12 (Reuters) - On Saturday nights, Manila's urban elite throng the invitation-only VVIP room at Embassy nightclub, where foie gras and a flute of champagne are the de rigeur accompaniments to checking out the dance floor.

Imelda, the shopaholic wife of strongman President Ferdinand Marcos, made conspicuous consumption fashionable in the Philippines in the 1970s and 1980s when the phrase "Imeldific" was coined to describe acts of excess.

But her fall from grace after Marcos was ousted in 1986, a succession of coups and a sickly economy made worse by the Asian financial crisis reined in the spending.

Now, according to executives in luxury hotels, upscale boutiques and sports car dealerships, the good times are back.

"It's a return to yuppiedom," Tim Yap, one of Embassy's co-owners, told Reuters. "Right now, the young generation is a generation that works really hard and wants to reward itself."

Across the Philippines' sprawling capital city, *the small ranks of the wealthy are increasing as record remittances from nearly 9 million Filipinos -- driven abroad by poverty and a lack of opportunity -- fuel consumer demand and a property boom.*

*A record $14 billion worth of inflows last year helped swell the wallets of real estate magnets, retail chiefs and entrepreneurs back home and pushed the stock market up around 42 percent*."The economy is doing well," said Manuel Salak, county manager of ING Bank (ING.AS: Quote, Profile , Research)(ING.N: Quote, Profile , Research) in the Philippines. "There is stability and more optimism and more investments are being made."

Despite recent global market turbulence, the Philippine index <.PSI> is up 2.7 percent so far this year and projected remittances of $14.7 billion are expected to shield the domestic economy from future stock exchange swoons.

Optimism among Philippine companies is at a record high and top executives and entrepreneurs are buying new motors and diamond encrusted necklaces at up to 5 million pesos ($102,600) a pop.

"There is a lot of confidence in the future so people are not afraid to spend, they can see that it's going to get better," said one of Manila's top jewellery dealers, whose sales are up 15 percent on last year. 

"We forecast even better times," said the jeweller, who declined to be identified.

SUITCASE BANKERS

Driven by Chinese industrialisation, Asia is minting "high-net-worth individuals" -- people with more than $1 million in financial assets excluding their homes -- at the fastest pace in the world.

But the Philippines, where political turmoil and a heavy debt burden have kept the economy limping behind fast-paced neighbours, was mostly under the radar for private bankers. 

There is a clutch of super wealthy people such as Lucio Tan, the Philippines' richest man according to Forbes magazine with a net worth estimated at $1.7 billion, but they are a miniscule part of an 87 million population, nearly half of whom live on less than $2 a day.

There is no official data on the number of middle-income and high-income people living in the Philippines but in Indonesia, Southeast Asia's largest economy, high-net-worth individuals accounted for just 0.01 percent of the adult population in 2005, according to a joint study by Merrill Lynch and Capgemini.

With wealth increasing and new investment opportunities opening up in the Philippines, the so-called "suitcase bankers" are now flying in, booking out rooms in the capital's swankiest hotels as they comb Manila for business.

"My competitors are back," said Salak. "You see the business class section of Cathay Pacific and Singapore Airlines full now." 

The middle class is also expanding as booming outsourcing centres hire thousands of 20-somethings. Entry level wages have risen as much as 69 percent since 2003 and the extra cash is frequently spent on eating out, clothes and nightclubbing.

"They are not going to go out and buy Louis Vuitton all of a sudden but they are looking at good brands," said Vladimir Bunoan, editor of Personal Fortune, a new magazine aimed at young managers in the outsourcing sector.

"There is quite a number of people out there with enough money, I think, to spend on Starbucks everyday.

After the Marcoses, the wealthy adopted a low profile. Kidnap fears and a degree of guilt about having so much money in a poor country kept many of the traditionally rich families circumspect.

But up and coming business people, many of whom are too young to remember the Marcos era, want to party and pamper, like peers in Hong Kong, Singapore and Shanghai.

"The younger generation, without connoting anything negative, is more passionate, is more brash," said Wellington Soong, President of Jaguar Philippines, which sold 60 Jaguars and Land Rovers in 2006 and aims to sell 100 this year.

"Wealth is acquired at a faster rate. The impatience can be seen in their behaviour." Over at Embassy, where Imelda's grandson promotes Monday nights and the lady herself recently appeared for a twirl across the tiles, Yap said consciences were not bothered by the yawning gap between rich and poor in the city. 

"There is this mindset, which I think is so passe, that says: "The country is in shambles and the country is having a hard time and you are out there partying".

But this generation is guiltless when it comes to that."


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

Wow!


----------



## Luv2travel

Manila really looks great, I had no idea


----------



## IsaRic

leestat_d_vamp said:


> Wow!


hey lad, do u have ur pictures yet?

can u share them?


----------



## Danny19

MANILA OR METRO MANILA IS SO I BEAUTIFUL CITY EXPECT OF THE SLUMS BUT THAT'S THE REALITY! BUT MAKATI ORTIGAS OR FORT BONIFACIO ARE REALLY HOT!!!!!!!!! IT#S NICE TO WALK AT THE FAMOUS MANILA BAYWALK OR JUST SHOPPING @ SM MALL OF ASIA A REALLY GOOD MALL!


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

i Hate myself, i still don't know hoe to post it. I have it here


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

Honestly, Manila is really amazing. I'm telling you guys who haven't visited it yet, you wont regret. My experience was very different to where I came from. You can wear anything you want as long as you are not wearing your underwear while on the street. People are amazingly friendly. There bars are 24 hours open. I mean, wholesome bars where you can talk with people while drinking vodkar or their local beer which is surprisingly very good (san Miguel?). They have this street party along roxas Boulevard. Wow!


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

I will post it tomorrow. I got pics but i'm not a good photographer.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Not much of a coffee drinker but since I was already in the area, I took these shots. Figaro, a local chain and Coffee Bean. 


















Bonifacio High Street - Serendra


----------



## santoloco

BGC looks really nice!


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

yes


----------



## jbkayaker12

I prefer the ambiance at Greenbelt better and I'll post some pictures later but here is another shot taken at one of the restaurants in Serendra.
My roomate checking out the menu.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A section of the park in front of Greenbelt.




































Greenbelt - Ayala Center, Makati


----------



## jbkayaker12

A nice place to hang out at Greenbelt.


















Greenbelt - Ayala Center, Makati


----------



## bedista

IsaRic said:


> hey leestat d vamp, how come u never got ur pics posted?
> 
> im starting to wonder if u really did go to PHI or not. just a thought.


:lol: :lol: very nice, isn't that fishy Isaric. hno:


----------



## santoloco

leestat_d_vamp said:


> I will post it tomorrow. I got pics but i'm not a good photographer.


:bash: hno: :nuts: 

u juz jkin man? its been sooo long since uve told us u'll be posting pics, still nuthin. havent u been given instructions already on how to post pics? pretty simple. c'mon, true or not? juz post at least 3 with u on the portrait.


----------



## paek

What is view of bangkok? Please show!


----------



## cHemon

^^

I'm reporting to mods to ban paek.


----------



## Mithril Cloud

Metro Manila skyline as seen from the DLS-CSB School of Design and Arts in Manila.


----------



## bedista

^^ very nice!
is Camp Big Falcon already finished?


----------



## Mithril Cloud

Thanks and Camp Big Falcon's almost finished, it only needs some finishing touches.


----------



## bedista

^^ dat's Great! :lol: 
man, y do we dont have dat kind of facility in ateneo!!? grrr...


----------



## Pocholo

paek said:


> What is view of bangkok? Please show!


:bash: :tongue4:


----------



## dattebayo

dining in manila bay


















entrance of tiendesitas









marikina









intramuros


----------



## dattebayo

paek said:


> What is view of bangkok? Please show!


^^ what do you mean by that?


----------



## makoy731

I noticed pictures of some older buildings in Manila that looks amazing. Maybe they should turn those into lofts like here in LA. Those lofts are so in demand here.


----------



## MNL

well, sadly, we need more historical buildings here.. some of the nicest were demolished.


----------



## QatPhils

Very beautiful photos! In this pictures i don't see any cranes, however when i went to Manila - there was plenty!! :banana:


----------



## Insanedriver

MNL said:


> well, sadly, we need more historical buildings here.. some of the nicest were demolished.


destroyed by the japs and americans actually in the 2nd world war


----------



## Insanedriver

aranetacoliseum said:


> MANILA....
> 
> 
> makati skyline @ night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ortigas centre @ night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <c/o ncbmandy>
> :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


liked this set of Photos... Who are those Photographers?


----------



## bedista

makoy731 said:


> I noticed pictures of some older buildings in Manila that looks amazing. Maybe they should turn those into lofts like here in LA. Those lofts are so in demand here.


Some old buildings hir in manila were turned into boarding houses for college students. macoy, intresting avatar btw.


----------



## bedista




----------



## makoy731

bedista said:


> Some old buildings hir in manila were turned into boarding houses for college students. macoy, intresting avatar btw.


regarding the avatar... I gotta represent I guess.


----------



## bedista

JUst Priceless   

*Manila Bay Sunset*
by Jen Tanedo


----------



## _zner_

Makati skyline



oboi_1 said:


>


----------



## MNL

^^ nice picture!


----------



## bedista

Ortigas Centre 

by dudz torres









by Tenth of Nisan









by Ben Nguyen


----------



## amras

bedista said:


> JUst Priceless
> 
> *Manila Bay Sunset*
> by Jen Tanedo


theser are really breathtaking pictures! kudos to the photographer!


----------



## _zner_

GLOBAL CITY



laquacherra said:


> *May 23, 2007*


----------



## Insanedriver

^^ i've never been to BGC...


----------



## lumpia

paek said:


> What is view of bangkok? Please show!


Bangkok in a Manila thread?? BANNED! :banana:


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

so romantic


----------



## MNL

Jhaelnis said:


> *Flickr|Finds*
> 
> *Manila Bay Sunset* by cruz_gerry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Roxas Blvd Rush Hour* by Don Machuca


From the Philippine Forums.


----------



## neil02

manila is so beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## lumpia

Jhaelnis said:


> by rico_se7en | Flickr





DaimosLA said:


> Courtesy of Flickr (Papa.Jack)





laquacherra said:


> *May 31, 2007*





Jhaelnis said:


> *Flickr|Finds*
> by adammordo





lewdsaint said:


> My Manila Bay sunset photos.





Coffee said:


>


Various pics from the Philippine forum


----------



## bedista

Is TrinoMa Open already?


----------



## JustHorace

^^Yes it is. Go check out the Mega Manila Malls Thread in the Philippine Forum.


----------



## bedista

^^ that's great! i have to visit that before this week ends.


























btw, here are some pictures of the University of Sto. Tomas main building.
i really love its nostalgic ambiance.


----------



## bedista

by Francis D









by zimrilim









by shadoweaver


----------



## niekovlm

not bad lah... i give the city for 6.5/10


----------



## niekovlm

it's so American copy cat..! There's no pride in it.. the only good thing about it is that, there are plenty of "bad girls" in the street.. that makes the city look sweet.. hehehehe...!


----------



## diz

^^ Jee maybe because it was a former American colony.


----------



## dattebayo

niekovlm said:


> it's so American copy cat..! There's no pride in it.. the only good thing about it is that, there are plenty of "bad girls" in the street.. that makes the city look sweet.. hehehehe...!


oh my goodness! what a stupid thing to say. :bash: does it really look american to you??? I guess you should go in the library and read books instead of surfing the net. that's all I can say. :cheers:


----------



## zayiaf62089

I looked through all the pictures of manila and I instantly fell in love with this city. However no offense or anything but why are the philipines a third world nation? It is obvious with manila that it the country should have a PPP greater than 3000.


----------



## IsaRic

it actually its more of a developing country than a third world country. Maybe the media's to blame? I remember it had one of the best economies in the world and in asia for that matter, just 2nd to Japan they say, both before and after the war. I would think its because of the American Supervision during the almost 5 decades of colonial years. It carried on all the way to President Marcos until ofcourse, the revolt happened.


----------



## inside_us

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

i see the first page..........so amazing..................
im never think that manila as amazing as this......
for whole the city..i think manilas is beautyst than singapura...

OMG...............


----------



## MNL

inside_us said:


> wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> i see the first page..........so amazing..................
> im never think that manila as amazing as this......
> for whole the city..i think manilas is beautyst than singapura...
> 
> OMG...............


Thank you for that!



zayiaf62089 said:


> I looked through all the pictures of manila and I instantly fell in love with this city. However no offense or anything but why are the philipines a third world nation? It is obvious with manila that it the country should have a PPP greater than 3000.


Countries that have more advanced economies than developing nations in the Third World,but have not yet attained the level of developed countries in the First World, are grouped under the term Newly Industrialized Countries or NICs. These countries are: China, India, Mexico, South Africa, Brazil, Turkey, Thailand, Malaysia, *Philippines* and the GCC states. However countries that are in the N-11 and are emerging markets such as Senegal and Egypt are moving towards becoming New Industrialized Countries.

source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Third_World

^^ It's getting there.


----------



## Leeigh

inside_us said:


> wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> i see the first page..........so amazing..................
> im never think that manila as amazing as this......
> for whole the city..i think manilas is beautyst than singapura...
> 
> OMG...............


this is NOT a city vs city thread.

Nevertheless Manila looks great, Manila deserves more attention...definitely underrated.^^


----------



## jimmyfa

Manila is nice. A fast growing city!


----------



## inside_us

Leeigh said:


> this is NOT a city vs city thread.


 that is my choice


----------



## diz

the city of Manila I by *Benedict Ong* of TrekEarth


----------



## Insanedriver

diz said:


> ^^ Jee maybe because it was a former American colony.


more like a commonwealth like puerto rico today


----------



## White_soX

Manila is awesome, no doubt about that!!!!!


----------



## Miko_skyhigh

thanks bedista for the new pictures of my beloved university!!!....im really very impressed with the new developments in UST...the urban landscape has improved immensely from the time i was there years ago!!..cant wait to go back there again to see it for myself!!!


----------



## FrancisXavier

bedista said:


> ^^ that's great! i have to visit that before this week ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, here are some pictures of the University of Sto. Tomas main building.
> i really love its nostalgic ambiance.


^^looks like somewhere in wealthy Europe..


----------



## IsaRic

bedista said:


> ^^ that's great! i have to visit that before this week ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, here are some pictures of the University of Sto. Tomas main building.
> i really love its nostalgic ambiance.


would it kill them to build more structures like these? id take one of these any day over glassy tall buildings


----------



## MNL

Those pictures are really beautiful!kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice!


----------



## Waldenstrom

oboi_1 said:


> *The Columns - Ayala Avenue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Medical Plaza - Makati & Amorsolo Street*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Centro Escolar University - Makati*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Buendia/Gil Puyat Avenue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One Legazpi Park*




*The Link*
Ayala Center, Makati 
Metropolitan MANILA!!!














































:cheers:


----------



## Animo

*Makati City, Metro Manila
*




























courtesy of joshua san juan 







courtesy of my soul insurance 2004(viewed from the fort bonifacio global city)



*Ortigas Center, Metro Manila*
















courtesy of ramir borja








​courtesy of shazzam



*Fort Bonifacio Global City/ The Fort, Metro Manila*- A booming business district that will rival Makati and Ortigas.


















courtesy of edmundtanso









courtesy of my soul insurance 2004









courtesy of butch javier​


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ORTIGAS CENTRE, MANILA*



lightning099 said:


> Part of EDSA, view form Trinoma


----------



## Waldenstrom

Bonifacio Global City, Taguig
Metropolitan MANILA!


----------



## galore

lovely


----------



## christos-greece

Manila in above pics ^^^^ looks awesome!


----------



## Animo




----------



## [dx]

by german.


----------



## galore

*Makati, Metro Manila

*



[dx] said:


> by german.


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

AWESOME photos!! :banana: Can't wait in another 5-10 years, when FBGC becomes more developed with some taller skyscrapers like the Fort Shangri-la, the Grand Hyatt, the new PSE headquarters, the Pagcor development with its super tall 600+m Pagcor Tower, Ortigas' completion of it imposing St. Francis and One Corp Center towers, Makati's Century City.....goes on and on and on!!! :righton:


----------



## Brisbaner21

Wow is right!


----------



## CJ San Andreas

wow ! awesome pic, i like

this is the real growth, not like dubai or doha is very2 artificial city.


----------



## psyche_ot

please post more pics on street scene or citylife, it helps make manila more humanizing.thanks..


----------



## [dx]

by spikedcherry









by obimarckenobe









by youta









by Harold Nora


----------



## [dx]

Photos by markycorpuz


----------



## [dx]

by lloydjumpay


----------



## Waldenstrom

[dx] said:


> by wildhoney25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by john_luther


:cheers:


----------



## stanleymalls

It really shows that the Philippines is at par with the world......

:applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## diz

OMG This pic


----------



## skylinefan

^^likewise, that pic!


----------



## christos-greece

Really awesome :applause: ^^^^


----------



## [dx]

Salcedo Park








by Jim Ayson


----------



## medviation

Manila is Huge!!! :eek2: This city is world class.


----------



## stanleymalls

CJ San Andreas said:


> wow ! awesome pic, i like
> 
> this is the real growth, not like dubai or doha is very2 artificial city.


Thanks!


----------



## Epidemic

very modern.
Great clustered skyline.


----------



## -INBOX21-




----------



## RonnieR

^^ nice, great shot. This will change with the new and soon to be built One Shangri La Place....a new addition to the skyline in the area.


----------



## christos-greece

Huge indeed ^^^^^^


----------



## mhek

in_a_rush said:


> i found this pics in multiply, credits to the photographer, mr.paelo pedrajas





in_a_rush said:


> 2nd installment.. pics of paelo pedrajas


Manila kay:


----------



## noonghandi

Manila is really a beautiful place. I need to get there some time soon.


----------



## [dx]

by Edwin Martinez


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

Thanks Noonghandi! :yes: it's a rarity for Manila to be called 'beautiful'. it would mean being compared to places like Paris, Naples, Florence, Tuscany, etc. But what this thread has shown is what Manila has to offer thru photos amid the tabloids and even Filipinos themselves of images of poverty and negativism. I've been to Metro Manila many times thru the years and have ALWAYS LOVED every visit. The city never seems to amaze me in it's lightning speed to catch up with the most civilized, sophisticated, urbanites of the world! Together in the company of the spirited and dynamic friendly Filipino (filipino overseas NEVER forget to make that trip back to RP), the drive to overcome political, religious, and social economic differences.....Manila can rightfully take it's place among the 'beautiful' places of the world thru hard work, unity, and a common goal....and yes, as an optimist, i can surly someday see it happen, it already is, we just have to sustain it!!:grouphug:


----------



## mhek

by Edwin Martinez


----------



## marchitecto

mhek said:


> by Edwin Martinez


nice clean shot!


----------



## [dx]

Legaspi Village, Makati
by tsunamifix


----------



## diz

^^ OMG another crisp shot.


----------



## mhek




----------



## stanleymalls

Marvelous pics of Intramuros! Love it! :applause:

Ay! There is Starbucks inside? Where is it located, if you don't mind? Because the last time I was there, we don't have the time to roam around the place.


----------



## stanleymalls

in_a_rush said:


> i found this pics in multiply, credits to the photographer, mr.paelo pedrajas





in_a_rush said:


> 2nd installment.. pics of paelo pedrajas


He has the eye to capture that real Manila feeling. Two thumbs up to the photographer! kay:kay:


----------



## [dx]

by anthonylkdking


----------



## mhek

Binondo, Manila.


----------



## metrosuburban

stanleymalls said:


> Marvelous pics of Intramuros! Love it! :applause:
> 
> Ay! There is Starbucks inside? Where is it located, if you don't mind? Because the last time I was there, we don't have the time to roam around the place.


It's located somewhere between BPI Magallanes and Colegio de San Juan de Letran...


----------



## sick_n_tired

*Ortigas Center, Metro Manila*


----------



## leadman

Nice Shots dude


----------



## xiaozhe_hit

Great skylines


----------



## sick_n_tired

^^thanks:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

mhek said:


> by Edwin Martinez


Very nice pic :cheers:


----------



## sick_n_tired

*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila, Philippines*

20 October 2008 
19:00


----------



## sick_n_tired

*Ortigas Center, Metro Manila, Philippines*

22 October 2008
19:00


----------



## [dx]

by novellsteel


----------



## Animo

[dx] said:


> *Rockwell Center, Makati City
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by _gem_





[dx] said:


> Makati City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonifacio Global City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by novellsteel


----------



## elbart089

beautiful city.


----------



## [dx]

Ph Man said:


> Whoaw! that's an awesome and fresh view of Makati! kay:


yeah, cool shot. we don't see that side of Makati in aerial shots that often. kay: thanks for sharing!


----------



## Animo

I







Manila



[dx] said:


> by boiworx





[dx] said:


> Metro Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by sarmiento.andre
> 
> Makati
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by ploppydisk
> 
> Part of Bonifacio Global City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by imago2007


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome city...


----------



## TEHR_IR

wow it's the best looking city in south east asia!!!


----------



## christos-greece

sick_n_tired said:


> 22 October 2008
> 19:00


Nice skyline btw


----------



## ChapinUrbano

Wow, Manila looks simply amazing, those pics are great, :drool:


----------



## michael677

Jarvijarv said:


> WOW! those last pics of Makati could be in any Western metropolis...simply awestruck....i can attest to this. i just came from a 3 week vacation in Metro Manila and being around these skscrapers and mega malls everywhere truly impressed me!




i love MM skyline and is my favorite in asia alongside bangkok..

but, what is so spectacular about western/ US cities skyline (except the city of all cities NEW YORK !!) personally, i prefer those of asian cities, ASIA ROCKS ! 

i honestly would prefer if people compare manila to tokyo, shanghai, hk or bangkok ~~ more modern vibe !


----------



## michael677

psyche_ot said:


> please post more pics on street scene or citylife, it helps make manila more humanizing.thanks..



he 's right, if someone could post street scenes and i think u could find interesting street scenes in taft avenue, u.n avenue, malate!, baywalk!, the new Sm -san miguel by the Bay area, araneta center cubao , greenhills...

boni high street actually looks so faked, and it would not be a good representation


----------



## Animo

More photos...



[dx] said:


> *Ortigas Center*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by adrian_p421





[dx] said:


> by RvdBrugge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by bjchiu


----------



## Dhakaiya

*MANILA....WOW!*


----------



## christos-greece

Manila skyline (above pics) is awesome


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*



Animo said:


> More photos...


Gorgeous!! latest in Metro Manila's dynamic Makati and Ortigas CBD's. And this, ladies and gents doesn't include the metro's latest and upcoming CBD, Fort Bonifacio! It's a miracle how the Philippine capital continues to grow amid the world economic crisis. It's modest growths of 5-7% thru the years have kept Metro Manila from bursting and accelerating too quick like it's neighbors. Lets hope the BOOM continues!!!:banana:


----------



## RonnieR

christos-greece said:


> Nice skyline btw





Fernando96 said:


> Wow, Manila looks simply amazing, those pics are great, :drool:





Dhakaiya said:


> *MANILA....WOW!*





elbart089 said:


> beautiful city.





TEHR_IR said:


> wow it's the best looking city in south east asia!!!


Thank you.


----------



## RonnieR

Photos of Fort Bonifacio Global City, Taguig, Metro Manila



Fly2Bacolod said:


> www.ayalaland.com.ph





laquacherra said:


> *St Luke's Hospital, photo shot yesterday, Nov. 16*





IsaganiZenze said:


> taken by crispyparty from flickr
> 
> taken from essensa (sp check?)





laquacherra said:


> *the fountain area @ Shops at Serendra*


----------



## RonnieR

Metro Manila's newest mall: Eastwood Mall in Libis, QC, Metro Manila



tj_brewed said:


> Eastwood Mall had its soft opening last Saturday, November 15, 2008.
> 
> 
> Eastwood Mall's Exterior


----------



## christos-greece

Looks very nice


----------



## Dhakaiya

And post #665 is one of the best I've ever seen in SSC.


----------



## Ulidia

Energetic and inspiring city. 

Here's hoping that many of the exciting pipeline projects enhance the Metro Manila landscape even further .... :cheers:


----------



## Animo

*Old World meets New World in Manila*




























San Miguel, Manila by zeng lebron



















Nuestra Señora de Gracia, Guadalupe, Makati



















Immaculate Conception Church, Concepción, Malabon by benuch




























San José Church, Las Piñas, Manila by MVI


----------



## Animo

San Felipe Neri Church, Mandaluyong by City of Mandaluyong




























Nuestra Señora de los Desamparados, Marikina by nate










San Roque Church, Marikina by sami


----------



## Animo

*Christmas Season*
































































Universidad de Santo Tómas by Archi


----------



## RonnieR

Ulidia said:


> Energetic and inspiring city.
> 
> Here's hoping that many of the exciting pipeline projects enhance the Metro Manila landscape even further .... :cheers:





christos-greece said:


> Looks very nice





Dhakaiya said:


> And post #665 is one of the best I've ever seen in SSC.


Thank you so much for the kind words. Yes, despite the global financial crisis, the boom in real estate continues but Philippine economy expects a slowdown next year (not recession).


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas season pics are very nice


----------



## RonnieR

More photos of M. Manila, courtesy of tj_brewed:



tj_brewed said:


> Serendra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Location: Global City





tj_brewed said:


> Bonifacio HighStreet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Global City





tj_brewed said:


> Citywalk Two in Eastwood City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Location: Citywalk Two in Eastwood City - Libis, QC
> Time: 9:00 AM
> Date: 20th of November 2008


----------



## corredor06

Manila looks nice! Does Manila have a metro?


----------



## diz

corredor06 said:


> Manila looks nice! Does Manila have a metro?


Yes.


----------



## RonnieR

corredor06 said:


> Manila looks nice! Does Manila have a metro?


^^ Thank you. The above photo is the Purple Line. 

Blue line









Yellow line:










Map of LRT/MRT network. Construction is on-going for the loop that will connect the Blue Line and Yellow Line


----------



## [dx]

Awesome photos @Ph_man and @IsaganiZenze!!








by Storm Crypt


----------



## RonnieR

Ortigas Center



sick_n_tired said:


> .....while taking our overtime break


----------



## Dreamtofly

Jarvijarv said:


> Thanks Noonghandi! :yes: it's a rarity for Manila to be called 'beautiful'. it would mean being compared to places like Paris, Naples, Florence, Tuscany, etc. But what this thread has shown is what Manila has to offer thru photos amid the tabloids and even Filipinos themselves of images of poverty and negativism. I've been to Metro Manila many times thru the years and have ALWAYS LOVED every visit. The city never seems to amaze me in it's lightning speed to catch up with the most civilized, sophisticated, urbanites of the world! Together in the company of the spirited and dynamic friendly Filipino (filipino overseas NEVER forget to make that trip back to RP), the drive to overcome political, religious, and social economic differences.....Manila can rightfully take it's place among the 'beautiful' places of the world thru hard work, unity, and a common goal....and yes, as an optimist, i can surly someday see it happen, it already is, we just have to sustain it!!:grouphug:


To all Filipinos, Pls. read this post of a foriegn. Hope you will be inlightend


----------



## christos-greece

Manila... WOW!


----------



## normandb

Dreamtofly said:


> To all Filipinos, Pls. read this post of a foriegn. Hope you will be inlightend


clueless

and your point is?


----------



## mhek

that forumer is filipino also.


----------



## sick_n_tired




----------



## RonnieR

More pictures of Eastwood:



[dx] said:


> *Eastwood Mall*
> by luigicinco





tj_brewed said:


> Eastwood Mall


----------



## christos-greece

sick_n_tired said:


>


Nice towers


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

you bet, mhek!! but born and raised in the U.S. in fact, where i work, i keep these photos as screensavers and my co-workers jaws drop! Just look at those photos above of the new Eastwood Mall. i would have to got to the most high-end neighborhoods to see that kind of an art deco shopping complex and i live in suburban L.A.!
In my own experience, it seems Metro Manila moves with more creative designs at a much faster pace than my own city. And believe me, especially with the economic downturn hitting the U.S. hard right now....my next visit or even retirement in the Philippines is looking SOOOOOOO sweet!! kay: plus lots of cousins and friends help alot too! :cheers:


----------



## RonnieR

*Office Towers in Makati*

Courtesy of SUV111



SUV111 said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

*Ortigas Center*

Office Towers in Ortigas Center, courtesy of SUV111



SUV111 said:


> *Ortigas Center*
> One Corporate Center - almost finished, expected to be completed in 2009:


Podium Mall - Ortigas Center


----------



## RonnieR

More pictures of Makati. The Link Mall (one in green glass) beside Makati Shangrila Hotel. 


SUV111 said:


> part 2..........


----------



## RonnieR

Luneta - Rizal Park, Manila


red_jasper said:


> park fences are getting a face lift VV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attempts at night shots


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics ^^


----------



## RonnieR

^^ Thanks for the appreciation.


----------



## Brisbaner21

Great shots!


----------



## RonnieR

*Latest pictures in Muntinlupa, Southern part of M. Manila*



Brisbaner21 said:


> Great shots!


Thanks.

Courtesy of Orly:


orly said:


> Muntinlupa shots


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice


----------



## Animo

Its not everyday you see this view. Photo taken near the Terminal 2 of the Manila International airport. In this shot are mostly A320s and A319s of the Philippines' flag carrier -- Philippine airlines. The one with the different tailwing is from a Boeng 737-200, operated by Air Philippines. These two airlines companies (Air Philippines and Philippine Airlines), uses the tricolors of the Philippine flag for their aircraft insignia.










The normally busy EDSA and Taft Avenue intersection. 










Taken near Magallanes Area. A shot of the skyway as it curls over the south expressway. 



















This church is located on the west side of the group of buildings composing SM mall of Asia. To get an idea of its size, look at the church's size relative to the white bus currently stopping at the intersection. 










This area shows the pasig river cutting through the frame. The big white, flat, building near the bridges, is the Philippine post office building. Across the river is the Quiapo and Binondo area. 



















Passing by Libingan ng mga Bayani (National Heroes Cemetery)



















This group of buildings is inside the "walled city". This walled city is Intramuros -- started by Spain a few centuries ago. The whole area is covered by high stone/concrete walls. A long time ago, this city houses the VIP's of the spanish colonial government in the Philippines. During the Japanese occupation in World War II, the seat of government was also in this area. Intramuros became not just the seat of government, but it is also where civilians suspected of aiding Filipino guerillas, were killed and tortured. Many Japanese tend to forget about it.

Today, Intramuros is home to several universities and government establishments. 










This cemetery is the largest cemetery in the Pacific for US personnel killed during the second world war. It also holds Philippine war dead and other allies killed during the war. Most of those buried here died during the Battle of the Philippines in the first two years of the war. This area is 152 acres, or 615,000 square meters. The headstones are marbles, aligned in eleven plots forming a circular pattern.










The campus of the Philippines' State University: UP Diliman










Rizal Park

Photos by storm crypt


----------



## Animo

*Virgen de Montserrat. San Beda College, Manila*
































































photos by rso59


----------



## [dx]

View from Rufino Pacific Tower








by dyard


----------



## RonnieR

*Phil. Stock Exchange, Ortigas Center*

Stock Exchange 



sick_n_tired said:


> i wanna share this photo to somehow compensate my mistake:


----------



## RonnieR

There are 153 Starbucks stores in the Philippines....



SUV111 said:


> Ortigas Center​


​


----------



## RonnieR

From Waldenstrom



Waldenstrom said:


> It's Christmas time in Makati!
> 
> Link Mall, Makati
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greenbelt Mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glorietta Mall


----------



## Maipo Valley

nice thread


----------



## RonnieR

restaurants/bars 



Waldenstrom said:


> *PRINCE of JAIPUR/CLUB JAIPUR
> The Fort, Bonifacio Global City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X marks the spot in the Philippines where a one of a kind place to dine luxuriously while being visually and atmospherically caressed of Indias history and mores. With its fabulous display of authentic Indian art dcor plastered and hung on walls and even the ceiling; tapestries and Indian wedding gowns made with golden thread, and an array of other displays, theres no place that airs more of the new wave than this. Its the buzz of the whos who in Philippine society, expats, foreign investors, and even visitors coming to Manila to get a taste of whats been the rave of everybody who left the red carpets of this restaurant with nothing but very satisfied bellies. The place where everybody is treated no less than royalty is none other than PRINCE OF JAIPUR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAIPUR, THE SECRET HIDEOUT OF FAMOUS CELEBRITIES AND MOVIE STARS the meeting place of top executives the home of awestruck and romantic lovers the favorite party place of the old and young posh for either an afternoon delight of high tea or a lounging Saturday night at the balcony the venue for friends to have an entertaining night as kings and queens aahhh, this is the life





Waldenstrom said:


> ^^ Armin Van Buuren tonight! you guys enjoy the party!
> 
> _Anyway, Makati urbanites out there..who doesn't love TABU?_
> *
> TABU
> Salcedo St., Legaspi Village
> Makati City
> *
> Situated close to the heart of Makati, Tabu Restaurant Lounge is a vibrant yet cozy place for dining and drinking with family and friends. The ambiance establishes a refined taste for socializing or plainly hanging out. Adorned with velvet couches and modern lighting fixtures combined with industrial flooring, Tabu Restaurant Lounge offers a sophisticated mood yet unpretentious and natural.
> 
> Known for their exquisite dishes of Thai and Asian Fusion Cuisine, creative alcohol concoctions, and efficient service crew, Tabu Restaurant Lounge provides a worthy experience for people with great passion for food, music and conversations. If you are looking for a relaxed dining experience or a bar for casual drinking and socializing, then this is the place to be. Relax and have a great time at Tabu Restaurant Lounge, and experience enjoyment that is anything but taboo.
> 
> By Kim Pelayo
> www.tabumanila.com
> 
> *WHY PEOPLE LOVE TABU??*
> 
> TABU was initially built as a lounge where people can just sit back and unwind with their friends while enjoying a few delicous cocktails. The initial intention did not follow through. Because the person who conceptualized the place had an extensive CLUB background, it has become into somewhat of a miniature DANCE place.
> 
> TABU, where you can be yourself and no one cares.
> 
> As many of our patrons call us, "THE CHEERS OF MAKATI"
> 
> You come here enough times, you probably will become part of the TABU FAMILY. TABU, it's your bar.
> 
> Tabu FB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sexytimescrew.multiply.com/photos/album/131/TABU_Restaurant_Lounge
> 
> :cheers:





Waldenstrom said:


> ^ hehe. cool. let's meet & party someday.
> 
> *Club Bureau*
> A-Venue Events Mall, Makati Ave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From outside, you'll see the glowing facade.


----------



## RonnieR

Cruise ships in Manila Bay



[dx] said:


> Sun Cruises on Manila Bay | Photo by Anelyn


Fishing - Manila Bay



IsaganiZenze said:


> taken by 11sixteen


----------



## [dx]

by Rommel...


----------



## Animo

New ones



nayki said:


> by *habagatcentral1*





[dx] said:


> Ortigas Center, Metro Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by jay_navarro66


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

WOW!Manila is better than I have expected!

Manila,Singapore,Bangkok,KualaLumpur,and Jakarta have the best skyline in ASEAN!


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome thread kay: great pics


----------



## [dx]

by alesiobkk


----------



## Waldenstrom

*MANILA skyline view from Laguna Lake*





































*Makati and Bonifacio Global City*









*Ortigas Center*









_Those woody structures are fishpens. _

photos by *defUSED_boi *of SSC

:cheers:


----------



## skyscraper100

wow! the st francis looks really tall!


----------



## Waldenstrom

Pasig River and Manila
http://mayniladailyphoto.blogspot.com/

*photos by habagatcentral1 of SSC*

















*
photos by icarus-rising of SSC*



























Photo by francis bauzon
Rizal Park at night


----------



## Waldenstrom

photo by habagatcentral1


----------



## mhek

bridex


----------



## Animo




----------



## christos-greece

Nice skyline ^^
btw: Makati skyline from bridge is awesome pic :cheers:


----------



## sdblackshade

where was the picture with fountain taken? it looks so great!


----------



## RonnieR

Bonifacio High Street



laquacherra said:


> *Christmas at Bonifacio Global City*


----------



## christos-greece

Waldenstrom said:


> Photo by francis bauzon
> Rizal Park at night


:cheers:


----------



## [dx]

Photo by when milko shoots


----------



## [dx]

by JB Delgado


----------



## sick_n_tired

*Metro Manila Aerials*

amazing photos by *storm crypt*

American Cemetery









Mandaluyong City area









Ortigas Center -Mandaluyong and Pasig Cities









C-5 Taguig City area









Makati City-Mandaluyong City









Makati CBD









Quezon City Circle









North EDSA









Manila City Area









Manila Seaside









Walled City









Manila Bay - Laguna Lake









Bicutan, Sucat and Alabang









SLEX North End









East end of Runway (near runway 24)


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice aerials ^^


----------



## RonnieR

^^ Thanks...

Manila Bay area:



reg villa said:


>





walrus357 said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

Cubao district, Quezon City, Metro Manila



Waldenstrom said:


> *ARANETA CENTER, CUBAO, QUEZON CITY*


----------



## sick_n_tired

photo by: my_soul_insurance2004









photo by: storm_crypt









photo by: Domino Cid









phot by: cafrt revolution


----------



## hingpit1984

Wow Manila!!!!! Amazing and Beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece

sick_n_tired said:


> East end of Runway (near runway 24)


My favorit...


----------



## [dx]

by alessiobkk


----------



## Danny19

RonnieR said:


> ^^ Thanks...
> 
> Manila Bay area:



Hey how is this part called of the manila bay??? Is it near SM Mall of Asia??? It's looking really good!


----------



## RonnieR

Danny19 said:


> Hey how is this part called of the manila bay??? Is it near SM Mall of Asia??? It's looking really good!


Yes, it's Harbor View, located in front of Cultural Center of the PHilippines (CCP). Lots of restaurants there. Mall of Asia is 5 to 10 minute drive from Harbor View.


----------



## christos-greece

And it is very nice btw ^^


----------



## wynngd

*Manila in Panoramic View*

*Old Buildings in Intramuros*









*Wall of Intramuros*









*180 Degrees East of Luneta*









*180 Degrees West of Luneta*









* Manila Bay Pano with MOA on the Right side and Manila Skyline on the Left side*


----------



## mhek

makati city, metro manila


----------



## Manila-X

If you find Metro Manila vibrant and exciting, check out its scenic outskirts

Anyway, here are some pictures of the metro's outskirts starting in the southside which is the Laguna and Cavite areas

http://www.pbase.com/manilaxperience



























































































This pictures are in the southside suburbs of the metro


----------



## mhek

manila cathedral


----------



## RonnieR

TRINOMA



Sinjin P. said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Trinoma mall look great...


----------



## jaygold06

Philippine International Hot Air Balloon Fiesta


----------



## diz

^^ WTF.


----------



## newgabskii

*lightning strikes the skyline of manila*
an old pic from unknown source...


----------



## RonnieR

*EASTWOOD, LIBIS, QUEZON CITY, M. MANILA*



Waldenstrom said:


> from JR Rodriguez IV


----------



## RonnieR

double post


----------



## sick_n_tired

hingpit1984 said:


> I just love this picture


from philippine sub-forum


----------



## RonnieR

*Trinoma*

Trinoma Mall


christos-greece said:


> Trinoma mall look great...





RonnieR said:


> The mall is nice and accessible, with direct connection to MRT North Avenue Station. . It has a man made park like having a hot spring due to the steam that comes out...


----------



## RonnieR

*SOME PEDESTRIAN UNDERPASSES in MAKATI*

















from erichmercado








from Daniel Y. Go








finished project


----------



## christos-greece

Hot Air Balloon Fiesta is great... more great is to be inside in one of those baloons


----------



## Waldenstrom




----------



## christos-greece

The skyline in this pic is great  ^^


----------



## Joe_centennial

^^^ Love those baloons.


----------



## jaygold06

Manila Bay, Roxas Boulevard


----------



## newgabskii

RonnieR said:


> *SOME PEDESTRIAN UNDERPASSES in MAKATI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from erichmercado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Daniel Y. Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished project


wow nice pic... is that operational at makati?
there is no rail station below?


----------



## sick_n_tired

yup its operational since 2006.. no subway station under, just a pedestrian underpass.


----------



## Waldenstrom

Makati














































Makati and Manila…



















Makati and Mandaluyong/Pasig

















[/QUOTE]

Bonifacio Global City









from shyaman


----------



## newgabskii

^^ very different manila at night...
i just dont know what's the look of manila at daytime with all the illegal settlers exposed in the view?

* i wish manila will forever be at night*

but for overall, Manila is the best...


----------



## Waldenstrom

*NIGHTLIFE IN MANILA IS ONE OF THE BEST!!!*
(BARS/DANCE CLUBS/DISCOS)

*THE FORT*









*Embassy Superclub*
denniscortes.blogspot.com









*Ascend Superclub*
http://www.newclubascend.multiply.com/









*Prince of Jaipur/Clb Jaipur*
http://profiles.friendster.com/36638056









*Piedra BistroBar*
Piedra FS









*Hierarchy*

*MAKATI*









*Absinth*









*Temple*









*Warehouse 135*
metrogimik.wordpress.com









*Fiamma*
metrogimik.wordpress.com









*Bureau*
waldenstrom









*Tabu*
http://parfaitgfx.blogspot.com/

*TIMOG-TOMAS MORATO*
 








*Dolce*
sexytimescrew.com









*Eivissa Superclub*
truevali.blogspot.com









*White Avenue*

*EASTWOOD*
 








*Manor Superclub*
divanity.blogspot.com

*METROWALK*









*Decades*
http://www.pasigcity.gov.ph/nightlife.aspx









*Aruba*
gimikaninan.wordpress.com

*EL PUEBLO REAL-ORTIGAS*









*Sidebar, El Pueblo Real *
ty.R


*FRONTERA VERDE*









*Alchemy Superclub*
www.hongkonghustle.com

*MALATE*









*Bed*









*Mafia*
tsardsters.multiply.com









*Pacha*


----------



## christos-greece

Waldenstrom said:


>


Makati looks awesome at night


----------



## RonnieR

Waldenstrom said:


> *NIGHTLIFE IN MANILA IS ONE OF THE BEST!!!*
> (BARS/DANCE CLUBS/DISCOS)
> 
> *THE FORT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Embassy Superclub*
> denniscortes.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ascend Superclub*
> http://www.newclubascend.multiply.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prince of Jaipur/Clb Jaipur*
> http://profiles.friendster.com/36638056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Piedra BistroBar*
> Piedra FS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hierarchy*
> 
> *MAKATI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Absinth*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Temple*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Warehouse 135*
> metrogimik.wordpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fiamma*
> metrogimik.wordpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bureau*
> waldenstrom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tabu*
> http://parfaitgfx.blogspot.com/
> 
> *TIMOG-TOMAS MORATO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dolce*
> sexytimescrew.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eivissa Superclub*
> truevali.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *White Avenue*
> 
> *EASTWOOD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Manor Superclub*
> divanity.blogspot.com
> 
> *METROWALK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Decades*
> http://www.pasigcity.gov.ph/nightlife.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aruba*
> gimikaninan.wordpress.com
> 
> *EL PUEBLO REAL-ORTIGAS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sidebar, El Pueblo Real *
> ty.R
> 
> 
> *FRONTERA VERDE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alchemy Superclub*
> www.hongkonghustle.com
> 
> *MALATE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mafia*
> tsardsters.multiply.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pacha*


Nice compilation of clubs. more please... 

The Buddha at the Temple bar is so huge. When I brought my Chinese friends from Malaysia, they were surprised to see a big buddha inside the club...


----------



## Parisian Girl

Makati



























Manila looks awesome at night!! :drool: 

Thx so much for sharing.


----------



## RonnieR

Parisian Girl said:


> Manila looks awesome at night!! :drool:
> 
> Thx so much for sharing.





christos-greece said:


> Makati looks awesome at night


Thanks...here is another shot at the Bay, from Mall of Asia.
This is a reclaimed area.



amras said:


> Manila skyline taken from Mall of Asia


----------



## christos-greece

Night life is very interesting btw


----------



## manila_eye

night life in manila is very diverse... it caters to all!!!


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ That is such a nice shot, RonnieR :cheers1: That fairground has got a great location imo. Must be very popular? 



manila_eye said:


> night life in manila is very diverse... *it caters to all!!!*


That's good to know:cheers: Then again, it will need to as we do have some pretty strange characters around these parts u know.:shifty:


----------



## sick_n_tired

*Eastwood, Quezon City*

Photos by: ivan


----------



## christos-greece

sick_n_tired said:


>


Nice building


----------



## RonnieR

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ That is such a nice shot, RonnieR :cheers1: That fairground has got a great location imo. Must be very popular?
> 
> That's good to know:cheers: Then again, it will need to as we do have some pretty strange characters around these parts u know.:shifty:


The area is near Mall of Asia, newly developed place, opened in 2006. Yes, it's popular esp. during festive Christmas holidays but I have not yet been in that ride. 

Yes, in Manila, the night life is for everyone. There are bars/clubs that cater to straight, lesbians, gays, and whatever...
:lol: and the extreme ones 



christos-greece said:


> Nice building


Yes, it's a Chinese restaurant. A bit expensive though...


----------



## Waldenstrom

More party places/nightlife hubs in MANILA  

*ERMITA*


















ermita.com

*A-VENUE*









vinstiply.multiply.com

*BURGOS*









joy_sale

*JUPITER STREET*









amsk

*PALANCA ST.*









http://www.letsgosago.net/

*GREENBELT*









http://charlesjameswright.blogspot.com/

*SILVER CITY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mike_lao/

*QUEZON AVENUE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dennistanay/

*CUBAO*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/undoy/

*AGUIRRE, LAS PIÑAS*









www.southbound.ph

*SAN MIGUEL by the Bay*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/patrickcanlas/

*ROXAS BLVD.*









http://tomrich.sakura.ne.jp/

...and so much more 

MANILA means PARTYYYYY. and there are more in other cities, like Cebu, Dumaguete, Iloilo, etc. Party is just everywhere in the Philippines.


----------



## Rekarte

The Metro Manila has a skyline and inteessante, highlighting in particular for Makati!

Interesting is also the nightlife of the city!


----------



## newgabskii

wow ... manila got an intense night-life...
i never though our country would have these nightlife hubs that intense...
go party guys... people in austria are somehow wild in "partying"
i like manila... classy-mannered-demurs nightlife hubs...


----------



## jaygold06

Manila's Bargain shops...

credits to pinay_blogger


----------



## jaygold06

Local and international food chains, restaurants and coffe shops in the Philippines...

Jollibee



















Mc Donalds



















Greenwhich Pizza


















Chowking


















KFC


















Wendy's


















Burger King


















Sbarro


















Yellow Cab


















Tokyo Tokyo









Yoshinoya


















Krispy Kreme


















Go Nuts Donuts


















Dunkin Donuts


















Mister Donut


















Delifrance


















Mexicali









Old Chang Kee









Kopi Roti









Teriyaki Boy



















Tokyo Cafe









Shakeys


















Pizza Hut


















Taco bell


















Starbucks Coffee


















Dome Cafe


















Max Brenner


















Seattles Best


















Jatujak (Thai cuisine)









Italiannnis


















Haagen Daz


















Fish and Co.


















Gloria Jean Coffee


















Dominos Pizza


















TGI Fridays


















Gumbo


















Don Henricos


















Kenny Rogers




















Figaro Coffee Shop









Max Restaurant









Gerrys Grill


















Goldilocks


















Red Ribbon


















Oliver's Super Sandwiches 




































Grams Diner


















theres still a whole lot more......


----------



## RonnieR

Rekarte said:


> The Metro Manila has a skyline and inteessante, highlighting in particular for Makati!
> 
> Interesting is also the nightlife of the city!


The nightlife is really entertaining: bands, comedy bars, dance clubs, shows from the moderate to X rated.


----------



## c0kelitr0

nightlife is really one of the best in this side of the world!

i think only Bangkok can rival Manila's nightlife in southeast asia.


----------



## RonnieR

*MANILA CITY HALL*



r93k401 said:


> city hall right on target....


----------



## Waldenstrom

I agree, Manila can rival Bangkok's nightlife. :yes: We are not far behind them in terms of this.

sorry, I couldn't resist posting more!!! :lol: this would be the last, hehe.

There are more pockets of restaurants, bars and clubs in these places! 

*GREENHILLS*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sweetskie/355401228/
*
ROCKWELL*








http://ianzubiri.wordpress.com/

*CHINO ROCES AVE.*








vinsology.blogspot.com
*
ARNAIZ AVE.*








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*AMORSOLO*








http://flickr.com/photos/melbulaong/

and many more.


----------



## sick_n_tired

*25 Februuary 2009*

*MANILA CATHEDRAL*




























*
INTRAMUROS*










*
PALACIO DEL GOBERNADOR*


----------



## Manila-X

jaygold06 said:


> Local and international food chains, restaurants and coffe shops in the Philippines...


How about *Oliver's Super Sandwiches*? Our HK based sandwich shop have several eateries around Metro Manila!


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice updated pics  ^^


----------



## jaygold06

WANCH said:


> How about *Oliver's Super Sandwiches*? Our HK based sandwich shop have several eateries around Metro Manila!


Yes, we also have Olivers Super Sandwiches and Subway.


----------



## newgabskii

super poshy manila...


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

Waw!
Many delicious restaurants in Manila..

Is there Indonesian restaurant in Manila?


----------



## Parisian Girl

RonnieR said:


> The area is near Mall of Asia, newly developed place, opened in 2006. Yes, it's popular esp. during festive Christmas holidays but I have not yet been in that ride.
> 
> Yes, in Manila, the night life is for everyone. There are bars/clubs that cater to straight, lesbians, gays, and whatever...
> :lol: and the extreme ones


Even the _extreme_ ones huh!? :runaway: 

:lol: 

Manila = AWESOME!! :cheers1:


----------



## Parisian Girl

Dunkin Donuts









Tokyo Cafe









^^ Mmmmmmmmmm:drool: I seriously want to go Dunkin right now!  :lol::lol: 

Thx for the pix jaygold06 :cheers1:


----------



## jaygold06

^^your welcome Parisian Girl!:cheers:


----------



## Manila-X

~MELVINDONESIA~ said:


> Waw!
> Many delicious restaurants in Manila..
> 
> Is there Indonesian restaurant in Manila?


Almost every restaurant or cuisine can be found in Manila.

Anyway, Manila has a sizable Indonesian community. There is one Indonesian restaurant I know which is located in San Andres.


----------



## RonnieR

~MELVINDONESIA~ said:


> Waw!
> Many delicious restaurants in Manila..
> 
> Is there Indonesian restaurant in Manila?


Yes, there are a few Indonesian restaurants or indonesian food in Asian restaurants like nasi goreng, beef rendang, etc. In Makati Burgos area, there used to be "Sarinah" restaurant owned by an Indonesian. I'm not sure where it is now. When I went there recently, the place was renovated and became a Korean place.  

A sizeable INdonesians live here in Manila.  I've heard them talking "sometimes" in malls.


----------



## RonnieR

Parisian Girl said:


> Even the _extreme_ ones huh!? :runaway:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :cheers1:


Yes, with nudity


----------



## RonnieR

*SUNSET at MANILA BAY*



shyaman said:


> *Manila Bay sunset…*


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

What is Philippines' local food?
I think,There is no Philippines' restaurant in Indonesia...

Thanks for the answer~


----------



## Animo

~MELVINDONESIA~ said:


> What is Philippines' local food?
> I think,There is no Philippines' restaurant in Indonesia...
> 
> Thanks for the answer~


Sadly, not a lot of Filipino restaurants are known in the international scene.

It's generally a mixture of the East and West. I don't think a Philippine national food can be defined as truly Philippine without other influences. Take for example, the Filipino adobo. It is considered as the national dish but it's origins are Spanish, Mexican, and with a touch of Philippine/Asian elements.

I posted this in the Spanish forum before. 

«From The Food of the Philippines: Authentic Recipes from the Pearl of the Orient:


> The Philippines country culture starts in a tropical climate divided into rainy and dry seasons and an archipelago with 7,000 islands. These isles contain the Cordillera mountains; Luzon’s central plains; Palawan’s coral reefs; seas touching the world’s longest discontinuous coastline; and a multitude of lakes, rivers, springs, and brooks.
> 
> The population, 120 different ethnic groups and the mainstream communities of Tagalog/Ilocano/Pampango/Pangasinan and Visayan lowlanders, worked within a gentle but lush environment. In it they shaped their own lifeways: building houses, weaving cloth, telling and writing stories, ornamenting and decorating, preparing food.
> 
> The Chinese who came to trade sometimes stayed on. Perhaps they cooked the noodles of home; certainly they used local condiments; surely they taught their Filipino wives their dishes, and thus Filipino-Chinese food came to be. The names identify them: pansit (Hokkien for something quickly cooked) are noodles; lumpia are vegetables rolled in edible wrappers; siopao are steamed, filled buns; siomai are dumplings.
> 
> All, of course, came to be indigenized—Filipinized by the ingredients and by local tastes. Today, for example, Pansit Malabon has oysters and squid, since Malabon is a fishing center; and Pansit Marilao is sprinkled with rice crisps, because the town is within the Luzon rice bowl.
> 
> When restaurants were established in the 19th century, Chinese food became a staple of the pansiterias, with the food given Spanish names for the ease of the clientele: this comida China (Chinese food) includes arroz caldo (rice and chicken gruel); and morisqueta tostada (fried rice).
> 
> When the Spaniards came, the food influences they brought were from both Spain and Mexico, as it was through the vice-royalty of Mexico that the Philippines were governed. This meant the production of food for an elite, nonfood-producing class, and a food for which many ingredients were not locally available.
> 
> Fil-Hispanic food had new flavors and ingredients—olive oil, paprika, saffron, ham, cheese, cured sausages—and new names. Paella, the dish cooked in the fields by Spanish workers, came to be a festive dish combining pork, chicken, seafood, ham, sausages and vegetables, a luxurious mix of the local and the foreign. Relleno, the process of stuffing festive capons and turkeys for Christmas, was applied to chickens, and even to bangus, the silvery milkfish. Christmas, a new feast for Filipinos that coincided with the rice harvest, came to feature not only the myriad native rice cakes, but also ensaymadas (brioche-like cakes buttered, sugared and cheese-sprinkled) to dip in hot thick chocolate, and the apples, oranges, chestnuts and walnuts of European Christmases. Even the Mexican corn tamal turned Filipino, becoming rice-based tamales wrapped in banana leaves. The Americans introduced to the Philippine cuisine the ways of convenience: pressure-cooking, freezing, pre-cooking, sandwiches and salads; hamburgers, fried chicken and steaks.
> 
> Add to the above other cuisines found in the country along with other global influences: French, Italian, Middle Eastern, Japanese, Thai, Vietnamese. They grow familiar, but remain “imported” and not yet indigenized.
> 
> On a buffet table today one might find, for example, kinilaw na tanguingue, mackerel dressed with vinegar, ginger, onions, hot peppers, perhaps coconut milk; also grilled tiger shrimp, and maybe sinigang na baboy, pork and vegetables in a broth soured with tamarind, all from the native repertoire. Alongside there would almost certainly be pansit, noodles once Chinese, now Filipino, still in a sweet-sour sauce. Spanish festive fare like morcon (beef rolls), embutido (pork rolls), fish escabeche and stuffed chicken or turkey might be there too. The centerpiece would probably be lechon, spit-roasted pig, which may be Chinese or Polynesian in influence, but bears a Spanish name, and may therefore derive from cochinillo asado. Vegetable dishes could include an American salad and a pinakbet (vegetables and shrimp paste). The dessert table would surely be richly Spanish: leche flan (caramel custard), natilla, yemas, dulces de naranja, membrillo, torta del rey, etc., but also include local fruits in syrup (coconut, santol, guavas) and American cakes and pies. The global village may be reflected in shawarma and pasta. The buffet table and Filipino food today is thus a gastronomic telling of Philippine history.
> 
> What really is Philippine food, then? Indigenous food from land and sea, field and forest. Also and of course: dishes and culinary procedures from China, Spain, Mexico, and the United States, and more recently from further abroad.
> 
> What makes them Philippine? The history and society that introduced and adapted them; the people who turned them to their tastes and accepted them into their homes and restaurants, and especially the harmonizing culture that combined them into contemporary Filipino fare.





Animo said:


> *La cocina de Filipinas todavía conserva hoy el sabor de los antiguos colonizadores castellanos, aderezado con un sutil toque exótico, aunque España perdió su última colonia en Asia hace más de un siglo.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arroz Valencia de Filipinas*
> 
> Se calcula que el 80 por ciento de todos los platos tradicionales filipinos tiene su origen en la cocina española, aunque cada manjar se ha modificado al gusto del paladar local, razón por la que por ejemplo la paella, más conocida como 'arroz valenciana', se prepara con chorizo, lo que se consideraría una total aberración en Levante.
> 
> Los españoles introdujeron los tomates, el ajo y el aceite de oliva, técnicas como el empanado con pan rallado o saltear con cebollas casi cualquier alimento, y costumbres tan castizas como la 'merienda', que ha conservado su nombre en tagalo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *El adobo filipino*
> 
> La mezcla de influencias tanto españolas como de México, de donde venían muchos representantes coloniales, se puede ver en el 'adobo', consistente en cocinar a fuego muy lento pollo, cerdo o una mezcla de ambos en una pasta de vinagre con dientes de ajo machacados en mortero, hoja de laurel y granos de pimienta negra.
> 
> El adobo se conserva bien fuera de la nevera por su alto contenido en vinagre, y de esta forma es el favorito de los excursionistas y tribus de las montañas del norte del país.
> 
> Además, se considera el plato nacional de Filipinas, pues es consumido por todas las clases sociales en distintas variedades según la región o el momento de la comida.
> 
> Para desayunar, el adobo se prepara junto a arroz rehogado con ajo y huevo frito, con arroz blanco simple para comer o cenar, y en emparedados para llevar si se va a ir de excursión.
> 
> Como en la mayoría de países asiáticos, el arroz es fundamental en la cocina filipina, pero en Filipinas no se le añade curry ni se prepara normalmente frito como en China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *El arroz caldo*
> 
> Por ello, el 'arroz caldo' es más bien un puré o potaje de arroz con trozos de pollo deshuesado y cebolla, algo distinto al arroz caldoso de Valencia, cuyo exceso de líquido está pensado para que se tome casi como una sopa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lechón de leche*
> 
> El plato estrella y protagonista habitual de todo tipo de celebraciones es el 'lechón', un cerdo entero asado en una espita sobre brasas calientes y que suele servirse acompañado de arroz y una salsa elaborada con el hígado del propio animal.
> 
> La piel, pese a ser más dura que la del cochinillo español tan típico de Avila o Segovia, también se come, al estilo de la del pato pequinés, de elaboración muy similar.
> 
> Tan popular es entre los filipinos que los habitantes de las regiones de Balay y Batangas lo incluyen en los actos de las fiestas por su patrón, San Juan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *El menudo filipino*
> 
> El cerdo está también presente en el 'menudo', una especie de estofado con hígado, y por supuesto también preparado en adobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *El Kare-kare filipino*
> 
> Otro guiso con notable sabor castellano es el 'kare-kare', un potaje de rabo de buey al que los filipinos han dado el toque local añadiéndole berenjenas, cacahuetes molidos y arroz tostado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *La caldereta filipina*
> 
> También es muy típica la 'caldereta', parecido al clásico estofado español pero añadiéndole un poco de piña, que según los filipinos le va muy bien tanto al marisco como a la ternera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *El pan filipino*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *La ensaïmada*
> 
> En cuanto a los postres, una auténtica obsesión nacional, los filipinos son grandes entusiastas del 'pan de sal', unos panecillos de desayuno que pese a llamarse así son en realidad dulces, el flan y la 'ensaimada', cuya versión local está recubierta de queso cremoso.
> 
> ¡Tengo mucha hambre ya! :drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinilaw como ceviché peruano. --> mi favorito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leche flan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halo-halo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morcón
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palabok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilapia
> 
> «From The Food of the Philippines: Authentic Recipes from the Pearl of the Orient:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empanadas (the best empanadas are found in the Metro Manila and Ilocos regions)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morcón
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pochero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menudo y puerco asado (the best _inasals_ are found in Bacolod)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caldereta y bistec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arroz a la cubana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arroz caldo con pollo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pollo en fritada (Apritadang Manok)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lengua estofada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Escabeche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceviche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maja blanca maíz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate con churros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tocino de cielo y yema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brazo de Mercedes
> 
> Classic Philippine cuisine!»


----------



## metrosuburban

^^ I did not know you've got tons of postings in the Spanish forum about Philippines!! Great job Animo 

I also love the way Filipino food is presented in the book, plus the mantel and all the cubiertos used in the photos. Very Spanish!


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

wow!
Philippines' food looks great...

Sadly,there is no Philippines' restaurant in my country...


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

AHHHHHHH!!!:bowtie: thanks guys for showing why i always LOVED my trips back to the Philippines! it's my home away from home!!!:nocrook:
and don't forget all those international artists who've performed there......
:dance:
it will be a sight when legendary rock band Journey with front man fellow filipino, Arnel Pineda performs scheduled April this year!!!:cheers1:


----------



## nayki

~MELVINDONESIA~ said:


> wow!
> Philippines' food looks great...
> 
> Sadly,there is no Philippines' restaurant in my country...


I believe there are a number of "Chowking" restaurants in Indonesia. It is a Philippine brand restaurant/fastfood but it serves Chinese cuisines with a touch of Filipino taste.


----------



## Parisian Girl

RonnieR said:


> Yes, with nudity


Oh that's alright, that's cool by me, I was in fact actually thinking something completely different :lol:

WOW! Look at all that beautifully presented food:drool: Must say the food of the Philippines is so wonderful....it has a very nice/unique twist to it.


----------



## RonnieR

*Cubao District, Quezon City, Metro Manila. *

The mall is connected to two rail transits: MRT 3 and LRT 2.



shyaman said:


> *Gateway Mall
> Cubao*
> 
> Upper floors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oasis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinema





shyaman said:


> *Gateway Mall
> Cubao*


----------



## RonnieR

*MOA GLOBE*

Photo by Shyaman



hingpit1984 said:


> *The MOA Globe is really gorgeous.*


----------



## RonnieR

Photo courtesy of SHYAMAN.



shyaman said:


> *February 03, 2009*
> 
> *Rockwell Center*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ayala Avenue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Glorietta & Ascott*


----------



## Waldenstrom

~MELVINDONESIA~ said:


> wow!
> Philippines' food looks great...
> 
> Sadly,there is no Philippines' restaurant in my country...


Yes. but you have a Filipino fastfood restaurant in Indonesia and that is Jollibee. They have 2 branches in Indonesia according to this website.

Go there and have a taste of the Filipino spaghetti a.k.a. sweet spaghetti. :lol:


----------



## sick_n_tired

Global City, Taguig

source


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

^^

Thanks sick_n _tired. :applause:Beautiful new pics of Metro Manila's booming new CBD. It sure is rapidly taking shape. Can't wait for even the taller scrapers like the Fort Shangri-la and the Federal Tower to rise up kay:


----------



## RonnieR

Jarvijarv said:


> ^^
> 
> Thanks sick_n _tired. :applause:Beautiful new pics of Metro Manila's booming new CBD. It sure is rapidly taking shape. Can't wait for even the taller scrapers like the Fort Shangri-la and the Federal Tower to rise up kay:


^^ the new CBD is rising in Metro Manila in BGC, Taguig. :applause:


----------



## Parisian Girl

Wow, that "Gateway Mall" looks absolutely gorgeous!  I love the layout and all those beautiful trees at the centre and at the front are a wonderful addition. :cheers1:


----------



## qwert_guy

wow ang gandca ng mga kuha


----------



## christos-greece

Parisian Girl said:


> Wow, that "Gateway Mall" looks absolutely gorgeous!


Looks gorgeous and really huge :cheers:


----------



## RonnieR

^^ thanks Chris, Parisian Girl

*Giant Golden Buddha at the New SM City Annex Mall*



shyaman said:


> *Giant golden Buddha*


----------



## RonnieR

*GREENBELT, MAKATI*



shyaman said:


> *Greenbelt 3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bridgeway connecting Greenbelt 3 and 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greenbelt 4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greenbelt 5*


----------



## christos-greece

RonnieR said:


> ^^ thanks Chris, Parisian Girl
> 
> *Giant Golden Buddha at the New SM City Annex Mall*


This pic looking really great


----------



## RonnieR

*PARK AT GREENBELT*



shyaman said:


> *Greenbelt Park, Makati
> February 04, 2009*





shyaman said:


>





shyaman said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

more....courtesy of SHYAMAN




shyaman said:


> *Art form…*





shyaman said:


> *… and some fauna at the park*





shyaman said:


> *Chapel of Santo Niño de la Paz*


----------



## RonnieR

*BGC*



RonnieR said:


> *The Fort Bus Stop, BGC*


*After the electric jeepney, here comes the Electric Tricycle*



RonnieR said:


> *cute: Electric Tricycle at BGC*


----------



## jaygold06

Wow! nice electric trycicle.


----------



## elbart089

Very nice Manila.


----------



## RonnieR

elbart089 said:


> Very nice Manila.


Gracias. 

*AYALA CENTER and its surroundings*



shyaman said:


> *Ayala Center*, or some portions of it...


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

^^ DAMN RonnieR!!! I want to give you mad props for you constant contributions of outstanding photos!!!! :applause: You make Metro Manila look sooooo good!!!! :banana: I look so forward to my return visit someday kay:


----------



## higen

newgabskii said:


> ^^ very different manila at night...
> i just dont know what's the look of manila at daytime with all the illegal settlers exposed in the view?
> 
> * i wish manila will forever be at night*
> 
> but for overall, Manila is the best...


^^Concur...I like Metro Manila at night or after midnight. No Jam, No crowd but the City is still awake. I miss night shift...hno:


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful photos  thanks kay:


----------



## RonnieR

^^ thanks.

new photos from Jeff:

*LEGASPI VILLAGE*



Waldenstrom said:


> Legaspi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salcedo St.





Waldenstrom said:


> Amorsolo St.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Artist - Fernando Amorsolo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl

RonnieR said:


> You'll enjoy it there...it attracts over 200,000 shoppers every day and can sometimes reach 1 million on weekends. It's the 2nd largest mall in the Philippines and no. 3 or 4 in the world with 410,000 sqm gross retail area
> 
> The ice skating rink is olympic size.


Thx for the info. This Mall sounds awesome indeed! I really love it when you're at the mall and it's packed full of people! Horrible feeling when the place is half empty. 



RonnieR said:


> *MANILA JUMBO FLOATING RESTAURANT*
> 
> LOCATION - MANILA BAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flickr - anton


Wow, would love to see the interior of this incredible looking restaurant! :cheers1:


----------



## RonnieR

Parisian Girl said:


> Wow, would love to see the interior of this incredible looking restaurant! :cheers1:


Thanks...it's a huge floating restaurant. Actually, it came from Hongkong but now permanently docked at Manila Bay. I have to take pictures inside next time. I've been there once and we went to this lounge at the upper floor with a live band.

More pictures:

*A RIDE WITH IN PASIG RIVER*

photos courtesy of Bernie



habagatcentral1 said:


> *Rockwell-BelAir Makati Skyline viewed from Pasig River
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Rockwell Skyline, Makati*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palasyo ni Obinay, hehe!  (Makati City Hall)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Guadalupe Ferry Station*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]





habagatcentral1 said:


> *Cybergate*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Guadalupe Bridge with MRT passing by*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tivoli Garden*


----------



## RonnieR

MORE ON PASIG FERRY RIDE



habagatcentral1 said:


> Unfortunately, no Malacañang Pix....Paranoid si Gloria! :bash::nuts::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaime Cardinal Sin Relocation Site


----------



## RonnieR

*ALABANG TOWN CENTER*



philip_v said:


>


*AYALA CENTER*



philip_v said:


> Nice photos Shyaman and Jeff.


*MANILA OCEAN PARK*



paulirium said:


>





shyaman said:


> MOP from Manila Bay...





Waldenstrom said:


> *MANILA OCEAN PARK*





anakngpasig said:


> *Part 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


FROM SHYAMAN:


----------



## christos-greece

Manila Ocean park pics are really stunning


----------



## Waldenstrom

stunning photo of Greenbelt 5. I can't wait for Glorietta 5 to be lit up soon! 

music scene is big in Manila... 
a local band, Eraserheads, concert last March 7 at the Mall of Asia complex beside Manila Bay. An estimated 100,000 fans attended the concert. 


cribs88 said:


>


Manila and the rest of the Philippine Islands.... Truly, Southeast Asia's best kept secret.


----------



## Waldenstrom

*MUCHAS GRACIAS MANILA! *

Thank you, Maraming Salamat, Muchas Gracias, Kam Sia to all who came to Manila Transitio 1945. It was an amazing night of performance, spoken word, installation art, video art, flamenco, and ritual. I thank you, Intramuros thanks you, and all the men and women who gave their lives in the Liberation of Manila 1945 thanks you as well. 














































taken from:
*Walk This Way*
http://celdrantours.blogspot.com/2009/03/muchas-gracias-manila.html

other pics:























































Transitio Manila 1945 was a commemoration of the destruction of Manila brought about by the battle between the United States Armed Forces and the Japanese Imperial Army were an estimated 120,000 lives were lost.


----------



## RonnieR

christos-greece said:


> Manila Ocean park pics are really stunning


thanks...



Waldenstrom said:


> stunning photo of Greenbelt 5. I can't wait for Glorietta 5 to be lit up soon!
> 
> music scene is big in Manila...
> a local band, Eraserheads, concert last March 7 at the Mall of Asia complex beside Manila Bay. An estimated 100,000 fans attended the concert.
> 
> 
> Manila and the rest of the Philippine Islands.... Truly, Southeast Asia's best kept secret.


So, they beat the crowd of Rihanna and Chris Brown concert last Nov. 2008 est. 70,000+ and Michael Jackson's concert in Manila in 90's.









Rihanna's attire during concert in Manila


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Rihanna always looks so hot huh!  I don't think we'll be seeing her for quite some time yet though..


----------



## jaygold06

Eraserheads Concert At SM Mall of Asia. March 7, 2009


----------



## RonnieR

I wonder if JOURNEY's CONCERT on March 14, 2009 at MALL OF ASIA can beat that crowd.


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Great band! They've written some real classic songs in their time.  :cheers1:


----------



## jaygold06

I'll be watchin Journey's concert this coming saturday March 14, 2009.

Let's show some love and let's be proud of AP.

It will be a history in the making.:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Animo

*Español, near our culture. Just a station away.*

Muchas gracias indeed! 










Manila Metro Riders Get Taste of Spanish Poetry



Animo said:


> MANILA – The verses of Cernuda, Lope de Vega and San Juan de la Cruz will accompany passengers on the bustling Manila metro during the next six months in a campaign to promote reading launched Tuesday in the Philippine capital by the Cervantes Institute and the Spanish Embassy.
> 
> “How swift the street seen all at once, the car mirrors multiplied by the sun, how filthy the air: and this was the world?” is a translation of a poem by Gonzalo Rojas that has been pasted in Spanish and English on the sides of the train that covers the 17 kilometers (11 miles) and 13 stations between Pasay and Quezón, two of the cities that make up the Manila megalopolis.
> 
> “If we can reach 1 percent of the half million commuters that ride this line every day, we’ll be happy,” said José Rodríguez, director of Instituto Cervantes in Manila, capital of a country where 22 percent of adults say they read at least once a week and where the most popular books are the Bible and romance novels, according to official data.
> 
> The metro has donated this space, for which it normally charges 300,000 pesos a day, to display poems in English and Spanish written by 15 Spanish, Latin American and Filipino poets, from independence leader José Rizal to Jaime Gil de Biedma and Luis Garcia Montero.
> 
> Also included are the best-liked texts from last year’s edition when the project was presented for the first time.
> 
> “Tu Risa” (Your Laughter) by Pablo Neruda and “Tu Justificas Mi Existencia” (You Justify My Existence) by Luis Cernuda touched a sensitive chord among Manileños, judging by the number of references that appeared on local blogs and photologs about “Berso sa Metro,” the name of the campaign in the Tagalog language of the Philippines.
> 
> “I tried to reflect what the poets inspired in me and at the same time create attractive designs to get the attention of passengers who are always in a hurry,” said the Filipino Nikkorlai Tapan, who repeats as the campaign’s art director this year.
> 
> The project, which has already proven successful in cities like New York and Madrid, was echoed here last summer in a government campaign to promote reading. EFE





habagatcentral1 said:


>





Animo said:


> _Me pides sampaguitas... No te envío,
> porque, al ir a cortarlas de la rama,
> sentí temblar mis manos y mi pecho
> prensado por la lástima.
> 
> No quiero que padezcan esas flores,
> como padece, lejos de tí, mi alma,
> no quiero que al contacto de mis manos
> perezcan marchitadas._
> 
> Humingi ka ng sampaguita... Di kita bibigyan.
> dahil nang puputulin ko na sa mga sanga'y
> nanginig ang aking kamay at ang dibdib ko'y
> nanikip dahil sa awa.
> 
> Ayokong magdusa ang mga bulaklak na iyan,
> gaya ng pagdurusa ng puso kong malayo sa iyo;
> ayokong sa sandaling hawakan ng aking kamay,
> iya'y malanta at mamatay.
> 
> De mi jardín / Sa aking hardin
> 
> José Palma (1876-1903)


----------



## RonnieR

*SERENDRA/BONIFACIO HIGH STREET*

from somethingsweetandmore


















*FULLY BOOKED - a 4 storey bookstore at Bonifacio High Street with Starbucks at the Upper Floor.*
from southbound.ph




































from ellaganda




































from kazarareta









from samaniego


----------



## RonnieR

*MALATE AND ROXAS BOULEVARD, MANILA*


SUV111 said:


> residential towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyatt casino hotel, LBP office tower and Diamond hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> office and residential towers​





SUV111 said:


> Malate area


*EASTWOOD CITY MALL*



habagatcentral1 said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

*TRINOMA*



shyaman said:


> *Interiors*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Food court*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Roof deck garden*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Outside… to North Avenue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trinoma’s North Avenue side*


----------



## sick_n_tired

*Ortigas Center*

12 March 2009


----------



## christos-greece

RonnieR said:


> That's the exact location where he was shot to death on December 30, 1896 during the Spanish colonial period. Our country was under Spain for 333 years.


Thank you for the info RonnieR kay:


----------



## RonnieR

JoSin said:


> Great pics! Well it is indeed true that Manila looks nicer than many other Asian cities. You guys should be proud of Manila you have today. :yes:


Thanks Josin for the kind words. We still have a lot of things to catch up but I'm also happy that our metropolis is improving. 

*Rockwell Power Plant Mall, Makati*
the mall is at the center








flickr ponsitoblue











*Podium Mall, Ortigas Center*


----------



## Bricken Ridge

^^^^Great job posting those photos and great photos RonnieR! Love those golf course shots.


----------



## Parisian Girl

RonnieR said:


> *LUNETA, MARTYRDOM OF JOSE RIZAL, NATIONAL HERO OF THE PHILIPPINES*
> 
> from I Heart Manila


Wow, what an amazing monument! Is this depiction accurate? I mean, was Rizal really executed/shot in the back this way? 



RonnieR said:


> That's the exact location where he was shot to death on December 30, 1896 during the Spanish colonial period. Our country was under Spain for 333 years.


Thx for all the wonderful photos guys :cheers1: Manila rocks!! :yes:


----------



## Animo

Parisian Girl said:


> Wow, what an amazing monument! Is this depiction accurate? I mean, was Rizal really executed/shot in the back this way?
> 
> Thx for all the wonderful photos guys :cheers1: Manila rocks!! :yes:


A photo of it exists. :yes:










Anónimo: Fusilamiento de José Rizal, 1896
Source: http://www.casaasia.es/GestorPetici...gen=expo_listado&destino=expo_ficha&codigo=27


----------



## lokalpinoy

--double post--


----------



## lokalpinoy

philbern said:


> *
> 
> Across the Philippines' sprawling capital city, the small ranks of the wealthy are increasing as record remittances from nearly 9 million Filipinos -- driven abroad by poverty and a lack of opportunity -- fuel consumer demand and a property boom.
> 
> A record $14 billion worth of inflows last year helped swell the wallets of real estate magnets, retail chiefs and entrepreneurs back home and pushed the stock market up around 42 percent.
> 
> *


*

here's an alternative POV from a local Filipino:

hmm, the above quoted message seems to come from another internet-quoting OFW who hasn't been in the Philippines for a while but claims to be an authority just because they send, what, $500 dollars back home every month? 

such copy-paste generalizations are very dangerous as they often lack proper context. 

I believe other people who view these threads would appreciate a real point of view from an immersed native, more than that of an estranged ex-resident.


you implied earlier in this thread that the laptops and cellphones used by the youth sipping coffee in starbucks all come from remittances from abroad. does this mean the filipinos who didn't jump on the OFW bandwagon do not have the capacity to buy their own laptops and pay for their own coffee?

moreover, does this mean that the people who decided to stay in our corrupt country (engineers, doctors, teachers, businessmen) did so because they couldn't leave for abroad or are not as qualified as you for overseas jobs?

there are so many bright spots in the Philippine economy and many OFWs don't know about it because all they read and watch are the same bad news that foreigners watch about our country--these are the news that sell on CNN and sensationalist media networks. 

one of the silent bright spots is the BPO industry--these people are earning dollars AND spending them here in the Philippines AND paying taxes here, and not abroad (contributing directly to the economy not just through mere consumption). 

these countrymen whom you look down on are the ones who contribute to the GDP--far more sustainable than the OFWs' overrated remittances which go to the GNP.

I hope not all OFWs share your egotistical sentiment, remember a lot of Filipinos here in the Philippines earn more than you do (whether you like it or not).

Remember ITALY--once the biggest exporter of human labor to America--but would not have prospered if they did not develop their own industries instead of relying on remittances. Now they export Lamborghinis and haute couture!

Today, the country which receives the most remittances in the world--China (not the Philippines) -- is fully aware of this history lesson, and is now exporting shoes to the Philippines, killing our local Marikina shoe industry.

Now, if only OFWs professed their "love for country" by investing in their own country (by putting up SME's and and boosting local industries)--instead of looking down on their countrymen--it would have been the other way around: Marikina shoes finding their way to Beijing's malls.

**Bottomline**: yes your OFW dollars are good, but they are better invesed in local industries who will produce homegrown goods, and not in laptops and cellphones of relatives and friends who would then have less incentive to work as they are taught to rely on doleouts 

That way, more businesses will emerge, more jobs will be created, more goods will be generated, more taxes will be paid, and who knows--your children or your grand children won't need to leave our beautiful country to work in some strange lands 

And oh btw, I've already worked abroad in case you're wondering...in Helsinki and in Shanghai...but went back to the Philippines to accept an offer from a BPO company. I then compiled my life savings to put up a small IT firm--not Microsoft-esque but I can call it my own....I practice what I preach 

kababayan, the best place to invest is in your own country--put your dollars in a local business and help write Philippine history  *


----------



## RonnieR

Bricken Ridge said:


> ^^^^Great job posting those photos and great photos RonnieR! Love those golf course shots.





Parisian Girl said:


> Wow, what an amazing monument! Is this depiction accurate? I mean, was Rizal really executed/shot in the back this way?
> 
> Thx for all the wonderful photos guys :cheers1: Manila rocks!! :yes:


Thanks Parisian Girl and Bricken Ridge



Animo said:


> A photo of it exists. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anónimo: Fusilamiento de José Rizal, 1896
> Source: http://www.casaasia.es/GestorPetici...gen=expo_listado&destino=expo_ficha&codigo=27


Animo: great...


----------



## RonnieR

*Manila Bay Cruise*








from mayniladailyphoto

*Manila skyline inside the boat*








flickr - canomike

*Prestige Cruises Manila Bay*








flickr - mcqutib

*cruise at sunset - Manila Bay*








flickr - j3k2


----------



## RonnieR

*Manila Bay Sunset*




























flickr nikkolim01


----------



## BoxIL

Great pics !


----------



## RonnieR

^^ Thanks BoxIL


----------



## christos-greece

Animo said:


> A photo of it exists. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anónimo: Fusilamiento de José Rizal, 1896
> Source: http://www.casaasia.es/GestorPetici...gen=expo_listado&destino=expo_ficha&codigo=27


This photo Animo is really great :cheers:


----------



## RonnieR

*MAHI MAHI YACHT, MANILA BAY*



[dx] said:


> Mahi-Mahi House Yacht with view of Manila Bay skyline












UFS to Launch First Locally-Made ‘House Yacht’

Source: Tinig ng Marino ("January - February 2009)

If anybody would check out the various yachts moored in Manila Yacht Club today, one cannot help but notice something that may give him or her a momentary vision blur or perhaps an uncertain judgment from a distance.

Is it a yacht? Is it a house? *It’s actually both because it is a “House Yacht,” the first-of-its-kind locally-constructed yacht that looks like a two-storey house with roof deck to boot.*

Access Marine, the country’s local shipbuilder which specializes in the design and construction of speed boats, catamarans, yachts, passenger fast crafts and ferries, in partnership with the United Filipino Seafarers (UFS), has introduced a revolutionary yacht design with the completion of Mahi-Mahi, *the first-of-its-kind house yacht in the Philippines and in the whole world.*

A specially-designed pontoon currently separates Mahi-Mahi at berth from the yacht Luisa, which is also one of Ed Manuel’s yachts.
Unlike the typical yacht which gives riders the ‘sailing’ feeling, Mahi-Mahi gives a different feel when one enters it. Because it was designed like a house, one would feel the ambience of stepping into the luxury and comfort of a cozy home the moment he or she gets into the Mahi-Mahi.

It boasts of aesthetically-designed interiors in the living room, the dining room, the kitchen with a countertop and appliances, the bunk, and the comfort room on its lower deck. There are also comfortable seats in front of the lower deck like a porch to a house where riders can enjoy the view. A dirty kitchen is situated at the back on the same level.

Up on its second floor, Mahi-Mahi features a spacious bedroom, another mini-living room, and a toilet and bath. The moment one stepped out of the second floor deck, there awaits an open bed and cushion seats in front where riders can either go sunbathing or lazily lie down while watching the glorious view. There are also comfortable seats and sort of open-air veranda at the back in the upper deck.

The roof deck also offers a unique feel as a karaoke system is also built in for those who prefer to sing their hearts out in the sea. Despite being open-air, the sound system still gives out music as if it was on a closed-door or acoustically-designed music room.

Ed Manuel says that he personally designed the Mahi-Mahi and it was only constructed within three months. Access Marine and UFS are now ready to market the yacht as part of its innovative offerings through company president Engr. Nelson Ramirez. UFS will have its February board meeting onboard the Mahi-Mahi

“We are now receiving many inquiries from many yacht owners right here in Manila Yacht Club for the house yacth. A couple of people have even made formal offers to buy Mahi-Mahi but it is not for sale because we intend to make this a showcase of Access Marine’s capability in shipbuilding,” explains Ed.

The house yacht is quite unique in design because it has five hulls enabling it to cut through the waves with great ease. With its LOA of 50 meters and breadth of 25 meters, it has the appropriate stability and trim to easily make a long haul trip. In fact, Ed Manuel is planning to sail Mahi-Mahi to Palawan and Boracay come summer time.

The house yacht is just part of the many other projects being lined up by Access Marine.

*Access Marine has been credited for developing the Pasig River ferries and also the passenger fast crafts now plying the routes between SM Mall of Asia and Cavite. It also has developed the passenger ferry regularly coasting the Manila Bay area from SM Mall of Asia.

Plans are also in the drawing board to develop a Pirates of the Bay replica ferry to be operated also in the Manila Bay area.*


----------



## higen

^^Cute design, cool concept. But Im not sure if it's practical for a typhoon country like the Philippines. But Im waiting to see the Pirates of the Bay Ship Replica...

Arrrrrrrhh...


----------



## Parisian Girl

Animo said:


> A photo of it exists. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anónimo: Fusilamiento de José Rizal, 1896
> Source: http://www.casaasia.es/GestorPetici...gen=expo_listado&destino=expo_ficha&codigo=27


OMG, that is an incredibly powerful image.. thank you very much, Animo. :cheers1:

Is there a reason Rizal was executed in this manner? Why from behind? 



RonnieR said:


> Thanks Parisian Girl...


Welcome, RonnieR.


----------



## Animo

Parisian Girl said:


> OMG, that is an incredibly powerful image.. thank you very much, Animo. :cheers1:
> 
> Is there a reason Rizal was executed in this manner? Why from behind?


He was judged as a traitor to España, la madre patria!  I don't really know for sure about the symbolism of getting shot facing back but here is a detailed story that can explain more about that photo:http://en.wikipilipinas.org/index.p...rtyrdom_at_Bagumbayan#Martyrdom_at_Bagumbayan












José Protasio Rizal Mercado y Alonso Realonda is the person on the left.


----------



## sick_n_tired

*Manila American Cemetery and Memorial*











The Manila American Cemetery and Memorial in the Philippines occupies 152 acres on a prominent plateau, visible at a distance from the east, south and west. It contains the largest number of graves of our military dead of World War II, a total of 17,202, most of whom lost their lives in operations in New Guinea and the Philippines. The headstones are aligned in 11 plots forming a generally circular pattern, set among masses of a wide variety of tropical trees and shrubbery.

The chapel, a white masonry building enriched with sculpture and mosaic, stands near the center of the cemetery. In front of it on a wide terrace are two large hemicycles. Twenty-five mosaic maps recall the achievements of the American armed forces in the Pacific, China, India and Burma. On rectangular Trani limestone piers within the hemicycles are inscribed the Tablets of the Missing containing 36,285 names. Rosettes mark the names of those since recovered and identified. Carved in the floors are the seals of the American states and its territories. From the memorial and other points within the cemetery there are impressive views over the lowlands to Laguna de Bay and towards the distant mountains.

article


----------



## Waldenstrom

Wonderful photo xtian! :applause:


----------



## Parisian Girl

Animo said:


> He was judged as a traitor to España, la madre patria!  I don't really know for sure about the symbolism of getting shot facing back but here is a detailed story that can explain more about that photo:http://en.wikipilipinas.org/index.p...rtyrdom_at_Bagumbayan#Martyrdom_at_Bagumbayan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José Protasio Rizal Mercado y Alonso Realonda is the person on the left.


Thank you, Animo.  

Jose Rizal was certainly a very interesting man indeed..

The mother country!


----------



## RonnieR

*The AIRPORT TERMINALS of MANILA*

*NINOY AQUINO INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT (NAIA) TERMINAL 1*








flickr ferdzdecena



Mithril Cloud said:


> *Some December Terminal 1 photos:*


* NAIA TERMINAL 2*


michael_ray said:


> NAIA-Terminal 2 - Taken March 14, 2009





shyaman said:


> *NAIA Terminal 2
> February 12, 2009*












*NAIA TERMNAL 3*


shyaman said:


> NAIA Terminal 3


*Outside NAIA T3*



Ph Man said:


>





shyaman said:


> *NAIA Terminal 2
> February 12, 2009*
> 
> Getting a fairly priced taxi at the airport is more convenient nowadays…


*There is a plan to construct a monorail to connect the 3 Terminals.*


----------



## kiretoce

RonnieR said:


> *There is a plan to construct a monorail to connect the 3 airports.*


I think that you need to correct that. There's only one (1) airport with three (3) terminals. Some people might make the mistake of assuming that there are three separate airports within Metro Manila itself.


----------



## RonnieR

kiretoce said:


> I think that you need to correct that. There's only one (1) airport with three (3) terminals. Some people might make the mistake of assuming that there are three separate airports within Metro Manila itself.


My bad, yes...the planned monorail would connect the 3 terminals, only one airport. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## bartstrife99

RonnieR said:


> *The AIRPORT TERMINALS of MANILA*
> 
> *There is a plan to construct a monorail to connect the 3 Terminals.*


If the 3 Terminal is already Connected they can adjust and extend the Proposed Monorail to E-City Manila


----------



## RonnieR

*PAGCOR's SHOW, "FLOW" at PAGCOR GRAND THEATHER"*

"Launched on March 1, 2009, the show, entitled “Flow,” is PAGCOR’s second foray into world-class theatrical productions. Conceptualized by the creative minds behind Wanders, it also features the elements of theater, music and acrobatics. 

Flow consists of 150 performers that include dancers from Philippines, Russia Cuba and new Chinese acrobats from the school of Zhengzhou in Henan province". 



























www.pagcor.ph


----------



## RonnieR

*CAFE HAVANA, MALATE*









*CAFE HAVANA, GREENBELT, MAKATI*

















flickr - Aktiv Phil


----------



## RonnieR

A new high end restaurant/bar in BGC - * THE ESTABLISHMENT*



Waldenstrom said:


> newly opened kay:
> 
> *[THE ESTABLISHMENT]
> (Restaurant and Bar)
> The Fort, Bonifacio Global City
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Establishment* is taking the restaurant experience to a whole new "wow" level in Manila with Anton San Diego, Editor-in-Chief of Philippine Tatler, as the President of the Establishment.
> 
> It is a restaurant complex composed of four restaurants: The *Tulipan Spanish Bar* (with Tulip as the icon), *The Hall* Spanish Tapas Restaurant (with Branches as the icon), *The Crystal Room* French Fine Dining (with Mirror as the icon), and the *Oriental Chinese Restaurant* (with Chair as the icon). If you look closely at the logo, it is a collage of the tulip, branches, mirror and chair icons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tulipan Spanish Bar* is the smallest area, which is basically a typical bar and lounge area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Hall* is a Spanish Fine Dining Restaurant with silhouettes of branches covering the biggest area of The Establishment. Pin lights hanging from the high ceiling illuminate each table and give the illusion of vines coming out of the roof.
> 
> I was intimidated by the whole scene created by Anton Mendoza, a famous restaurant interior designer. My wife was a bit scared because it was like being in the Addams Family home (Note: check out the eerie candelabra). The first phrase uttered by my brother to describe the place was "Bonggang bongga."
> 
> Whatever your first reaction is, The Establishment certainly makes an impression. Finally, we have an elegant restaurant like the ones in Shanghai, Hongkong or even Indonesia that would make you go "WOW!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water is served with strawberry and mint. A refreshing innovation instead of the usual dayap or pandan leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Establishment imported Joseph, the mixologist, who created an awesome line-up of original signature drinks.
> 
> Read more here.
> 
> taken from Our Awesome Planet


----------



## RonnieR

*HARBOR SQUARE, MANILA BAY*









c/o panoramio









manila-photos


----------



## RonnieR

*MRTblue line from Shangrila Mall Shaw Boulevard*








flickr Vince Enzo

*MRT Line 2 at Cubao, Manila showing LRT line3 train underneath*








flickr lindsaybridge

*LRT line 1 at Taft Avenue*








flckr Drinoboi

*LRT line 1 at Carriedo station*








flckr gem

*at UN Avenue*

















flickr jagfromspain 

*purple line*









*Mendiola, Manila - part of university belt*








flickr Bikoy

*smooth ride*








flickr pepetan


----------



## Parisian Girl

Awesome! :drool: I so wanna go to Manila right NOW!!


----------



## RonnieR

absinthe_888 said:


> *from aeroeyeasia.com*


*THE NEW AIRPORT INTERCHANGE, soon to open*


----------



## RonnieR

Parisian Girl said:


> Awesome! :drool: I so wanna go to Manila right NOW!!


thanks....hope to see you


----------



## higen

RonnieR said:


> *THE NEW AIRPORT INTERCHANGE, soon to open*


I didnt know we had this kind of interchange :lol: 

It looks massive! Nice pics RonnieR. Ive been enjoying your pics for quite a while now kay:


----------



## Manila-X

RonnieR said:


> *MRTblue line from Shangrila Mall Shaw Boulevard*
> 
> 
> *MRT Line 2 at Cubao, Manila showing LRT line3 train underneath*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flickr lindsaybridge


Its LRT but the train used is heavy rail


----------



## RonnieR

WANCH said:


> Its LRT but the train used is heavy rail


I'm confused with LRT and MRT 



higen said:


> I didnt know we had this kind of interchange :lol:
> 
> It looks massive! Nice pics RonnieR. Ive been enjoying your pics for quite a while now kay:


Thanks. It's huge...hopefully it will be opened to public this April.


----------



## Manila-X

RonnieR said:


> I'm confused with LRT and MRT
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. It's huge...hopefully it will be opened to public this April.


Manila's metro system is a bit confusing when it comes to names. The yellow and purple line are runned by the LRTA. So the purple line is name as *LRT*2 despite using heavy rail cars. The MRT on the other hand is another company but it uses lightrail cars


----------



## RonnieR

WANCH said:


> Manila's metro system is a bit confusing when it comes to names. The yellow and purple line are runned by the LRTA. So the purple line is name as *LRT*2 despite using heavy rail cars. The MRT on the other hand is another company but it uses lightrail cars


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## RonnieR

*PHILIPPINE INTERNATIONAL CONVENTION CENTER*








flickr Jun Acullador









flickr diamonds in the soles of her shoes

*SMX CONVENTION CENTER*

















flickr Jun Acullador



jaygold06 said:


> SMX Convention Center


----------



## RonnieR

*A government building near the Bay*



jaygold06 said:


> GSIS Building


----------



## christos-greece

The New Airport (above pics) looks awesome 



RonnieR said:


> www.pagcor.ph


Nice photo


----------



## RonnieR

- edit


----------



## RonnieR

*A Bar in Malate*








flickr laz'andre


----------



## christos-greece

Hooters are very nice indeed


----------



## filcan

^^lol...yes they are


----------



## RonnieR

Nightlife in Manila caters to everyone 








flickr pelleb

*Outdoor restaurants in Greenbelt*








flickr Erich Mercado

*Outdoor bars, restaurants in Ortigas Center*



























*Lion fountain at Eastwood*








flickr JR Rodriguez IV


----------



## RonnieR

flickr amielkirbybalagtas 

*Eastwood and Ortigas Skyline, March 2009
with LRT 2 line at the background*









*Inside Eastwood*


----------



## RonnieR

*Some Hospitals/Medical Centers in M. Manila*

*Makati Medical Center*









*Chinese General Hospital*








flickr gem

*Asian Hospital and Medical Center*


manila_eye said:


>


*Medical City*









*St. Luke's Medical Center*


[dx] said:


> View from Bonifacio High Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by me


----------



## RonnieR

*NEW PHOTOS - A portion of Ortigas Center with SM Megamall at the left side*

The tallest twin towers, 60 storey St. Francis at the right side


[dx] said:


> by reynaldnunez


----------



## RonnieR

*EASTER/SUMMER AT EASTWOOD*
my pics


----------



## RonnieR

*SHANGRI-LA PLAZA, served by MRT Shaw Boulevard Station*








flickr sparkspill









flickr ponsitoblue

from flickr City of Mandaluyong 



























*MANDALUYONG*








flickr christian bederico

*NEW SKY GARDEN AT SM CITY NORTH EDSA, served by MRT North Avenue Station*


azodrima said:


> What's cooking sa SM City? From http://markthatdesign.livejournal.com/


----------



## RonnieR

*ASIAN DEVELOPMENT BANK*, based in Manila's *Ortigas Center*, the Asian Development Bank is a multilateral finance institution that promotes economic and social progress in the Asia-Pacific region.









flickr City of Mandaluyong

from flickr christian bederico


----------



## RonnieR

*PHIL. STOCK EXCHANGE DISPLAY BOARD AT INSULAR LIFE BUILDING, MAKATI*



RonnieR said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai Plaza ^^ looks awesome inside and outside


----------



## RonnieR

^^ yeah, Shang mall is mid to high end....



Waldenstrom said:


> *CUISINE Restaurant* of Embassy Superclub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CAFETERIA - Embassy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yummmmm!!!
> 
> taken from:
> EMBASSY











flickr mark 21 dizon

from flickr Francis Yllana


----------



## mhek




----------



## RonnieR

* METROWALK, PASIG, BESIDE ORTIGAS CENTER*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2615535277/

*
PHI RESTO BAR*








This hybrid of a bar and lounge is comfortable most days; you can cozy up to the bar to get your own drink. Weekends are a scene a bit different, though, as the room can get cramped with the city's party denizens. The sign is conspicuous from Meralco Avenue so if you happen to be cruising by on your quest for a fab night out, Phi offers awesome possibilites
*
ARUBA*








This bar that derives inspiration from the Carribean Island seduces you into heading for your own island escape.
*
DECADES*








Notable for its tenure in the bar and club scene, Decades continues to attract a mixed college-age and after-work crowd. The music ranges from ambient to hip-hop on weekends, when it can sometimes get a bit raucous. Still, the bar has remained comfy and appealing, and if it doesn't meet all your expectations, you can happily nibble on some fantastic finger food and cool down with a cocktail or beer.
*
ELBOW ROOM*








Initially conceived for yuppies whose formula for de-stressing is a game of pool and beer, Elbow Room has already charged up the package with live music. Here, your sartorial preferences are of no value; a man's rolled up office-shirt sleeves are more the norm than an aberration.


----------



## RonnieR

*ALCHEMY, JULIA VARGAS, ORTIGAS*

flickr johans318


























flickr projectmanila

This tri-level club has got club - hoppers dizzy with excitement from the resurgence of hip in the city's scene. Boasting of 900 square meters of party area, Alchemy combines lounge and club in one mammoth, uber-trendy destination. The second level attracts a well heeled crowd that prefers to laze on plush seating and just soak up the vibe, while the third level is committed to serious dancing. The DJ's decks showcase local and international talents who spin hip-hop, funky house and trance. 

Alchemy is where the fashionable and discriminating converge, but no worries of the place getting too hot for comfort. The club has a nitrous system that keeps clubbers cool rather than dripping.


----------



## RonnieR

*TIENDESITAS, JULIA VARGAS, ORTIGAS*

The shopping mega-complex that transforms into a music venue at 9 P.M. Shoppers here can spend the entire day scouring the shelves and racks, and still look forward to staying till the evening.









nahvil_2006













































http://www.tiendesitas.com.ph


----------



## anakngpasig

thanks for
these! kay:



Rene Ybardolaza said:


> I stayed at the Renaissance Hotel to get a feel of the area. From the 19th floor room, the ever changing view of Greenbelt and Makati skyline kept me entertained. There is fog during the morning and warm sunshine for the rest of the day. There were a couple of days when dark clouds came roaring in to pour buckets of cats and dogs in the area. below are random shots of the neighborhood that caught my attention.





Rene Ybardolaza said:


>





Rene Ybardolaza said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Night photos (from clubs most) are very nice


----------



## RonnieR

^^ thanks to Animo: the best kept restaurants  
Animo: how many restaurants are in the list?


----------



## RonnieR

*Construction BOOM in M. Manila*



galore said:


>





laquacherra said:


>


----------



## Animo

RonnieR said:


> ^^ thanks to Animo: the best kept restaurants
> Animo: how many restaurants are in the list?


Only 60 in the book.


----------



## RonnieR

Animo said:


> Only 60 in the book.


 I think you posted only 10..50 more to go....anyway, thanks for sharing them. :cheers:


----------



## RonnieR

new photos



galore said:


>





IsaganiZenze said:


> ..and from my trip again.... April 3 - 4, 2009


----------



## christos-greece

Construction BOOM in M. Manila indeed; new buildings/towers born in Manila and some of them are very nice (architecture style) :cheers:


----------



## RonnieR

:cheers:

from flickr skyscraper1026
*ROCKWELL CENTER*


----------



## mhek

>


----------



## RonnieR

more from flickr skyscraper1026

*MANDALUYONG AND ORTIGAS CENTER*


----------



## RonnieR

flickr skyscraper1026


----------



## RonnieR

*MARKET MARKET, BGC*



Sinjin P. said:


> *More of Market! Market!*
> 04.12.2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiesta Market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Market! Market!'s mist sprayers





Sinjin P. said:


> *Easter Sunday*
> 04.12.2009
> 
> Market! Market! is undergoing a major renovation. Their floor tiles are being replaced, and some tiangge sections are being converted to regular mall spaces.


----------



## christos-greece

This place, mall looks great ^^ interior most


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

^^

Yes, and even though they (Manila's malls) might not be (yet) as glamorous or luxurious as Bangkok's or Jakarta's (as often are being compared to)...Malls in Manila always seem to be filled with people of ALL classes...and this is what i find fascinating!!


----------



## Manila-X

Jarvijarv said:


> ^^
> 
> Yes, and even though they (Manila's malls) might not be (yet) as glamorous or luxurious as Bangkok's or Jakarta's (as often are being compared to)...Malls in Manila always seem to be filled with people of ALL classes...and this is what i find fascinating!!


You haven't seen the best of Manila's malls yet!


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

^^

Yes, the recent/ongoing renovations of SM North Edsa and the newly opened Eastwood Mall, Greenbelt 5 and Robinson's Place Midtown look great! I hope to see similar changes for older malls like SM Southmall, Festival Supermall, Alabang Town Center (my personal fav), and Shangri-la Plaza.
'The best of' Manila's malls yet!' i can assume are the planned new Glorietta, 'Pagcor' mall, 'Fort Bonifacio' mall, 'Century City' mall, 'Newport City' mall, and alot others....all i'm sure will take the mall experience/lifestyle to a whole new level! :cheers1:


----------



## tabz

waaa.. 

ang gganda..

2 araw ko tinignan tong buong thread .... hahaha


----------



## RonnieR

tabz said:


> waaa..
> 
> ang gganda..
> 
> 2 araw ko tinignan tong buong thread .... hahaha


Thanks...


----------



## RonnieR

*BONIFACIO HIGH STREET*



IsaganiZenze said:


> walking towards High Street from Market Market





IsaganiZenze said:


> ...from my trip collection, April 2, 2009
> 
> Bonifacio High Street and looking towards the Bellagio Triplets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High Street Pano


----------



## RonnieR

*SERENDRA*


Sinjin P. said:


> *Shops at Serendra*
> 04.12.2009





Sinjin P. said:


> *Bonifacio High Street*
> 04.12.2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ortigas Skyline from BHS


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

That's a huge city with many constructions around. I' amazed


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*



Jünyus Brütüs said:


> That's a huge city with many constructions around. I' amazed


^^
YES!! And like they say, 'You ain't seen nothing yet!' You would almost think the global recession would halt construction everywhere, ....not here!! One of our most anticipated 'huge' projects is the Pagcor Entertainment City Manila....do check out what is planned for this!! :banana:


----------



## mhek




----------



## mhek

*all photo credit goes to IsaganiZenze*


----------



## RonnieR

*Some parts of Makati with Somerset, Mandarin Oriental, Fraser Place, Citbank etc. along Makati Avenue and Paseo de Roxas and Rockwell Center*



IsaganiZenze said:


> taken by tomtacks





[dx] said:


> Taken 03.26.09
> Rockwell Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by tomtacks


----------



## RonnieR

*SOME SPAS in M. MANILA*

*BLUE WATER SPA* with 6 branches in the metro








Our Spa Theatre can accommodate 28 people at one time. It’s equipped with High Definition cinema projectors with Dolby Sorround 7.1 sounds that will make you feel like you’re inside the movie. The movies are all BlueRay movies, so the latest movie is the latest BlueRay Releases. It also has 28 Lazy boy type leather seat sofas which were custom made with the perfect reclined angle so that you can enjoy the treatment and the movie in the most relaxing way. This theatre is open to rent for Private parties (Private Parties, Business Presentations, Business Conferences). Imagine ps3 party where in you get to play games on a 160 inch wide screen by 5 feet, or a Video karaoke party where you and a big group of friends can sing and party with the whole group.
http://abuggedlife.com/tag/blue-water-day-spa/

*ACE WATER SPA*
Plunge into the magic of *Hydrotherapy Massage* as you take a tour and be amazed of the different spectacles this place can offer to you and your family.

WHAT TO WEAR?
"Fitted swimwear is a must!" 


















flickr by nina_theevilone





































*WENSHA SPA*








flickr arvic grau

from flickr our awesome planet


















*FISH SPA AT MANILA OCEAN PARK*








flickr che_lho


















flickr annalyn









flickr debicody

more on the other *289 spas* in Metro Manila http://www.eyp.ph/search?catid=19734&channel=livewell&loc=Metro+Manila&locid=11488&page=2&q=Spa


----------



## Animo

Nice design here.



sick_n_tired said:


> Architect: Skidmore, Owings & Merill
> Construction: 1987
> Inaugurated: 1991
> 
> 
> *EXTERIOR - Night Shots*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EXTERIOR - ADB Avenue Entrance*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *INTERIOR - Spiral Staircase*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EXTERIOR - Garden*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *INTERIOR - Atrium*


----------



## alheaine

Mr. Ronnier..hello..i'm very pleased that you are posting superb photos here..have you posted about manila's shopping malls?or i just haven't seen one?hehehe..ÜÖ™ :bash:


----------



## RonnieR

^^welcome. Yes, there were photos of some malls in previous pages. 

Here are some of unposted photos:

*SM NORTH, THE BLOCK*

















flickr eup.bustamante









flickr IrwinM









Happy Buddha inside the mall, flickr MisterSimbol

*MALL OF ASIA*

*Science Discovery Center/Planetarium at MOA*, flickr JR Rodriguez IV































































largest indoor skating in the country









and the renovated *ALI MALL*, the first mall in the metro, built in 1976 in honor of World Champion Boxer Muhammad Ali during his fight with Ali Frazier in Manila dubbed as "THRILLA IN MANILA". 



xavierdude said:


> Renovated AliMall Top Level. Taken today.
> 
> The main atrium... from cream to off-white na ang general appearance. Taken from the fastfood area (top level)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bowling area is now the fastfood area... there are four seating zones differentiated by the seats... example is this blue striped dining chairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sa left yung cinemas.... medyo cluttered pa kasi may mga sarado pang food outlets and their frontages are occupied by kiosks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cinema lobby and ticketing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I counted 3 new escalator areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curvilinear shopfronts / curvilinear corridors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed bridgeway opening to SM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there is supposed to be a shuttle from gateway to alimall and VV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main atrium ceiling.


----------



## alheaine

how about the bridges around metro manila..Ö™


----------



## regjeex

Wow SM north is a classy mall... is it the 3 biggest mall in the world right? and the SM mall of Asia is 4th...


----------



## mhek

*Fort Bonifacio, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









by manileño


----------



## Toronto2008

wow cool city, AND you drive on the right!


----------



## RonnieR

^^  PHilippines used to drive in the left until 1945 (end of WW II), don't know why they changed.

new photos: 
*ORTIGAS CENTER*


laquacherra said:


> shot early yesterday evening





[dx] said:


> by JR Rodriguez IV


*SM CITY NORTH*


ona said:


> SM City North Annex Cyberzone & Atrium:


*EASTWOOD MALL*, NEW


philip_v said:


> Some photos I took last week. I like Eastwood. I can't wait for The Venice.





--SuperB0y-- said:


> i just have to express how happy i am for this mall... they allow my dog to go inside!!! whoa!!!! such a pet-friendly establishment! :banana:


----------



## RonnieR

^^ more on Eastwood, thanks to philip_v



philip_v said:


> I like Eastwood. It really is a city within a city.


----------



## RonnieR

*MANDALUYONG*


laquacherra said:


>





RonnieR said:


>


----------



## Kintoy

*San Agustin Church, Intramuros, Manila*

the oldest standing church in the Philippines, completed in 1607, it's situated in Intramuros, Manila

it's a UNESCO World Heritage Site


----------



## Kintoy

leestat_d_vamp said:


> wow! i don't think this country is poor. Lucky that your country looks so advance. I guess, its the money of americans you are spending.


The Philippines is classified as a newly industrialized country already. 40% of our exports are electronics, and 1/3 of our GDP is from industrial production

Wikipedia


----------



## Kintoy

Jarvijarv said:


> ^^
> 
> Yes, and even though they (Manila's malls) might not be (yet) as glamorous or luxurious as Bangkok's or Jakarta's (as often are being compared to)...Malls in Manila always seem to be filled with people of ALL classes...and this is what i find fascinating!!


you should see Greenbelt 5


----------



## RonnieR

Kintoy said:


> you should see Greenbelt 5


*GREENBELT 5*


----------



## regjeex

wow philippines....:cheers:


----------



## RonnieR

Mospeada said:


> Manila looks good as good as Mumbai City.. India.
> 
> twin city .


hope you visit the country - travel and get life, stop the whining and open your eyes to your neighbor. Be my guest. :cheers:


----------



## Kintoy

Mospeada said:


> Manila looks good as good as Mumbai City.. India.
> 
> twin city .


you obviously are an ignorant and untravelled git.


----------



## RonnieR

^^ all Malaysians that I've met - mostly middle class and professionals are not insecure towards Filipinos...except Mospeada. I wonder he is so much insecure on Pinoys....  read all his posts and will tell you why.


----------



## mhek

^ where he/she/_it_ usually posts?


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

Mospeada said:


> Manila looks good as good as Mumbai City.. India.
> 
> twin city .


Hmm...
I have never visited both Manila and Mumbai...
But I think,Manila is better...


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*



Mospeada said:


> Manila looks good as good as Mumbai City.. India.
> 
> twin city .


^^
huh? 'as good', 'twin city'?? please look a these photos again from manila_boy and look at the Mumbai thread. Seriously?, sarcasm? Mumbai and Manila are totally different worlds!!



manila_boy said:


>


----------



## Kintoy

Jarvijarv said:


> ^^
> huh? 'as good', 'twin city'?? please look a these photos again from manila_boy and look at the Mumbai thread. Seriously?, sarcasm? Mumbai and Manila are totally different worlds!!


does these look like Mumbai to you? hno:


----------



## Kintoy

*blind as a bat*

he must be blind as a bat



Hindustani said:


> Suncity..................check out my next set of finds on Mumbai on this thread. Now hopefully, i'll keep my fingures cross, these are never before seen.


----------



## RonnieR

*MALLS*
*
SM CITY NORTH EDSA, 460,000 square meters, SKYGARDEN, NEW, SOON TO OPEN*


ona said:


> The Biggest Mall in Bloom
> Sneak Peak at the SM North Edsasky*garden*(part 1)
> 
> 
> 
> Design:
> SM Sky Garden offers a refreshing change from the usual garden & is set to revitalize SM North's Shopping Scene.
> 
> Arguably, the most innovative feature of the Skygarden is the use of In-Mound Commercial Pathways which has multiple functions (1. adds beauty to the landscapping, 1. provide retail space ,3. passageway).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exteriors
> 
> The structures are designed with clean cut lines and give the Sky Garden a futuristic ambience. Glass is predeominantly used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The water features are well distributed throughout skygarden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fountains
> 
> 
> Waterfall landing (left side)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ponds (river effect created by motors)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lush Gardens designed by world-renowned landscape consultants ArquitectronicaGEO. And most if not all the plants are REAL.
> 
> SM SkyGarden adds another 34,000 sq.m. of quality shopping to the Philippines Biggest & most successful mall (now a 460,000 sq.m.)
> 
> Based on what i've seen so far, the skygarden will bring back the excitement at the original supermall...can't wait till its Grand Opening soon :cheers::banana:​





ona said:


> The Biggest Mall in Bloom
> sneak peak of SM North Edsa's theskygarden (part 2)
> the Sky Garden is accessible from strategic points since it interconnects the various buildings of the mall. It also has a transport terminal below w/c has a bus bay, food stalls and more parking areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connections to the Mall:
> 
> 
> Escallator Sheltering Structure
> 
> 
> 
> Skylights of escallator shelter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside escalator shelter
> 
> Walkways
> SM skygarden is the first truly all-weather mall garden in the country w/c means all its facilities can be enjoyed rain or shine without having an umbrella / coat. The interconnected shelters include the in-mound walkways & tensile-roofing covered paths. The skylights & white translucent material on the tensile structure ensure maximum lighting even in cloudy days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> open areas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tensile-roofing covered paths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sidewalk next to skygarden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> view from road level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the future accessibility to SM City North Edsa will be further boosted upon connection to the Philippines Largest Land Transport Terminal - The Grand Central Terminal. :banana: :banana: :cheers::banana:​


Amphitheater:








*
THE BLOCK*


ona said:


> theblock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> city*center*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classy (*definition: Highly stylish; elegant.)
> theannex



*AYALA MALLS, GREEN IS "IN"*



orly said:


> Greenbelt has one of the best gardens in the Metro malls. An ambient shopping mall. They are quite different than the greens in Alabang Town Center and in Trinoma. Actually Skygarden has some if few similarities with MOA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greenbelt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trinoma


----------



## Kintoy

*interior of Trinoma mall*










[photos are personally captured]


----------



## RonnieR

*PENINSULA HOTEL MANILA*


RonnieR said:


> Manila Peninsula Hotel


----------



## RonnieR

*AYALA AVENUE with a jeepney*








flickr gem

*AYALA MUSEUM*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephaner/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/katiecarr/

M Cafe








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## magnusiax

Beautiful pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## adgaps

oh... Ayala has a museum? i didn't know that before... haha.. :lol::lol:


----------



## Kintoy

*Roxas Blvd*





































[photos are personally captured]


----------



## Kintoy

*Aerial photos of Metro Manila*



















[photos are personally captured]


----------



## avspilot69

Wow, Manila has changed so much. It has been 20 years since I last saw her. Those fancy buildings weren't there yet. Very impressive.


----------



## avspilot69

Kintoy said:


> The Philippines is classified as a newly industrialized country already. 40% of our exports are electronics, and 1/3 of our GDP is from industrial production
> 
> Wikipedia


As much as I am impressed with the developments in the Philippines, in particular, Manila, to say the Philippines is an industrialized nation is pure baloney. Lets keep it real and tone done the hype. BTW, wikipedia is not a scholarly source. Any bloke can "contribute" to it.


----------



## Kintoy

avspilot69 said:


> As much as I am impressed with the developments in the Philippines, in particular, Manila, to say the Philippines is an industrialized nation is pure baloney. Lets keep it real and tone done the hype. BTW, wikipedia is not a scholarly source. Any bloke can "contribute" to it.


hype? you're just misinformed I think

here are the sources

CIA Factbook

IMF List of Newly Industrialized Countries


----------



## Taller Better

*PLEASE CREDIT ALL PHOTOS PUT IN CITYSCAPES SECTION. I HATE DELETING PHOTOS BUT MUST IF THEY ARE NOT CREDITED TO THEIR SOURCE.*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The mall (sky garden) looks great structure, amazing


----------



## HipFlip

avspilot69 said:


> As much as I am impressed with the developments in the Philippines, in particular, Manila, to say the Philippines is an industrialized nation is pure baloney. Lets keep it real and tone done the hype. BTW, wikipedia is not a scholarly source. Any bloke can "contribute" to it.


NEWLY industrialized country...not fully developed yet but getting there. And yeah, that wiki entry is by some bloke who happened to use works from renowned authors and actual data from the World Bank, etc. Now that doesn't say we don't have problems. The US being the richest nation on earth which probably has the resources to solve most of the world's problems if it wants to can't even eradicate poverty in it's own backyard and has been an independent nation for over 200 years now, the Philippines is still in its experimental stage being a young nation at 63. I am not an apologist for the government nor do I condone them, but having inherited the ills and problems of the previous regimes, we can't expect all of these to be solved soon. So any hint at actual progress and recognition from economic experts are validation of our collective efforts to turn things around. You call it hype, I call it Pinoy Pride when factually verifiable.


----------



## Kintoy

HipFlip said:


> NEWLY industrialized country...not fully developed yet but getting there. And yeah, that wiki entry is by some bloke who happened to use works from renowned authors and actual data from the World Bank, etc. Now that doesn't say we don't have problems. The US being the richest nation on earth which probably has the resources to solve most of the world's problems if it wants to can't even eradicate poverty in it's own backyard and has been an independent nation for over 200 years now, the Philippines is still in its experimental stage being a young nation at 63. I am not an apologist for the government nor do I condone them, but having inherited the ills and problems of the previous regimes, we can't expect all of these to be solved soon. So any hint at actual progress and recognition from economic experts are validation of our collective efforts to turn things around. You call it hype, I call it Pinoy Pride when factually verifiable.


crab mentality


----------



## avspilot69

Kintoy said:


> hype? you're just misinformed I think
> 
> here are the sources
> 
> CIA Factbook
> 
> IMF List of Newly Industrialized Countries



Misinformed , absolutely not. Just look at the data, it doesn't lie. I suppose it can be interpreted both ways.

BTW I am not putting the Philippines down. On the contrary I think it's looking real good. I am just as impressed.


----------



## avspilot69

HipFlip said:


> NEWLY industrialized country...not fully developed yet but getting there. And yeah, that wiki entry is by some bloke who happened to use works from renowned authors and actual data from the World Bank, etc. Now that doesn't say we don't have problems. The US being the richest nation on earth which probably has the resources to solve most of the world's problems if it wants to can't even eradicate poverty in it's own backyard and has been an independent nation for over 200 years now, the Philippines is still in its experimental stage being a young nation at 63. I am not an apologist for the government nor do I condone them, but having inherited the ills and problems of the previous regimes, we can't expect all of these to be solved soon. So any hint at actual progress and recognition from economic experts are validation of our collective efforts to turn things around. You call it hype, I call it Pinoy Pride when factually verifiable.


I never said the actual progress was hype. I said, it being declared an industrialized nation is HYPE. It has not yet risen to that level. Why call something when just about everyone outside the country knows not. Why delude yourself with some fancy name. Yes, the 23 years since the Marcos downfall has resulted to ACTUAL PROGRESS (infrastructure wise) that we can all be proud of. But it is not yet an industrialized nation. It is a great nation that is crawling out of poverty. 

I stand by with what I said about Wiki not being scholarly.


----------



## Jarvijarv

avspilot69 said:


> I never said the actual progress was hype. *I **said, it being declared an industrialized nation is HYPE*. It has not yet risen to that level. Why call something when just about everyone outside the country knows not. Why delude yourself with some fancy name. Yes, the 23 years since the Marcos downfall has resulted to ACTUAL PROGRESS (infrastructure wise) that we can all be proud of. But it is not yet an industrialized nation. It is a great nation that is crawling out of poverty.
> 
> I stand by with what I said about Wiki not being scholarly.


^^
And i stand by what HipFlip is trying to get thru: '*NEWLY* industrialized country...not fully developed yet but getting there.' 
There is a HUGE difference between industrialized and NEWLY industrialized. Maybe the term NEWLY should be replaced with EMERGING???? would this lessen the hype?


----------



## avspilot69

Jarvijarv said:


> ^^
> And i stand by what HipFlip is trying to get thru: '*NEWLY* industrialized country...not fully developed yet but getting there.'
> There is a HUGE difference between industrialized and NEWLY industrialized. Maybe the term NEWLY should be replaced with EMERGING???? would this lessen the hype?


One foundation of an industrialized nation is the existence of upstream ethylene plants. The country currently imports all supplies of this raw material. Feel free to correct me if there's such a plant in the country.


----------



## tabz

PLS JUST POST SOME PICS OF MANILA....


----------



## RonnieR

avspilot69 said:


> One foundation of an industrialized nation is the existence of upstream ethylene plants. The country currently imports all supplies of this raw material. Feel free to correct me if there's such a plant in the country.


I understand your position, havin' been away from 
the country for 20 years. Anyway, the country has 
its first ethylene plant (upstream) - JG SUMMIT PETROCHEMICAL CORP. in . 
Please see below. 

http://www.jgspetrochem.com/
Head Office 
G/F Robinsons Cybergate Center (Tower 1) Edsa Corner Pioneer St.,
Mandaluyong City, Philippines 1550
Trunk Line: (632) 395-3800 to 03
Fax Number: (632) 395-2674 | (632) 667 3113

Plant Site 
Bo. Simlong, Batangas City, Philippines 4200
Trunk Line: (6343) 300-8000 to 01
Fax Number: (6343) 300-7007

Anyway, so much for that...we agree that the country is 
really moving forward....new business districts are emerging.... 
political rallies, demonstrations are now rare  tourism is up despite its
location without any border country and has over 7,000 islands 

Here's more pics.
*
BGC*, NEW district



RonnieR said:


> latest photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the MRT in EDSA...* ground level portion.
> Why I'm showing this MRT photo?
> It's because, the blue glass clad building
> at the background used to be an abandoned
> building during Marcos time...it was resurrected,
> connected to MRT Magallanes station.  just one
> of the developments.


and this one *MIND MUSEUM*....sure to be built..most of the buildings at the back are built/completed. 



anakngpasig said:


> The Mind Museum will be the first world-class science museum in the Philippines. It is a project of the Bonifacio Art Foundation, Inc. (BAFI), and will be built in Bonifacio Global City (BGC), a rising central business district located in Taguig City. It is envisioned to be a venue where visitors will be fascinated with science, by providing an opportunity to learn science in an entertaining and engaging way. The Mind Museum aims to be recognized as a national institution, a learning center for science which contributes to the public understanding of science and in complementing the education of science students and teachers.


----------



## HipFlip

Kintoy said:


> crab mentality


Oh no, not me. I'm with you 100%!


----------



## Kintoy

avspilot69 said:


> I never said the actual progress was hype. I said, it being declared an industrialized nation is HYPE. It has not yet risen to that level. Why call something when just about everyone outside the country knows not. Why delude yourself with some fancy name. Yes, the 23 years since the Marcos downfall has resulted to ACTUAL PROGRESS (infrastructure wise) that we can all be proud of. But it is not yet an industrialized nation. It is a great nation that is crawling out of poverty.
> 
> I stand by with what I said about Wiki not being scholarly.


It's not the Philippines that named itself a NIC but organizations such as IMF. 

Why would you think that the Philippines is incapable of reaching such status?


----------



## Kintoy

avspilot69 said:


> One foundation of an industrialized nation is the existence of upstream ethylene plants. The country currently imports all supplies of this raw material. Feel free to correct me if there's such a plant in the country.


Where did you get this requirement taht to be an industrial country you have to have this? Wikipedia?

A country is declared a NIC if the proportion of industrial production in GNP reaches a certain level, not the presence of some ethylene plant.


----------



## Kintoy

HipFlip said:


> Oh no, not me. I'm with you 100%!


yup, i know. I was commenting to the previous guy :cheers:


----------



## HipFlip

avspilot69 said:


> I never said the actual progress was hype. I said, it being declared an industrialized nation is HYPE. It has not yet risen to that level. Why call something when just about everyone outside the country knows not. Why delude yourself with some fancy name. Yes, the 23 years since the Marcos downfall has resulted to ACTUAL PROGRESS (infrastructure wise) that we can all be proud of. But it is not yet an industrialized nation. It is a great nation that is crawling out of poverty.
> 
> I stand by with what I said about Wiki not being scholarly.


It is not scholarly when it is purely anecdotal and rhetorical and can't be validated by unassailable facts. Otherwise Kintoy's argument stands. Btw, Newly Industrialized Countries is interchanged with Newly Industrializing Countries to avoid the confusion of stating an NIC as a First World country. I think that's what you are up against. But clearly you missed Kintoy's point that the Philippines has graduated from its Third-World status as an economy to watch in the next decades. Don't tell me the likes of Goldman Sachs and IMF are not scholarly enough to say that the Philippines is getting there.

Anyway, I live here. I see the poverty that you think you know. But I also feel the progress that you think you know. Like any good Filipino, I celebrate every bit of progress that happens here. When I was in the US, most Filipinos there make it a ritual to curse the Philippines and her ills and politicians and show their bleeding hearts for her seemingly unending miseries. I can only guess that it's a way for them to make themselves feel better and celebrate their own good fortunes at making it good in that blessed land. I agree with most of their points and I don't judge them in anyway. But this is a Manila...WOW thread for goodness' sake! This is THE thread to celebrate that elation and admiration for Manila's good fortunes (and the Philippines' in general). If you don't have that WOW feeling in here, then we want to share it with you, brother, so we all can celebrate and get along and spread the positive news! No offense intended to you,avspilot69, or anybody...


----------



## juancito

manila is just beautiful


----------



## HipFlip

Jarvijarv said:


> ^^
> And i stand by what HipFlip is trying to get thru: '*NEWLY* industrialized country...not fully developed yet but getting there.'
> There is a HUGE difference between industrialized and NEWLY industrialized. Maybe the term NEWLY should be replaced with EMERGING???? would this lessen the hype?


Thanks, Jarvijarv. I think it would to a certain extent. However, the term "Emerging" has a distinct connotation, thus its own parameters (e.g. Emerging Market, etc) as opposed to Newly INDUSTRIALIZING Country which primarily categorizes a country's entry into solid development when it reaches a certain proportion of industrial output among other things in its overall economic activities as Kintoy stated. Just my two cents on this discussion...


----------



## Kintoy

*"Third World Country"*










[personal photo]


----------



## RonnieR

juancito said:


> manila is just beautiful


thank you.


----------



## avspilot69

HipFlip said:


> It is not scholarly when it is purely anecdotal and rhetorical and can't be validated by unassailable facts. Otherwise Kintoy's argument stands. Btw, Newly Industrialized Countries is interchanged with Newly Industrializing Countries to avoid the confusion of stating an NIC as a First World country. I think that's what you are up against. But clearly you missed Kintoy's point that the Philippines has graduated from its Third-World status as an economy to watch in the next decades. Don't tell me the likes of Goldman Sachs and IMF are not scholarly enough to say that the Philippines is getting there.
> 
> Anyway, I live here. I see the poverty that you think you know. But I also feel the progress that you think you know. Like any good Filipino, I celebrate every bit of progress that happens here. When I was in the US, most Filipinos there make it a ritual to curse the Philippines and her ills and politicians and show their bleeding hearts for her seemingly unending miseries. I can only guess that it's a way for them to make themselves feel better and celebrate their own good fortunes at making it good in that blessed land. I agree with most of their points and I don't judge them in anyway. But this is a Manila...WOW thread for goodness' sake! This is THE thread to celebrate that elation and admiration for Manila's good fortunes (and the Philippines' in general). If you don't have that WOW feeling in here, then we want to share it with you, brother, so we all can celebrate and get along and spread the positive news! No offense intended to you,avspilot69, or anybody...


Non taken. As I have stated earlier, I am wowed by the transformation of Manila.


----------



## avspilot69

Kintoy said:


> Where did you get this requirement taht to be an industrial country you have to have this? Wikipedia?
> 
> A country is declared a NIC if the proportion of industrial production in GNP reaches a certain level, not the presence of some ethylene plant.



Where did I get it? well ask any industrialist. BTW my family was in manufacturing in the Philippines for a very long time. Employed a good chunk of people & exported to different countries. So, i do know a little about what I say.


----------



## RonnieR

*SM SOUTHMALL, LAS PINAS*



Waldenstrom said:


> *SM SOUTHMALL
> Las Piñas. Metro Manila
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by skurange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by johndy1976
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## manila_eye

OMG! This is the hottest thread ever :lol:


----------



## shyaman

First time to open this thread...

Thanks @Ronnie_R for posting some of my photos here.

I browsed the previous pages and I believe the following have not been posted here before.



*METRO MANILA*... or should I say, almost half of it 

*4:00 PM*


----------



## shyaman

*5:00 PM*


----------



## shyaman

*6:00 PM*


----------



## shyaman

*6:15 PM*


----------



## shyaman

*6:30 PM*


----------



## shyaman

*6:45 PM*


----------



## shyaman

*7:00 PM*


















































More later...


----------



## filcan

^^Great to see the WOWs of Metro Manila again!...compared to the OWs of Manila in the last couple threads. :lol: *corny*


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos @shyaman, thanks for sharing


----------



## higen

Awesome pics Shyaman kay:


----------



## lumpia

Amazing set Shyaman!! Thanks :banana: The pics from 6:30 onwards are my favorites!


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks for the nice photos posted here, everyone. Seems there are a lot of photos posted taken by SSC members.... would be nice if a separate thread was created in Urban Photos for these wonderful pics... 
*There are some subjects that cannot be discussed in these photothreads without getting hurtful, and I think anyone following this thread knows what I am referring to. Therefore, after just spending 25 minutes deleting a whole lot of entries, I am afraid I must insist that NO ONE continue that particular topic, or you will be given an automatic infraction. Also, anyone, like our friend from Toronto, who makes up fictitious profiles to ridicule another member will be banned... and if I catch that same person with another profile, that one will be banned, too. Please be respectful of others. 
Thank you.*


----------



## avspilot69

RonnieR said:


> a glimpse...new photos


Best pics so far:cheers:


----------



## RonnieR

Taller said:


> Thanks for the nice photos posted here, everyone. Seems there are a lot of photos posted taken by SSC members.... would be nice if a separate thread was created in Urban Photos for these wonderful pics...
> *There are some subjects that cannot be discussed in these photothreads without getting hurtful, and I think anyone following this thread knows what I am referring to. Therefore, after just spending 25 minutes deleting a whole lot of entries, I am afraid I must insist that NO ONE continue that particular topic, or you will be given an automatic infraction. Also, anyone, like our friend from Toronto, who makes up fictitious profiles to ridicule another member will be banned... and if I catch that same person with another profile, that one will be banned, too. Please be respectful of others.
> Thank you.*


Hi Mod, thanks for the reminder...yes, the rules are clear and I apologize for the inconvenience that it created - the effort in reading and deleting the unnecessary posts. 

However, we can't help but sometimes react to some posts that depict of bias, generalization, unfounded accusations, slur and the like esp. for our country, the Philippines, which has been labeled negatively for so long since the darkest times of our history during Marcos era(former dictator). 

We were called sick man of Asia, corrupt, 3rd world, etc. The hard times forced many filipinos to migrate to other countries including some members of my family and this is a common scenario in the Philippines as evidenced by this fact: 10% of 90 Million Filipinos live overseas/around the globe sending back home US$16Billion yearly. 

The resiliency of the Filipinos proved to be beneficial - foreign investors started to come in, tourism is up. Just to cite a clear example of business confidence, the business process industry or BPO (that includes call centers), it was negligible in 2001, now, it's a US$7B industry in the country employing 400,000 people and is expected to grow to 1 Million people in 2010. 

The emergence of new business and entertainment districts, continuous boom in construction (skyscrapers are everywhere), infrastructure is improving, new toll roads, new trains for MRT, LRT, PNR are there - a reality, not just on planning board. The bigger challenge for the government is how to fight corruption and to uplift the 25% or roughly 22 Million poor Filipinos who live on less than US$2/day. Well, this is another story. We don't deny the existence of slums, in fact, there is a thread for this in PHilippine forum.

Cheers.



Anyway, this forum is great.


----------



## RonnieR

avspilot69 said:


> Best pics so far:cheers:





shyaman said:


> First time to open this thread...
> 
> Thanks @Ronnie_R for posting some of my photos here.
> 
> I browsed the previous pages and I believe the following have not been posted here before.


welcome...


new photos 


sick_n_tired said:


> 24 May 2009





[dx] said:


> by Pedro Gerardo


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing night view in the last pic


----------



## shyaman

*ORTIGAS CENTER, METRO MANILA*


----------



## higen

Taller said:


> Thanks for the nice photos posted here, everyone. Seems there are a lot of photos posted taken by SSC members.... would be nice if a separate thread was created in Urban Photos for these wonderful pics...
> *There are some subjects that cannot be discussed in these photothreads without getting hurtful, and I think anyone following this thread knows what I am referring to. Therefore, after just spending 25 minutes deleting a whole lot of entries, I am afraid I must insist that NO ONE continue that particular topic, or you will be given an automatic infraction. Also, anyone, like our friend from Toronto, who makes up fictitious profiles to ridicule another member will be banned... and if I catch that same person with another profile, that one will be banned, too. Please be respectful of others.
> Thank you.*


Awww...my previous post was deleted  :lol:
Bout time mods stepped in...:cheers:


----------



## avspilot69

Damn..... The last time I saw Ortigas, the San Mig building was literally an island in a sea of grass. That and the Meralco building were it.


----------



## RonnieR

avspilot69 said:


> Damn..... The last time I saw Ortigas, the San Mig building was literally an island in a sea of grass. That and the Meralco building were it.


 
:cheers: time to visit again.

here's another shot of the area where Oakwood Premier is going to open (2nd photo, tall tower at the left near ADB).



[dx] said:


> by Wilson Banta





[dx] said:


> by hanming huang


This place used to be factories and barren of land...now, it's one of the beautiful places here in Manila.
QUOTE=RonnieR;37318052]Eastwood at night - beautiful and romantic place.




















































[/QUOTE]


----------



## RonnieR

i like this shot with a plane  from sick_n_tired



sick_n_tired said:


> 26 May 2009
> 17:45


----------



## shyaman

*MAKATI CITY, METRO MANILA*


----------



## christos-greece

Those photos with the plane are very nice indeed


----------



## neil02

shyaman said:


> *MAKATI CITY, METRO MANILA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh no...hno: hate those wires


----------



## shyaman

*MANILA BY THE BAY*... at sunrise...


----------



## shyaman




----------



## shyaman

METRO MANILA


----------



## shyaman

MANILA


----------



## shyaman

MANILA


----------



## shyaman

MANILA


----------



## avspilot69

RonnieR said:


> :cheers: time to visit again.
> 
> here's another shot of the area where Oakwood Premier is going to open (2nd photo, tall tower at the left near ADB).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This place used to be factories and barren of land...now, it's one of the beautiful places here in Manila.
> QUOTE=RonnieR;37318052]Eastwood at night - beautiful and romantic place.


[/QUOTE]

Is that the Eastwood Palazzo? I have a family member who bought a unit there. She also said they were 1.5 years behind schedule? How do you rate that development ?


----------



## anakngpasig

awesome!!! :eek2: :eek2:



[dx] said:


> *Makati*
> Photos by Joel H. Garcia


----------



## RonnieR

*THE NEW AIRPORT INTERCHANGE IS NOW OPEN...it is linked to Manila Skyway (toll roads)*



ericlucky290 said:


>





absinthe_888 said:


> _President Arroyo, flanked by Pasay City Rep. Antonio Roxas (left) and Public Works and Highways Secretary Hermogenes Ebdane Jr., leads a ceremonial drive through a newly constructed interchange connecting the South Luzon Expressway and the Skyway to the Ninoy Aquino International Airport terminals. Others who accompanied Mrs. Arroyo in the event were Parañaque Mayor Florencio Bernabe Jr., Reps. Roman Romulo of Pasig and Eduardo Zialcita of Parañaque, and NAIA assistant general manager Angel Atutubo._
> 
> *GMA inaugurates airport interchange *
> Updated May 31, 2009 12:00 AM
> – Marvin Sy
> 
> 
> MANILA, Philippines - Just before leaving for South Korea yesterday, President Arroyo inaugurated a newly constructed interchange connecting the Skyway and South Luzon Expressway to the airport district in Pasay and Parañaque cities.
> 
> Before proceeding to the Ninoy Aquino International Airport (NAIA) terminal, the President rode the back of a pick-up truck for the ceremonial drive through the two-kilometer interchange. The construction of the interchange started in 2003 and cost P1 billion.
> 
> According to the Department of Public Works and Highways (DPWH), the delay in the construction of the interchange was due to problems related to the relocation of residents where the road passed through.
> 
> DPWH undersecretary Romeo Momo said travel time from the South Luzon Expressway or Skyway to the NAIA Terminal 3 would take only 30 minutes. The toll at the new interchange is P85 for cars, jeeps and pickups and P117 for buses and bigger vehicles.
> 
> Vehicles coming from the north passing through Tramo can access the new interchange through Sales street.
> 
> Momo said the President was happy to see the completion of Package 1, 2, 3 and 4-A of the interchange. *The only part left to be completed is Package 4-B.*





absinthe_888 said:


> *from aeroeyeasia.com*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those motorways of Manila and the new Airport & motorway (from the plan above) are very nice  indeed


----------



## RonnieR

*ORTIGAS CENTER, PASIG*


[dx] said:


> *Ortigas Center*
> Photos by Joel H. Garcia


----------



## RonnieR

*
GLORIETTA, MAKATI*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwinco/


----------



## RonnieR

*GREENBELT, MAKATI*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alessiobkk/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ch4dwick/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ch4dwick/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mja008/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mja008/


----------



## RonnieR

*EMBASSY SUPER CLUB, THE FORT, BGC*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mja008/


----------



## RonnieR

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boiworx/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sieyel/


----------



## RonnieR

*Downtown Manila served by LRT 1 (yellow line) and LRT 2 (purple line). *
Isetann Recto








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hatawna/


----------



## Manila-X

That area is still call "downtown"?

I kinda look at Manila's city centre as the areas within and nearby the boxes


----------



## RonnieR

WANCH said:


> You guys have a Sogo in The Philippines? I didn't know that!
> 
> Anyway, is the LRT-1 3G still considered light-rail? The 6 car config make this one *medium capacity*.


I was also surprised on Sogo .. 3G cars are still classified by the government as LRT even if with the 6 car configuration.

The new LRT card bears the new stations below:


kaelthas18 said:


> inside LRT 2..





Mithril Cloud said:


>


cleaner road below 








3G train
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mmmoop/


----------



## RonnieR

WANCH said:


> That area is still call "downtown"?
> 
> I kinda look at Manila's city centre as the areas within and nearby the boxes


Well, they call it downtown Manila since it used to be the shopping and entertainment district in 1960s up to 70's before Makati and other new places.


----------



## Manila-X

RonnieR said:


> Well, they call it downtown Manila since it used to be the shopping and entertainment district in 1960s up to 70's before Makati and other new places.


Unfortunately, this part of Manila turned to a gritty and runned down commercial district. The majority of those shopping here are from lower social classes if not some Chinese businessmen and students. Plus this area is least safe especially at night.

Cubao is also an old commercial centre but its undergoing development such as Gateway mall, etc. Unfortunately, there's none of that in this area.


----------



## RonnieR

WANCH said:


> Unfortunately, this part of Manila turned to a gritty and runned down commercial district. The majority of those shopping here are from lower social classes if not some Chinese businessmen and students. Plus this area is least safe especially at night.
> 
> Cubao is also an old commercial centre but its undergoing development such as Gateway mall, etc. Unfortunately, there's none of that in this area.


The seedy bars are still there, I think they still have these lewd shows (not sure) 
plus the prostitutes. The police claimed that crime rate has gone down in that area.

Due to the proliferation of big malls in other parts of metropolis, the old Manila 
has lost its charm to entice the shoppers. 

some photos of old Manila - Rizal/Avenida (good that they maintain it as "free of overhead electric wires"









http://www.flickr.com/photos/penmanila/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bikoy/


----------



## RonnieR

*Makati*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeremiah2911/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mnw168/


----------



## RonnieR

*Inside MRT/LRT*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bhl1/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/caveatdoctor/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/caveatdoctor/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/caveatdoctor/


----------



## RonnieR

*The "Go and Green Shuttle" between two big malls in Araneta Center* It is powered by battery.

Launching:

















http://www.inquirer.net/


----------



## RonnieR

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yahsheik/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yahsheik/


----------



## RonnieR

Koi pond/park








http://www.flickr.com/photos/esapinoso/


----------



## mhek

RonnieR said:


> *Inside MRT/LRT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/caveatdoctor/


omg, that lady standing with brown messenger bag is my friend. :lol:


----------



## Manila-X

RonnieR said:


> The seedy bars are still there, I think they still have these lewd shows (not sure)
> plus the prostitutes. The police claimed that crime rate has gone down in that area.
> 
> Due to the proliferation of big malls in other parts of metropolis, the old Manila
> has lost its charm to entice the shoppers.
> 
> some photos of old Manila - Rizal/Avenida (good that they maintain it as "free of overhead electric wires"


That's because the authorities installed *CCTVs* in these area which helps but petty crimes is still a problem within the old downtown especially cell phone snatching. 

What this area needs is *gentrification* which I doubt can happen with the current mayor. A Starbucks within Plaza Miranda can be a start


----------



## RonnieR

*MANILA GRAND OPERA HOTEL*

ORIGINALLY BUILT IN 1900s, PRE-WAR MANILA, destroyed and rebuilt again on the exact site.









http://www.manilagrandopera.com/


jpdm said:


>


*HOTEL SOFITEL MANILA*


[dx] said:


> *Hotel Sofitel Philippine Plaza*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by stardiver70


----------



## RonnieR

*Manila Skyway *
flickr by petalfin








*
Hyatt Hotel Manila*








flickr elgin_d


----------



## RonnieR

*streetlights in Manila*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jvsanmig/


----------



## RonnieR

*This is the southern part of M. Manila*


philip_v said:


> Taken from Parque Espana


----------



## RonnieR

at MOA


----------



## RonnieR




----------



## 808 state

Photo credit: Migs Martinez


----------



## 808 state

Photo credit: Ryan Macalandag


----------



## 808 state

Photo credit: Mickey I









Photo credit: eehgow


















Photo credit: sentibaby


----------



## 808 state

Photo credit: bananabelts


----------



## 808 state

Photo credit: Kardo_LaDia


----------



## RonnieR

*NAIA Terminal 3
*


Wind Shear said:


> As promised, here are the pictures of the Terminal 3. Pardon my quality since I took these using Nokia 6300 mobile phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baggage Carousel Area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrival exit.


*
NAIA Terminal 2*


salamangkero said:


> NAIA Terminal 2


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Awesome photos. Thank you 808 state. Regards.*


----------



## elie_darz

OOOhh... amazing shots indeed. . .


----------



## jeppy123

Manila's quite similar to jakarta ...


----------



## quiksilver04

breathtaking skyline pics so far! keep it coming!


----------



## RonnieR

from *TheAvenger*


----------



## RonnieR

*New advertising handles inside LRT coaches.*


kaelthas18 said:


> LRT rain set #17 also has like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myphone train handle strap ad..





Mithril Cloud said:


> Advertisement handles now at 3G trains.


courtesy of daily commuter








LRT G3 Buendia-Doreteo Jose, My ride to Tutuban PNR DMU Inauguration

*Rehabilitation/Resumption of PNR commuter train (Orange Line), 17 stations that cut across M. Manila, 36 kilometers. New DMU trains from South Korea and refurbished trains run the entire line. *








PNR GM Manuel Andal's welcome remarks









New DMU Trains









Inside the refurbished DE LUXE coach










Fr. Joseph Alonzo blessing the new DMU train with VP Noli de Castro









VP Noli de Castro, a high ranking official from the South Korean Embassy, DOTC Sec. Leandro Mendoza and PNR Gen. Manager Owen Andal inside the newly-refurbished PNR Bicol De Luxe coach.









SSC / RIHSPI crew inside DMU (Shranethomas, Daily Commuter, Mithril Cloud). Photo taken by Happosai









Happosai, a PNR passenger

*Orange Line
Station name Location* 

1. Tutuban Tondo, Manila 
2. Blumentritt Santa Cruz, Manila 
3. Laong Laan Sampaloc, Manila 
4. España Sampaloc, Manila
5. Santa Mesa Santa Mesa, Manila 
6. Pandacan Pandacan, Manila 
7. Paco Paco, Manila 
9. San Andres San Andres Bukid, Manila 
10. Vito Cruz San Andres Bukid, Manila 
11. Buendia Makati City 
12. Pasay Road Arnaiz, Makati City
13. EDSA 
14. FTI Taguig City 
15. Bicutan Parañaque City 
16. Sucat Paranaque City
17. Alabang Muntinlupa City


----------



## RonnieR

*New Dining Place at Manila Ocean Park - MAKANSUTRA FOOD VILLAGE*, owned by Singaporean company.









































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/diaz/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/diaz/










http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/eatndrink/view/440203/1/.html


----------



## RonnieR

*BGC - buildings from left: International School Manila, Serendra, Market Market, Bonifacio High Street and Fort Strip*


[dx] said:


> Photos by alfman


*Morning rush at BGC*


----------



## Kintoy

keep the pics coming :banana:


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing photos indeed; please keep them coming


----------



## RonnieR

*Manila Golf and Country Club*, taken from BGC



[dx] said:


> Photos by pixolute


----------



## RonnieR

new photos of *Ortigas Center*



[dx] said:


> by bhobg





sick_n_tired said:


> taken from the 14th flr of Medical City
> 10 July 2009


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The building in the last photo, its a hotel?


----------



## jaygold06

*World Pyro Olympics (WPO) is back!!!*





































This time it will be held at the grounds of Fort Bonifacio. This years edition will be grander than ever since it will be a pyromusical presentation. It will run for five saturdays from November 7 up to December 5, 2009.

Participating countries:

Italy (defending champion)
USA
UK
Germany
China
South Korea 
Japan
Australia
Philippines (guest participant)


Wohoooo!!! am already excited...

Thanks to Byahilo.com website for this great news...


----------



## Animo

Manila Peninsular interior during Winter season is amazing! :yes:


----------



## castle_92

omaro2266 said:


> Manila, Jakarta and Kuala Lampur >> 3 cities that i want to visit now!!!!


Which most city do you want to visit......


----------



## 808 state

*ORTIGAS*








Photo credit: mjlsha


----------



## 808 state

*IGLESIA NI CRISTO CENTRAL TEMPLE*








Photo credit: dengalang


----------



## jutinyoung

OMG this city is so much more than what i expected, really stunning fantastic amazing！ a super city!


----------



## 808 state

^^thank you!:cheers:


----------



## 808 state

Photo credit: John T Pilot


----------



## rajesh jagetia

Manila looks great city.


----------



## 808 state

Photo credit: John Lotsari


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing new photos of Manila: streets, buildings etc :cheers:


----------



## sick_n_tired

03 AUg 2009



sick_n_tired said:


>


----------



## 808 state

christos-greece said:


> Amazing new photos of Manila: streets, buildings etc :cheers:


Thanks!:cheers:



rajesh jagetia said:


> Manila looks great city.


Indeed! Thank You!:cheers:


----------



## tonyboy

*great shot...*



808 state said:


> :cheers:












:hi: aloha *manong 808*...

my wife and i love this 

........picture.. ..

it shows ^^ :bow: our honeymoon hotel - the manila pen - wen manong

...............and our future ^^retirement home - da ritz...:banana:

maraming salamat...:cheers:


----------



## 808 state

^^Aloha my buddy! "Shaka" sign!

wow Shangri-la truly is a perfect choice for that idyllic honeymoon!:cheers:

I presume you're an Ilocano living in Hawaii!:banana::banana::banana:

btw, I'm 22 years old:lol::lol::lol:

thank you much for adding me here... it's really my pleasure!:cheers: 

hope to see you soon!:cheers::cheers::cheers:

say Aloha to your Ohana!


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

^^very interesting photos. Excellent thread!







:horse:


----------



## Parisian Girl

Haven't checked this thread out in ages...happy to see it's still going strong!  Great photos btw! Manila is a beautiful and vibrant city and it's just packed full of charm. 

Thx :cheers1:


----------



## TeslaCoil

^^ thanks parisian girl


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Welcome, TeslaCoil 

Now, more photos of this amazing city please!


----------



## wozofoto

Chicago seems to be going the other way - all our new skyscrapers are getting canceled.

================================
$10 Fine Art Photo Prints http://www.wozofoto.com


----------



## RonnieR

*SCENES FROM PRES. CORAZON COJUANGCO AQUINO'S FUNERAL MARCH. 

THE FUNERAL MARCH TOOK MORE THAN 8 HOURS (22 KM. ROUTE) FROM THE 400 YEAR OLD MANILA CATHEDRAL TO MANILA MEMORIAL PARK. Hundreds of thousands of Filipinos braved the rain. Millions glued over TV screens.

SOME SHOTS TAKEN DURING THE TRANSFER FROM LA SALLE GREENHILLS TO MANILA CATHEDRAL. *



mhek said:


>





Andres_RoCa said:


> It looks like it's going to transform any time.


REST IN PEACE, PRES. CORY, THANK YOU FOR LEADING THE FILIPINOS IN 1986 PEACEFUL REVOLUTION IN GAINING BACK OUR FREEDOM/DEMOCRACY.


----------



## 808 state

*MANILA YACHT CLUB*








Photo credit: bibs813


----------



## 808 state

*LUNETA PARK*








Photo credit: Ramir Borja


----------



## 808 state

*CENTRAL TEMPLE, QUEZON CITY*








Photo credit: East Digital Studio


----------



## RonnieR

http://www.flickr.com/photos/taralets/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/treetop_apple_juice/


Gilmore Station, LRT purple line








http://www.flickr.com/photos/petertoshiro/


Cubao station, new photo








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jobad/[/QUOTE]

MRT Blue line with Greenhills - San Juan Skyline









MRT Ortigas 









MRT approaching Magallanes Station








Aug. 11

LRT 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/caveatdoctor/


----------



## RonnieR

flickr by pepetan









flickr by pepetan









flickr by pepetan


----------



## RonnieR

808 state said:


> *JUMBO KINGDOM (FLOATING RESTAURANT) - MANILA BAY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit: BryanDP


Nice restaurant...i've tried eating there...good ambiance by the sea.  :cheers:


----------



## RonnieR

*NEW TOLL ROAD FROM AIRPORT TO MAKATI CBD*


----------



## Jeffreyw

When i came to *Manila bay* for the first time, i had to cover my nose. The breeze was just awful. It looks awesome in the photos though.


----------



## Parisian Girl

Whoa, that floating restaurant looks unreal! Wonder how expensive it is? How good is the food? Must dine there some time! 

Great photos, RonnieR :cheers:


----------



## RonnieR

Parisian Girl said:


> Whoa, that floating restaurant looks unreal! Wonder how expensive it is? How good is the food? Must dine there some time!
> 
> Great photos, RonnieR :cheers:


Thanks Parisian Girl : It's a typical Chinese (Cantonese) food...price per person for complete meal ranges from Pesos 500 to P1,000 (US$10 to $20). This Manila Jumbo floating restaurant came from Hongkong.

It is one of Department of Tourism (DOT) accredited restaurants in the PHilippines.

http://www.wowphilippines.com.ph/dot/pwd_access_resto2.asp
Restaurant: JUMBO KINGDOM FLOATING RESTAURANT

Address: Manila Bay, CCP Complex, Manila
Cuisine: Cantonese
*Capacity: 1,060*
Tel. No. (632) 832-8888 Fax No. (632) 8329195

:cheers:


----------



## 808 state

^^ I can't wait to try it myself!:cheers:


*AYALA AVENUE*








Photo credit: aprilplong


----------



## 808 state

*AYALA CENTER*








Photo credit: digishooter


----------



## 808 state

*FORT BONIFACIO*








Photo credit: _gem_


----------



## RonnieR

*SAN JUAN SKYLINE*



sick_n_tired said:


> taken from the 14th floor of Medical City
> 10 July 2009


----------



## RonnieR

*EASTWOOD*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeturna/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrrodrigueziv/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrrodrigueziv/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daemon_empoy/


----------



## Rodel

makati skyline from the ninoy aquino international airport, T3


----------



## Rodel




----------



## RonnieR

*EASTWOOD*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/novellsteel/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/novellsteel/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrrodrigueziv/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/novellsteel/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/novellsteel/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/novellsteel/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cowgurltuna/


----------



## xavarreiro

good photos


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

thanks for the updates. wow! Manila :applause:








:horse:


----------



## Cristovão471

^^ haha, yeah I rationalised that before I commented. Anything's possible though.


----------



## higen

Joe_centennial said:


> Manila blew me off again.. great to see our dear neighbor doing fine...in fact, doing awesome!
> 
> (p/s: i might visit this splendid city soon with my girl(she's from makati btw). and, and, i love filipino daytime dramas!


^^Apa Khabar brother!...live in KL for 3 years...simply love KL and love driving in your country's freeways, simply the best in this region kay: ...me and my wife consider KL our 2nd home...one thing that frustrates my wife an I is that its soooo darn expenssive to get drunk in KL...tsk tsk tsk...:lol:


----------



## higen

christos-greece said:


> Those ^^ new photos as very nice as well
> Nice capture:


^^Darth Vader looks like his going to tip over with the size of his head :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

higen said:


> Darth Vader looks like his going to tip over with the size of his head :lol:


Some how yes... :lol:


----------



## rommel357

*Hello.*

New member here from NYC. I have to say i am so impressed with the photos and the Philippines skyline and skyscrapers, quite amazing. I can't wait to go back there.


----------



## christos-greece

One photo from flickr:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/patrickvanvlerken/3833875133/


----------



## rommel357

One of my favorite skyline photos of what i believe is Makati. BTW, Got the pic from one of the thread in this site.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ It was a great photo, thanks for reposting it... its awesome


----------



## Manila-X

rommel357 said:


> One of my favorite skyline photos of what i believe is Makati. BTW, Got the pic from one of the thread in this site.


Cool photo but that's not Makati


----------



## rommel357

^^^^What is it then? I'm almost 100% positive that the original post mentioned Makati. Is it Manila, i'm almost sure that's Pasig river.


----------



## sdblackshade

^^ Mandaluyong. still part of metro manila


----------



## rommel357

sdblackshade said:


> ^^ Mandaluyong. *still part of metro manila*


That i know, i actually went to school in Jose Rizal College (JRC). But i didn't know that Mandaluyong has skyscrapers like that now. Thanks for the info.


----------



## RonnieR

*Some of the huge malls in Manila
*


[dx] said:


> *SM City North Edsa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos by http://filbuild.com





Sinjin P. said:


> :rofl:
> 
> photo from Digital Photographer Philippines Forum by *eduardomuñoz*





kennethologist said:


> Just to give you an idea how large SM Fairview is now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source: SCMC/Philippine Star*
> 
> currently, it has both the largest SM Supermarket and SM Hypermarket among everyone-else in the chain... so... in conclusion, Fairview peeps are Grocery Crazy!!


----------



## RonnieR

rommel357 said:


> That i know, i actually went to school in Jose Rizal College (JRC). But i didn't know that Mandaluyong has skyscrapers like that now. Thanks for the info.


Oh, how long have you been out of the country? This is the skyline of Mandaluyong now. 






























[dx] said:


> by reynaldnunez


----------



## RonnieR

^^ more
Mandaluyong Skyline, most of these buildings were built within 5 years .....


----------



## RonnieR

*As of latest count, M. Manila has at least 40 malls in National Capital Region (NCR) alone.*



Sinjin P. said:


> *SM City Santa Mesa* is not red anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo by pinoyphotocollector - Flickr





Sinjin P. said:


> *SM Cubao Cyberzone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos by jonroux - Flickr





Sinjin P. said:


> The newly renovated Corte de las Palmas of *Alabang Town Center*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo by saraocraft - Flickr





Sinjin P. said:


> *Robinsons Metro East*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo by polgie - Flickr


----------



## skylinefan

RonnieR you've got some of the best Manila pics here at Skyscrapercity.com. Great angles and panoramic shots, you seem to have access in many buildings around the city huh...


----------



## RonnieR

christos-greece said:


> One photo from flickr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/patrickvanvlerken/3833875133/


I didn't realize that the color of that building is very bright yellow...


----------



## RonnieR

skylinefan said:


> RonnieR you've got some of the best Manila pics here at Skyscrapercity.com. Great angles and panoramic shots, you seem to have access in many buildings around the city huh...


thanks ...but i'm just resourceful in finding them....


----------



## RonnieR

*Shot taken in High Street with Ortigas Skyline as the background*


RonnieR said:


> by flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/kkrriiss/


*Bonifacio Global City*


[dx] said:


> *BGC Skyline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos by by http://filbuild.com


----------



## RonnieR

flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/pilya/









flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RonnieR

New photos


sick_n_tired said:


> 27 August 2009
> 10:00am
> 
> another hazy morning





[dx] said:


> *Ortigas*
> by tripnienchong


----------



## corredor06

looks very nice


----------



## RonnieR

^^ thank you.

*Pasig River Ferry Boat - Sea Transport*. An alternative mode of transportation in the capital.



silaster said:


> I was surprised once more upon seeing the modern terminals and ferrys. For only P45, you can have a safe and comfortable trip from Guadalupe Makati to multiple drop off points such as Escolta or Intramuros. The best part of the trip was being able to go outside to take pictures and being able to see the Malacanang Palace (we were not allowed to take pictures during this part of the trip). If you opt to relax during the trip, you could just sit inside the air-conditioned ferry.





silaster said:


>


----------



## World 2 World

nice pics of Manila. hope to visit someday


----------



## jutinyoung

USA feel! complete USA feel! damn cool city in asia! :cheers:


----------



## taga-bayan

that's Mandaluyong and Makati (Guadalupe) cos that's EDSA.
The shot might had been taken from Rockwell.



rommel357 said:


> One of my favorite skyline photos of what i believe is Makati. BTW, Got the pic from one of the thread in this site.


----------



## sick_n_tired

*Ortigas Center*

27 August 2009
19:00


----------



## tads

A view from Intramuros, Manila


----------



## filcan

sick_n_tired said:


> 27 August 2009
> 19:00


^^Is that some new lighting in Ortigas? Looks great!


----------



## sdblackshade

I miss intramuros.


----------



## RonnieR

filcan said:


> ^^Is that some new lighting in Ortigas? Looks great!


Yes, that's a new tower - Oakwood


----------



## RonnieR

Soft Opening Today - *RESORTS WORLD MANILA*, 
Resorts World properties & affiliate chains and partners in Malaysia, Singapore and Hong Kong. 









http://rwmanila.com/index.html

*Billionaire Tan, Star Cruises to Open Manila’s Biggest Casino*
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601080&sid=aWGECT6jQeOI

By Ian C. Sayson

Aug. 28 (Bloomberg) -- Philippine billionaire Andrew Tan and Star Cruises Ltd. will today open their $700 million Resorts World Manila, which may more than double the city’s casino revenue.

The venture, Travellers International Hotel Group Inc., will open the first floor of a three-level casino at a complex that will include hotels and a shopping mall. Resorts World Manila may earn 21 billion pesos ($430 million) in gambling revenue next year, compared with the city’s 17 billion pesos in 2008, according to Macquarie Group Ltd. analysts.

The resort will draw 11.1 million visitors and raise $315 million in gambling taxes over three years, Sian said....


----------



## RonnieR

World 2 World said:


> nice pics of Manila. hope to visit someday





jutinyoung said:


> USA feel! complete USA feel! damn cool city in asia! :cheers:


thanks....modesty aside, the economy is growing but problem on poverty exists...


----------



## christos-greece

sick_n_tired said:


> 27 August 2009
> 19:00


The Ortigas center building looks really nice, under those lights at night :yes:


----------



## sloanesquare

RonnieR said:


> thanks....modesty aside, the economy is growing but problem on poverty exists...


the economy has had i think 32 consecutive positive quarters of growth and 1 negative...1st qtr 2009....but since our irresponsible poor population continues to increase our population by 2.3% annually, even a spectacular GDP growth of 7% is tempered....

we need at least 7% for the next xxx years to catch up with ASEAN from the marcos wasted years

we desperately need ZERO population growth for about 10 years.

every time we only get 2.3% GDP annually or less , we get poorer...and thats gross GDP...i havent factored in the real GDP incorporating CPI.

whereas Japan with about 120m people and a problem with an aging population is expected to only have a population of 80M by 2050.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ From those numbers, the economy of Manila and Philippines, should be quite good or even very good...


----------



## Manila-X

RonnieR said:


> thanks....modesty aside, the economy is growing but problem on poverty exists...


High level of poverty exists in also most developing countries with large cities. Its not just limited in The Philippines. For people to get out of it would be *work & education*. Being lazy won't get them out of their misery!


----------



## RonnieR

^^ guys, I know and am aware that these poor people continue to have more kids than the middle class and rich Filipinos. Our politicians are so afraid of the CAtholic church that they cannot even pass a bill about "Reproductive Health". 

32 quarters of consecutive growth is a feat indeed for the Philippines  and I'm happy with what I see and experience here.


----------



## Kintoy

sick_n_tired said:


> 27 August 2009
> 19:00





















a view of this building from my gym (Wynsum Building, 35th flr), taken using iPhone


----------



## Kintoy

sloanesquare said:


> whereas Japan with about 120m people and a problem with an aging population is expected to only have a population of 80M by 2050.


and how is this good?


----------



## sloanesquare

Kintoy said:


> and how is this good?


under such a declining population trend, countries like Jap and Singapore suffer because the wealth of their economies becomes dependent on export markets rather than a balance of domestic consumption of a younger population and exports...which is why both countries are suffering more now with Europe and US economies having been in recession.

the power of US economy comes from domestic consumption..60% their GDP comes from personal local consumption from popcorn to buying real estate.

in the Philippines, it is an incredible 75%...thats why SM continues to build 4 malls a year...unfortunately its less on durable goods like houses cars etc but rather on lower priced tickets e.g. karaoke, food, Time Zone


----------



## christos-greece

Kintoy said:


>


The building, during the day looks nice too


----------



## [dx]

Photo by WetCraft


----------



## [dx]

*Vintage Makati*
Photos by upsmurf

*1976*


----------



## 808 state

Photo credit: Julles Roberto


----------



## christos-greece

Both of those ^^ are nice: and the view from this roof (the skyline) and this girl


----------



## filcan

808 state said:


> Photo credit: Julles Roberto


^^Brazilian model?...there's a lot of those in the Phils.


----------



## 808 state

Photo credit: alabarz


----------



## sick_n_tired

From Mega Metro Manila Malls Thread



[dx] said:


> Photos by arupmaity
> 
> 
> *Eastwood Mall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greenbelt 5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonifacio High Street*


----------



## quiksilver04

^^such gorgeous pics! eastwood is so cosmopolitan, greenbelt is chic and stylish while boni highstreet is modern, edgy! take you pic now!


----------



## 5tar

RonnieR said:


> *Some of the huge malls in Manila
> *


Wow! nice pic!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Last photos above are very nice, amazing


----------



## superpilyoako

The Cultural Center of the Philippines


----------



## superpilyoako

*The Cultural Center of the Philippines*









-from flicker.com


----------



## Mussoda

I got stunned whenever I see Manila pics. 
Amazing, guys !


----------



## RonnieR

^^ Thank you Mussoda. South Korea is one of our major sources of tourists in the country 



Retro said:


> ^^ This week they officially close down the helipad at Crescent Park. Beside to this pix they continuously uprooting the remaining tree to give way for new construction project. This area will be getting dense already.





Retro said:


> hno:
> Removal of Crescent Park trees to give way for another construction project..


The clearing of the area is in line with the construction of MIND Museum


----------



## juancito

love the pictures, very nice city.


----------



## Mrs Marcos highrises

Wow, Manila is a modern city, with a wonderfull skyline, totally different that I thought.
Asia is a Giant, and a modern continent. These photos are great! Show the most beaultifull parts of Manila.

Know Brazil! The sunland.


----------



## RonnieR

from:http://www.flickr.com/photos/dpinpin/



























Power Plant Mall



















Greenbelt/Paseo de Roxas



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrrodrigueziv/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrrodrigueziv/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/annalyn/

Anyway, here's Power Plant Mall. My favorite mall.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/2rokbotoy/

Gateway Mall, Mandarin Cafe









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sherwin_magayanes/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jsanjuan/


----------



## RonnieR

Greenbelt cinema is open. One of the best in town and in the region. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fourthfloor/


----------



## christos-greece

I like those different views from the city... its reallly great


----------



## RonnieR

Mrs Marcos highrises said:


> Wow, Manila is a modern city, with a wonderfull skyline, totally different that I thought.
> Asia is a Giant, and a modern continent. These photos are great! Show the most beaultifull parts of Manila.
> 
> Know Brazil! The sunland.


Thank you Mrs. Marcos. Is this your surname? It reminds me of our former President 



christos-greece said:


> I like those different views from the city... its reallly great


thanks.



[dx] said:


> *Malate, Manila*
> by T-maxxdad











http://www.travelpod.com/hotel/Pan_Pacific-Manila.html


----------



## RonnieR

Herrera Street


----------



## RonnieR

*Lechon *- roast pig. A favorite food...La Loma is where you find those outlets that sell lechon.


Fraulein said:


> *La Loma, Quezon City*
> From: http://my_sarisari_store.typepad.com/my_sarisari_store/la_lomas_lechon/


----------



## RonnieR

*West Gate Alabang, NEW*


----------



## RonnieR

Ayala Avenue, Makati








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jekert/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/benshoy/

From Intercon to Glorietta tunnel /pedestrian underpass








http://www.flickr.com/photos/elgin_duenas/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pale_lips/

pedestrian underpass, new photos








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ironwulf/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andropov/


----------



## christos-greece

Few of those underground pedestrian passes are indeed very nice by their design


----------



## diz

*Makati* orig posted by [dx]
photos by Wili Buena


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those roast pigs even from the photos looks really delicious :cheers:


----------



## filcan

^^And it is delicious. Even well known American chef, Anthony Bourdain considers Philippine roast pig (Lechon) the "best pig ever". kay:


----------



## RonnieR

Chinatown



icarusrising said:


> Binondo last August 31st...


----------



## RonnieR

*Makati 
*








http://s292.photobucket.com/albums/mm17/mikkisan/









http://s51.photobucket.com/albums/f399/fllame_0n/









http://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg258/reelcrzy_photos/









http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii97/royalanBSP/









http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/ee131/emosideofme/









http://s335.photobucket.com/albums/m478/airolg1129/


----------



## RonnieR

*Cultural Center of the Philippines
CCP 40th Anniversary Festival
Seven Arts one imelda program brochure
September 11, 2009 
*
Note: Imelda Marcos founded/built CCP (no political comments please about the former dictator Pres. Marcos  )
from flickr ramonlopez


----------



## RonnieR

more on *CCP's Tribute to Imelda Marcos*
from flickr ramonlopez


----------



## RonnieR

*Mall of Asia, 2nd Largest Mall in the Philippines
*


c6josh said:


>


*Americans visiting MOA from USS ship
*


naughtycalboy said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

*EDSA* Wow, traffic jam 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulotruiz/

*Bonifacio Global City (BGC), new district*


TheRick said:


> 14-Sept-09





TheRick said:


> 15-Sept-09


BGC - really a beautiful place, well planned.


----------



## Obidos

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=43132758#post43132758


----------



## RonnieR

Obidos said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=43132758#post43132758


Thank you/Obrigado. The photos of colonial past - part of Philippines' rich history and the modern skyline of the city.


----------



## RonnieR

*Manila Post Office*


[dx] said:


> Photo by rawrage
> 
> Manila Post Office


----------



## RonnieR

*Ayala Station - MRT*








http://manila-photos.blogspot.com/2009_08_01_archive.html
*
The newest mall in Makati - already open, SOUTHGATE MALL*









It is also connected to MRT Magallanes station. This is the walkway to MRT.








http://joseparis.info/page/4


----------



## RonnieR

*The MRT Magallanes Station*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brownpau/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimenezarthur/


----------



## oster

what it the price for roasted pig?


----------



## Kintoy

oster said:


> what it the price for roasted pig?


about 3600 pesos or $75


----------



## Smallville

Wow, Manila continues to build, build and build! I read somewhere but can't remember exactly that the Philippines has weathered the financial meltdown much better than most countries. Awesome!


----------



## christos-greece

Photos of the Cultural Center of the Philippines, CCP 40th Anniversary Festival are indeed nice, thanks for posting them


----------



## RonnieR

Quezon City, M. Manila


Fraulein said:


> *Katipunan, Quezon City*





Fraulein said:


> *New Manila, QC*
> 
> *Near St. Lukes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trinity University of Asia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shakey's beside Trinity*





[dx] said:


> *Eastwood City*
> _Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila_
> by JR Rodriguez IV


----------



## RonnieR

*
Podium Mall*, Ortigas Center, across Discovery Suites








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vanou/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris0871/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markbernal/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wirobinson/



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/domecafemanila/


----------



## RonnieR

*ORTIGAS CENTER*, with new high rise towers


sick_n_tired said:


> ^^yes, that was taken inside adb compound.
> 
> view from the roof deck:





sick_n_tired said:


> ^^thanks
> 
> another ortigas pano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus Joy-Nostalg Center "then and now" photo:





TheRick said:


> 18-Sept-09


----------



## RonnieR

*Makati*


Ph Man said:


> Paseo de Roxas. Probably the neatest street in Makati...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buendia to Kalayaan Flyover toward EDSA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayala-EDSA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makati Ave. near Ayala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
















































The future location of Two Central by Megaworld


----------



## RonnieR

McArthur Bridge (going to Chinatown)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

the famous mural in Lawton. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulotruiz/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Interesting statue in the last photo


----------



## superpilyoako

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Interesting statue in the last photo


that's beside the Manila City Hall and infront of the walled- city of Intramuros


----------



## august88

the famous mural in Lawton. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulotruiz/[/QUOTE]

just wondering, can any of the filipino forummers explain that kkk sign above?


----------



## superpilyoako

august88 said:


> the famous mural in Lawton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulotruiz/


just wondering, can any of the filipino forummers explain that kkk sign above?[/QUOTE]

Kataas-taasang, Kagalang-galangang Katipunan ng̃ mg̃á Anak ng̃ Bayan[1] (English: Supreme and Venerable Society of the Children of the Nation, Spanish: Suprema y venerable asociación de los hijos del pueblo). Katipunan is also known by its acronym, K.K.K.


----------



## diz

It's a rather sad coincidence.


----------



## higen

august88 said:


> the famous mural in Lawton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lulotruiz/





superpilyoako said:


> just wondering, can any of the filipino forummers explain that kkk sign above?


It aint the white supremacist group if that's what your wondering...:lol:


----------



## lochinvar

KKK is an acronym for Tagalog word which meant Highest, Most Respectful Group. It was a group whose aim was to separate the Philippines from Spain through revolution.


----------



## RonnieR

*QUEZON CITY, M. MANILA - PLACES TO GO TO FOR CLUBBING, EATING, BAR HOPPING, ETC.*
many places of interests or establishments are not in the photos.



Fraulein said:


> *Tomas Morato, Quezon City*
> by: http://gimikainan2.wordpress.com/2009/02/03/lunch-tempura-tomas-morato-09/
> http://food.clickthecity.com/b/uL170c0
> http://www.ourawesomeplanet.com/awesome/gimmick_spots_tomas_morato_quezon_city/





Fraulein said:


> ^^ Thanks! Here's another one!
> from: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/46/132795470_805c9696d8.jpg
> http://traveleronfoot.files.wordpress.com


----------



## RonnieR

*BGC*


TheRick said:


> 23-Sept-09


*MAKATI*
Paseo de Roxas near Citibank









Salcedo Village



























*MARIKINA*


leylander said:


> Some photos from my trip last weekend.


----------



## RonnieR

*At Southgate Mall, Makati*


Jose Mari said:


> Stopped by to buy some things. The interiors are pretty good. I don't know about the tenant quality though. Top floors are still off limits to the public.


*SM MEGAMALL and the future site of ONE SHANGRI-LA PLACE*


shotgun x said:


>


*ENDERUN CULINARY SCHOOL, MCKINLEY HILL*


anonapinoy said:


> Just thought of posting latest developments in Stamford and some pictures of Mckinley Hills


*Residential condominiums*


in_a_rush said:


> latest pics...





zandro888 said:


> Finished Buildings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surabaya


----------



## RonnieR

http://www.eradioportal.com/









http://thetrueasiatic.multiply.com/calendar/item/10027/10027?&item_id=10027&view:replies=reverse


----------



## christos-greece

Pasig Riverfront looks really awesome place; its a hotel or just residential apartments?


----------



## RonnieR

christos-greece said:


> Pasig Riverfront looks really awesome place; its a hotel or just residential apartments?


Residential. Thanks.
*
Marathon for a Cause.*



Ph Man said:


> Guys, marathon events are good settings for SSC Meets...
> These photos were taken this morning:


----------



## kardeee

beautiful pics! Manila's awesome!


----------



## RonnieR

^^ thanks.

*Malate/ Ermita - Manila*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*Taxi queue at Robinsons Midtown - Manila*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*new wing of Market Market - BGC*









*Southgate Mall - Makati*


boju2 said:


> _camphone pictures_


----------



## sick_n_tired

*Libis, Quezon City*


----------



## RonnieR

*Taft Avenue, Manila*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dpinpin/

intersection








http://www.flickr.com/photos/diamonds_in_the_


----------



## RonnieR

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dpinpin/


----------



## RonnieR

*Makati*

New center island lights in Makati

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/angrylittleboy/


----------



## [dx]

Ayala Avenue, Makati









by JollyGypsy21


----------



## [dx]

by jpenaflorida


----------



## RonnieR

*ORTIGAS*


[dx] said:


> by Patrick van Vlerken


*
ORTIGAS* 


sick_n_tired said:


> during our ocular inspection yesterday, oct. 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> views from the 36th floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MANDALUYONG*


----------



## RonnieR

Images of The Fort Bus











Waldenstrom said:


> ^^ I joined the QCIM  I didn't see you there rapuy.
> 
> QC Memorial Circle is undergoing redevelopment. I wasn't able to take photos. Here's one:
> Flags of the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belmonte underpass


----------



## RonnieR

moved to November 14


----------



## filcan

Why are all the big name concerts taking place at Mall of Asia these days?

Did people forget about this little gem?...








Acullador - Flikr


----------



## Animo

Its outdated already! The more crowds you can get the better for MOA and the concert revenue.


----------



## jaygold06

*World Pyro Olympics 2009*



















Prepare for a more explosive, more spectacular experience! Witness the country's first pyromusical competition at the Bonifacio Global City, Taguig.

The world's best teams will showcase their artistry and technical skill by shooting dazzling fireworks synchronized with musical scores. The competition's new venue, a departure from the past years' water-based firing, will allow for more creativity and versatility in the use of ground level and special effects.

*November 21 

Germany Nico Luning
China Glorius

November 28 

Japan Marutamaya
Australia Explosive

December 5

Canada Pyro Studios
Italy Parente

Decmeber 12

South Korea Hanhwa
U.S.A RES

Decemeber 19

Fellowship of fire All participants
Philippines La Mancha
*

ADDITIONAL INFO: This will be located at The Fort Open Grounds behind High Street, near MC Home Depot. VIP comes with a free dinner from VIA MARE and all VIPs have sure seats. VIP and SVA (Special Viewing Area) are in front of the GVA (General Viewing Area). There will also be enough food booths and seats at the SVA although you cannot reserve seats there -- first come first served. 

Gates open at 3pm, but fireworks start around 6:30pm.


























*inclusive of dinner

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## RonnieR

^^ thanks for posting the Pyrolympics schedule. Definitely, we'll watch it. 

*Marriot Hotel Manila* The newest hotel to open in Manila











terrapinoy said:


> According to their website November 2009. http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/mnlap-manila-marriott-hotel/


*TECHNOHUB*, new


icarusrising said:


> The Technohub last Monday...


----------



## jaygold06

Your most welcome... @RonnieR


----------



## christos-greece

filcan said:


> There was a concert for the Jabbawockeez, a dance crew that won the first season of MTV's America's Best Dance Crew. Most of the members are Filipino-Americans so there was a lot of support for them


Well, indeed the reason is really good :yes:


----------



## watcher09

Manila at sunset.


----------



## watcher09

Kintoy said:


> an old building in Intramuros, the Spanish-era section of Manila


I'm a fan of this building. It's intricate designs are just fantastic! It has won an award for its beautiful architecture. I always passed by this building when I was still studying and I saw this in the movie "Deadly Weapon" by Maggie Q, if I'm not mistaken. The scene was supposed to be in Spain.

Although, this is not really old. It was built to conform with Intramuros Administration's rules on building style (Spanish colonial architecture).

Thanks for the pic. It brings back glorious memories.


----------



## Kintoy

^^ ur welcome


----------



## christos-greece

Kintoy said:


> from my building, 20 floors up


Awesome sunset you got there :cheers:


----------



## Kintoy

christos-greece said:


> Awesome sunset you got there :cheers:


yup, thanks. this is how Manila Bay looks like during sunset


----------



## expatjohn68

Fort Bonifacio and Makati does have a veneer of a first world city. Having lived in Manila for 5 years as an expat, I can say that there are plus and negatives in living in that city. The great things are having house help, a driver, lots of American fast food joints ( I'm an American so I liked that part), incredibly friendly people, a mall in every street, a starbucks in every corner and awesome beaches within an hour by plane. Negatives are too many such as hot, humid, horridly dirty, chaotic and disorganized in everything (by First world standard but fine in a developing world setting). All in all it was an unforgettable experience for us. I just wished Manila could have been as organized and cleaner as Kualalumpur. Yet having been in Mumbai, Dhaka, Hanoi, Ho Chi Minh city, Bangkok, Phenon Phen, Jakarta and Lagos, I would choose Manila over them in a heart beat.


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

^^

expatjohn68, as a FilAm from the U.S. who makes almost yearly trips to Manila and the Philippines, I can relate to your experiences. However, for the 'Negatives are too many..', you sure listed more on the positive side, hehehe!! :lol: Among the big Asian cities, I've only been to Seoul...and even with it's organized infrastructure and some ultra-modern architecture, I would still rather be in emerging Metro Manila!! :cheers2: (And apparently, so do alot of Koreans!!)


----------



## whosever

great pics


----------



## anakngpasig

some very nice street level
photos of Rockwell, Makati
by Ph_man



Ph Man said:


> I checked the elevation of Rockwell against that of JP Rizal. Indeed, the street can be flooded to beyond 5 feet but not even ankle deep in Rockwell. This is a well-planned development. kay:
> 
> Here are some photos I took while strolling around Rockwell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly see shots taken from this part of Rockwell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occupants of these towers benefit from the presence of nearby villages. Why, they also hear the nearby cocks crow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entrance to Rizal Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning is the best time to take shot of the tower from this angle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not from this angle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond that fenced lot will be the site for Edades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joyas are beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should call that the skybridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to share the larger version of this one. Hehe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powerplant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live, work, play, shop community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wall climbing is long gone now. (tho I haven't tried it myself)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Community that's pet and feet-friendly. Hehe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the underconstruction bridge to the other side...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind me flooding you with photos...


:cheers:


----------



## RonnieR

Nov 7 photos by TheAvenger


TheAvenger said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

expatjohn68 said:


> Fort Bonifacio and Makati does have a veneer of a first world city. Having lived in Manila for 5 years as an expat, I can say that there are plus and negatives in living in that city. The great things are having house help, a driver, lots of American fast food joints ( I'm an American so I liked that part), incredibly friendly people, a mall in every street, a starbucks in every corner and awesome beaches within an hour by plane. Negatives are too many such as hot, humid, horridly dirty, chaotic and disorganized in everything (by First world standard but fine in a developing world setting). All in all it was an unforgettable experience for us. I just wished Manila could have been as organized and cleaner as Kualalumpur. Yet having been in Mumbai, Dhaka, Hanoi, Ho Chi Minh city, Bangkok, Phenon Phen, Jakarta and Lagos, I would choose Manila over them in a heart beat.





Jarvijarv said:


> ^^
> 
> expatjohn68, as a FilAm from the U.S. who makes almost yearly trips to Manila and the Philippines, I can relate to your experiences. However, for the 'Negatives are too many..', you sure listed more on the positive side, hehehe!! :lol: Among the big Asian cities, I've only been to Seoul...and even with it's organized infrastructure and some ultra-modern architecture, I would still rather be in emerging Metro Manila!! :cheers2: (And apparently, so do alot of Koreans!!)


thanks....I'm happy to note that the recent typhoon did not break down the spirits of Filipinos but more determined to be better. It's a good thing that the government has finally realized and taken steps to remove and relocate the squatters. This is a bold step and will significantly change the landscape of metropolis in few years.


----------



## RonnieR

from sick_n_tired


sick_n_tired said:


> view from the 36th floor of Joy~Nostalg Center
> 
> *19 October 2009
> 15:30*


----------



## RonnieR

Manila


watcher09 said:


> Southern part of Manila with Grand Towers _(under construction)_ near the center. Note the Cityland towers along Vito Cruz St.


----------



## RonnieR

Newport (new development)





























TheRick said:


> Taken 07-Nov-09
> 
> WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yey! There's our unit! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Looks like the convention center would still be somewhere down the line.
> I'm happy that they made this area a parking lot for right now.*


----------



## RonnieR

*Rockwell *


IsaganiZenze said:


> taken by john santisteban from flickr


*Ayala Center*


Ph Man said:


> I was actually looking at the framed St Francis towers


----------



## Kintoy

*new pics, last weekend around metro*


----------



## RonnieR

^^ kintoy, would have been better if it's not dark. 

Early christmas decor in Manila.


Sinjin P. said:


> TriNoma photos c/o lulutalusan-Flickr and SSC forumer kjlg





Sinjin P. said:


> This is what I'm referring to:
> 
> SM Mall of Asia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo by munsterinc - Flickr
> 
> 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all photos by munsterinc - Flickr
> 
> And oh, they're lighting all the Christmas decors at MoA today.


----------



## aseania

Resort World should have designed a better looking development....


----------



## RonnieR

@ Ortigas


TheAvenger said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

*THE NEWEST MALL TO OPEN IN METROPOLIS, THE VENICE PIAZZA, MCKINLEY HILL
*


Waldenstrom said:


> soft opening yesterday
> 
> *The Venice Piazza
> McKinley Hill
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gandarin ng fountain dito.


----------



## Kintoy

*Ortigas CBD at Night*



















View from Wynsum Bldg

pics by RV


----------



## Kintoy

*PAGASA Observatory*

inside the campus of University of the Philippines, in Quezon City










[own pic]


----------



## Waldenstrom

Lovely Whitemoon Bar!!! I'll go there this week


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome night views once again


----------



## jaygold06

Christmas lights at Ayala Triangle.

Credits to viewfromayala.wordpress.com..

Happy Holidays!


----------



## noman3000

Wow! Manila is quite beautiful!!


----------



## RonnieR

^^ thanks

More on the Newest Park, Open to Public in Makati City - *AYALA TRIANGLE PARK*
from http://www.flickr.com/photos/emokit/with/4130897050/


----------



## RonnieR

*AYALA TRIANGLE PARK*


leechtat said:


> AYALA Triangle Gardens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^merry christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ gift/regalo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ rejoice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Three Kings?


----------



## RonnieR

NEWEST PARK - AYALA TRIANGLE, MAKATI








http://www.flickr.com/photos/olympusprime/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yohanster/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/emokit/


----------



## RonnieR

from:http://www.byahilo.com/2009/11/19/national-geographic-channel-launches-big-blue-exhibit-in-manila/










National Geographic Channel, in partnership with Ayala Malls and The Mind Museum, unveiled a life-size sculpture of the world’s biggest baby blue whale in Manila. This is the last stop of the Asian tour that aims to further public understanding of blue whales.


----------



## diz

nice I like what they did @ Ayala Triangle. It's just sad that the proposed supertall there will no longer be built seems like,.


----------



## jaygold06

Christmas Symphony of Lights at Ayala Triangle Garden. From Nov. 20 to Dec. 24, from Monday to Friday, 6 to 7:30 p.m, the garden will present three 10-minute light and sound shows every 30 minutes. Happy Holidays!


----------



## filcan

^^Awesome! kay:


----------



## RonnieR

*DISNEY ON ICE @ ARANETA CENTER, DEC. 25, 2009 TO JAN 3, 2010*

















*
PLANETSHAKERS LIVE IN MANILA, DEC. 5, 2009*









http://www.aranetacoliseum.com/2006/index.php


----------



## RonnieR

Manila Bay Skyline

from:http://www.flickr.com/photos/primum_non_nocere/


----------



## RonnieR

Party scenes/Bars
from: http://www.circuitmag.net/2009/10/01/circuit-breaker-the-sixth-mark/


----------



## RonnieR

Armin Van Burren Live in Manila, Dec. 10, 2009


----------



## RonnieR

Makati by novellsteel - flickr


----------



## RonnieR

more from:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/novellsteel/with/4138256154/


----------



## JoSin

Man you have got an amazing skyline!


----------



## jaygold06

This event is different from The 4th World Pyro Olympics...

*1st Philippine International Pyromusical Competition
Venue:Seafront, SM Mall of Asia Complex
Time: 7 & 8 p.m.*

*Feb 14 ,2010*
Platinum Fireworks Inc. - Philippines
Howard & Sons Pyrotechnics - Australia 

*Feb 21, 2010*
Jubilee Fireworks, Ltd. - United Kingdom
Liuyang Jinsheng Fireworks Co., Ltd, China 

*Feb 28, 2010*
Brezac Artifices - France
Tamaya Kitahara Fireworks Co. Ltd - Japan 

*March 7, 2010*
Smartpyro Events Specialist - Singapore
Pyro-Splendour Services SDN. BHD. - Malaysia 

*March 14, 2010*
Pyro Fire Display - USA
Platinum Fireworks, Inc - Philippines 

*Seat Plan*










*Seat Location Price*

Seat Location Price 
VIP (with dinner) 1500 
Patron 500 
Gold 300 
Silver 150 
Gen. Admission 100


----------



## jaygold06

Manila Concert Scene

The Beach Boys Live 









Paramore Live









Boys Like Girls









Killers









Chicago









Backstreet Boys 
February 27, 2010 | Saturday at 8:00PM, 
Araneta Coliseum


----------



## RonnieR

Influence said:


> Cosmopolit night life.. Great..





JoSin said:


> Man you have got an amazing skyline!


thanks guys.

New *HERMES* store in Greenbelt, Makati
*HERMES MAKATI*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sidneyquinio/4230669006/


----------



## RonnieR

*CATS, the musical, LIVE IN MANILA, JULY 2010
*

















http://popfanzine.wordpress.com/


----------



## Bricken Ridge

Thanks for the amazing pics Ronnie R. What camera are you using?


----------



## Bricken Ridge

New developments in the city makes me want to visit again. Haven't been there for 14 years now.


----------



## RonnieR

Bricken Ridge said:


> New developments in the city makes me want to visit again. Haven't been there for 14 years now.


Welcome. HOwever, those are not my photos. Those were taken from SSC Philippine forumers, flickr and other sources.  I think this thread prohibits posting "your own" photos or simply, the one who posts should not put his/her own photos.

14 years is too long.  you will be surprised on the many developments that are happening in the country today. 

Cheers.


----------



## Kintoy

Eastwood Mall


----------



## Bricken Ridge

RonnieR said:


> Welcome. HOwever, those are not my photos. Those were taken from SSC Philippine forumers, flickr and other sources.  I think this thread prohibits posting "your own" photos or simply, the one who posts should not put his/her own photos.
> 
> 14 years is too long.  you will be surprised on the many developments that are happening in the country today.
> 
> Cheers.



I see... but great photos still. Yeah, I hear you. It is time to revisit Manila. I've been using CEB to land in Pinas.


----------



## RonnieR

*Philippine Starball 2010, February 13, 2010*








http://www.philippinestarball.com/schedules.html
The Philippine StarBall will be held on Feb. 13, 2010 at the prestigious Makati Shangri-la Hotel. About 80 international, high caliber dancers have already confirmed their participation in the competition. They will be coming from all over the world—USA, Italy, Denmark, Russia, Lithuania, Slovenia, Poland, Australia, Germany, Serbia, England, Bulgaria, Croatia, Latvia, Canada, Norway, Moldova, Azerbaijan, Austria, as well as our Asian countries—Hong Kong, Singapore, Taiwan, Thailand and Japan.

Emcee of the 3rd Philippine StarBall will be Gary McDonald, 10-time US national champion. The television special will be hosted by Charlotte Jorgensen and Filipino theatrical actor/singer Audie Gemora. Charlotte was seven-time Danish champion and World and European amateur champion. She was featured in the very first season of ABC’s "Dancing with the Stars," and teacher of Jennifer Lopez and Richard Gere in the movie "Shall We Dance?"

Photos of 1st and 2nd Philippine Starball


























http://joegalian.blogspot.com/2008/02/1st-philippine-star-ball.html


----------



## jaygold06

*Musicfest 2010: Boyce Avenue, Jabbawockeez, Kris Allen*










Three performers on one big event. Fearless Productions became famous because they are the people behind the back to back concert of David Cook and David Archuleta in Manila. Now, Fearless Productions is back with Boyce Avenue, Jabbawockeez and Kris Allen. 

Boyce Avenue became famous for their acoustic cover songs in YouTube from different artists.

JabbaWockeeZ first appeared at he the first season of America's Got Talent and became the winner of the America's Best Dance Crew last 2008. Some of the members are with Filipino ancestry.

Kris Allen was the winner of the 8th season of American Idol. Famous for his songs, "No Boundaries", "Can't Stay Away", "Written All Over My Face", and "Before We Become Undone".

They will also have their Musicfest 2010 at the SM City Cebu Concert Grounds on February 05, 2010, 8PM


----------



## jaygold06

*15th Philippine International Hot Air Balloon Fiesta*










It features different balloons from all over the world. Plus, there are other air-related sports exhibition like R/C Aeromodelling, Kite Flying, Paragliding, Skydiving and Ultralights.

There are also Aerobatic shows, Army Jeep Club Demonstration, R/C Helicopter Show, Fire Fighting Exhibition, Flightline Tours and Light Airplane Balloon Bursting Competition.

It will be held at the Air Force City, Clark Freeport Zone, Angeles City, Pampanga on February 11, 2010 to February 14, 2010. The event starts as early as 5:00 AM.

Admission tickets costs PHP 150 per person. Call TicketNet on 911-5555 or visit Recreational Outdoor eXchange at Bonifacio High Street, Taguig.



You could also ride the hot air balloon for USD 150 per person (more or less PHP 7,000). This is a first-come-first-served basis. Each hot air balloon could accommodate 4 persons depending on the temperature and wind.


----------



## RonnieR

^^ the last one is in Clark, not Manila


----------



## RonnieR

new - *UP North Science & Technology Park*


Kintoy said:


>


----------



## jaygold06

RonnieR said:


> ^^ the last one is in Clark, not Manila


It's still near Manila anyway.. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Louman

jaygold06 said:


> It's still near Manila anyway.. :lol::lol::lol:


About as near as LA is to San Diego. :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos from musicfest and Starball in above photos


----------



## lochinvar

Lots of lights .... few people.


----------



## metrosuburban

RonnieR said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> New *HERMES* store in Greenbelt, Makati
> *HERMES MAKATI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sidneyquinio/4230669006/


SSI reported that since Hermes' soft opening last December, inventories for the next 3 months have almost been sold as of this time.. And that any new purchases will have 3-4 weeks waiting time..

I think that's a good problem. Congrats Hermes Manila! :banana:


----------



## skylinefan

^What's that suppose to mean? :nuts:

Metro Manila also looks great 'in person'. Well, not that beautiful in some places but a lot more beautiful in many others. :banana:


----------



## RonnieR

*TRIVIUM LIVE IN MANILA*, February 12, 2010, A. VENUE


















*DAVID BENOIT LIVE IN MANILA*, February 11, 2010, PICC








DAVID BENOIT
LIVE IN MANILA 2010
with FILHARMONIKA

DAVID BENOIT: Pianist, Composer, Conductor
Over the last quarter century, composer and pianist David Benoit (b. 1953) has been a passionate musical innovator committed to the exploration of many different art forms on the American landscape.

Ticket Prices:

PhP 5,150.00
PhP 3,605.00
PhP 2,060.00 
http://www.ticketworld.com.ph/events/default.asp?event_name=David Benoit Live
*
TOM JONES LIVE IN MANILA*








http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/[email protected]








*
CHARLIE GREEN LIVE!*
BRITAIN'S GOT TALENT SEMI-FINALIST
February 10, 2010, 7 PM, EASTWOOD MALL OPEN PARK

February 12, 2010, 7 PM, THE VENICE PIAZZA, MCKINLEY HILLS, FORT BONIFACIO


----------



## RonnieR

Golden tiger sculptures are seen at a store in a Chinese community in Manila, capital of Philippines, Feb. 2, 2010. Charms and other ornaments celebrating the Year of the Tiger flood the streets of Chinatown as people welcome the Chinese lunar New Year, which starts from Feb. 14 this year. (Xinhua/Jon)
http://english.people.com.cn/90001/90782/6886126.html


----------



## RonnieR

*JOHNNY ROCKETS BURGERS*, EASTWOOD Mall with their DANCING CREW 

They serve unlimited Fries.  burger is delicious. 



























jukebox, put P1 coin


----------



## RonnieR

*Glorietta Mall*


Waldenstrom said:


> Glorietta Food Choices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeaky clean no?  I like Plato Wraps, try nyo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> view outside


The newly renovated *Ali Mall* (first mall of the country, opened in 1976)


kennethologist said:


> The first is still the best: Ali-mall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Lookin' good huh!


*
SM Cubao*


kennethologist said:


> And even more SM Cubao Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Point Design Inc.
> 
> It's really nice to see how much open Philippine retail is when it comes to interior design. Although the design is from another country, the local industry lets itself be the canvas for innovative implementations. Welcome world!


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting photos from Johnny Rockets Burgers store...
What are those guys doing there? 


>


----------



## RonnieR

christos-greece said:


> Interesting photos from Johnny Rockets Burgers store...
> What are those guys doing there?


They're dancing mostly to Rock and Roll music of 60's, 70's. They do it every 15 minutes or 30 minutes.
Johnny Rockets is a US based company".

"
Johnny Rockets has about *280 corporate and franchise-owned restaurants in 27 states, Washington D.C., Puerto Rico and 11 countries,* including those found in Six Flags amusement parks and aboard Royal Caribbean cruise ships. Visit www.johnnyrockets.com for more information and franchise opportunities.""


----------



## christos-greece

RonnieR said:


> They're dancing mostly to Rock and Roll music of 60's, 70's. They do it every 15 minutes or 30 minutes.
> Johnny Rockets is a US based company".


That's nice and cool


----------



## aster4000

nice! that's it.


----------



## jaygold06

*The Old Makati*


----------



## metrosuburban

^^ I believe this was during the late 80s around 1987 or 1988 or after the 1986 EDSA Revolution. The economy of the country then was sooo down we have become the worse performer in Asia. After the severe recession of 84-85, we have never recovered back..


----------



## jaygold06

Old Manila

a jeepney in 1974









Miss Sweden in the 1974 Miss Universe pageant in Manila









Thrilla in Manila!









The Japanese occupation of Manila


----------



## jaygold06

Old photos of Makati, Quezon City and Caloocan


----------



## jaygold06

Wartime photos 1941-45

Aftermath of Japanese bombing of Cavite’s Sangley Naval Base December 1941, American POWs in UST, American dead carried away by Filipinos at Death March Bataan, Fort Santiago, American liberation at the Old Bilibid Prison and a POW camp in Cabanatuan
































































Manila, July 4, 1946. Gen. Douglas MacArthur stepping off his official car prior to ceremonies.


----------



## jaygold06

Rizal Theater in Makati.

It was one of the classier cinemas in the late 60s, 70s and 80s. It later closed down in the late 80s due to fierce competition. People started going to malls to see a movie instead. In the late 90s it was torn down. The site where Rizal Theater used to be is now 6750 Ayala.









Old Manila


----------



## jaygold06




----------



## RonnieR

metrosuburban said:


> ^^ I believe this was during the late 80s around 1987 or 1988 or after the 1986 EDSA Revolution. The economy of the country then was sooo down we have become the worse performer in Asia. After the severe recession of 84-85, we have never recovered back..


^^ Economically, our GDP has doubled since year 2001 and continued to post growth. We experienced 36 quarters of economic growth and I'm positive that this will continue despite the world recession and other threats. 

*PARAMORE LIVE IN MANILA*








*
CHAPEL Inside SM Megamall*


[dx] said:


> SM Megamall
> 
> Chapel of the Eucharistic Lord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by jvnunag


*
EASTWOOD MALL*


[dx] said:


> Eastwood Mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by HarryCool


----------



## RonnieR

Inside *MARRIOTT HOTEL MANILA
*


Ph Man said:


> ^^ Good news!
> 
> Meanwhile, let me share these photos taken from Marriot Hotel in Newport City during a friend's wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have 3 event halls (not sure if there are more) that can be combined into 1 and it can accomodate around 600 people according to the sales manager.


*
MANILA HOTEL*, built in 1912










the glimpser said:


> Manila Hotel gets its sexy back
> 
> Now all the Manila Hotel hopes for is that travelers will go and see how it is getting its sexy back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MANILA Hotel, which first opened its doors in 1912, is out to win back old clients and reel in new ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All guest rooms of the hotel will have a new look and feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE HOTEL’S renovations started with the Mabuhay Palace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE CHAMPAGNE Room, with that Old World Europe feel, remains one of Manila Hotel’s most popular restaurants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy cocktails at the Sea Breeze.





wino said:


> in addition to Manila HOtel
> 
> 
> *Manila Hotel joins ranks of most prestigious hotels*
> http://www.mb.com.ph/articles/242404/manila-hotel-joins-ranks-most-prestigious-hotels
> 
> The Prestige Hotels of the World Club is a selection of the world’s finest and most prestigious hotels. Exclusive and full of character, these hotels offer guests a range of rich sensations and experiences.
> 
> In the entire Asian Continent, only 3 Hotels from 3 different countries made it to the list
> namely *HOTEL G BEIJING CHINA, PARK HOTEL TOKYO JAPAN and the MANILA HOTEL PHILIPPINES *
> http://www.prestigehw.com/en/index.html
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS TO MANILA HOTEL for being the newest member of PHW(prestigious hotels of the world))!!


----------



## jaygold06

^^ Nice chapel in SM Megamall.. Is it located in Bldg A or B?


----------



## RonnieR

new* MINI* showroom at *FORT BONIFACIO*


















nice photo from todjikid 


todjikid said:


>


*
MAKATI*


[email protected] said:


>





[email protected] said:


>


----------



## Parisian Girl

Fantastic collection of photos! Wonderful thread indeed. Beautiful Manila.. 

Thanks guys:cheers:


----------



## RonnieR

^^ Thanks Parisian Girl


[email protected] said:


> *AYALA- MAKATI AVE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


with Gramercy


----------



## Parisian Girl

Welcome, Ronnie  Just want to say a big thanks for all the amazing photos you've posted here. :cheers: I find Manila a truly fascinating city..


----------



## [dx]

Ortigas Center @ Night








by Allan Barredo



















Ortigas Center (with Makati in the background)









by allanbarredo


----------



## RonnieR

The rehabilitated commuter rail in Manila. DMU came from S. Korea.


















from flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/tags/dmu/


















flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/ironwulf/

from SSC forumer mithrilcloud


















from happosai: inside the new DMU PNR train.
:cheers:


----------



## RonnieR

*INAUGURATION OF NEW LINE, LRT NORTH EXTENSION - LOOP BY PRESIDENT GLORIA ARROYO
*


hakz2007 said:


> ​
> President Gloria Macapagal-Arroyo leads the test ride of the MRT-LRT loop connecting MRT 3 North Avenue Station and LRT 1 Balintawak Station Thursday (Feb. 25).(Rey Baniquet/OPS-NIB Photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> President Gloria Macapagal-Arroyo tests the electronic ticketing as she leads government officials in the test ride on the MRT-LRT loop connecting MRT 3 North Avenue Station and LRT 1 Balintawak Station Thursday (Feb. 25, 2010).(Rey Baniquet/OPS-NIB Photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> President Gloria Macapagal-Arroyo is briefed by DOTC Secretary Leandro Mendoza during a test ride on the MRT-LRT loop connecting MRT 3 North Avenue Station and LRT 1 Balintawak Station Thursday (Feb. 25).(Rey Baniquet/OPS-NIB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> President Gloria Macapagal-Arroyo leads the test ride on the 39KM MRT-LRT loop inter connecting the metro rail systems in Pasay, Manila, Caloocan and Quezon cities to provide seamless travel around the metropolis on Thursday (Feb. 25).(Rey Baniquet/OPS-NIB Photo)
> 
> *Source*


----------



## RonnieR

*MANILA and old downtown area*


[dx] said:


> by jagfromspain





[dx] said:


> by roses are red





TheAvenger said:


> Pls see also the other photos I just posted in the Manila bay thread :
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=510680&page=29


----------



## RonnieR

From Philippine Forum


[dx] said:


> Bonifacio Global City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Allan Barredo





[dx] said:


> by F Reyes Jr Photography


----------



## RonnieR

*Manila Bay Skyline*


[dx] said:


> Manila Bay Skyline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofitel Philippine Plaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by ian 520


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Some nice updates are in the above posts...


----------



## RonnieR

^^ thanks...

New photos


















from flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page2/


----------



## RonnieR

from flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



sherwinm26 said:


> by *Byahero*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pictures from *Byahero*


----------



## RonnieR

from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RonnieR

southern part of Manila


dodits said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

*OWL CITY IN MANILA*

















http://deathrockstar.info/owl-city-live-in-manila-2010-smx-convention-centre-manila-ph/


----------



## RonnieR

*K POP INVADES MANILA
*










*SUPER JUNIOR LIVE IN MANILA,* APRIL 10, 2010, ARANETA COLISEUM


----------



## [dx]

by m1ntsauce


----------



## jaygold06

*The 1st Philippine International Pyromusical Competition*


----------



## [dx]

by JR Rodriguez IV


----------



## [dx]

by JR Rodriguez IV


----------



## superpilyoako

[dx] said:


> by JR Rodriguez IV


Makati City


----------



## superpilyoako

[dx] said:


> by JR Rodriguez IV


Fort Bonifacio, Taguig, Metro Manila


----------



## christos-greece

This page has some very nice panoramic and skyline views of the city...


----------



## [dx]

by Pixellurgist


----------



## [dx]

by dennis raymondm45


----------



## [dx]

by to2camba


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

Makati scenes



[dx] said:


> by JR Rodriguez IV


Ortigas scene



sick_n_tired said:


> 06 March 2010


----------



## el palmesano

que bonita manila 

nice city


----------



## Parisian Girl

Awesome city! Many fantastic photos here to enjoy. :cheers:


----------



## metrosuburban

very photogenic!


----------



## bradwhey

wow....nice photos!


----------



## dgdf

thankssssssss best web www.waymoney.tk


----------



## diz

timur_leng


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*



tiltshift said:


>


MINI Cooper showroom, Fort Bonifacio Global City, Metro Manila


----------



## aranetacoliseum

diz said:


> timur_leng


luv it!


----------



## RonnieR

el palmesano said:


> que bonita manila
> 
> nice city





Parisian Girl said:


> Awesome city! Many fantastic photos here to enjoy. :cheers:





christos-greece said:


> This page has some very nice panoramic and skyline views of the city...


Thank you.

*
ORTIGAS CENTER*



[dx] said:


> by Ol' 1 eye





[dx] said:


> by eje bite





leechtat said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

NAIA 


Kintoy said:


> last Monday, 5J109


----------



## RonnieR

*NEW PLACE - BURGOS CIRCLE, FORT BONIFACIO*


august88boy said:


>





august88boy said:


> went to burgos circle this morning.
> a lot of nice cars around.


----------



## RonnieR

groundzero said:


> MRT3 Kamuning Station


Guadalupe MRT station looks good. Newly repainted? The new park enhanced the looks.





















jafiti said:


> from my photo collection.


MRT near Ortigas station


----------



## pakaleklalawak

....along the flyover in ShawBlvd.-EDSA crossing


----------



## darknyt1




----------



## darknyt1




----------



## darknyt1




----------



## VRS

nice picture of Makati district area...whats the highest tallest tower in Manila ?


----------



## Parisian Girl

Love those night shots and in particular, those of the mall (Robinsons place). :cheers:


----------



## RonnieR

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Those photos of Manila are really awesome. Regards.*





SnowMan said:


> I think, Manila is one of the booming cities in the world..





Parisian Girl said:


> Love those night shots and in particular, those of the mall (Robinsons place). :cheers:





VRS said:


> nice picture of Makati district area...whats the highest tallest tower in Manila ?


Thank you. Currently, the tallest tower is PB Com Tower, 52 floors, 259 meters. 

Soon, it will be eclipsed by Gramercy Residences, 68 floors, 302 meters which is under construction and Stratford Residences, 76 floors.

A FOREIGN CAST OF *CATS* with our very own, LEAH SALONGA (third from left), LIVE IN MANILA, STARTING JULY 24, 2010


----------



## Manila-X

Any more photos of Manila's on street level. I would like to see photos of the city with high pedestrian activity.


----------



## RonnieR

^^some photos


pau_p1 said:


> Some pix I took while I joined the Globe-Ayala Run For Home yesterday..











Temp is so hot here

Mandaluyong


[dx] said:


> by Raisson Bassig



Mandaluyong beside Pasig River


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

Fort Bonifacio, Metro Manila



lightning099 said:


>





lightning099 said:


>


----------



## preppy

MANILA......WOW!


----------



## Parisian Girl

RonnieR said:


> Temp is so hot here


Unusual pic, Ronnie. The way the face of the girl is distorted. Really like it though.


----------



## VRS

is famous girl ..?? so the face is distorted..??


----------



## preppy

Manila has many Italian signs on the streets in fact - amazing.


----------



## RonnieR

Parisian Girl said:


> Unusual pic, Ronnie. The way the face of the girl is distorted. Really like it though.





VRS said:


> is famous girl ..?? so the face is distorted..??


No, not famous, due to the heat, she was frowning 



preppy said:


> Manila has many Italian signs on the streets in fact - amazing.


Italian? Many streets are named after our former colonial masters - Spain and US. 
*
MANILA OCEAN PARK*, new events


xxxriainxxx said:


> Check this out - hopefully naman classy ito -


----------



## darknyt1




----------



## el palmesano

beautiful city


----------



## sasamakan

Nice city Manila, i like it :cheers:


----------



## djnica

wow manila is very modern city


----------



## alheaine

VRS said:


> nice picture of Makati district area...whats the highest tallest tower in Manila ?


^^
The Philippine Bank of Communications Tower, more commonly known as the PBCom Tower, is an office skyscraper that currently holds the title, since 2000, of the tallest building in the Philippines. It is also the 117th tallest building in the world. It has a total ground to architectural top height of 259 metres (850 ft), with 52 storeys including an 8-level radio tower.










^^
PBCOM Tower is the one on the left..and the soon to be tallest building in the Philippines is The Gramercy Residences, with 68 floors and is 302m or 990.8ft, also in Makati. Upon completion in 2012, it will become the Philippines' first supertall building, and will also be the highest, surpassing the current title holder, PBCom Tower, which is also located in Makati City.


----------



## christos-greece

The last photo of Manila is simply great


----------



## odnarivon

Waldenstrom said:


> Manila
> from wikipedia


i think this pic is old already.what is now in that palce is the statue of lapu-lapu..but its amazing pic..very refreshing


----------



## odnarivon

c0kelitr0 said:


> nightlife is really one of the best in this side of the world!
> 
> i think only Bangkok can rival Manila's nightlife in southeast asia.


and i think no one's comes close to manila in entertainment


----------



## diz

and i think you've never been to Bangkok. but Manila really is a lively city. I remember going through there at night from the airport and it was bright and people were about in all city blocks.


----------



## RonnieR

*Concert Scenes* before the Holidays (holy week)









Timberlake benefit concert attracts* 80,000 fans *

http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/inquir...imberlake-benefit-concert-attracts-80000-fans

^^_Bigger than Rihana and Brown's concert that attracted only 75,000._

*KING OF CONVENIENCE LIVE IN MANILA, MARCH 31
*Manila Bulletin - Sunday, March 28









Geek chic fans, unite.

The Norwegian musical genius Kings of Convenience comes to Manila to perform live at the NBC Tent (The Fort, Taguig City) on March 31, with Swedish indie-pop musician Jens Lekman as front act. As a primer, here's where the acoustic duo asserts their dependence on each other's ingenuous music writing: The new album ''Declaration of Dependence.''


----------



## VRS

ah thx for ur info alheaine


----------



## darknyt1




----------



## darknyt1

3854682992_4f65592dd7_b[/IMG
Ortigas density.


----------



## Parisian Girl

RonnieR said:


> No, not famous, due to the heat, she was frowning


We're frowning from the _cold_ over here, Ronnie!


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

Manila scenes with Makati in background.



Blueleo said:


> *Manila Skyline*


----------



## darknyt1




----------



## darknyt1




----------



## danielmendes90

Manila is sooo beautiful !!


----------



## darknyt1

Greenbelt Mall and Makati skyline.


----------



## darknyt1

Day version.


----------



## darknyt1




----------



## darknyt1




----------



## darknyt1




----------



## darknyt1




----------



## darknyt1




----------



## darknyt1

American C. and Fort Bonifacio Global City.


----------



## filcan

^^How's the food at Jumbo Floating Restaurant? Any good?...


----------



## Parisian Girl

Absolutely beautiful photos. Wonderful city. A must see! :cheers:


----------



## ZIG




----------



## darknyt1

Makati and Taguig City, Metro Manila


darknyt1 said:


> Colorful jeepneys around metro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/













American Memorial, Taguig City, Metro Manila










Condominium underconstruction, Bonifacio Global City, Taguig








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wastefulspace/


----------



## darknyt1

Ortigas Center, Metro Manila (from Ramil)


----------



## RonnieR

*Entertainment Scene/Nightlife*
*KELLY CLARKSON *LIVE IN MANILA, MAY 1, 2010 at Araneta Coliseum









*TEARS FOR FEARS*, LIVE IN MANILA, MAY 2, 2010 at Araneta Coliseum









New Shows at *Resorts World Manila*
*Nightly Shows
*









*Maximus
*
A show that combines beauty and brawn, featuring the Power Duo, Essence Trio, Yulia, and Yuri. Using gymnastic elements such as acro dance, gymnastics, acrobatics, and hooping, MAXIMUS, a name that signifies greatness, is RWM's powerhouse of foreign acrobatic acts from Russia, Belarus, and Ukraine.

Show Schedule
: RWM Bar 360
Show Venue
: 6 times per week









*Power Duo
*
An acrobatic show of gravity defying acts of strength that will make you gasp. Two men. Two women. These acrobats from Belarus thrill their audiences with their breathtaking performances.

Show Schedule
: RWM Bar 360
Show Venue
: 6 times per week









*Essence Trio
*
The female version of the Power Duo. A dynamic trio from Ukraine, blending the smooth, graceful classical dance techniques to complex acrobatic elements in a dance context.

Show Schedule
: RWM Bar 360
Show Venue
: 6 times per week









*Yuri
*
The latest Power Duo addition and the 2000 Olympics Silver Medallist. A spectacular performance of extraordinary feat of balance, strength, and flexibility through pole climbing and acrobatic stunts.

Show Schedule
: RWM Bar 360
Show Venue
: 6 times per week









*Gvalt
*
A new breed of talented show ballet dance troupe from Ukraine – GVALT. This group brings fast-paced, entertaining Broadway performances with a combination of modern jazz, pop, cabaret, swing, blues, and electro-tango.

Show Schedule
: RWM Bar 360
Show Venue
: 6 times per week










*Juliana & Rafael
*
The amazing tandem of the Brazilian couple, Juliana and Rafael, one of RWM's world-class attractions. A fantastic performance, bringing dancing to a whole new level.

Show Schedule
: RWM Bar 360
Show Venue
: 6 times per week
more info.
http://www.rwmanila.com/entertainment.html

*RESORTS WORLD MANILA*












































http://www.flickr.com/photos/tanggera/
from http://www.flickr.com/photos/globalgamingbusiness/


----------



## RonnieR

more on nightlife scenes
*THE ESTABLISHMENT*
Unit A, The Fort Entertainment Complex
26th Street corner 5th Avenue
Fort Bonifacio, Global City, Taguig, Manila
(Besides Le Souffle)


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/diaz/3329519212/
*
ENCORE SUPERCLUB*, former EMBASSY.



















^^ went there last Saturday. The concept of Encore and Embassy is the same: It's still a dance club, hip hop, techno, house music and the same clientele - expats, foreigners, yuppies, students. They have good food (restaurant), too.

*MANOR SUPER CLUB*, EASTWOOD, M. MANILA


















from waldenstrom
*
EASTWOOD- bars, restaurants *








from KERBS flickr

*ALCHEMY BAR, ORTIGAS, PASIG, M. MANILA
*









http://www.mytripolog.com/2009/10/casinos-nightlife-in-manila-ncr/










It is said to be a “must-see” bar that accommodates a variety of genres in each of their three ( 3 ) floors. It is the only three ( 3 ) floor European Style Super Club. Alchemy has a capacity of over 700. It has five ( 5 ) bars and two ( 2 ) massive dance floors. It also boasts of a world class café. It is considered as a ‘one-stop-clubbing-destination”. One of Alchemy’s rules is to have its guests dress in style and class. The location is in Silver City near Tiendisitas next to Valle Verde. You can expect a lot of beautiful and A-list people here.


----------



## darknyt1

Sunset by Aristotle Liu


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome sunset over Manila


----------



## darknyt1

University of Santo Thomas Main building by HuNo


----------



## VRS

looks like Manor super club its good for hang-out/clubbing place...


----------



## darknyt1

Reflecting Sunset (Manila Bay) by Benjamin Vallejera


----------



## Parisian Girl

RonnieR said:


> from waldenstrom


Great nightlife shots, Ronnie! Like this one. Nice colours.


----------



## potanato

around manila 

resort world









mall of asia streets









glorietta 5


----------



## potanato

marriott hotel-resort world









glorietta 5


----------



## darknyt1

Hot Luneta by Benjamin Vallejera


----------



## coolfeet77

*What a nice find indeed!*

Just out in a lark, I decided to type in "Philippine Skyline" in Google and came across this site. The pictures of Manila and beyond just blew me away. You cannot tell from the pictures that poverty is an on going concern, but Filipinos should be proud that pictures like these paint an entirely different perspective of their country. To those who have contributed pictures, great job in promoting the country, even if the tourism bureau has not done much to promote it unlike the other tourism bureaus in SE Asia promoting their respective cities like Bangkok, Singapore, and KL.


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

I like the resort world landsacaping ,what kind of trees they planted along the pathwalk, its better looking than those in Burgos Circle Global City.


----------



## shyaman

Airport vicinity


----------



## shyaman




----------



## christos-greece

^^ The skyline of Manila has become much better


----------



## Parisian Girl

Wonderful, as always. :cheers2:


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

BONIFACIO GLOBAL CITY








[/QUOTE]



august88boy said:


> the G&W district





august88boy said:


> taken yesterday





august88boy said:


> taken recently





orwat said:


> Passed by the building this morning and got some shots. Looks like their doing some work now in the entrance area.





august88boy said:


> went to burgos circle this morning.
> a lot of nice cars around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [dx] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by marlo somido
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> august88boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> taken recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROCKWELL CENTER
> 
> 
> 
> darknyt1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rockwell Center by Lemjay Lucas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sick_n_tired

28 April 2010


----------



## Parisian Girl

Great pics guys! Some really nice towers here. Love those night shots most of all though! Impressive looking city! :cheers2:


----------



## DPRKwig

Great pictures. 

But Mac in Manila seems so cheap. :cheers:


----------



## darknyt1

Makati from Burn1987








http://burn1987.multiply.com/


----------



## darknyt1

Makati 












































http://www.flickr.com/photos/donsevilla/


----------



## darknyt1

Manila skyline and sunset by Wilson Banta


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/webm2003/


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Spectacular! That sky is just breathtaking,,


----------



## girlybag

WOW!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Yes, really amazing sunset photos; very nice kay:


----------



## darknyt1

Ortigas Center (2nd CBD of Metro Manila, next to Makati) from Ramir Borja









Ortigas Center by Jerwin Saria








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerwinsaria/

Ortigas Business Center by Justin-akia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/justin-akia/


----------



## darknyt1

Ortigas Center at night by jake pal
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
Ortigas tonight by Ramir Borja








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramirborja/

Ortigas CBD by Erik.ph








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erickph/


----------



## darknyt1

Ortigas Center by night by jay_navarro66








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

Skyscraper City by Pixeloverload












































http://pixeloverload.multiply.com/


----------



## darknyt1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/platypus23/


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/brooks-bilson/


----------



## darknyt1

Fort Bonifacio with Makati in the background by Mai (on and off)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maimaigeronimo/


----------



## darknyt1

Manila Government buildings with old downtown Manila in backgroound by Gem








http://www.flickr.com/photos/treetop_apple_juice/


----------



## darknyt1

Ayala Park (Makati)
[
































































by Juan Tan Kwon
























http://www.treklens.com/members/jovienaval/


----------



## 808 state

*CCP*








Photo credit: Imagemonger


----------



## 808 state

*MAKATI SHANGRI-LA HOTEL*








Photo credit: Tessaverona


----------



## darknyt1

Makati urbanscape by Tacit Requiem








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tacitrequiem/


----------



## darknyt1

Makati lights by Eli Beltran


----------



## darknyt1

Makati panorama by jestoniz








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jestoniz/
Makati skyline by davidus








http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidus/


----------



## filcan

Lovin the pics


----------



## [dx]

Ayala Triangle Park
by juan tan kwon


----------



## Parisian Girl

Lovin' those blue towers!


----------



## darknyt1

HDR from the office window (Ortigas CBD) by pyronix








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pyronix/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those last panoramic views of Manila are great


----------



## LeeighIam

great angles of Manila! very awesome, Manila came a long way and definitely a world class city.


----------



## RonnieR

filcan said:


> Lovin the pics





christos-greece said:


> ^^ Those last panoramic views of Manila are great





LeeighIam said:


> great angles of Manila! very awesome, Manila came a long way and definitely a world class city.





Parisian Girl said:


> Lovin' those blue towers!





VRS said:


> nice sunset





Jukrapp said:


> WOW . . .
> 
> 
> I have never been to MANILA but amazing.


Thank you guys. :cheers:

Newest Hotel to open in Manila
*
HOTEL H20*


jaygold06 said:


> ^^ H2O is already operational...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WORLDHOTELS proudly announces further expansion in South-East Asia by welcoming chic Manila resort H2O as the first affiliate hotel in the Philippines.
> 
> The stylish urban resort overlooking Manila Bay will be Manila’s newest upscale hotel when opening in May and has joined WORLDHOTELS as part of the Deluxe Collection.
> 
> “Welcoming Hotel H2O as our first affiliate hotel in the Philippines marks a major milestone in our further expansion in South-East Asia,” said Roland Jegge, WORLDHOTELS Vice President Asia Pacific.
> 
> The 147-room urban resort in Luneta is renowned for its* unique aquarium-themed rooms *and suites with stunning panoramic views over Manila Bay. Interiors have been described as “fabulous, modern, chic, inviting and decadent”. It is located just 5 km away from the brandnew Manila SMX Convention Centre.
> 
> Appealing to discerning business and leisure travellers, it is also distinguished by hi-tech in-room facilities, ultra-comfortable furniture and stylish design. Hotel facilities include a health club and spa, club floor, bar, cocktail lounge, library, hotel shop and business center. Hotel H2O also offers spacious conference rooms equipped with modern facilities, making it an ideal choice for business meetings. In addition, Hotel H2O includes a membership club catering for the business and social needs of its guests and members.
> 
> The hotel provides its guests access to 11 bars and restaurants within the mall complex, each offering a wide and unique dining experience while staying in Manila.
> 
> Hotel H2O President Lim Chee Yong said “WORLDHOTELS’ wide range of global sales, marketing, distribution and related services is an effective means for a new brand such as ours to extend our sales and marketing internationally. This fresh addition to the ever-expanding hotel community around the Manila bay area will immerse WORLDHOTELS well-travelled guests into a new dimension of discovery, as well as offer a pleasurable experience unlike any other.”
> 
> WORLDHOTELS is the largest and most established Europe-based global hotel group for independent hotels and regional hotel brands, with a strong emphasis on properties with character and distinction.
> 
> 
> Sea View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aqua Room


----------



## higen

Jukrapp said:


> Looks nice to me.
> 
> *You should not lie about it* . . .


^^:?:dunno:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Manila looks like a shinny star kay:.


----------



## darknyt1

double post.


----------



## darknyt1

Jukrapp said:


> Looks nice to me.
> 
> You should not lie about it . . .





Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Manila looks like a shinny star kay:.


Thanks all. Truly, Manila is one of the exciting destination in Asia.

Makati from mariecharmaine














































http://mariecharmaine.multiply.com/


----------



## darknyt1

McKinley Hill, Taguig City, Metro Manila posted by lingtning099


lightning099 said:


>





lightning099 said:


>


----------



## darknyt1

Eastwood City, Libis, Quezon City (Metro Manila) by jlvsalazar












































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/





































by Karlo Torres



































http://www.flickr.com/photos/karlo_torres/


----------



## metrosuburban

darknyt1 said:


> Makati lights by Eli Beltran


At first glance, this looks as if it's LA or Dallas..


----------



## rudihhx

beatiful photo 

I would like to visit this thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1122679


----------



## RonnieR

*Independence Day - Flag at the Park
*
*
The red, white and blue. and green*
CITY SENSE By Paulo Alcazaren (The Philippine Star) Updated June 12, 2010 12:00 AM









The Philippine flag in full, living floral color-composed of 4,000 flowering plants.

http://www.philstar.com/Article.aspx?articleId=583434&publicationSubCategoryId=85



linnlinn said:


> by gooch


----------



## darknyt1

by Anton Sheker








http://www.photo.net.ph/blogalicious/


----------



## darknyt1

by lovine








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lovine/


----------



## darknyt1

by Ktorr
University of Santo Thomas, Manila

















Mall of Asia Globe








Ayal Triangle Lights and sound shows








The Peninsula, Makati








Fort Santiago, Manila








Manila Central Post Office








The Manila Cathedral








Grand Marian Procession, Manila Cathedral
[








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice really updates from Manila once again


----------



## metrosuburban

darknyt1 said:


> by lovine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lovine/


i love this picture!!! this is the heart of Manila's finance, shopping and tourist districts all rolled into one! :cheers:


----------



## henry hill

Very nice city. kay: 

Do you have some pictures of people in Manila? You know, a kind of street photos.


----------



## darknyt1

by Azilade








Dragon boating (Manila Bay)


----------



## darknyt1

by Redd Santos
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/reindale/


----------



## darknyt1

by Sentibaby 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sentibaby/


----------



## darknyt1

by MJ Racadio
Ortigas CBD








Makati CBD








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

by Double Indemnity








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andy_chua925/


----------



## darknyt1

Aerial Shot of the City by Anthony Thomas








http://www.flickr.com/photos/boboyphotos/


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos of Manila, including the last one above


----------



## darknyt1

Thanks. 

























by Jun Acculador








Jeepneys

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

Fort Bonifacio, Taguig, Metro Manila by Raisaldua








by Cloverleaf
























http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_cloverleaf/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/raisaldua/


----------



## darknyt1

Rizal Park by Ryan Macalandag








Makati skyline








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryanmacalandag/


----------



## darknyt1

Eastwood City by karlo Torres
























































Cultural Center of the Philippines and Fountain
















Mall of Asia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/karlo_torres/


----------



## rotterdam sky-high

Wow, looks realy modern! :cheers:


----------



## darknyt1

dp.


----------



## darknyt1

by Muar_chee








http://www.flickr.com/photos/muar_chee/


----------



## darknyt1

Manila Aliwan Festival by Gariboi








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gariboi/
by keeshy








http://www.flickr.com/photos/keeshyd/


----------



## darknyt1

Binindo Church (16th Century) by Vicdv888 super busy








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
Malacanang Palace (Official residence of the President of the Philippines) 








































http://www.flickr.com/photos/taralets/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jvnunag/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

by terenzever








http://www.flickr.com/photos/terenzever/
by Raleene
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/raleene/


----------



## darknyt1

Manila harbor by Lans Velarde








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

Ortigas CBD by Lans Velarde








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

Makati panorama by german.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/offthewall214/

by Kerwin Tan
















http://flickr.com/photos/kerwin_tan/2451215764/


----------



## darknyt1

Sunset over Makati by AndreR








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrer/


----------



## darknyt1

Fort Bonifacio and Manila American Memorial
by Patreng
















































http://www.flickr.com/photos/patreng/


----------



## darknyt1

Fireworks at MOA by Photosubscribe








http://www.flickr.com/photos/photosubscribe/

by Squarefoot








































http://www.flickr.com/photos/squaretan/


----------



## darknyt1

View from my place by Beamo8








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

A View from my hotel room by Pajama photography
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/pajamaphotography/


----------



## darknyt1

A Different Makati perspective from Philippine Flight Simmers Group












































http://www.philskies.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=11209


----------



## darknyt1

Ortigas CBD
originally posted by Kenmasters.sf3


----------



## darknyt1

by Altgenre








http://www.flickr.com/photos/altgenre/
by Seanogle








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Atelier Facundo

*♥HELLO GUYS IM MARIO!!!♥
I JUST WANT TO SHARE OUR OFFICE ROOF TOP IN MAKATI.
I HOPE YOU LIKE IT. 
(AND BY THE WAY THIS IS MY FIRST POST♥)*










































































































































































*AND I ALSO SHARE SOME IN MY PICTURES IN OTHER WEBBOARDS
THANK YOU*
http://www.pageantport.com/webboard/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=6560


----------



## filcan

darknyt1 said:


> A Different Makati perspective from Philippine Flight Simmers Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.philskies.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=11209


^^Is this from a computer game?


----------



## Manila-X

darknyt1 said:


> Eastwood City by karlo Torres


Despite being such a vibrant place, Eastwood City is quite a distance from the city's heart (say Makati or Ermita) and is inaccessible for tourists.

To get to Eastwood requires a car. Public transportation is very limited and the closest metro station would be Santolan which is quite a distance from there.

That is why Eastwood has a more local vibe compared to Makati or Ermita though there are a few foreign expats who visit the place and chill.

Most foreign tourists who visit Manila just stick to the Intramuros, Ermita, Malate and Makati areas where public transportation is accessible.


----------



## darknyt1

Manila Sunset by Jerome J. Dubuc








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

Through the Walled City by Bart Jayson








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

City of Brass by Karlmichael








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thegrunge/


----------



## darknyt1

Dementors looming in by Mickey l








Makati City night









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mickey_i/


----------



## Stansfield

darknyt1 said:


> Manila Sunset by Jerome J. Dubuc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



That's a great shot, i suspect this guy once stayed at the same hotel as i did last christmas. 

Here's two more pictures i took of the same view


----------



## Tourniquet

darknyt1 said:


> by Harold Nora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hayle/


This picture is amazing!!! What a skyline. 
Please, in which page can I find street level photos?


----------



## watcher09

^^You can see some on the first pages.


----------



## VRS

fantastic panorama of manila....great skyscraper view...


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed, fantastic great photos from Manila


----------



## Kintoy

aerial view


----------



## Parisian Girl

RonnieR said:


> Newest entertainment place in Manila, RESORTS WORLD MANILA.
> 
> *REPUBLIQ*, RESORTS WORLD MANILA


Seems like an interesting place. Well worth checking out no doubt.


----------



## Maxxclip

Manila... Let's Go!



Igsuonnimo said:


> 34th Milo Marathon, Manila elimination
> Taken at the corner of Roxas Boulevard and Quirino Avenue around 6AM.





linnlinn said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The last aerial photo of Manila from the port is really good


----------



## darknyt1

thanks Christos.
by phototherapy/kevinrtorres

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/nivekrtorres/

by Frisno
Fort Santiago
















Manila Cathedral








http://www.flickr.com/photos/frisno/


----------



## darknyt1

Eastwood skyline, Libis, Quezon City (Metro Manila) by Grace Uy








http://www.flickr.com/photos/graceuyphotography/

Wedding at San Agustin Church by cromwelcty









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Escolta by Alfred Ong








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alpreddd/

by rwoan


































http://www.flickr.com/photos/rwoan/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome and thanks for those newest HDR photos, are really good


----------



## diz

crossboneka said:


> *>>> scroll further to the right.*
> 
> i feel sorry to the photographer who took this and deserves the credit -- i didn't get his name, but he's a SSC member too. sorry dude i can't help myself but share this to everyone.


----------



## darknyt1

Manila Bay from Inan29








http://www.flickr.com/photos/inan29/

by IvyPo
















[
























http://www.flickr.com/photos/miarvyn03/


----------



## darknyt1

Ortigas CBD by Richard Messenger








Makati CBD








Across the Rooftop
















































http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardmessenger/


----------



## darknyt1

by Richard Messenger
































http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardmessenger/


----------



## darknyt1

by Migs Martinez








http://www.flickr.com/photos/miguelmartinez/
by Rajeev








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rajeevsredcarpet/
by juice406








http://www.flickr.com/photos/juice406/
by Alias Libby
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/aliaslibby/


----------



## darknyt1

by Charleyyy
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/charlespulido/


----------



## darknyt1

by Mjlsha
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/mjlsha/
posted by Dolina


----------



## darknyt1

by Eugene_Negapatan
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/photoeugenics/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those last 2 ones (cloudy skyline) are really good, great


----------



## darknyt1

by Siopaopei
[








http://siopaopei.multiply.com/


----------



## darknyt1

http://jpgmag.com/people/cyberkamote

By Strangeheart








http://www.istorya.net/forums/photography/14118-digital-photography-2nd-edition-500.html








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nooresclamado/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The last photo is really awesome, gorgeous :cheers:


----------



## Audiomuse

Manila's skyline is fantastic!


----------



## darknyt1

Thanks to all.
posted by LEW

















from photobucket.com


----------



## darknyt1

by Stoicpassion










http://stoicpassion.com/


----------



## darknyt1

posted by danvarro41








http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0S020ptO...photography.org/forum/index.php?topic=12.5480


----------



## sick_n_tired




----------



## sick_n_tired




----------



## keyo168

@sick n tired

WOW! those are GREAT pictures!!!


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

RonnieR said:


> *
> Lusso *
> Greenbelt 5, Makati City, Philippines
> (Beside Myron's Place)
> Telephone: +632 756 LUXE (5893)
> http://www.ourawesomeplanet.com/awesome/2009/06/lussos-foie-gras-burger.html


--------


----------



## darknyt1

Manila bay by cheriemon
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
by gem








http://www.flickr.com/photos/treetop_apple_juice/
by D Pardo
































http://www.flickr.com/photos/eduardodavidpardo/


----------



## darknyt1

Manila Ocean Park


jaygold06 said:


> Acquatica Photos..
> Credits to: Shotnroll.com


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Manila Ocean park looking really very nice


----------



## darknyt1

Thanks Christos-Greece.
Bonifacio High Street, Taguig, Metro Manila by Nielladia
























































Manila harbor
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
Manila enroute to Boracay by White tip
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
by Lester V








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kristofferson/


----------



## darknyt1

Libingin ng mga Bayani and Manila American Memorial with Fort Boniacio skyline by Nielladia








































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

Ortigas and Makati by Erick.ph








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erickph/


----------



## darknyt1

by maybe3u
















http://www.panoramio.com/user/276087?with_photo_id=1329495


----------



## KnightOfTheFlag

joshsam said:


> What a relieve to see that this city has also a nice side... Are you aware that Manila only gets in the western news for:
> 1.Extreme violent robberies and killings
> 2.Terrorists
> 3.Slums
> I never saw this type of Manila before and thought it was a giant slum city. By thinking that, I evaded this tread big time untill today...


Yes Josh your absolutely correct on what you've thought of Manila and I don't blame you, its really because of the international media who only gets news from the Philippines either if its bad or if the Philippines is in big trouble, but even if there's good news here they wont show this photos or film about our progress...they'll only show the slums, potholes in the streets, hungry children, dilapidated houses and buildings and dead bodies...and to rub salt to the open wound even our *OWN MEDIA* doesn't show these....its really sad....so sad  But thanks to this forum, darknyt and other Filipinos who love their country you are able to see the bright and beautiful side of the Philippines, Manila! And please invite more of your friends in the western world to visit this thread and view the incredible pictures of our magnificent city!! And ultimately if you decide to visit us here in the Philippines you will be welcomed with open arms by the Filipino people! :cheer::cheer:


----------



## darknyt1

christos-greece said:


> @darknyt1: For once again, really good photos from Manila





Kerbs said:


> @ darknight nice shot..Cool manila skyline.. can you post this to Asian forum --Southeast Asia - Skylines & Cityscapes - Friendly Sharing.. thanks





henry hill said:


> Its obvious that this city is growing in strength. It's a beautiful, large modern, but growing all the time. It will be great. The magnificent sculptures and 'street furniture'.kay:





joshsam said:


> What a relieve to see that this city has also a nice side... Are you aware that Manila only gets in the western news for:
> 1.Extreme violent robberies and killings
> 2.Terrorists
> 3.Slums
> I never saw this type of Manila before and thought it was a giant slum city. By thinking that, I evaded this tread big time untill today...


Thank you guys. Any country (rich,mid, poor) has its own problems about these mentioned issues. A journalist once said that people would not buy their news if they post on the beautiful side. Sad but it is a reality.


----------



## keyo168

KnightOfTheFlag said:


> Yes Josh your absolutely correct on what you've thought of Manila and I don't blame you, its really because of the international media who only gets news from the Philippines either if its bad or if the Philippines is in big trouble, but even if there's good news here they wont show this photos or film about our progress...they'll only show the slums, potholes in the streets, hungry children, dilapidated houses and buildings and dead bodies...and to rub salt to the open wound even our *OWN MEDIA* doesn't show these....its really sad....so sad  But thanks to this forum, darknyt and other Filipinos who love their country you are able to see the bright and beautiful side of the Philippines, Manila! And please invite more of your friends in the western world to visit this thread and view the incredible pictures of our magnificent city!! And ultimately if you decide to visit us here in the Philippines you will be welcomed with open arms by the Filipino people! :cheer::cheer:


i beg to differ. i believe there are just not enough good worth to report nowadays. if there are, i am sure it will be reported. just like manny pacquaio or the people power 1. the phils were in the limelights then and it was positive. but now, what's there to report to the world? i would like to ask you, what do you think is worth to tell the world about the phils? could you share some?


----------



## Maxxclip

keyo168 said:


> KnightOfTheFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Josh your absolutely correct on what you've thought of Manila and I don't blame you, its really because of the international media who only gets news from the Philippines either if its bad or if the Philippines is in big trouble, but even if there's good news here they wont show this photos or film about our progress...they'll only show the slums, potholes in the streets, hungry children, dilapidated houses and buildings and dead bodies...and to rub salt to the open wound even our *OWN MEDIA* doesn't show these....its really sad....so sad  But thanks to this forum, darknyt and other Filipinos who love their country you are able to see the bright and beautiful side of the Philippines, Manila! And please invite more of your friends in the western world to visit this thread and view the incredible pictures of our magnificent city!! And ultimately if you decide to visit us here in the Philippines you will be welcomed with open arms by the Filipino people! :cheer::cheer:
> 
> 
> 
> i beg to differ. i believe there are just not enough good worth to report nowadays. if there are, i am sure it will be reported. just like manny pacquaio or the people power 1. the phils were in the limelights then and it was positive. but now, what's there to report to the world? *i would like to ask you, what do you think is worth to tell the world about the phils? could you share some?*
Click to expand...


that the Philippines is still part of the world


----------



## Shezan

amazing :nuts:


----------



## KnightOfTheFlag

keyo168 said:


> i beg to differ. i believe there are just not enough good worth to report nowadays. if there are, i am sure it will be reported. just like manny pacquaio or the people power 1. the phils were in the limelights then and it was positive. but now, what's there to report to the world? i would like to ask you, what do you think is worth to tell the world about the phils? could you share some?



Where are you from? are you from the Philippines? If you are then you are blind, naive and a hypocrite on the developments happening around the country. If you are not from Philippines then you have no right to say NOTHING GOOD WORTH REPORTING is happening here. I dont know what's good news for you but i'll give you some examples on news worth reporting.

1) Phillippine BPO industry become the 2nd biggest in the world now slowly catching up at India in just less than a dacade and a fraction of population compared to India, employing roughly 500,000 people and still growing ate least 30% a year

2) Property boom fueled by OFW money even during recession. What do you think some of the buildings shown here are? Property boom in other countries is always promptly reported like those in china or vietnam...you heard anything about the Philippines?

3) Philippine tourism industry is fast growing and is now threatening Thailand and malaysia becuase quite obviously beside our vibrant city we also have some of the best beaches, dive sites and even surfing destination and white water rafting in the world ( another good news). 

4) Its 1 of the few countries who escaped the recent recession ( even other recession since 2000) 

5) During our sucessful election and power transitions are these progress shown? was the economic development mentioned? Did you see any of the pictures here shown in the international media?.

6) The e-jeepney the 1st public transport fueled by electricity which has been highly recognize by the eco-industry and even comended the best alternative transport by the Discovery channel. You ever heard of this?

And many others if you ask some Filipinos here who can give you a some solid testament on the good things happening here


----------



## darknyt1

Newport City
























http://tinypic.com/


----------



## CocoMay

darknyt1 said:


>


must be a huge slum area along those river.


----------



## darknyt1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaysanti/


----------



## darknyt1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaysanti/


----------



## darknyt1

the Venice - Piazza, McKinley Hill, Taguig

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeyp/
























Easwood City








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianfloresimages/


----------



## Spookvlieger

I love it, really!!!


----------



## Spookvlieger

CocoMay said:


> must be a huge slum area along those river.


I'm sure that is just middle class housing... It's just build closely togheter and looks a bit gritty like almost in every asian country it does... Slums from the skies would look more like a blanket of rusted metal...None the less there are still slums... You can see them on GE...


----------



## darknyt1

http://vanniecid24.multiply.com/









http://ispaydiman.multiply.com/


----------



## darknyt1

http://marvzman.multiply.com/









http://dvpanganiban.multiply.com/


----------



## darknyt1

http://dvpanganiban.multiply.com/


----------



## metrosuburban

crossboneka said:


>


i love this!! very huge and dense skyline!! :cheers:


----------



## metrosuburban

joshsam said:


> I'm sure that is just middle class housing... It's just build closely togheter and looks a bit gritty like almost in every asian country it does... Slums from the skies would look more like a blanket of rusted metal...None the less there are still slums... You can see them on GE...


no informal settlers on that part of Pasig River.. Yes, those are houses and factories built since the 60s by it's middle class owners.


----------



## Chainedwolf

What a pleasing surprise! I feel ashamed I did not know Manila was this awesome.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

nice pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing


----------



## darknyt1

Thank you guys.


















http://www.zooomr.com/photos/barakoboy/


----------



## darknyt1

Makati by night RTROMANO
































http://pinoyunderground.com/member.php?u=7740


----------



## darknyt1

Manila Ocean Park by Oakley2681

























http://pinoyunderground.com/member.php?u=86833


----------



## darknyt1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jekert/


----------



## darknyt1

Manila bay and sunset by John T Pilot








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johntewell/


----------



## darknyt1

by architer








































http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlistaire888/


----------



## darknyt1

Escolta, Old Manila








Manila Cathedral








http://www.flickr.com/photos/japsalem/with/4921511505/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gep/


----------



## darknyt1

Manila World Light Expo
























































http://www.flickr.com/photos/d2digital/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/treetop_apple_juice/


----------



## darknyt1

Lirght Railway Transit and Jeepneys








http://www.flickr.com/photos/intervene/


----------



## aster4000

stunning night shots....liking them.


----------



## darknyt1

Thanks aster4000.

The Residences, Greenbelt, Makati
by jerichoenerva








http://digitalphotographer.com.ph/forum/member.php?u=35672

Manila Post Office
by rayandallon








http://digitalphotographer.com.ph/forum/member.php?u=46858


----------



## darknyt1

by fred.salaysay








http://digitalphotographer.com.ph/forum/member.php?u=56211


----------



## juancito

always impressed with the development of Manila.


----------



## Manila-X

Those who are not familiar with The Philippines do not even know that Manila is a *global city* and a major business and financial in South East Asia.

Here are some pictures I took of Makati in street level

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8


----------



## Parisian Girl

I love these street level photos. They're always the best kind to get a real vibe/feel of the city imo. Thanks


----------



## DWest

Me too. One way of knowing a city is its street people.
nice photos BTW.


----------



## darknyt1

thank you guys.
































http://www.flickr.com/photos/cajut/


----------



## darknyt1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/xelor/

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/frannning6/


----------



## darknyt1

http://www.168haus.com/Blogs/home.aspx


----------



## darknyt1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnjp/


----------



## darknyt1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/trafficlikeme/


----------



## darknyt1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jarvijarv

darknyt1 said:


> http://www.168haus.com/Blogs/home.aspx


Gorgeous sunset of Metro Manila skyline.


----------



## Sushi1128




----------



## Tourniquet

I loved the last pics from the street level. To see just skylines photos is so boring.
BTW, Manila is so "WOWWWWWWWWW".


----------



## NTprime

darknyt1 said:


> thank you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cajut/


These are nice pics which incorporate a view of the Pasig River, Manila Bay, and the Makati Skyline in each of them. Were the photos taken from Globe Telecom Plaza, Pioneer corner Madison Streets?



darknyt1 said:


>


This one has nice red hues of the famous Manila sunset. Very nice:cheers:


----------



## darknyt1

Thank you guys.

Araneta Center





















































http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_araneta_center/


----------



## darknyt1

Araneta Center
























































http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_araneta_center/


----------



## darknyt1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

Manila Festival
















































http://www.flickr.com/photos/tekgik/


----------



## darknyt1

Aliwan Fiesta
































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/vp_foz/


----------



## darknyt1

by Zarah Mercado
































http://www.flickr.com/photos/zarathustra-/


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing new photos as well from Manila, darkny


----------



## darknyt1

Thanks Christos-Greece.























































http://shotnroll.com/2010/06/i-heart-makati-photography-contest-2010-ayala-makati-photos/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome  btw nice photos at night you found


----------



## breda076

i got 1 question, why is manila the capital if Quezon city has got more inhabitans?
while it's right next to it


----------



## RonnieR

Tourniquet said:


> I loved the last pics from the street level. To see just skylines photos is so boring.
> BTW, Manila is so "WOWWWWWWWWW".





Parisian Girl said:


> I love these street level photos. They're always the best kind to get a real vibe/feel of the city imo. Thanks


Thank you Tourniquet, Parisian Girl. 



darknyt1 said:


> Araneta Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_araneta_center/


Love these photos. Araneta Center still rocks.


Concert Scenes:

SUPAFEST, MANILA 2010
September 18, 2010, Mall of Asia Concert Grounds









Regular TICKETS:
PhP 9,690.00 - SVIP
PhP 7,106.00 - VIP
PhP 4,522.00 - Gold
PhP 2,003.11 - Silver
PhP 711.11 - General Admission


----------



## darknyt1

Manila sunset by Brian Enriquez

















http://digitalphotographer.com.ph/forum/member.php?u=30353


----------



## darknyt1

Chinese Garden (Luneta Park) by stansantiago


























http://digitalphotographer.com.ph/forum/member.php?u=65054

Intramuros by john paraguya

















http://digitalphotographer.com.ph/forum/member.php?u=20486


----------



## darknyt1

.for.ce.br said:


> Manila is such a great and beautiful city!
> 
> Can you post pictures of old churches built by the Spanish colonizers in Metro Manila? And other old buildings made by the Spanish colonizers?
> 
> As a Brazilian (and so, as a Latin american), I'm interested in this "Latin american" side of Manila. I bet this old Spanish buildings in Manila should be very similar to the old Portuguese buildings wich we can find in the Brazilian cities. It's a common heritage!


Thank you.

Malate Church








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

San Beda Church
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigberto/

San Agustin church








http://www.flickr.com/photos/md_mc/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/juan_paulo/

Binondo Church








http://www.flickr.com/photos/martindemo/

Manila Cathedral








http://www.flickr.com/photos/levilb/

San Sebastian church








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Quiapo church








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

by julianaquino


























http://digitalphotographer.com.ph/forum/member.php?u=45820


----------



## darknyt1

by Jerson Ledesma








http://digitalphotographer.com.ph/forum/member.php?u=52351


----------



## darknyt1

Ortigas CBD








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaccua/









http://www.horneegoatcameraclub.org...hcebr2u1dkc0ol1mlc2r8mcl0&action=profile;u=64

Manila bay and skyline
by sirevag








http://digitalphotographer.com.ph/forum/member.php?u=67728


----------



## Prince_evo

what a great pic darknight.... kudos


----------



## .for.ce.br

Thank you very much darknyt1, for the pictures of those beautiful old churches!

Those churches remind me of the old churches of Salvador, here in Brazil, or the churches of Mexico City or Lima (Peru).

The latin american side of the Philippines enchants me! All those old colonial churches, your Spanish names, some of them are equal to the Portuguese names used in Brazil (Gloria, Pedro, Marcos), and even the color of your skin, make me feel home!

I hope I can visit the Philippines some day!


----------



## Animo

^^ Thank you very much for your interest in our country. I have a friend from Fortaleza and I would love to visit your country.  

Check out my thread in the Spanish forum here. You can see more of the Spanish influence on those photos!


----------



## .for.ce.br

^^ Animo, very good your Spanish thread, it made me wish I can visit the Intramuros in Manila some day.

I always had a great interest about the Philippines, because of the common aspects you have with Latin America:

- the catholic religion

- people's names like Armando, Antonio, Aurelio, Diego, Eduardo, Elvira, Felipe, Francisco, Geraldo, Jaime, Pedro, Rafael, Ramon, Raquel, Raul, Ricardo, Rita, Rodolfo, Rodrigo, Ronaldo, Socorro, Sofia, Teresa, Vicente, and also surnames like Alcantara, Aquino, Castro, Cruz, Evangelista, Gonzaga, Miranda, Santos, Torres (all these names I mentioned are used in Brazil exactly in the same way they are used in the Philippines, there's not a single difference)

- the skin color of the people, that is very close to the skin color of the majority of Brazilians, who are mestizos, and are not white nor blacks.

If I go to Asia some day, I will certainly go to the Philippines, and I think I'll feel home, and that will be strange, being half world away from Latin America, but feeling home!


----------



## engenx4

^^ 49% of brazilian are white , 43% mestizo
___________

beautiful city


----------



## .for.ce.br

^^ But at least 20% of those who self-declares being "white" are in fact mestizos. 

At least 60% of Brazilians have the same skin color of the Filipinos. That's why I love the Philippines!


----------



## metrosuburban

^^^ Geographically, Philippines is Asia but culturally, even the way politicos manage the economy is very Latin American. Politically unstable but manages to keep moderate economic growth over the years.


----------



## Prince_evo

my real name is Gerry and my surname is Bautista...hehe but i am an Asian and I am a Natural Filipino Born Citizen..heheh


----------



## zhock2001

i always wanted to have a spanish-sounding name... however mine is not... but i trace my roots to spanish-filipino ancestors... bice manila photos by the way... thanks a lot for posting all those wonderfull shots...


----------



## .for.ce.br

Prince_evo, here in Brazil we have the Portuguese surname "Batista", wich have the same roots of the Spanish surname "Bautista", probably it's the same family from the Iberian Peninsula.

I know dozens of people here in my city with the surname "Batista"! A lot of "cousins" of yours!


----------



## christos-greece

@darknyt: those last photos you posted are indeed very nice


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2400/1999513313_98006ee24a_o.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2041/2271945826_d20458030e_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3073/2303394605_61ea540f31_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4109/4977796443_62eb2c4cbf_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4141/4884416624_229e1666df_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/62/155375467_5a57e4e16f_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice, amazing photos from Manila you got, find Vrooms


----------



## Vrooms

christos-greece said:


> Once again very nice, amazing photos from Manila you got, find Vrooms


Thanks! Amazing shots from you too.....:cheers:


----------



## Kintoy

Terminal 3 of Manila's Ninoy Aquino International Airport, the main gateway



P8279535_2 by wetboxers, on Flickr




P8279523_2 by wetboxers, on Flickr


----------



## Kintoy

Ayala Avenue


P1312815 by wetboxers, on Flickr



P1312809 by wetboxers, on Flickr


----------



## Kintoy

dp


----------



## darknyt1

Prince_evo said:


> what a great pic darknight.... kudos





.for.ce.br said:


> Thank you very much darknyt1, for the pictures of those beautiful old churches!
> 
> Those churches remind me of the old churches of Salvador, here in Brazil, or the churches of Mexico City or Lima (Peru).
> 
> The latin american side of the Philippines enchants me! All those old colonial churches, your Spanish names, some of them are equal to the Portuguese names used in Brazil (Gloria, Pedro, Marcos), and even the color of your skin, make me feel home!
> 
> I hope I can visit the Philippines some day!





zhock2001 said:


> i always wanted to have a spanish-sounding name... however mine is not... but i trace my roots to spanish-filipino ancestors... bice manila photos by the way... thanks a lot for posting all those wonderfull shots...





christos-greece said:


> @darknyt: those last photos you posted are indeed very nice


Thank you all guys.


----------



## darknyt1

by BoyTondo




































originally posted by DX








http://www.flickr.com/photos/manilahobo/


----------



## darknyt1

Manila Roxas Boulevard mid 80's









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manilahobo/


----------



## darknyt1

year 2000 up by BoyTondo

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/manilahobo/


----------



## darknyt1

by robojudeman


----------



## darknyt1

by to2camba

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/to2camba/


----------



## darknyt1

by to2camba









http://www.flickr.com/photos/to2camba/


----------



## darknyt1




----------



## darknyt1

dp.


----------



## darknyt1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/to2camba/


----------



## darknyt1

Manila Bay by To2camba

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/to2camba/


----------



## darknyt1

by Little big boy


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/iammarlosomido/

by Jun Acculador





















































http://www.flickr.com/photos/acullador/

by Eldon Tenorio


----------



## darknyt1

Protest Broadcast 3 show at The Araneta Coliseum by Eldon Tenorio



































http://www.flickr.com/photos/ebtenorio/

Concert at the Mall by justinesubscribe








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## filcan

Many great set of pics :cheers:


----------



## aster4000

stunning night shots.


----------



## Bauhaus

Hi, I have a question, ¿Spanish is spoken in Manila?, ¿is a language used?

See you


----------



## darknyt1

Bauhaus said:


> Hi, I have a question, ¿Spanish is spoken in Manila?, ¿is a language used?
> 
> See you


Most people speak Filipino (Tagalog) and English and these are considered primary languages. Though much of the Tagalog words are borrowed from mix origin such as Spanish, Malays, etc. Some people from the old generation can talk Spanish especially those perhaps with pure Spanish descent.


----------



## darknyt1

Metro Manila sunset by Ninoybalagtas








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ninoybalagtas/


----------



## darknyt1

by Tristankye

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/tristanskye/

by Raisson Bassig








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

by Ascian97








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

by Rolex823













































Manila American Memorial


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

by Rolex823


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Shezan

there's Venice too !


----------



## darknyt1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jiformales/


----------



## darknyt1

QUOTE=lightning099;61117115]












































[/QUOTE]


----------



## darknyt1

filcan said:


> Many great set of pics :cheers:





aster4000 said:


> stunning night shots.





Shezan said:


> there's Venice too !


Thanks to all.





sherwinm26 said:


> Resorts World Manila, Newport City, Pasay City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Byahero Snapshots


----------



## darknyt1

from Luneta park thread



hakz2007 said:


> *Rizal Park*
> August 27, 2010


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown, centre of Manila is looking really very nice darkny


----------



## sick_n_tired

Ortigas Center
17 September 2010
taken a while ago


----------



## darknyt1

^^ Awesome picture sick n tired!

Thank you so much Christos Greece.


----------



## darknyt1

by Hockberg99

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/hockberg99/


----------



## darknyt1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hockberg99/


----------



## darknyt1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hockberg99/


----------



## darknyt1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hockberg99/


----------



## darknyt1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hockberg99/


----------



## darknyt1

originally posted by DX








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Kerbs

*MAKATI CITY*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## darknyt1

nice find Kerbs, one of the clearest and massive aerial posted in the forum! Thanks, its awesome!


----------



## darknyt1

by dennis_sp








http://www.flickr.com/photos/denis_sp/


----------



## darknyt1

by Joseph Tuvida












































http://www.raymondcruz.com/


----------



## darknyt1

by Sherwin Garbo








http://www.garbo.co.nr/


----------



## darknyt1

by Randy Azul








http://catchinglights.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=8c64a704282f4d49be1c90e3634bce63&action=profile;u=24

by Jerico








jim


----------



## darknyt1

by Tam Urao


























http://catchinglights.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=8c64a704282f4d49be1c90e3634bce63&action=profile;u=38


----------



## darknyt1

by gentle








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ojcruz/


----------



## darknyt1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ojcruz/


----------



## darknyt1

by The Macster

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/themacster/


----------



## darknyt1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/themacster/


----------



## darknyt1

Manila Sports car club by John and Pam Owens












































http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnpamowens/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daddyjoey/

Subaru models by scmemd








http://www.flickr.com/photos/scmeustaquio/

by GianCayetano








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gianvc/


----------



## darknyt1

by thunderdoodz








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

by olr2004








http://www.flickr.com/photos/olefili/

byJerryTolo








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jtolo_photography/

by Doroy








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## aster4000

awesome shots specially those expensive cars.


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

love those cars....
Sales of luxury cars are rising in the Philippines


----------



## christos-greece

Really awesome, very nice new photos darkny... especially those cars ones above


----------



## darknyt1

filcan said:


> Great videos! kay:





Nightsky said:


> Incredible videos! It is clearly visible that Metro Manila has many large skylines.





JoSin said:


> Makati skyline is really amazing!





christos-greece said:


> Indeed, those videos above are indeed great





skyrocketlauncher said:


> OMG! great photo!





christian_1740 said:


> una ciudad increible, gracias a estas fotos sabemos mas de otras ciudades en el mundo y que tan desarrolladas urbanisticamente están, me gustaron





aster4000 said:


> awesome shots specially those expensive cars.





NOVO ECIJANO said:


> love those cars....
> Sales of luxury cars are rising in the Philippines





christos-greece said:


> Really awesome, very nice new photos darkny... especially those cars ones above


Thank you all guys.


----------



## darknyt1

by henrylvreyes












































http://www.flickr.com/photos/henrylvreyes/


----------



## darknyt1

by henrylvreyes



































http://www.flickr.com/photos/henrylvreyes/


----------



## darknyt1

by henrylvreyes



































http://www.flickr.com/photos/henrylvreyes/


----------



## darknyt1

by henrylvreyes













































http://www.flickr.com/photos/henrylvreyes/


----------



## darknyt1

by henrylvreyes









Eastwood City


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/henrylvreyes/


----------



## darknyt1

by henrylvreyes












































http://www.flickr.com/photos/henrylvreyes/


----------



## darknyt1

by henrylvreyes


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/henrylvreyes/


----------



## darknyt1

post.


darknyt1 said:


> by earathou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/earathou/


----------



## darknyt1

post.


darknyt1 said:


> by earathou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/earathou/


by Lockon Target








http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlitody/


----------



## Kerbs

*SM NORTH EDSA.. Largest Philippine mall today*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Credits to photographers


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, great photos from Manila :cheers:


----------



## sick_n_tired

Makati City



ken_7 said:


> Background of Ayala Land Site:


----------



## skyrocketlauncher

^^ that was jaw-dropping!


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

skyrocketlauncher said:


> ^^ that was jaw-dropping!


i agree,so far its one of the best shots


----------



## darknyt1

^^what a skyline density from the above pic. Awesome vantage view!


----------



## darknyt1

by Rob.se7en 


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/rhov/


----------



## darknyt1

by Rob.se7en


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/rhov/


----------



## darknyt1

by Rob.se7en




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/rhov/


----------



## darknyt1

by Rob.se7en

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/rhov/


----------



## darknyt1

19th Tran Sport Show 2010 by Rob.se7en























































http://www.flickr.com/photos/rhov/


----------



## darknyt1

Aliwan Festival 2010 by Rob.se7en













































http://www.flickr.com/photos/rhov/


----------



## darknyt1

Aliwan Festival 2010 by Rob.se7en












































http://www.flickr.com/photos/rhov/


----------



## darknyt1

Makati Grand Parade 2010 by yaoifest




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyukta/


----------



## World 2 World

crossboneka said:


>


^^wow:cheers:,luv these 2 pics.


----------



## darknyt1

by photogees



































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

by al_fonso12



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

by alpogi2dmax








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alpogi2dmax/


----------



## darknyt1

by wynnsy


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/wynnsy/

by Andy*Enero

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/andyenero/


----------



## darknyt1

by the erotomanique









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

by Andy*Enero








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andyenero/


----------



## darknyt1

by Canqs qt








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

by greatauror28
Makati








Ortigas


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/greatauror28/


----------



## darknyt1

2nd Philippine International Hockey Tournament by Mikesten

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikesten/

by jovijovijovi


----------



## darknyt1

by D PArdo








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eduardodavidpardo/


----------



## tonyboy

*to dn1*



darknyt1 said:


> by alpogi2dmax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/alpogi2dmax/


i most definitely love this great shot...thanx for sharing...bro .............................^^ :cheers:









.


----------



## filcan

darknyt1 said:


> 2nd Philippine International Hockey Tournament by Mikesten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikesten/
> 
> by jovijovijovi


^^Nice to see this in the Philippines! :cheers:


----------



## Cypress Towers

besotted said:


> guess niyo kung san to....


it's Old Makati, i could see Burgos Street! nyahaha.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, amazing new photos from Manila


----------



## KnightOfTheFlag

darknyt1 said:


> Manila bay by dem romero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


OMG!! which part of manila bay is this??? I never knew we have this in manila bay where can I find this? its absolutely ENCHANTING! please guys help me out here!


----------



## alheaine

^^
jaw dropping MANILA:cheers::banana:


----------



## darknyt1

World 2 World said:


> ^^wow:cheers:,luv these 2 pics.





tonyboy said:


> i most definitely love this great shot...thanx for sharing...bro .............................^^ :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> .





filcan said:


> ^^Nice to see this in the Philippines! :cheers:





KnightOfTheFlag said:


> OMG!! which part of manila bay is this??? I never knew we have this in manila bay where can I find this? its absolutely ENCHANTING! please guys help me out here!


. 
If I'm not mistaken it's near SM Mall of Asia (Pier 1).



alheaine said:


> ^^
> jaw dropping MANILA:cheers::banana:


Thank you all guys.


----------



## darknyt1

Fort Bonifacio by dave.imahe


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/daveimahe/


----------



## darknyt1

by dave.imahe


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/daveimahe/


----------



## darknyt1

by dave.imahe


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/daveimahe/


----------



## darknyt1

Makati skyline by Jan Shim









http://shimworld.wordpress.com/


----------



## darknyt1

http://www.mbc.com.ph/engine/news/updates/mbc-joins-business-sector-dialogue-with-president-aquino/[/


----------



## darknyt1

from Tahanan ni Tito Bro.com





















































http://sacskids.com/PhotoAlbum/20100607Summer/slides/2010 0702 Makati 166.html

by JP dela Paz


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeanpaul/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome and very nice photos as well, darknyt...


----------



## tonyboy

*great aerial pix.....*



crossboneka said:


>


i love this shot...thanx cbk...:banana:









.


----------



## DWest

those are amazing shots specially the night ones.


----------



## rubiopr27

*PHILIPPINE INTERNATIONAL CONVENTION CENTER,PASAY CITY, PHILIPPINES*


----------



## christos-greece

From those previous photos i like most this one here:


>


Just great :cheers:


----------



## darknyt1

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Awesome and very nice photos as well, darknyt...





DWest said:


> those are amazing shots specially the night ones.





christos-greece said:


> From those previous photos i like most this one here:
> 
> Just great :cheers:


Thank you guys.


----------



## darknyt1

Manila by powsalud




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/powsalud/


----------



## darknyt1

by fly_A1








http://www.flickr.com/photos/peteralhambra/


----------



## darknyt1

by nathanjo








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nathanjo/


----------



## darknyt1

by Paul D Possum








































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

by Akumach




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/akumach/


----------



## darknyt1

by Travelernoel25

























http://www.flickr.com/photos/traveller25/


----------



## darknyt1

by Raisson Bassig







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

by TJ Villagracia

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/tjvillagracia/


----------



## darknyt1

Fort Bonifacio by Alfonso Juan








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aj_dillera/


----------



## darknyt1

[email protected] Eastwood by charicetv


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/charicetv/


----------



## darknyt1

by Crimson_Zenith
Wildlife Park


















Karate kids in Quezon Shrine








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

aster4000 said:


> cool photos.
> amazing night shots.





tonyboy said:


> these amazing night and day photos above...............^^i like..
> 
> maraming salamat dn1..:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





KnightOfTheFlag said:


> Best ever shot ever! EVER! EVER! *EVER!* Thanks a lot for these "enchanting" shots darknyt1! I "feels" like its some sort of a dreamland or fantasy land! *INCREDIBLE!!*


Thank you guys.


----------



## darknyt1

Fort Bonifacio Aerial by gotoman









http://www.flickr.com/photos/genato/


----------



## darknyt1

by carlPH



































http://www.flickr.com/photos/carloangeles/


----------



## darknyt1

by TanNerieHazel


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/tanneriehazel/


----------



## darknyt1

by M.E.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/elainerossbaylon/


----------



## darknyt1

by M.E.

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/elainerossbaylon/


----------



## darknyt1

by M.E.



































http://www.flickr.com/photos/elainerossbaylon/


----------



## darknyt1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/elainerossbaylon/


----------



## darknyt1

sick_n_tired said:


> 15 November 2010
> 14:30
> Makati-Mandaluyong Panorama


credit to sick_n_tired.


----------



## darknyt1

by Nathaneil Jason








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nathan_eil/


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice photos guys 
Amazing photo...:


>


----------



## Kerbs

Christmas in the Philippines 2010 




sick_n_tired said:


> *Ayala Triangle, Makati*
> 2010
> photos by: upto6only.com


----------



## RonnieR

http://jayelxx.blogspot.com/2010/09/resorts-world-manila-first-integrated.html
*
RESORTS WORLD MANILA*


----------



## RonnieR

http://jayelxx.blogspot.com/2010/09/resorts-world-manila-first-integrated.html


----------



## RonnieR

*Resorts World Manila*
Guys, Resorts World Manila rocks....


----------



## RonnieR

Other shows:

*KAOS
With THE MANILA SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA*

Newport Performing Arts Theatre
Located in Resorts World Manila - Newport Boulevard, Newport City Cybertourism Zone
Pasay City, Metro Manila, Philippines 

Starting December 1, 2010
All Wednesdays (8PM)
All Thursdays (8PM)
All Fridays (9PM)
All Saturdays (2PM and 8PM)
All Sundays (2PM) 









*PETER PAN at CCP MAIN THEATER*
December 2-5, 7, 10-12, 2010








Peter Pan December 2-5, 10-12, 2010
Orchestra Center PhP618.00 ((Matinee 10am & 3pm) / PhP1,236.00 (Evening 8pm)
Orchestra Side PhP515.00 ((Matinee 10am & 3pm) / PhP1,030.00 (Evening 8pm)
Parterre Box Seat PhP824.00 ((Matinee 10am & 3pm) / PhP2,060.00 (Evening 8pm)
Lower Box PhP618.00 ((Matinee 10am & 3pm) / PhP1,545.00 (Evening 8pm)
Upper Box PhP515.00 ((Matinee 10am & 3pm) / PhP1,236.00 (Evening 8pm)
Balcony 1 PhP309.00 ((Matinee 10am & 3pm) / PhP618.00 (Evening 8pm)
Balcony 2 PhP206.00 ((Matinee 10am & 3pm) / PhP412.00 (Evening 8pm)

Choreography by Edna Vida
Music by: Mark Charlap and Jule Styne

Since its 1983 premiere, BP’s Peter Pan has been a must-see Christmas tradition. Revisit the immortal story by James Barrie, as told through dance, of the boy who would not grow up.
See Peter Pan flying with the Darling children; Wendy, John, and Michael as they meet Captain Hook, Smee, Tinkerbell, Tiger Lily, the Lost Boys and the other denizens of Never Never Land.

*
GREAT AMERICAN CIRCUS*
From December 21 to January 4, 2011
at the SMX Convention Center 










Show Performances:

December 25, January 1, 2
12:00 NN
3:00 PM
6:00 PM
8:30 PM

December 26 & 30
1:00 PM
4:00 PM
7:00 PM

December 21, 22, 23, 28, 29,
January 3, 4
4:00 PM
7:00 PM

December 24
1:00 PM
4:00 PM Ticket Prices:
RINGSIDE PhP 1,750
SVIP PhP 1,350.00
GOLD PhP 750.00
SILVER PhP 350.00

Buy Tickets Now!
or visit an outlet.

Discounts:
Buy 4 tickets and get 1 ticket FREE

*Chinese acrobats at the Big Dome*
December 25, 2010 to January 2, 2011
(The Philippine Star) Updated November 13, 2010 12:00 AM 









Splendide! will be in Manila starting Dec. 25

MANILA, Philippines - Splendide!, the Chinese National Acrobatic Circus, will be in Manila for a series of *18 shows at the Araneta Coliseum from Dec. 25 to Jan. 2, 2011. *The show is expected to become one of this year’s most spectacular family entertainment acts.

The Chinese National Acrobatic Circus, China’s oldest, has come a long way since the days when Chinese acrobatics was all stunts and no art. Today, its act is billed as “the artistic conception acrobatics.” The two-hour action-packed show includes 13 acts guaranteed to keep the audience on the edge of their seats. It will highlight performers climbing and jumping between tall poles to the beat of drums, plates spinning three at a time atop slender sticks, somersaulting on a wire and various balancing maneuvers. The show will also feature the Amazing Peacock Pyramid where performers ride on a bicycle in an inverted triangle formation, holding huge colorful fans to look like a colorful peacock on a bicycle.

Over 100 award-winning acrobats, jugglers, aerialists and contortionists will be in this thrilling event as seen in the Beijing Olympics. The group will bring with it the award-winning acts fused with mesmerizing sounds and lights. The thrilling finale bagged the Golden Clown Award in International Circus Festival in Monte Carlo. Splendide was designated by China’s Ministry of Culture as the National Acrobatic Troupe. 

Araneta Center, known as the country’s premier lifestyle and entertainment hub offering a one-stop shopping, dining and entertainment experience, presents the amazing show for the whole family. Special packages and discounts are available. For details, call Ticketnet at 911-5555 or visit www.ticketnet.com.ph.

To get the latest updates on the Araneta Center, visit www.aranetacenter.net.


----------



## RonnieR

*Ayala Triangle, Makati*


sick_n_tired said:


> *Ayala Triangle, Makati*
> 2010
> photos by: upto6only.com


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Interesting and also very nice photos from Manila


----------



## darknyt1

Love to watch one of those spectacular shows at Resorts Wold Manila. Awesome Ayala triangle lights!!


----------



## darknyt1

by karlo Reyes


























http://www.digitalphotographer.com.ph/forum/member.php?u=37488

by Dave Jackson








http://www.flickr.com/photos/davejackson/


----------



## darknyt1

re:


michael_ray said:


> *Greenbelt*
> November 26, 2010


by jet.jpg








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jetjpg/


----------



## darknyt1

re:


walrus357 said:


> Photo by Viren Tellis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Magiga


----------



## darknyt1

re:


sick_n_tired said:


> ^^ haha pwede. @Igsuonnimo access please :lol:
> 
> Northeast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwest





sick_n_tired said:


> Crossing, Mandaluyong


----------



## darknyt1

by jet.jpg








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jetjpg/


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS

May dad studies in the philipines. He loves it there.

Its beautiful.


----------



## aster4000

awesome shots.


----------



## skyscraperokra

very nice, very modern


----------



## alheaine

^^
She really is..:banana:
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice photos including Christmas ones


----------



## Prince_evo

I really miss my home, the Philippines, my beloved country.... thanks for sharing this images.... MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those malls under the christmas lights are really good


----------



## darknyt1

amras said:


> wow, this pic is awesome! thanks for sharing





alheaine said:


> manila wow..cool pics..





alheaine said:


> ^^
> so nice..:banana:
> 
> love it..:cheers:





ExcellentALWAYS said:


> May dad studies in the philipines. He loves it there.
> 
> Its beautiful.





aster4000 said:


> awesome shots.





skyscraperokra said:


> very nice, very modern





alheaine said:


> ^^
> She really is..:banana:
> :cheers:





christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice photos including Christmas ones





Prince_evo said:


> I really miss my home, the Philippines, my beloved country.... thanks for sharing this images.... MERRY CHRISTMAS.





christos-greece said:


> ^^ Those malls under the christmas lights are really good


Thank you all guys.


----------



## darknyt1

by Richard To Beljot





















































Manila Bay








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

by elcidlao22

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/elcidlao/

by lukeemonster








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

Manila by Squareh00r


































































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/chipsillesa/


----------



## darknyt1

re:


sick_n_tired said:


> *Mandaluyong City Hall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by: Oliver Ignacio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by: Billy Lagazo


----------



## darknyt1

by Asiacamera



































http://www.flickr.com/photos/asiacamera/


----------



## earlat

^^ Christmas is in the Air.. Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## darknyt1

by Itan Photography








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


by dennisasalas








http://www.flickr.com/photos/deadbolsiidol/


----------



## darknyt1

Makati aerial 4+ years ago








credit to photographers
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

Makati CBD by adamkyut








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## metrosuburban

darknyt1 said:


> by jnskyliner34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/


i absolutely love this Manila shot!!!


----------



## eddeux

alheaine said:


> ^^
> this made me cry..idk why..hehehe..:lol:


It's a beautiful video, that's why. :yes:


----------



## Kerbs

Additional world musicians that will having a live Concert in *MANILA PHILIPPINES* 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

enjoy


----------



## darknyt1

Makati by landscapist
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/landscapist/


----------



## darknyt1

Metro Manila by D Pardo
























http://www.flickr.com/photos/eduardodavidpardo/


----------



## crossboneka

*manila's spectacular light and sound shows*










very nice at frame 2:17


----------



## Kintoy

Resorts World Manila


----------



## christos-greece

Really great and very nice new photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## darknyt1

èđđeůx;70351683 said:


> It's a beautiful video, that's why. :yes:





kingsway said:


> cool photos and videos.





christos-greece said:


> Really great and very nice new photos; well done :cheers:


Thank you guys.


----------



## darknyt1

Re:


IsaganiZenze said:


> taken by cyberdude2010 on 1/16/11 daw
> hosted on flickr


----------



## darknyt1

by Ash Reginaldevasco









http://s747.photobucket.com/home/ashreginaldevasco


----------



## darknyt1

Manila bay by Ashreginaldevasco









http://s747.photobucket.com/home/ashreginaldevasco

by bassikutti








http://photobucket.com/home/bassikutti/index


----------



## darknyt1

Rockwell Center by myrockwellphotos
































http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrockwellphotos/


----------



## darknyt1

by myrockwellphotos

















































http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrockwellphotos/


----------



## darknyt1

Makati by penmanila








http://www.flickr.com/photos/penmanila/


----------



## filcan

^^WackWack should hold international golf tournaments. World class imo.


----------



## jaygold06

^^ i think that photo of the golf course is the manila polo country club.


----------



## filcan

^^Ok, i'll take your word for it.


----------



## skylark

cool!


----------



## shyaman




----------



## crossboneka

shyaman said:


>


@shyaman these are really good shots! forgive me if i quoted the whole thing


----------



## skylark

nice shots.


----------



## shyaman

crossboneka said:


> @shyaman these are really good shots! forgive me if i quoted the whole thing





skylark said:


> nice shots.


Thanks for appreciating.


----------



## darknyt1

^^ Great street and top views. Thanks again Shyaman.


----------



## darknyt1

Cloud 9, Antipolo Rizal, Metro Manila (2/6/2011)
by Don_photography

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/don_photography/

Metro Manila by Mckennas in Chicago


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

re:


diz said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/






darknyt1 said:


> by Rene Salta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gallery.photographyreview.com/showphoto.php?photo=167974





darknyt1 said:


> by einoxxpogi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/einnox/


----------



## darknyt1

re:


darknyt1 said:


> by fbgcxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/carrera911/


----------



## darknyt1

by YangMinLI


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

by Marvvvn








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

by rgbnyxebetsys








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## shyaman

EASTWOOD CITY

Eastwood City is an archetypal live-work-play enclave in Quezon City, Metro Manila. It consistently enjoys an upsurge in residential, office and commercial development.

Eastwood city features an eclectic mix of restaurants, shops, services and entertainment. It offers al fresco dining with a grand selection of international cuisines, shopping until midnight, state-of-the-art cinemas and high quality live entertainment.


----------



## shyaman




----------



## shyaman

Local version of Hollywood's Walk of Fame


----------



## shyaman




----------



## alheaine

^^
:applause:


----------



## shyaman




----------



## shyaman

Eastwood Mall


----------



## christos-greece

Very good and very nice photos once again shyaman


----------



## diz

taken by huskerlester


----------



## Kerbs

*Somewhere in MAKATI* 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*QUEZON CITY*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eddeux

^^ what is that tower?


----------



## darknyt1

Persi said:


> _MANILA_ is outstanding!kay:





èđđeůx;73459693 said:


> I'm slowly dying seeing more and more manila. The thought of being thousands of miles away, it's torture.





Geocarlos said:


> Manila has a die for skyline......!!!!


Thank you guys.


----------



## darknyt1

by camtutana









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

Fort Bonifacio by thesinjin





















































http://www.flickr.com/photos/itsmichaelsinjin/


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome new photos of Manila, like this one here:


>


:cheers:


----------



## joseprito

darknyt1 said:


> by camtutana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


 Dahil sa ganda ng mga pinapakita na mga pix domoble na ang views ng thread na ito. Dapat ganyan at nakakatulong talaga sa imahe ng bansa.Taliwas sa sinasabi ng iba na ang maynila ay puro iskwater lang at napakaruming siudad at purong lumang bldg dahil iyon ang mga pipakita ng mga karatig nating bansa kung hindi mga beach lang at coconut ay iyong mga lumang litrato ng Pinas at nakakasirang imahe.At siempre iyong mga hindi pa nakarating ng Pinas eh nagdadalawang isip na dahil puro dagat lang daw ang mapupuntaan dito at beach. Hahaha ilang bansa na rin napagtrabahuan ko eh halos ganoon talaga ang imahe ng Pinas dahil iyon ang pinapakita sa TV program nila.At kapag may mga balita na hindi maganda sa Pinas eh lathala agad sa frontpage.Ginagawa nila iyon sa di halatang paraan upang di pumunta dito ang mga turista at dahil din sa kumpetisyon sa turista.Maganda itong ginagawa natin na ito na pinapakita natin na di ganoon ang Pinas lalo na sa mga ignoranteng tagalabas. pumunta ka sa mga destination sites tungkol sa mga bansang pedeng magholiday, makikita mo mga pix ng Pinas eh puro luma at walang quality ang iba na parang sinadya dahil iyon ang pino-project nilang imahe ng Pinas.Kaya dapat magtulungan ang mga Pinoy sa pagangat ng bansa natin at hindi para siraan.Amen po.


----------



## darknyt1

christos-greece said:


> Awesome new photos of Manila, like this one here:
> 
> :cheers:





joseprito said:


> Dahil sa ganda ng mga pinapakita na mga pix domoble na ang view ng thread na ito. Dapat ganyan at nakakatulong talaga sa imahe ng bansa.Taliwas sa sinasabi ng iba na ang maynila ay puro iskwater lang at napakaruming siudad at purong lumang bldg dahil iyon ang mga pipakita ng mga karatig nating bansa kung hindi mga beach lang at coconut ay iyong mga lumang litrato ng Pinas at nakakasirang imahe.At siempre iyong mga hindi pa nakarating ng Pinas eh nagdadalawang isip na dahil puro dagat lang daw ang mapupuntaan dito at beach. Hahaha ilang bansa na rin napagtrabahuan ko eh halos ganoon talaga ang imahe ng Pinas dahil iyon ang pinapakita sa TV program nila.At kapag may mga balita na hindi maganda sa Pinas eh lathala agad sa frontpage.Ginagawa nila iyon sa di halatang paraan upang di pumunta dito ang mga turista at dahil din sa kumpetisyon sa turista.Maganda itong ginagawa natin na ito na pinapakita natin na di ganoon ang Pinas lalo na sa mga ignoranteng tagalabas. pumunta ka sa mga destination sites tungkol sa mga bansang pedeng magholiday, makikita mo mga pix ng Pinas eh puro luma at walang quality ang iba na parang sinadya dahil iyon ang pino-project nilang imahe ng Pinas.Kaya dapat magtulungan ang mga Pinoy sa pagangat ng bansa natin at hindi para siraan.Amen po.


Thank you guys. Truly, Manila (Philippines) has its beauty and worthy in recognition. Thanks for believing, Joseprito.


----------



## darknyt1

by manilaxperience


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/manilaxperience/


----------



## darknyt1

by Ross Hilton








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

by Sandy Palomo









http://sandypalomo.multiply.com/


----------



## mhek

Manila from Carlos Celdran's FB photos... 


















Photos taken by Rene Salta


----------



## kingsway

cool shots.


----------



## Atelier Facundo

*I AGREE!!!
THAT MANILA IS SUPER WOW!!!!!*

                           
                           
                           
                           
                          ​


----------



## darknyt1

by Mackoy "Abad"

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/rovickdale/


----------



## darknyt1

by IRRI Images


----------



## darknyt1

Greenbelt nightscape by bongbajo




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/bongbajo/


----------



## reyvil888

awesome Greenbelt photos !


----------



## darknyt1

by Mitz Abache








http://mmabache.lens.ph/


----------



## darknyt1

Fort Bonifacio, Metro Manila by YangMinLi









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Manila bay by zelltahx2000








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tahx_viewfinder/

by mic_angelo








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mic_angelo/


----------



## darknyt1

by hapjoe3600












































http://www.flickr.com/photos/hapjoe1/


----------



## Kerbs

MAKATI SKYLINE taken last March 19, 2011 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eddeux

^^:banana::banana:


----------



## the glimpser

*Manila City*
*(University of Santo Tomas campus at foreground)*



crossboneka said:


> *The Old Manila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _photo by paul quiambao_
> 
> this part of manila was once the heart of commerce in the philippines before
> it was bombed and leveled to the ground during the 2nd world war. after the
> war much of the financial businesses here began to relocate to the
> then-newly-established financial hub of Makati.
> 
> But with all these numerous projects going on now in this old city, it
> is as if it wants to challenge Makati again and other nearby CBDs like Ortigas
> in Pasig and Fort Bonifacio in Taguig and take back what she once had.


----------



## the glimpser

*Metro Manila, as viewed from the South *

_Metro Manila is an urban agglomeration of 16 cities and one municipality; also known as the Philippines' National Capital Region. It is bounded on the West by Manila Bay, and Laguna de Bay on the South East, as seen in the picture below._



crossboneka said:


> from this angle you can see the whole of metro manila.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *photo by Mark M.*


----------



## darknyt1

by condophils.com








http://www.condophils.com/


----------



## darknyt1

Manila bay by M.H. Leon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mhleon/


----------



## darknyt1

re:


hakz2007 said:


> *Manila Bay
> *by Rochie Canuto


----------



## darknyt1

re:


RonnieR said:


> *THE MANILA BAY SEASPORTS FESTIVAL 2011*
> March 12 to 13, 2011
> *
> Dragon Boat Men 300M, Women 300 M, Formula Open Race, Standard Race*
> source of photos:
> Vince Locsin:
> http://www.digitalphotographer.com.ph/forum/showthread.php?t=39088


----------



## crossboneka

*Makati, Philippines*

















_by edwin martinez_


----------



## darknyt1

by JM V Gonzales


----------



## Parisian Girl

Love those boat race shots! Very nice!


----------



## darknyt1

by landscapist


----------



## darknyt1

by Pronche


----------



## darknyt1

by Pronche






























Fort Bonifacio (Metro Manila) by YangMinLi


----------



## darknyt1

byMiggy T


----------



## Yellow Fever

the sunset photo is unreal!


----------



## SO143

Yellow Fever said:


> the sunset photo is unreal!


:lol:


----------



## watcher09

Yellow Fever said:


> the sunset photo is unreal!


Come to Manila and watch the Manila Bay Sunset every afternoon!


----------



## KnightOfTheFlag

Yellow Fever said:


> the sunset photo is unreal!


It gets better when you sit at the Rizal Park, Roxas Blvr's Baywalk or even the Manila ocean center (all facing manila bay)...And time it when the sun is setting between the peaks of the mountain...ITS SIMPLY BREATHTAKING!!...well if you have some cash you can just take one of the hotels facing manila bay and get the best sit in the house!


----------



## reyvil888




----------



## anak_mm

mix pix









http://www.flickr.com/photos/roslynyoungrosalia/5594938229/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/roslynyoungrosalia/5595504498/in/set-72157624218473180/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vlad_navasca/5585402407/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vlad_navasca/5585402557/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rezondetoru/5362256345/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/isadyes/5591922501/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5579422090/in/set-72157622442500634/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edvanwest/5578677968/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edvanwest/5578672748/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1345720523/in/photostream/









http://www.redbubble.com/people/gashwen/art/46773-guadalupe









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edvanwest/5578675418/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edvanwest/5578083153/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/celes/5614261848/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nina_ic/5600465038/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericbarao/5353831841/in/set-72157626241728564









http://www.flickr.com/photos/meggywegz/5574135386/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ginomempin/5560551361/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/soapness/5599409285/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericbarao/5357895359/in/set-72157626241728564/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/pitgreenwood/5571284094/in/photostream/ :banana:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fraginal/5498041560/








...........................................................balut:righton: ^^









http://www.redbubble.com/people/spectrumcry/art/6446753-metro-cityscape-sunset









http://www.redbubble.com/people/wayneholman/art/5920566-in-the-city










http://www.flickr.com/photos/cappuccinoko/5399061269/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericbarao/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericbarao/5357801211/in/set-72157626241728564/









http://www.redbubble.com/people/stephenhorton/art/6893716-manila-colour-separation









http://www.redbubble.com/people/stephenhorton/art/6893784-manila-by-night









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edvanwest/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericbarao/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmtubera/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmtubera/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/enols/5557895980/in/photostream/


----------



## Kerbs

*Fort Bonifacio, Taguig*

Fort Bonifacio View by Jaydee Pan (Stopped for a while), on Flickr

*ORTIGAS CENTER*









by Christian Bederico









by Christian Bederico

*EASTWOOD CITY, LIBIS*









by Chick Bones

*McKinley Hill*

photos by Christine Flores


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

Great set of photos of the ever progressive Metro Manila! :banana:
I especially like those evening aerial shots of the Venice Piazza at McKinley Hill in Fort Bonifacio, MM. :cheers:


----------



## anak_mm

Kerbs said:


> *Fort Bonifacio, Taguig*
> 
> Fort Bonifacio View by Jaydee Pan (Stopped for a while), on Flickr


:cheers: we need more lights like that in BGC.. & gram looks so tall here


----------



## tsadahaGyud

metro manila is super WWWOOOWWW...luv the pyramid!!!


----------



## reyvil888

Amazing photos !


----------



## anak_mm

spider man, multi-purpose rebars:banana:







[/url] Painter's balancing act by hansntareen, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Rush hour by jomargon, on Flickr[/IMG]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5601515588/


IMG_0002 by tamy.dejesus, on Flickr


makati skyline (HDR) by tamy.dejesus, on Flickr








[/url] Makati by ReverendMungo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Rockwell by aldrinbee, on Flickr[/IMG]


Ruin Garden of Agustinian Friar Blanco - Philippines by chito san, on Flickr


makati night skyline by bag-iw08, on Flickr

San Juan








http://www.flickr.com/photos/markusanthony/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5607966313/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5582010149/

Ortigas Skyline

Dawn over Ortigas Center [vertical] by a thousand words*, on Flickr


Dawn over Ortigas Center [horizontal] by a thousand words*, on Flickr

Mandaluyong

Untitled by angrylittleboy, on Flickr


national museum by Tanyography, on Flickr

Rajah Lapu-Lapu, ruler of Mactan, Cebu

old lore by Tanyography, on Flickr

Rajah Sulaiman, ruler of Manila

Liwasang Rajah Sulayman by Rolex823, on Flickr

Sulaiman fountain

Rajah Sulayman Fountain by Jen3nidad, on Flickr



Manila Bay Sunset by revenui, on Flickr


Enjoying under the sun ? by meetmonica, on Flickr

Enjoying the sun more

4 10 2011_MNL_ NW edge of MNL Bay Strip, kids ii by aineichen, on Flickr



good morning! by micxs032, on Flickr

Looks Like Fringe by Brian Sahagun, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markusanthony/


4 9 2011_MNL_MFP night iii by aineichen, on Flickr


floatation by hansntareen, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5597577586/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5597975963/


4 9 2011_MNL_Natl Museum, 2nd bldg by aineichen, on Flickr


Crown by hansntareen, on Flickr


View from the wall by cb_agulto, on Flickr


Intramuros View by canomike, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ding-inkblots/5149935007/


Fort Santiago on Fire [HDR] by jacq_kellie, on Flickr


The Palace by jemartiff, on Flickr


Manila, Philippines by oezguer, on Flickr


UST - dusk by jemartiff, on Flickr


Walking Tour of Historic Intramuros with Carlos Celdran by Dan and Alissa, on Flickr


Manila, Philippines by oezguer, on Flickr


Pompuous Structures by Patricia Dayrit, on Flickr


4 9 2011_MNL_Rizal Park_water vi by aineichen, on Flickr


Makati by rglpereja, on Flickr


MOA(Mall Of Asia) by rglpereja, on Flickr


Flare by xav photography, on Flickr


Playmate in Flight - Aya Montez by akosikenet, on Flickr


241 - Ariana Barouk by Julles Roberto by Julles Roberto, on Flickr


345 - Ariana Barouk by Julles Roberto by Julles Roberto, on Flickr


Mary-An Cummings by D.a.n.i.e.l..C.r.u.z., on Flickr


zhenya for athan humol & athanism 1 by athan humol, on Flickr


Aiko Baniqued by D.a.n.i.e.l..C.r.u.z., on Flickr


Aiko Baniqued by D.a.n.i.e.l..C.r.u.z., on Flickr


Jet by muymra, on Flickr


The World is on my mind....... by Sirbikesaton, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4623510635/


more-makati-buildings by vinzer_x, on Flickr


Megamall Front 01 by madhaw, on Flickr


Makati 00 by madhaw, on Flickr


MOA Facade 0 by madhaw, on Flickr


Sunset by Gleam!, on Flickr


Kiss me quick by Mariá Concepcíon, on Flickr


sunset blues 3 by bongbongdang, on Flickr


Shangri-La EDSA Plaza Mall - March 19, 2011 by JR Rodriguez IV, on Flickr


Rush Hour by ian_520, on Flickr


WAITING FOR GREEN by dvpanganiban, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joy_sale/5233905080/


Edsa Shrine by lufin_13, on Flickr


greenbelt 5 by myp777, on Flickr


the link makati ave by myp777, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4138173294/


Hyatt Hotel by international diabetes federation, on Flickr


Yuchengco Museum by international diabetes federation, on Flickr


Manila 2011 by pl74ew, on Flickr


parked MRT by azoomer, on Flickr


EDSA-MRT by Rey Nocum, on Flickr


In the mourning... by Carl Casequin, on Flickr


IMG_0383a by miggy t, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux

^^:cheers::banana::banana:


----------



## christos-greece

Makati Skyline by toto_ong, on Flickr


----------



## FrancisXavier

best set of Manila pics ever.. :cheers:


----------



## joseprito

tsadahaGyud said:


> metro manila is super WWWOOOWWW...luv the pyramid!!!


what pyramid?


----------



## tsadahaGyud

^^pyramid in ortigas...


----------



## karlvan

anak_mm said:


> spider man, multi-purpose rebars:banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] Painter's balancing act by hansntareen, on Flickr[/IMG]


wow! this is kind of risky for the worker lacking in safety devices
like helmet, working boots and a roof tied to his body.

photos are amazing though.


----------



## anak_mm

christos-greece said:


> Makati Skyline by toto_ong, on Flickr


that's not makati skyline, mislabel on flickrhno:


----------



## christos-greece

Midtown skyline by manilaxperience, on Flickr


Makati skyline view by je245, on Flickr


----------



## Kintoy

anak_mm said:


>


i love this pic :cheers:


----------



## Persi

^^ me2 :cheers1:


----------



## anak_mm




----------



## anak_mm

http://www.nomadicpinoy.com/2011/03/homecoming.html









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48970948










http://www.fotosearch.com/DGT079/cb065419/









http://www.fotosearch.com/DGT079/cb065414/









http://www.fotosearch.com/photos-images/makati.html


RCBC Plaza Hotel by T3N60, on Flickr


Guadalupe Makati by Bus P Black Purple Series, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefan-lenncy/5623119909/


Ortigas in BW by bad13men, on Flickr


McDonalds Eastwood by Randy Formaran, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thehousekeeper/5612648323/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thean1mo/5564304913/


awesome pics by cris


bgco9 by cris_groups, on Flickr


bgcx0x by cris_groups, on Flickr


bgcdsz by cris_groups, on Flickr


bgc8u by cris_groups, on Flickr


3rd ave00 by cris_groups, on Flickr


3rd ave01 by cris_groups, on Flickr


BGC000 by cris_groups, on Flickr


bgc88 by cris_groups, on Flickr


forbestown00 by cris_groups, on Flickr


eastwood3 by cris_groups, on Flickr


Untitled_Panorama2 by cris_groups, on Flickr


pacific plaza by cris_groups, on Flickr


bgc34 by cris_groups, on Flickr


BHS01x by cris_groups, on Flickr


rcbc01 by cris_groups, on Flickr


bgc02 by cris_groups, on Flickr


ayala_paseo by cris_groups, on Flickr


Magallanes01 by cris_groups, on Flickr




bgcxxc by cris_groups, on Flickr


IMG_0085 by fukadavin, on Flickr


IMG_0097 by fukadavin, on Flickr


IMG_0070 by fukadavin, on Flickr




IMG_0036 by fukadavin, on Flickr


IMG_0073 by fukadavin, on Flickr












http://www.flickr.com/photos/ragingdane/5635296336/


----------



## anak_mm

outside Mall of Asia overlooking Manila Bay






Manila Bay Skyline






Manila Skyline(mostly Ortigas & Taguig) as seen from a different province




:banana:


----------



## joseprito

forbestown00 by cris_groups, on Flickr


eastwood3 by cris_groups, on Flickr












Wow! Great updates .Imagine Manila,when everything U/C are finished.I like these shots, Cool Pix!!!


----------



## darknyt1

Rockwell, Makati by bongbajo

"


----------



## mhek

why quote all the pictures when they are on the same page?


----------



## darknyt1

Metro Manila skyline by dvpanganiban


----------



## joseprito

[/QUOTE]
Ang galing! Tnx Wow!!!


----------



## Kerbs

*VIEW FROM ORTIGAS*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## arquitekto

wow.


----------



## anak_mm

Enjoy 

Manila, HK, Manila again @ 2:59
13389609

19572944

Makati
10434526

makati area ..couple years old, but still nice
1492532

lol
22819044

16987042

Oritgas from far
11399179

11681850

Indonesian MV, Manila
17699883

Taguig
3873634

streets of mm
22289496


----------



## anak_mm

dp


----------



## anak_mm

Manila (by Direction)

East: Taguig Area








http://www.flickr.com/photos/polecats/5652274798/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/polecats/5652310328/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5315286461/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/laquacherra/5648551711/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/laquacherra/5648549621/

------------------

South: Alabang area

Alabang Skyline at Dusk by cmiguel, on Flickr


good morning! by micxs032, on Flickr


View from NOL Tower by elyouch, on Flickr

------------

West: Bay Area









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5476663609/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skatevanskim/5599962630/

Manila Bay Nightscape (panorama) by Dan Raymond Pacheco, on Flickr


Manila Harbour Square Roxas Blvd Philippines by eduardo milano, on Flickr


The last rays by Alan_Glasgow, on Flickr

----------

North-East: Eastwood








http://www.flickr.com/photos/soapness/5594973198/


Eastwood City by pongpagong, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sherwin_magayanes/5427555683/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5572663680/

-----------------

North: Ortigas 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/laquacherra/5643176230/


Ortigas skyline by katherinenell, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/caotique/5649340574/

12980855965 by spblanq1010, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pongpagong/5533718069/

Mandaluyong

Untitled by angrylittleboy, on Flickr

San Juan

Ortigas skyline by James Sarmiento, on Flickr

------------------

Central: Makati CBD

Manila from the top by cherryl_si, on Flickr


Manila city lights by cherryl_si, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/duskoalmosa/5660167667/
:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## aster4000

great photos specially the night shots.


----------



## KnightOfTheFlag

*Really REALLY incredible, stunning and magnificent photos anak_mm!! thank you very much as you have shown the a different face of Manila not just slums, dilapidated road and street children...you have shown the progress and development our city gained the past few years...THANKS AGAIN AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ANAK_MM!! MABUHAY KA!!*:banana::banana:


----------



## anak_mm

^^salamat! we're getting there..


----------



## miss the phils

pinakamaganda sa video....yung night scene with fast forward traffic


----------



## Kerbs

today Banner *ORTIGAS MANILA SKYLINE* 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## miss the phils

darknyt1 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/exzequiel/


this is probably the best angle of the columns I have seen


----------



## up_mc

*Roxas Boulevard*
*City of Manila, Philippines*


----------



## miss the phils

have you seen the movie, Huk (1956)? they have nice pristine skyline pics of manila


----------



## miss the phils

JustHorace said:


>


I really like this design by ayala na may central park surrounded by skyscraper


----------



## miss the phils

[dx] said:


> Salcedo Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Jim Ayson


I like this shot.....plus mukhang photogenic yung mga condos surrounding these pocket parks.....we need more of these


----------



## brazilteen

Gosh this city has many things like São Paulo


----------



## filcan

^^like what?


----------



## anak_mm

^^ some residentials looks similar & the equatorial setting


----------



## miss the phils

how I wish they did the same in bonifacio....having a central mini park.....surrounded by iconic condo.....right now, they seem to be just crowding the edge of manila golf club


----------



## normand

miss the phils said:


> how I wish they did the same in bonifacio....having a central mini park.....surrounded by iconic condo.....right now, they seem to be just crowding the edge of manila golf club


:lol: you haven't been to BGC....


----------



## anak_mm

well if anything.. BGC is still cornered by large areas of 'greens' 

the golf club
& MAC


y by Nealy-J, on Flickr


l by neoxz®, on Flickr


----------



## miss the phils

normand said:


> :lol: you haven't been to BGC....


before i left the phils, market market pa lang meron


----------



## mhek

^ when was that? come and visit again the Global City.


----------



## skylark

great photos.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

very nice


----------



## carl_vilches21

anak_mm said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ragingdane/5635296336/


Breathtaking shot! Amazing. :cheers:


----------



## up_mc

*Ortigas Center*
*Metro Manila*


----------



## GreatHeights

beautiful city with massive skyline! One of the best!


----------



## garzland

One of the best in the world!!!


----------



## Kerbs

*Manila bay Skyline*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Makati skyline*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Manila-X

anak_mm said:


> ^^ some residentials looks similar & the equatorial setting


To some extent true though Sao Paulo lies in a higher altitude.


----------



## Manila-X

BTW, please use *English* in the world sections instead of Tagalog or Taglish. Not everyone who browse in this thread is Filipino.


----------



## Manila-X

Kerbs said:


> *Makati skyline*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Just by looking at this, it shows Gramercy's height compared to other Makati buildings. It is indeed a supertall.


----------



## sick_n_tired

from local thread..



anak_mm said:


> USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) and ships from the Carl Vinson Carrier Strike Group anchor in Manila Bay. by Official U.S. Navy Imagery, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by #PACOM, on Flickr


----------



## darknyt1

by neilbc28


----------



## darknyt1

Makati by Brrando Brraganza


----------



## darknyt1

by Carina Altomonte


----------



## darknyt1

Ortigas Center by nononp


----------



## darknyt1

*Makati/Ortigas nightscape *by bjhernandez


















pic orig. in panorama, orig. posted by anak mm


----------



## Satoori

that manila bay pic, looks just like Hong Kong. Interesting to see how fast Manila is growing.


----------



## kingsway

great shots.


----------



## Kintoy

the metropolis as seen from Ninoy Aquino International Airport Terminal 2


----------



## darknyt1

Makati skyline by [URL="http://www.nachohernandez.net/]Nacho Hernandez[/URL]


----------



## up_mc




----------



## darknyt1

by manilaxperience


----------



## darknyt1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/phleitzshaneramonfrancispcanoiii/


----------



## darknyt1

by kenmanlangit


----------



## reyvil888

by YangMinLi


----------



## Kerbs

*METRO MANILA*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*PART of MAKATI SKYLINE*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## darknyt1

*Makati* by ryan.salvanera











*by* theaimlessramblings


----------



## stolpioni

Manila is pretty cool.
It looks like Los Angeles but smaller, poorer/dirtier, no beaches and more skyscrapers.


----------



## darknyt1

by kingceltic2001


----------



## darknyt1

photos by PH Man from Makati thread
Taken from Tivoli Garden


----------



## darknyt1

re:


andrewford05 said:


> Heights at Ortigas Center and Makati, in Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos by Raisson Bassig


----------



## darknyt1

Fort Bonifacio, Taguig, Metro Manila by YangMinLi


----------



## GreatHeights

Awesome skyline!


----------



## otsootso

I hate to admit it but some of the things this guy, jbkayaker12 brought up are somewhat true. Many cities in Metro Manila are dirty compared to cities like Tokyo, London, Paris. It is sad fact that most city/local governments do not give clean streets and sidewalks the attention they really need.

City and local governments should capitalize on the fact there is an abundant supply of cheap labor to keep streets and sidewalks nice and clean. This also helps reduce unemployment. Thousands would be willing to work to clean and maintain city streets and sidewalks – add to that, national and local slogans and advertisements about keeping the streets and sidewalks clean. This is not very hard to achieve.

Clean streets and sidewalks (rivers too) have all these tremendous benefits: 

• It is the most cost-effective way to improve a city's image - because streets and sidewalks are visible to everybody
• It reflects on the images of the mayor,city officials and its citizens
• To the tourists, it reflects on the image of entire Filipino race
• The oldest or poorest neighborhoods with clean streets and sidewalks have better appeal than rich neighborhoods with dirty streets (Makati/Ayala would look terrible if its streets and sidewalks were dirty)
• It relays a sense of peace of mind for everybody and helps reduce crime
• It significantly helps to promote tourism
• It helps improved national pride, identity and discipline
• It is a first step to disease epidemic prevention
• It feels better to live in clean surroundings

Filipinos are generally clean people - they like to keep clean homes. It would help if they took and extended that attitude outside their homes to their immediate surroundings, towards the streets and sidewalks. If everyone did that, Manila could turn into the true world class city it was meant to be.


----------



## darknyt1

Ortigas Center, Metro Manila by stcknthmmnt


----------



## Animo

San Sebastian Church is located in Quiapo, one of Manila's older districts. Surrounding it are rows of old houses. The Church of San Sebastian is made of a steel frame and panels and is known for its distinct characteristic - that of being the only neo-gothic steel church in the Philippines and in Asia.

The steel parts were manufactured in the Societe Anonyme's foundry in Binche, Belgium and were shipped to Manila. On June 12, 1888, the first shipment of steel parts were brought to the Philippines. For two years, the church was assembled with local artists and craftsmen joining the Belgian firm in applying the final finishing touches on this new church of steel. The stained glass windows were imported from the Henri Oidtmann Company, a German stained glass firm.

On June 24, 1890, the Church of San Sebastian was raised into the status of a minor basilica. The following year, on August 15, 1891, the all-steel church of San Sebastian was inaugurated and blessed. The interior of the church display groined vaults. Styled along neo-Gothic lines, the steel parts of columns, walls and ceiling were painted to resemble marble and jasper by Filipino artist Lorenzo Rocha and his students. True to the Gothic revival spirit of the church are its confessionals, pulpit and altars as designed by Filipino artist Lorenzo Guerrero. He with fellow artist Eulogio Garcia carved the statues of holy men and women. Trompe l'oeil paintings was used to decorate the interiors of the church.

The Church of San Sebastian is a reflection of the late 19th century innovations in architecture, art and construction.



















by nate0924


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

^ so ironic, its like chunks of europe in eastern asia


----------



## Parisian Girl

Amazing shot at #3165! Pretty intense colours there! :cheers2:


----------



## Bricken Ridge

^^you can call it fiery.


----------



## OtAkAw

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> ^ so ironic, its like chunks of europe in eastern asia


Well, the Philippines is a former colony of Spain. And not only is the Spanish influence visible through tangible things like architecture, it is most apparent in the culture and way of life of the Filipinos.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

OtAkAw said:


> Well, the Philippines is a former colony of Spain. And not only is the Spanish influence visible through tangible things like architecture, it is most apparent in the culture and way of life of the Filipinos.


lol yes i know its amazing though


----------



## reyvil888

darknyt1 said:


> Manila by Joseph Lehboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manila Port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walled City "Intramuros" (World Heritage Site)with old downtown Manila


Nice photos of Manila's old district.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ great pictures!


----------



## Parisian Girl

Bricken Ridge said:


> ^^you can call it fiery.


Yes, that would be a very good way to describe this photo alright. 

The city looks like an inferno.


----------



## anak_mm

31 recent photos mostly from the last 31 days 

recent total lunar eclipse

IMG_3493a by RomyrMariano, on Flickr



De La Salle Centennial by findingtrixie, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lorensgibb/5842428491/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/julesy0529/5793655644/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xandyborj/5792212758/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shedding_light/5815801667/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/julesy0529/5793108583/


IMG_3040a by RomyrMariano, on Flickr


IMG_3080a by RomyrMariano, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/virginmojito/5803104421/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/virginmojito/5803102417/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/virginmojito/5803103219/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gerardlinsangan/5800313488/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/j_borromeo82/5843565711/


Outside Corner by monojussi, on Flickr


IMG_0429_2 by DEVILWOACAUZ, on Flickr


IMG_0428 by DEVILWOACAUZ, on Flickr


IMG_0504 by DEVILWOACAUZ, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thean1mo/5798714848/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thean1mo/5777140410/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thean1mo/5772563082/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/virginmojito/5803101497/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/virginmojito/5803655604/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/thean1mo/5798709992/

Protection by monojussi, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jackpopoy/5844670510/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ruthfrancisco/5841082829/


IMG_0604 by DEVILWOACAUZ, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodjbman71/


IMG_0608 by DEVILWOACAUZ, on Flickr


IMG_0445 by DEVILWOACAUZ, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

the old city seem really interesting


----------



## japanese001

Let's hold the Olympics in the Philippines.


----------



## medviation

japanese001 said:


> Let's hold the Olympics in the Philippines.


I hope so too.


----------



## el palmesano

but no in 2020!! jaja


----------



## eddeux

japanese001 said:


> Let's hold the Olympics in the Philippines.





medviation said:


> I hope so too.


a +2 to that, even though it's a random comment.:lol:


----------



## anak_mm

^^ lol we'll hold summer beach olympics first


----------



## darknyt1

Makati skyline by Philip Mark Cordova


----------



## darknyt1

[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]Manila Harbour Square[/URL] by [URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]Tim Valeriano[/URL]


----------



## Nelju

I am very surprised with Manila. I never thought the city had a spectacular urban development. I would like to visit it. By the way, philippine community is one of the biggest in Canada.


----------



## chris_tian

wow BGC blew me away! I will visit this place any time soon! Been here for 3 years ago and the development screaming for urbanity!


----------



## Kerbs

http://s1187.photobucket.com/albums/z388/crossboneka/?action=view&current=manilaaerial.jpg


----------



## filcan

The land of no overhead wires...love BGC! :cheers:


----------



## japanese001

Kerbs said:


> http://s1187.photobucket.com/albums/z388/crossboneka/?action=view&current=manilaaerial.jpg


Great city.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, amazing new photos from Manila :cheers:


----------



## juancito

Beautiful Manila.


----------



## metrosuburban

filcan said:


> The land of no overhead wires...love BGC! :cheers:


and no passenger jeeps are allowed (except i think the Gate 3 route)


----------



## kresna

Landscape photos are very beautiful & cool :banana:


----------



## crossboneka

*Eastwood City -*
is a 17 hectares commercial and residential development located in the Libis area of Quezon City in the Philippines developed by Megaworld Corporation.

by filipino bum










Buildings in Eastwood City Quezon City by JR Rodriguez IV 2, on Flickr


Eastwood City Buildings 1 by JR Rodriguez IV, on Flickr

photos by novellsteel


































EastWood City Libis QC Philippines by Ed Van-West, on Flickr

EastWood City Libis QC Philippines by Ed Van-West, on Flickr

EastWood City Libis QC Philippines by Ed Van-West, on Flickr

PAO_7357 by paolonavarrete, on Flickr

Eastwood City Mall by HarryCool, on Flickr

Eastwood Mall by 施約翰korevo(J.Sy), on Flickr

Eastwood City New Mall 5 by JR Rodriguez IV, on Flickr









Aerial shot of the crowd who came to see Charice @ Eastwood by charicetv, on Flickr


----------



## skylinefan

Beautiful photos of Makati and Eastwood city! :banana:


----------



## anak_mm

Manila
_
all photo credits to Bernardo Agulo @ http://www.panoramio.com_


----------



## anak_mm

Manila
_
all photo credits to Bernardo Agulo @ http://www.panoramio.com_


----------



## DWest

wow, amazing shots.
most of them can be used for print ads or photos for features.


----------



## lumpia

japanese001 said:


> Great city.


賛成です！:cheers:


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

Thanks guys for these awesome photos. I have fond memories of my recent visit to those places in Metro Manila - Global City, Eastwood City (Libis), and Makati. I've been a frequent visitor to Metro Manila in the past 2 decades and thoroughly enjoy the rapid development of this vibrant metropolis on each trip!
I hope to visit other dynamic cities on my next visit like Cebu, Zamboanga, Bacolod or Davao. Mabuhay ng Pilipinas!! :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

great shots of the various CBD's.
I still have to see world-class CBD's of other places outside of the Metro.


----------



## diz

great pics! these recent ones are pretty high quality.


----------



## Kerbs

*MANILA*

















By Lawrence Dadula @ Photobucket.com









By ALVIN L. BANLAYGAS @ Facebook.com


trip by coolbliss, on Flickr









By Jhovienel Capicio @ facebook.com


DSC_4185 by jojobart, on Flickr









by Marvin Uy @ facebook.com


DSC_0661 by csi28, on Flickr









by glennVILLAGRACIA @ tumblr.com


City Builder by aragorn777, on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool

cool pics! beside panorama,skyline photos,you should also post more about street life,people life in Manila too...=)


----------



## alheaine

well, green manila that is..with the makati skyline..old photo but still nice.. kay:


----------



## Apex101

*Ayala avenue, Makati, Metro Manila*


82/365 by chew.esmero, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

*Rockwell Center with Gramercy Residences, Makati*


Rockwell Centre by Justin Javellana, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Eastwood by Kingceltic2001, on Flickr









Ayala Avenue, Makati by Kingceltic2001, on Flickr


----------



## eli.eli

From the Philippine Thread..



OtAkAw said:


> *The Different Faces of Makati*
> by Benson Kua on flickr
> 
> 
> Different Faces of Makati - Sunny by Benson Kua, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Different Faces of Makati - Downpour 2/3 by Benson Kua, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Different Faces of Makati - Downpour 3/3 by Benson Kua, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Different Faces of Makati - Smoggy by Benson Kua, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Different Faces of Makati - Sunset by Benson Kua, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Different Faces of Makati - Cloudy by Benson Kua, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Different Faces of Makati - Night by Benson Kua, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Different Faces of Makati - Raining by Benson Kua, on Flickr


^^^^


----------



## brockupo

anak_mm said:


> *Fort Bonifacio BGC Taguig Manila, Philippines*


*Manila Videos by Jaz
Bonifacio Global City - Taguig City, Philippines Video*
[dailymotion]xmhv13_hd-bonifacio-global-city-taguig-city-philippines_travel[/dailymotion]
*Newport City, Pasay Manila, Philippines Video*




*Makati Street Scenes,Ayala Avenue,Manila Philippines Video*




*Manila Street Scenes Roxas Boulevard Philippines Video*













http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/3103/fortbonifaciobgcphilipp.jpg


----------



## Apex101

Makati skyline by UK Trade & Investment


----------



## tita01




----------



## tita01

Beautiful Makati


----------



## tita01

Manila Old


----------



## Apex101

View from GA 2 (Mandaluyong Philippines) by Annaxas, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

*Eastwood City, Metro Manila *


G'mornin.  by Cibo Marco, on Flickr


----------



## tita01

original post by anak mm


----------



## snagyan

yes,you know this,have you seen?very beautiful


----------



## koreanboy

sana may makakuha ng video ng MM na 360 degree....^^ very beautiful?most beautiful!:cheers:


----------



## tita01




----------



## tita01

Lyrics:
Skies are crying
I am watching
Catching teardrops in my hands
Only silence, as it's ending
Like we never had a chance
Do you have to make me feel like there's nothing left of me?

You can take everything I have
You can break everything I am
Like I'm made of glass
Like I'm of paper

Go on and try to tear me down
I'll be rising from the ground
Like a skyscraper
Like a skyscraper

As the smoke clears
I awaken and untangle you from me
Would it make feel better
To watch me while I bleed
All my windows, still are broken
But I'm standing on my feet

You can take everything I have
You can break everything I am
Like I'm made of glass
Like I'm of paper

Go on and try to tear me down
I'll be rising from the ground
Like a skyscraper
Like a skyscraper

Go run, run, run
I'm gonna stay right here
Watch you disappear

Go run run run
Yeah its a long way down
But I'm closer to clouds up here

You can take everything I have
You can break everything I am
Like I'm made of glass
Like I'm of paper

Go on and try to tear me down
I'll be rising from the ground
Like a skyscraper
Like a skyscraper
Like a skyscraper
Like a skyscraper
Like a skyscraper


----------



## tita01




----------



## tita01

Apex 101 original post


----------



## tita01

Bradwey original post


----------



## tita01

original post by anak mm


----------



## tita01

original post by anak mm


----------



## ugoki09




----------



## ugoki09




----------



## ugoki09




----------



## ugoki09




----------



## ugoki09




----------



## ugoki09




----------



## ugoki09




----------



## ugoki09




----------



## ugoki09




----------



## ugoki09




----------



## ugoki09




----------



## ugoki09




----------



## christos-greece

Manila by stcknthmmnt, on Flickr


Above the Hustle and Bustle by stcknthmmnt, on Flickr


Manila at Night by stcknthmmnt, on Flickr


----------



## ugoki09




----------



## ugoki09




----------



## ugoki09




----------



## ugoki09




----------



## ugoki09




----------



## ugoki09




----------



## ugoki09




----------



## ugoki09




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Also great photos, especially the last one


----------



## ugoki09




----------



## ugoki09




----------



## ugoki09




----------



## tita01

wow nice beautiful simply the best cities in the world


----------



## tita01




----------



## tita01

*Manila*

Manila


----------



## tita01

Cranes of Manila


----------



## Manila-X

While my wife had her facial somewhere in Makati CBD, I decide to stroll around Salcedo Village and took some night shots.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manilaxperience

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8


----------



## tita01

beautiful


----------



## tita01




----------



## tita01

original post by others


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Amazing!


----------



## Apex101

Manila_Makati by Easa, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Fort Bonifacio by galang mansanas, on Flickr


----------



## KnightOfTheFlag

tita01 said:


> original post by others



Pls PLs where is this place tell me pls! :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## crossboneka

*MAKATI*


makati7 by crossboneka, on Flickr

makati6 by crossboneka, on Flickr

makati5 by crossboneka, on Flickr

makati14 by crossboneka, on Flickr

makati11 by crossboneka, on Flickr


----------



## tita01

looks like an american cities


----------



## tita01

BGY.SILANGAN SAN MATEO ,RIZAL


----------



## tita01

ORTIGAS


----------



## tita01




----------



## sumer urmiyeli

By NSdiaz


----------



## mordorrrr

http://imagetwist.com/7bkx7ra5uz7z/DSC_0410a.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/498t8xaitbov/2963073096_369b56c0a3.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/taeyfnyphu7j/IMG_9721.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/2997bnq23jrv/IMG_9724.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/nb7pwg1y3k4a/IMG_9744.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/gq34v9pi55yl/moto0444.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/1b739hn0zeed/DSC_0083a.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/5156922h7ai6/DSC_0084a.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/lgis9fp8b5w6/DSC_0086a.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/wzrxyvpxfmn2/DSC_0097a.jpg.html


----------



## tita01

anak mm original post


----------



## tita01

original post by crossboneka


----------



## tita01

original post by crossboneka


----------



## tita01

original post by crossboneka


----------



## tita01

original post by crossboneka


----------



## tita01

original post by crossboneka


----------



## tita01

original post by crossboneka


----------



## tita01

jameskirk O


----------



## tita01

*Manila*

jameskirk O


----------



## tita01




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely, very nice photos tita


----------



## coolfeet77

KnightOfTheFlag said:


> Pls PLs where is this place tell me pls! :cheers::cheers::cheers:


This is such a nice shot.


----------



## normand

KnightOfTheFlag said:


> Pls PLs where is this place tell me pls! :cheers::cheers::cheers:


Cherry Hills


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Beautiful Pics!


----------



## Apex101

Manila by ãƒ€ã‚¤ã‚¢ãƒ³, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Riding the Wind by essquared, on Flickr


----------



## Kerbs

*Makati skyline*

Photo by: Kerbs Balagtas 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tita01

wow


----------



## ugoki09




----------



## ugoki09

c r e d i t t o t h e o w n e r s o f t h e s e p i c t u r e s.


----------



## ugoki09




----------



## ugoki09




----------



## ugoki09




----------



## eddeux

^^nice:cheers:


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Nice!


----------



## Manila-X

Lets start the X-Mas season with some Christmas decors around Makati CBD. Taken last night by me!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manilaxperience



















Inside Ayala Triangle, check out the light effects!


----------



## tita01

nice


----------



## Manila-X

Louis Vuitton, Manila, taken by me


----------



## Apex101

View of Manila from Antipolo by Tim Riley 澳大利亚, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Hello Manila. by ÄƒnggÄ•, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

CCP Xmas 2011 by juan tan kwon, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

manila bay by franciz1, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Scott Kelby’s 2011 Worldwide Photowalk by franciz1, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Golden Mosque by franciz1, on Flickr


SKWP2011sn.Beda (3) by franciz1, on Flickr


manila cathedral by franciz1, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Newport Mall, Resorts World Manila by Darius Pimentel, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

The Venice Piazza Mall by Darius Pimentel, on Flickr


Eastwood Mall, Eastwood City Libis by Darius Pimentel, on Flickr


Eastwood Mall, Eastwood City Libis by Darius Pimentel, on Flickr


----------



## tita01

nice and beautiful


----------



## reyvil888

*Bonifacio Global City*



Batang_genio said:


> The Fort looming over Makati


----------



## Apex101

Metro Manila by luubinh77, on Flickr


----------



## tita01

original post by :up_mc


----------



## Apex101

Makati Central Business district by aboutph.com


----------



## Apex101

Makati Central Business district by aboutph.com


----------



## Apex101

Rockwell Center, Makati by aboutph.com


----------



## Apex101

Ortigas Center, Metro Manila by aboutph.com


----------



## Prince_evo

Amazing Metro Manila...


----------



## Apex101

Makati City by Donie D. Cruz, on Flickr


makati city banner by Donie D. Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

*Makati City*


DSC_3796 by Gert Mewes, on Flickr


DSC_3797 by Gert Mewes, on Flickr


DSC_3744 by Gert Mewes, on Flickr


DSC_3746 by Gert Mewes, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Fort Bonifacio, Taguig, Metro Manila 



DSC_3872 by Gert Mewes, on Flickr


DSC_3862 by Gert Mewes, on Flickr


DSC_3861 by Gert Mewes, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

*Metro Manila*


Manila City Philippines by tinyman ™, on Flickr


----------



## up_mc

*Metropolitan Manila*
*my photo*


----------



## reyvil888

Awesome night shot of Makati .:cheers:



Apex101 said:


> Makati City by Donie D. Cruz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> makati city banner by Donie D. Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## tita01

wow P


----------



## Anthonysdad

Love the pics. Maganda.


----------



## tita01

oo nga


----------



## Apex101

Ortigas by Xtian Bederico, on Flickr


















Ortigas, Metro Manila by erningph, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

streetsweeper by mequon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome photos of Manila


----------



## sick_n_tired

Taguig City, Metro Manila


----------



## sick_n_tired

*Ortigas Business District* (Mandaluyong and Pasig Cities)
Metro Manila


----------



## Apex101

Ayala Triangle by Jovanie Cabrera, on Flickr


What you see, is what you get by Jovanie Cabrera, on Flickr


Pathway to Infinity by Jovanie Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## tita01

nice


----------



## Apex101

Makati by Ang Pala-lagaw, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Makati by propertyviewph.com


----------



## Apex101

Makati from juanprogress.com
photographed by Raymond Cruz


----------



## tita01

nice


----------



## mordorrrr

by John


----------



## Prince_evo

Wow Manila.. Skyscrapercity Banner. Nov. 21, 2011


----------



## filcan

^^Love it.


----------



## jaygold06

3RD PIPC

http://www.pyrophilippines.com/


----------



## DWest

wow! manila is lucky as there are 12 competing countries for the pyro.
here in van, we only had 3 last summer as the city is cutting expenses
for police security.


----------



## jaygold06

During the 1st and 2nd PIPC they only had 9 participants now its 11 excluding the philippines since they are just showing an exhibition every year for the event as the host country. Its getting bigger and better. Am excited to see the show for 2012.:banana::banana::banana:

Looking forward to Italy, Malta, Netherlands and Finland performance since this is their first time to join the event.:cheers:


----------



## coolfeet77

Prince_evo said:


> Wow Manila.. Skyscrapercity Banner. Nov. 21, 2011


I am impressed that Manila's skyline is becoming more vibrant and robust. Keep building those skyscrapers and let's wish for a better Philippines


----------



## Prince_evo

coolfeet77 said:


> I am impressed that Manila's skyline is becoming more vibrant and robust. Keep building those skyscrapers and let's wish for a better Philippines



yeah getting better and better and more awesome!


----------



## nhetz

how much more if the BGC and Makati tall buildings now under construction are already finished? Metro Manila would even look fantastic!


----------



## normand

By Bernard










We can create a new banner using this photo :lol:


----------



## tita01

Originally Posted by poker.face 
SOME underconstruction projects in Makati (with specified locations)


----------



## tita01

Makati

by: Blueleo


----------



## reign

Nice street level photos of Makati. :cheers:



OtAkAw said:


> *Makati*
> 
> 
> Paseo de Roxas corner Ayala Avenue by jkregala, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Makati Shangri-la by jkregala, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Ayala Museum by jkregala, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Paseo de Roxas towers from Ayala Triangle Gardens by jkregala, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Paseo de Roxas towers from Ayala Triangle Gardens by jkregala, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Paseo Center by jkregala, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Paseo de Roxas by jkregala, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Paseo de Roxas sidewalk by jkregala, on Flickr


----------



## tita01

nice


----------



## reign

View from the Bayleaf Hotel Intramuros



MakatiBoy said:


>


----------



## metrosuburban

^^^ i love that new intramuros hotel!!! is that managed by Dusit?


----------



## nuvoassasin

from what i know it is being managed by lyceum.....


----------



## DWest

nice and beautiful.


----------



## pankajs

Really WoW guys.. Awesome


----------



## poker.face

BGC Streetviews



OtAkAw said:


> *Fort Bonifacio*
> 
> 
> Fort Bonifacio streetview by jkregala, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Fort Bonifacio streetview by jkregala, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Looking towards the Street at the Fort by jkregala, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Public Art at the Fort by jkregala, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Fort Bonifacio streetview by jkregala, on Flickr


----------



## tita01

Manila


----------



## Apex101

Ortigas Center by Mardonie Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

*Makati*


buildingsII by NEVINTOT_BANTOT, on Flickr


over looking Makati by NEVINTOT_BANTOT, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

*MAKATI*


Cities that never sleep in HDR by JeneaWhat, on Flickr


Constellations in the Sky HDR by JeneaWhat, on Flickr


----------



## seldomseen

Manila has a wonderful looking skyline.


----------



## poker.face

Photo by TheAvenger


----------



## pomelo888

Any Christmas/holiday pics please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## reign

Nice !



reyvil888 said:


> * 2011 Christmas Lights and Sounds Show *
> Ayala Triangle Park , Makati City





reyvil888 said:


> Beautiful ! looks like a giant christmas lantern at night. :cheers:


----------



## tita01

wow


----------



## christos-greece

Manila 2294 by hinikuru, on Flickr


SKYLINE OF METRO MANILA by PINOY PHOTOGRAPHER, on Flickr


----------



## ilivebacolod

*Bonifacio Global City, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



crossboneka said:


> BGC Update





walrus357 said:


> photos courtesy of *Bong Corpus* from his FB account...


^^
:cheers:


----------



## ilivebacolod

*More the Fort Pictures*



taguig said:


> *High Street South Shadow Play*





fwh_buyer said:


> Taken today...





crossboneka said:


> some progress around BGC. not so recent though





anak_mm said:


> Beautiful Makati #3 by KanoWithCamera, on Flickr


:cheers:


----------



## ilivebacolod

*Makati City, Metro Manila*



Aerolineas said:


> Expensive View from our Dormitory in Makati.





sarimanok said:


> kuha lahat sa Magallanes station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _personal photos_


Repost from Makati City Thread


----------



## ilivebacolod

hugodiekonig said:


> source


Repost from Manila City Thread


----------



## Apex101

Makati by justbry16, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Manila, Makati - HDR by Patrick Mag, on Flickr


Manila, Makati - HDR by Patrick Mag, on Flickr


Manila, Makati - HDR  by Patrick Mag, on Flickr


Manila, Makati - HDR by Patrick Mag, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Lights up, Ortigas Center by percivallestillero, on Flickr









Sunset at Ortigas Center by percivallestillero, on Flickr










Saint Francis Square, JMT and Discovery by percivallestillero, on Flickr


Merry Lomo Christmas, to all! by leah suba, on Flickr



Ortigas Center: The Podium / Megamall Open Parking by sirenspeaks, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Good News, Bad News by Yisra'el (busy), on Flickr


----------



## ilivebacolod

Apex101 said:


> Good News, Bad News by Yisra'el (busy), on Flickr


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## ilivebacolod

Aerolineas said:


> Strolling in this lush green Urban Jungle hidden behind the towering Ayala Ave. is make me reminisce of 48th Street in *New York City. * Legazpi Active Park and Washington Cysip Pocket Park.* Makati City *you gave us the reason to be Proud of you as Always.
> _taken this 1700 hrs 25.01.12_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Picture Perfect,* Island in the Street, nice view, lush greens, and what can you add come to* Makati City.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that this Ave. has a lot of pictures already but I found a nice angle while walking.


I love it!


----------



## Apex101

makati skyline by To2Camba, on Flickr


----------



## tita01

wow beautiful makati skyline


----------



## ilivebacolod

*Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila Philippines*


----------



## ilivebacolod

crossboneka said:


>


repost from Bonifacio Global City Site!


----------



## reign

Nice ! :cheers:


tita01 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Apex101 said:


> Manila, Makati - HDR by Patrick Mag, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Manila, Makati - HDR by Patrick Mag, on Flickr


amazing!!


----------



## ilivebacolod

[email protected] said:


>


Repost from Makati City Thread! :cheers:


----------



## reign

dp


----------



## reign

Originally posted by *anak_mm*


Ortigas Center by Xtian Bederico, on Flickr









_by: ericoebanda_

---









directionsonweb.blogspot.com









directionsonweb.blogspot.com

















































directionsonweb.blogspot.com









hazelbenimages.wordpress.com









hazelbenimages.wordpress.com









hazelbenimages.wordpress.com









breakfastmag.com









breakfastmag.com









hazelbenimages.wordpress.com


----------



## miss the phils

lovely


----------



## Dorothy888

I like much skyline of Manila, mainly the building filinvest alabang. a greeting.


----------



## christos-greece

RP-C3223_2_800 by Heli Huan, on Flickr


Steel Valley by Mav3rickk, on Flickr


Manila, Philippines by solong_mariana, on Flickr


----------



## iluvu

WOW...


----------



## christos-greece

The last photo i posted, what's about those statues?


----------



## tita01

...really nice....


----------



## brockupo

scamingue said:


>



Manila Mandaluyong by RvdBrugge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

GT and Friends by Mardonie Cruz, on Flickr


Rocket Ship by jlvsalazar, on Flickr


Blue Manila Sprawl by Gurobuturotta, on Flickr


----------



## the glimpser

*Rockwell, Makati*



sarimanok said:


> Rockwell, Makati
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by: bongbajo @ youtube
> 
> oh BTW, this thread is 1 y/o now.


----------



## brockupo

*BGC The Mind Museum*


crossboneka said:


>


----------



## poker.face

christos-greece said:


> The last photo i posted, what's about those statues?


thats Evelio Javier and Ninoy Aquino Jr.

Evelio Bellaflor Javier (1942 - 1986) was a Filipino lawyer, civil servant, politician, and an oppositionist during the authoritarian regime of President Ferdinand Marcos. Due to these activities, he was assassinated by the regime on February 11, 1986. (Wikipedia)

Benigno Servillano "Ninoy" Aquino, Jr.(1932 – 1983) was a Philippine Senator, an opposition leader against President Ferdinand Marcos. He was assassinated at the Manila International Airport (later renamed in his honor) upon returning home from exile in the United States. (Wikipedia) 
He is the father of the current Philippine president, Benigno "Noynoy" Aquino III

the statues are commemorating people significant to Manila.

btw. those are nice pictures kay:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks for the info and welcome 


manila by sandstreampop, on Flickr


Manila: 24th floor by antjeverena, on Flickr


Makati, Manila, Philippines. by kineticfoto, on Flickr


----------



## jam5

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Thanks for the info and welcome


How far along are they in cleaning up the Pasig River?


----------



## reign

*Bonifacio Global City*

Originally posted by sharaann








http://www.flickr.com/photos/randz/6908518085/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/claritoneve/6915938531/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/claritoneve/6915939415/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/angrylittleboy/6880862957/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/angrylittleboy/6845843603/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## calaguyo

The gaps were slowly filling between Makati CBD, Ortigas CBD, Rockwell and BGC!

But what seems to be cause of slow progress at Eastwood and Madrigal Business Park in Alabang? Hmmn....


----------



## christos-greece

Manila Skyline by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


Manila Skyline (4) by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


Manila Skyline (2) by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


----------



## tita01

very nice manila


----------



## reign

Roxas Boulevard Skyline by LJDiaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Driving to Makati, downtown Manila by ACCircuit, on Flickr


RP-C3223_2_800 by Heli Huan, on Flickr


Manila, Philippines by solong_mariana, on Flickr


Manila, Philippines by solong_mariana, on Flickr


----------



## reign

*Bonifacio Global City*













































































*Photos courtesy of CPRdude*


----------



## Maharlikans

*BGC, Taguig City and Makati City METRO MANILA Skyline*

*SKYWALK*


----------



## alheaine

^^
nice!!:cheers:


----------



## alheaine

Mutant Messiah said:


>





Mutant Messiah said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## manies_flip

Apex101 said:


> Old Manila in the morning by smalltalker_taffy, on Flickr


maganda naman ang old manila, pero yung kulay ng buildings ay hindi masyado. Sana ipaint nalang ng white


----------



## christos-greece

Metro Manila Skyline by NightWynx, on Flickr


Skyline-Manila by mohubbs, on Flickr


Detail of the skyline by Roberto Verzo, on Flickr


Makati skyline by truflip99, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Fort Bonifacio skyline 

Makati City by R&S Photography by Partygiggles, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

nice 



crossboneka said:


>


----------



## iluvu

Nice


----------



## anakngpasig

...and more 




Mutant Messiah said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

awesome!



Mutant Messiah said:


>


----------



## ProdayuSlona

Very interesting skyline and city. I'm surprised how often this gets overlooked.


----------



## cauct0691

Very nice....................................


----------



## christos-greece

Manila Downtown - Escolta by Lloyd Lim Pilapil, on Flickr


Instagram by Flip-1 SBA, on Flickr


Downtown Makati Manila by globaltrekkers.ca, on Flickr


Downtown Makati Manila by globaltrekkers.ca, on Flickr


RP-C3223_2_800 by Huan D, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

20120909_111738_HDR by touchmove, on Flickr


20120909_111749_HDR by touchmove, on Flickr


----------



## Rossike

Great pics. World class city.


----------



## Kintoy

RCBC Plaza/Yuchengco Museum


----------



## anakngpasig

crossboneka said:


>


nice


----------



## christos-greece

Aerial View of Intramuros by eazy traveler, on Flickr


City of Manila & Pasig River by eazy traveler, on Flickr


Epifanio de los Santos Avenue (EDSA) by eazy traveler, on Flickr


----------



## coolfeet77

If there is no urban blight (read "frigging squatters colonies, better planning, and absence of jeepneys and buses) in Metro Manila, the pictures atop of Bonifacio Global City is what the Philippines would look like had it been a developed country by now. The photos look just like any western city---I thought I was looking at downtown Washington, DC. We can always dream, can't we...


----------



## corredor06

The development of Manila has really impressed me, Go Manila


----------



## psth

AWESOME!


----------



## christos-greece

Manila Makati by night by Calim*, on Flickr


Makati Prologue by Dr. Akira TAKAUE, on Flickr


manila sky by AngelicaManalo, on Flickr


One - two - three towers by Roberto Verzo, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

my window city scene by harrypwt, on Flickr



makati high rise building by harrypwt, on Flickr


Manila in Storm by MarkLongos, on Flickr


----------



## Jefferyi

here are some excellent street shots by our Filipino forummer, crossboneka. they all show how organized and vibrant the street life is in this parts of manila.:cheers:


crossboneka said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

manila by bymyeye, on Flickr


manila by bymyeye, on Flickr


Manila Skyline by arcreyes [-ratamahatta-], on Flickr


Pacific Star Building by poporopop25, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

*one early weekend morning in Manila...*



CPRdude said:


> from http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6190/6086470240_cfcb1dcc6f_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Go Global (thanks for the pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *. . . and The Burgos Circle*


----------



## anakngpasig

...and a rainforest right smack in the city 

*La Mesa Ecopark*
*27 sq km*














































yeah, this is in a megacity


----------



## Jarvijarv

Love it, love it!! I wish for Metro Manila the continued balanced growth of modernity and the natural environment. I just love cities with lots of modern glass, beautifully aesthetic skyscrapers intermixed with lots of shaded trees, manicured landscaping and greenery. I find it so remarkable how a metropolis, whether it's battered by the yearly typhoons or the often negative portrayal of so corrupt city officials, can continue to rise like a phoenix from the ashes and can produce such photogenic, inspiring images of a progressive, energetic society. Keep it positive, Philippines, keep it moving forward!!


----------



## christos-greece

street in makati by harrypwt, on Flickr


night in makati by harrypwt, on Flickr


A Massage in Malate #4 by KanoWithCamera, on Flickr


Bonifacio Global City skyline by mreginalb_md, on Flickr


----------



## manila_boy

....


----------



## manila_boy




----------



## anak_mm

^^nice compilation


Shizuku Sango by Akire Violan 006 by paololzki, on Flickr









http://pinoyphotography.org/congrat...akati-capture-it-as-it-happens-photo-contest/









http://pinoyphotography.org/congrat...akati-capture-it-as-it-happens-photo-contest/









http://pinoyphotography.org/congrat...akati-capture-it-as-it-happens-photo-contest/









http://pinoyphotography.org/congrat...akati-capture-it-as-it-happens-photo-contest/









http://pinoyphotography.org/congrat...akati-capture-it-as-it-happens-photo-contest/









http://pinoyphotography.org/congrat...akati-capture-it-as-it-happens-photo-contest/









http://pinoyphotography.org/congrat...akati-capture-it-as-it-happens-photo-contest/



























http://pinoyphotography.org/congrat...akati-capture-it-as-it-happens-photo-contest/









http://pinoyphotography.org/congrat...akati-capture-it-as-it-happens-photo-contest/









http://pinoyphotography.org/congrat...akati-capture-it-as-it-happens-photo-contest/









http://pinoyphotography.org/congrat...akati-capture-it-as-it-happens-photo-contest/









http://pinoyphotography.org/congrat...akati-capture-it-as-it-happens-photo-contest/









http://pinoyphotography.org/congrat...akati-capture-it-as-it-happens-photo-contest/


----------



## brockupo

manila_boy said:


>


^^^^

Something is missing in that video. There is no Alabang cbd, there is no Mckinley Hill, there is no Eastwood city.
There is no Quezon city.

*Alabang* 





*McKinley Hill*




*Old video of McKinley Hill* 





*Eastwood city*









*Fort Bonifacio*


----------



## MyGeorge

great city!


----------



## Spurdo

Makati cbd by Glenn Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## tkdwarriors2

i luv my city


----------



## alexander2000

great shots, neat city.


----------



## Spurdo

Metro Manila Skyline by Paulo del Puerto, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

great pictures!


----------



## Spurdo

a nice skyline, needs an iconic skyscraper/building for the skyline to be recognized :--DD


----------



## dandy13

Manila Ocean Park, Philippines








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gemini_girl/2381954867/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gemini_girl/2442089935/


----------



## dandy13

Makati, Metro Manila
























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece

Philippines 2012-011 by MusicSnob, on Flickr


DSC_0431vCRP by MusicSnob, on Flickr


From the veranda by M.A.G.2010, on Flickr


Manila Skyline by Ken Meegan, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Manila-5352.jpg by stechico, on Flickr


----------



## brockupo

*Filinvest Corporate City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Southern Manila, Philippines*
























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/6862506927/#photo_6862506927

*Filinvest Corporate City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Southern Manila, Philippines*
























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/6862506927/#photo_6862506927

Filinvest Corporate City by manilaxperience, on Flickr


----------



## domtoren

*Thank you for the comment!*



Jarvijarv said:


> ^^
> The first photo looks like from the 1970's. Areas of Metro Manila still look like some of those photos but they are becoming less prevalent as modern development takes over many of these blighted areas. Metro Manila as of right now (2012) is experiencing an economic boom (construction cranes are everywhere!) where hotels, casinos, shopping (lifestyle centers) malls, huge grocery stores, residential enclaves, condos, offices, various infrastructure projects and even planned new financial centers are rising all over the metropolis. I, personally, have visited Metro Manila several times in the last decade and would say it's far from a 'chaotic Third World city full of slums and misery'. I think the Tropenmuseum needs to update their exhibit and maybe replace Manila with a metropolis from the Indian subcontinent or Africa?


Perhaps it is indeed outdated, I think the exhibit has already a certain age.
One moer question: what happened with the residents of the blighted areas, 
were they rehoused decently or evicted /expropriated manu militari like happens in China? 
Also, I heard Philippines once were Spanish and a geography textbook from Spain still lists the country as being Spanish-speaking but there is more English and a local language in the street signs than Spanish, what language do Philippine people use in daily life?


----------



## Linguine

manila skyline pic by me.


----------



## Motorways

domtoren said:


> Also, I heard Philippines once were Spanish and a geography textbook from Spain still lists the country as being Spanish-speaking but there is more English and a local language in the street signs than Spanish, what language do Philippine people use in daily life?


Allow me to answer your question even though i am not Pilipino but Spaniard. i have been a couple of times in the Philippines and i totally fall in love with the country and its history.

It´s true that until the early 80´s of the XX century text books in Spain used to list the country as part of the Spanish speaking world, but it´s not like that any more.

This said let´s talk about the daily life nowdays. Spanish is not official anymore but the Goverment is doing big efforts to bring it back into the public educational system. This means that there almost no native speakers anymore.

The Instituto Cervantes (Spanish systems of languages schools for foreigners across the world) estimated that there between 1.5 million and 2 million natives spanish speakers in the Philippines, that´s nothing for a population over the 100 million people, but it´s even less when you realize that they are including there all the speakers of Chavacano (Cebiteño or from Zamboanga ), an old spanish criolle derivated language still well spread in Zamboanga (southern Mindanao) and to a lesser extension un Cebite (Close to Manila).

the truth is that the most of the people tell you that they grandpas could speak it, but now no one does but a few of the wealthier families in the country as a sign of their position.

It´s also true that even if no one do speak spanish as a native language and everyone do speak English with a really high standar, a lot of young well educated people is choosing spanish as a foreing language, first because of chances of geeting a better job (Latin market, USA market, offshore Call centers...), second because of their own past and history and to better understand it (their independene heros for instance wrote all their documents and books in Spanish, aswell as their first constitution and National Anthen) and last but no least, because it´s really easy for then. 

A big chunk of their national language (Tagalo, Visayas or any other regional variety) have a strong spanish heritage estimated to be between 30% and 40% of all the vocabulary.

This means that when you are hearing two pilipinos speaking among each other you may understand nothig but yet will get lots of words here and there that where all borrowed straight from spanish. For instance they say the time in spanish, also the months, the days of the week, and many many words as Pasahero (pasajero), guapa, puwede (puede) , silya (Silla) , bintana (ventana) , biyahe (viaje) eroplano (aeroplano) delikadesa (Delicadeza), demokrasya (democracia), kordero (Cordero) Bisikleta (bicicleta), yelo (hielo) , Swerte (suerte) Pamilya (Familia) and many many others!


hope that it´s clearer now:cheers:


----------



## reign

Originally posted by *anak_mm*








_taken by jonathan javier_


----------



## christos-greece

'Twas the 23rd #MNL by stechico, on Flickr


How Awesome Days Can Be #MNL by stechico, on Flickr


The Manila Skyline by DZo|media, on Flickr


The Sun That Banishes The Terrible Storm by Magician13, on Flickr


----------



## wadapakers2012

CarltonHill said:


> [


wow Philippines! love it!:cheers:


----------



## wadapakers2012

leofriends said:


> American Cementery & BGC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/allanbarredo/sets/72157623457770488/


simply wow pic! :cheers:


----------



## eddeux

Cemetery looks a tad bit creepy in that image.


----------



## tkdwarriors2

CarltonHill said:


> Metro Manila as seen on Google Earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bay Area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makati
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BGC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ortigas


^^ metro manila philippines


----------



## Kintoy

christos-greece said:


> From the veranda by M.A.G.2010, on Flickr


where I work haha :cheers:


----------



## Kintoy

Louis Vuitton, Greenbelt 4


----------



## Apex101

Makati City  by mykdelapaz, on Flickr


Ayala Center by mykdelapaz, on Flickr


Makati City by mykdelapaz, on Flickr


Ayala Center by mykdelapaz, on Flickr


Ayala Center by mykdelapaz, on Flickr


Intramuros Manila by mykdelapaz, on Flickr


Ayala Center by mykdelapaz, on Flickr


Ayala Center by mykdelapaz, on Flickr


Makati Sunset Panorama by mykdelapaz, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Full Moon, Makati (March 8, 2012) by JeneaWhat, on Flickr


When Werewolves play by JeneaWhat, on Flickr


Makati by Aloïs Peiffer, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

HDR By: Pipoyjohn by Pipoyjohn, on Flickr


----------



## Wingard64




----------



## brockupo

Kintoy said:


>


gl

NICE:banana:


----------



## manila is booming

reign said:


> Rockwell Center by the Pasig River by bongbajo, on Flickr


 nice to see that the skyline is stretching over the river to Mandaluyong....soon, we will have a fused skyline of manila, makati, mandaluyong, pasig, taguig and quezon cities


----------



## Apex101

Makati, Philippines 



MakatiBoy said:


>


----------



## Apex101

Ortigas Center by regagainsthemachine, on Flickr


----------



## tita01

nice ^^


----------



## christos-greece

Metro Manila 2013 by Manila X-Perience, on Flickr


DSC_0845 by yasminthelightt, on Flickr


2012-12-28, SaraoCraft Friday 188 by saraocraft, on Flickr


----------



## lex_99

The best timelapse of Makati/Greenbelt so far. DOnt forget the turn on the volume. The finale is amazing and hair raising. Makes me proud of my country.


----------



## reign

*Intramuros , Manila*


----------



## reyvil888

Originally posted by *roydex*










Opportunities Come with a View by www.jinggomontenejo.com


----------



## cebu726

domtoren said:


> Today I visited the Tropenmuseum (museum of the Tropics, dedicated to Third World societies) in Amsterdam, they have Manila in the Philippines as an exemple of a chaotic Third World city full of slums and misery with abysmal contrasts between the happy rich few and the huge poor popular masses, here are some images:
> 
> But here on SSC Manila looks like a prosperous USA-style city.
> Is the collection of the Tropenmuseum outdated or *is this thread of SSC extremely selective and does it show only the nice parts of town?*


Actually, the thread has a title "MANILA....WOW!"

I'd like to answer you question above (being highlighted in red). Of course, you need to select areas or places that make people say "WOW". This thread is not about slums or blighted areas of Manila. It only takes a common sense to get your photos posted here.

Yes, Manila is a third world city in a third world economy. But I don't think it is something the people need to dwell on for whatever purposes here. Unless maybe you'd like to write about it on your thesis paper or research works. Until then, do your research and ask around some reliable sources. Good luck!


----------



## christos-greece

Filinvest City by Manila X-Perience, on Flickr


Manila_20121116-5558 by stechico, on Flickr


Manila Sunrise by melbournian1, on Flickr


----------



## reyvil888

Originally posted by *dancewithjazz*


----------



## Apex101

Makati Skyline by bongbajo, on Flickr








[/url]
WHILE MANILA SLEEPS by bongbajo, on Flickr



Startrails Manila by bongbajo, on Flickr


----------



## alexander2000

beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece

ADB Avenue Tower by Xtian Bederico, on Flickr


Sampaloc by night- Harsh lights and ease traffic by mbelleza, on Flickr


Untitled by yasminthelightt, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Makati and Fort Bonifacio skyline 


IMG_1734 by travellingthefaceoftheglobe, on Flickr


IMG_1747 by travellingthefaceoftheglobe, on Flickr


IMG_1780 by travellingthefaceoftheglobe, on Flickr


IMG_1844 by travellingthefaceoftheglobe, on Flickr


IMG_1850 by travellingthefaceoftheglobe, on Flickr


----------



## reyvil888

photo credit to *crossboneka*


----------



## christos-greece

View of Roxas Boulevard skyline, Manila by Victor Villanueva, on Flickr


View of Roxas Boulevard skyline, Manila by Victor Villanueva, on Flickr


View of Roxas Boulevard skyline, Manila by Victor Villanueva, on Flickr


Project creamy by byronhabana, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

crossboneka said:


> BHS last weekend


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

Love these street view scenes! I have had the opportunity to explore Metro Manila recently and must say the metropolis is becoming more and more pedestrian friendly. Fort Bonifacio Global City, Makati/Rockwell, Intramuros, Binondo/Quiapo, Rizal Park/Manila Ocean Park, Roxas Blvd/Baywalk, Alabang/Filinvest, Araneta/Cubao, Trinoma/SM North EDSA, MOA,......literally coupled with all the eateries everywhere, you easily burn it out from all the healthy walking!! :banana2:


----------



## anakngpasig

crossboneka said:


>


----------



## richpol

Art deco inspired buildings in Eastwood[/QUOTE]

this reminds me of the empire state!


----------



## Apex101

Makati CBD Skyline by thedorkvader, on Flickr


Manila sunrise by HeikkiA, on Flickr


----------



## reign

photo credit to *skyscraper2012*


----------



## reign

6th World Rare Disease Day - Philippines by rarediseaseday, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

pyro olympics 2013 (explore) by dolcevitalux, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Salcedo Village Skyline by Chris M Davies, on Flickr


Manila Bay at Twilight - Manila, Philippines by mras101, on Flickr


----------



## reyvil888

Twin Towers, Manila by Erick Llorente, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Makati by Chris M Davies, on Flickr


Makati Storm by OpticShape, on Flickr


----------



## reign

*Mall of Asia Complex*








[/QUOTE]

photo credit to MisterDragon


----------



## Hayaki

*Philippine Cities* 



chanlatorre said:


> Major Philippine Cities :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## reyvil888




----------



## christos-greece

Downtown #manila #chinatown #downtown by Daniel Y. Go, on Flickr


heading toward downtown Manila by GEAUXtiger, on Flickr


downtown modern Manila 3 by GEAUXtiger, on Flickr


Imelda Marcos lives here.. by GEAUXtiger, on Flickr


----------



## reyvil888

Intramuros Manila by Michael Lawenko dela Paz, on Flickr


Intramuros Manila by Michael Lawenko dela Paz, on Flickr


Intramuros - Manila by Anna Laura S., on Flickr


Intramuros Manila by Michael Lawenko dela Paz, on Flickr


----------



## reyvil888

by jakeibanez

photo credits to owner


----------



## reyvil888

Cavitex Manila View by tearthere, on Flickr


----------



## reyvil888

Metro Manila Skyline































































photos credit to crossboneka


----------



## christos-greece

Manila Skyline by Regulus Photography, on Flickr


Manila Bay at Night by Tralphe XY, on Flickr


EDSA-Shaw Flyover by Xtian Bederico, on Flickr


Shaw Boulevard by Xtian Bederico, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

View from Manila Sofitel 2 by HeikkiA, on Flickr


View from Manila Sofitel 3 by HeikkiA, on Flickr


View from Manila Sofitel 4 by HeikkiA, on Flickr


View from Manila Sofitel 1 by HeikkiA, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

skyscraper2012 said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

skyscraper2012 said:


>





skyscraper2012 said:


>


----------



## reyvil888

20130216_020645 by clementi743, on Flickr

 20130216_020629 by clementi743, on Flickr


Manila by clementi743, on Flickr


Manila 1 by clementi743, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

^^ nice pictures!


----------



## reyvil888

*Solaire Resort & Casino*


----------



## reyvil888

http://www.flickr.com/photos/petevlsqz/8593445097/


BGC SKyline by jadd_meyrick, on Flickr


C E N T R O by jadd_meyrick, on Flickr


BGC by jadd_meyrick, on Flickr


----------



## reyvil888

Park and Buildings at Night by MyNameisRAO, on Flickr


Night Street by MyNameisRAO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Twin Oaks - West tower by Xtian Bederico, on Flickr


Ortigas by Xtian Bederico, on Flickr


Twin Oaks - West Tower by Xtian Bederico, on Flickr


BDO Corporate Center by Xtian Bederico, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

Mutant Messiah said:


>


----------



## 808 state

by Jase Tiojangco


----------



## reyvil888

Manila bay from Harbour view by wltrwong, on Flickr


The Manila Sunset Bay by Fhoy2012, on Flickr


----------



## reyvil888

2013-03-11 IMG_1568 by j-n-lyon, on Flickr


2013-03-09 IMG_1565 by j-n-lyon, on Flickr


2013-03-09 IMG_1540 by j-n-lyon, on Flickr


----------



## reyvil888

photo credit to owner


----------



## Apex101

IMG_3401 by Marco Bos, on Flickr


----------



## reyvil888

Urban motorway by chialinCHEN, on Flickr


Metro Manila by chialinCHEN, on Flickr


----------



## hopee1121




----------



## hopee1121




----------



## hopee1121




----------



## hopee1121




----------



## hopee1121




----------



## hopee1121




----------



## hopee1121




----------



## hopee1121




----------



## hopee1121




----------



## hopee1121




----------



## hopee1121




----------



## hopee1121




----------



## reyvil888

The Fort Strip by Pipo De Jesus, on Flickr


----------



## sick_n_tired

*Ortigas CBD*
12 April 2013


















my photos


----------



## reyvil888

IMG_0712 by Brenda Davies, on Flickr


----------



## reyvil888

Hotel window view 3 by b0000rdz, on Flickr


Makati Skyline by Rene Sangco, on Flickr


Rockwell Center, Makati by landscapist, on Flickr


----------



## reyvil888




----------



## skylinefan

Saan yang circle na yan?


----------



## christos-greece

Philippine #4 by IIun, on Flickr


Downtown by Tukay Canuck, on Flickr


Jeepney route by Tukay Canuck, on Flickr


Downtown skyline by Manila X-Perience, on Flickr


----------



## reyvil888

BGC , Taguig.



skylinefan said:


> Saan yang circle na yan?


----------



## reyvil888

Manila Cathedral by Julie VisualNotch, on Flickr


Manila by calexbr, on Flickr


2013-03-08 IMG_1493 by j-n-lyon, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Manila American Cemetery & Memorial by travelswithtwo, on Flickr


Intramuros by Sepistö, on Flickr


Makati skyline by My Fave Homes, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

_DSC2259-V1-2k by cynchgloria, on Flickr


_DSC2254-V1-2K by cynchgloria, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Makati City Hall by Andreo Esguerra, on Flickr


----------



## reyvil888

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericbarao/8689084096/


----------



## christos-greece

Manila Bay Aerial Photo by Mardonie Cruz, on Flickr


Manila Bay Aerial Photo by Mardonie Cruz, on Flickr


IMG_3401 by Marco Bos, on Flickr


----------



## skylinefan

Apex101 said:


> Makati City Hall by Andreo Esguerra, on Flickr


The Makati City Hall is such an eyesore!


----------



## christos-greece

Manila at Night by GJNSolidum, on Flickr


Kites in Rizal Park by Sepistö, on Flickr


004276480035 by James Vergara, on Flickr


_DSC2257-V1-2k by cynchgloria, on Flickr


----------



## reyvil888

Montasco


----------



## Apex101

Ortigas CBD by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


Ortigas CBD by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


Taguig CBD by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


Taguig CBD by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


Taguig CBD by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Meralco Lighthouse View by Timo Aries, on Flickr


From the Lighthouse by Timo Aries, on Flickr


----------



## reyvil888

maireviola


----------



## anakngpasig

hingpit1984 said:


> A patch of green in the metropolis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos by Me.


----------



## anakngpasig

sooo 



-SNPKLSDMBLDR- said:


> *www.facebook.com/smmallofasia*


----------



## reyvil888

View from the Window (HDR) by Daniel Y. Go, on Flickr


Night at Bonifacio Global City by Daniel Y. Go, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

View from the Tower Club - Makati by Asiacamera, on Flickr


Ayala Center Sunset by Michael Lawenko dela Paz, on Flickr


Sunrise Over Ortigas by KanoWithCamera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Star Wars Robot Found in the Manila Skyline by Greg - AdventuresofaGoodMan.com, on Flickr


Manila Makati by night by Calim*, on Flickr


Makati CIty Skyline @ Night by Gian Man-on, on Flickr


IMG_5814 by Gab Pili, on Flickr


----------



## reyvil888

The View by joctia, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

skyscraper2012 said:


> Wanderland Fest at Circuit Makati
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/app.php





officialkevinp said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown by Tukay Canuck, on Flickr


One of the Downtowns of Metro Manila by spektrograf, on Flickr


The Fort @ Manila, Philippines by spektrograf, on Flickr


Greenbelt 5 @ Manila, Philippines by spektrograf, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

[nightfury] said:


> by http://theeverydayweird.tumblr.com


----------



## Hayaki

_*Metro Manila*_



CarltonHill said:


> ^^ photo credits to Chris Davies
> :cheers2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Photo creds to Matt Sarmiento
> 
> :cheers2: :cheers2: :cheers2:


----------



## reyvil888

Makati skyline (767x1421) by redditpictures, on Flickr


----------



## reyvil888

Photo #️⃣1️⃣ (06-03-13) #PhilamLife #BGC #aroundthecitybyidomne #igers #igersmanila #instagramhub #instagramers #snapseed #itsmorefuninthephilippines #bestofthedy #pictureoftheday #litratongpinoy #all_pixs #foodporn #instafood #interior #design #thisispinas by aroundthecitybyidomne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

EDSA-Orense by Xtian Bederico, on Flickr


Binondo, South Harbor Aerial Photo by Mardonie Cruz, on Flickr


View of the Metro Manila skyline from the Two E-Com Mall of Asia Complex by Travel Galleries, on Flickr


----------



## reyvil888

BGC1 by rey4477, on Flickr


BGC2 by rey4477, on Flickr


BGC3 by rey4477, on Flickr


----------



## roydex

*Manila Megalopolis Skyline views at Antipolo Rizal Province*

by chelseamurphyyy
scroll >>>>
















by Emilio Baligod


----------



## roydex

_*Pictures of Eastwood City Libis Q.C. (Metro Manila)*_








by PeteVELASQUEZ Gallery

by Maria Kristina Eduardo








by Rehoboth Imagery


----------



## topplebanner

nice pictures, it just shows that Manila is booming


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline Sunset of Manila -08663 by Emilio Baligod, on Flickr


Skyline Sunset of Manila -08544 by Emilio Baligod, on Flickr


Manila skyline by fotografías.maryrosetan, on Flickr


Manila Yacht Club + Manila Skyline by sevetyer, on Flickr


----------



## roydex

by Ratkung
Mandaluyong, Pasig, Makati City Skyline
















by dodir


----------



## roydex

*Makati City, Metro Manila and Manila Bay at Dusk*


Dr. Richard Espeno said:


>





Dr. Richard Espeno said:


>





Dr. Richard Espeno said:


>


----------



## roydex

*Inside Edsa Shangri-la Hotel, Ortigas (Metro Manila)*
















































by Lim Kyung Sub(임경섭)


----------



## roydex

:cheers::banana:


skyscraper2012 said:


> vyonglatco


----------



## roydex

_*Ermita/Malate, Manila (Roxas Boulevard) *_








by I Am Mike Del Rosario


----------



## coolfeet77

The view of Manila's skyline from Antipolo reminds me of the view of Manhattan's skyline when you are approaching it on I-95 North right around the boundaries of NJ and NY. Nice shot!


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline Sunset of Manila -08663 by Emilio Baligod, on Flickr


Skyline Sunset of Manila -08544 by Emilio Baligod, on Flickr


Manila skyline by fotografías.maryrosetan, on Flickr


Manila Skyline by kameraderie, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

crossboneka said:


> elevated walkway in Makati
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ here's a video i shot while walking from Rufino building heading to Landmark passing through car park buildings
> 
> i added music to the video so you won't get bored. just a heads up -- the video is very shaky


----------



## alheaine

Very nice.:yes:


----------



## mbroc

That was one of my first impressions of Makati, back in 2001... I was amazed. Really cool. Being from Spain and having also lived in the UK... We didn't have large malls back then in Europe (even now, there are only a few ones). But I was also a bit shocked to see how pedestrians had been taken out by cars from their natural medium, which is the ground, up to overpasses. It was as if urban planners in the Philippines had accepted defeat. Of course, the problem is that there is no real urban planning in the Philippines. This is all very nice when you are in Greenbelt or BGC, but not so nice when you are trying to cross a large avenue and need to divert 1km under the tropical heat to find an overpass because the traffic can kill you. Lol!


----------



## anakngpasig

Jose Mari said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Manila Skyline v.2 B&W by JasperGonzales, on Flickr


Manila Bay_skyline_2 by Laurin Würdig, on Flickr


Skyline Sunset of Manila by Emilio Baligod, on Flickr


Manila skyline by vxlequin315, on Flickr


----------



## wadapakers2012

awesome Manila!


----------



## christos-greece

Eye of the City by Jon Robiso, on Flickr


Taft Road by iamesskei, on Flickr


Makati CIty Skyline @ Night by Gian Man-on, on Flickr


----------



## metrosuburban

mbroc said:


> That was one of my first impressions of Makati, back in 2001... I was amazed. Really cool. Being from Spain and having also lived in the UK... We didn't have large malls back then in Europe (even now, there are only a few ones). But I was also a bit shocked to see how pedestrians had been taken out by cars from their natural medium, which is the ground, up to overpasses. It was as if urban planners in the Philippines had accepted defeat. Of course, the problem is that there is no real urban planning in the Philippines. This is all very nice when you are in Greenbelt or BGC, but not so nice when you are trying to cross a large avenue and need to divert 1km under the tropical heat to find an overpass because the traffic can kill you. Lol!


Youre right. Manila the metro has never been pedestrian friendly. So many roads, flyovers and underpass have been built and widened to accommodate more cars but nothing has been done for the pedestrians. And to make things worse, the sidewalks and even portions of the roads have been invaded by hawkers so people have to walk on the road or cross the street however they can just move from point a to b.


----------



## roydex

:cheers:  ... 


Jose Mari said:


> yimg.com





Jose Mari said:


> yimg.com





CarltonHill said:


> ^^ photo creds to Mr. Edwin Martinez





CarltonHill said:


> ^^ photo creds to Edwin Martinez





CarltonHill said:


> photo creds to jun b.



by calix041809


by tradyblix









by tandenison









by Anthony Britten


----------



## anakngpasig

CarltonHill said:


> ^^ photo creds to Bong Bajo





CarltonHill said:


> credits to owners





CarltonHill said:


> photo creds to owners :happy:


:happy:


----------



## anakngpasig

Jose Mari said:


> Jap Salem





ajosh821 said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

:happy:



Mutant Messiah said:


>





Mutant Messiah said:


>


----------



## Maharlikans

*Bonifacio Global City - SM Aura*


----------



## Maharlikans

*SM Aura* - *BGC*


----------



## Maharlikans

*SM Aura* - *BGC*


----------



## reyvil888

Manila Skyline by mrbinondo, on Flickr


Manila City Hall and National Museum by mrbinondo, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

Jose Mari said:


> _Christian Armin Lopez_


----------



## Jeremy AC

_*Introducing Philippines Google Street View *_
*
The Historic Walled City of Intramuros, Manila Photo Sphere*


----------



## christos-greece

Haunted City by John Patrick Allanegui, on Flickr


Manila Skyline by Rawinch, on Flickr


0069 by Patricia Lazaro, on Flickr


Manila Skyline by JarleR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manila 5433 by krustacean, on Flickr


Manila 5425 by krustacean, on Flickr


Manila Cityscape by docjfw, on Flickr


----------



## reyvil888

The Modern Fort by Kesh Mationg, on Flickr


Looking North at Rizal Ave and 26th Street by Kenneth C. Paige, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

Jose Mari said:


> *Danny Briones*





Jose Mari said:


> *mykel7873*


----------



## reyvil888

NAIA Climb Out #3 by KanoWithCamera, on Flickr


NAIA Climb Out #4 by KanoWithCamera, on Flickr


----------



## reyvil888

zekster


----------



## reyvil888

arnaldoarnaiz


----------



## anakngpasig

*Ayuntamiento de Manila (now the Bureau of the Treasury)
fronting Plaza Roma in Intramuros*



Jose Mari said:


> _Dexter Baldon_





Jose Mari said:


> _*Inside Ayuntamiento de Manila*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _powerhouseg5_


----------



## christos-greece

Makati City, July 2012 by |d|e|x|, on Flickr


PW Main 2013 Pix 3 by guarinmd54, on Flickr


the Manila skyline rag in c' minor by mal chatt, on Flickr


Manila Skyline by Rawinch, on Flickr


----------



## sick_n_tired

Ortigas Center


----------



## dc88

do any lgu apply master planning? which city does this? if u look at bgc somewhat the proper way to do it. cities just put everything like a puzzle. no zoning. etc.


----------



## anakngpasig

Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila


Jose Mari said:


> _Anton Diaz_


----------



## anakngpasig

Parañaque, Metro Manila



ajosh821 said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Yesterday's sunset before watching Wicked by Billycoyism, on Flickr


Metro Manila Cityscape by Mashhour Halawani, on Flickr


Manila at Flight by iamesskei, on Flickr


Mandaluyong Skyline by TheMegacitizen, on Flickr


----------



## TedToToe

^^^It is such a shame that the restaurants and live music venues along Baywalk were closed down. It really should be a thriving area at night for visitors and locals alike.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Why the restaurants and live music vanues are closed down?


----------



## TedToToe

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Why the restaurants and live music vanues are closed down?


A decree by the mayor, I believe, to curb prostitution.


----------



## anakngpasig

Fort Bonifacio



Jose Mari said:


> 3/10/'14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _FLEACT, Yokosuka_


----------



## anakngpasig

L_Val said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

quiapo district dusk (explore) par DOLCEVITALUX, sur Flickr


Downtown par shauntheesheep, sur Flickr


Bonifacio Global City (March 26, 2014) par |d|e|x|, sur Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

chestersim said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

Jose Mari said:


> _IskenderKulekci_


----------



## anakngpasig

Jose Mari said:


> *Parks and Playgrounds*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _theurbanroamer_


----------



## christos-greece

Makati Skyline seen from The Link par TheMegacitizen, sur Flickr


Philippines, Intramuros, Fort Santiago, girl with umbrella at Naranja gun platform on Pasig river, Binondo skyline in backdrop par bilwander, sur Flickr


Metro Manila's skyline par Pompe Junior, sur Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

Jose Mari said:


> _lifestyle inquirer_


----------



## Jose Mari

_Bong Bajo_


----------



## christos-greece

Night Photography par Sivakumar Ramamoorthy, sur Flickr


Moon Over Manila par tripleberrytone, sur Flickr


CITY OF LIGHTS par bongbajo, sur Flickr


Hustle and Bustle par bongbajo, sur Flickr


----------



## Kintoy




----------



## christos-greece

Philippines, Intramuros, Fort Santiago, girl with umbrella at Naranja gun platform on Pasig river, Binondo skyline in backdrop par bilwander, sur Flickr


Metro Manila's skyline par Pompe Junior, sur Flickr


Capitol Commons par Xtian Bederico, sur Flickr


Bonifacio Global City (March 13, 2014) par |d|e|x|, sur Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

Jose Mari said:


> _Brian Mark Barqueros_


----------



## Jose Mari

_Onalyn Chavez_


----------



## christos-greece

Manila, Philippines, April 2014 par hectorlo, sur Flickr


Manila Bay par Rene Sangco, sur Flickr


131_D603626-2048x1536 par timofej, sur Flickr


Manila, Philippines, April 2014 par hectorlo, sur Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

:happy:


Jose Mari said:


> _triumphcomponents_





Jose Mari said:


> _Kenneth Paige_


----------



## christos-greece

Makati Skyline seen from The Link par TheMegacitizen, sur Flickr


Metro Manila's skyline par Pompe Junior, sur Flickr


Metro Manila's skyline par Pompe Junior, sur Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

Manila Bay


Jose Mari said:


> _05|08|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sharry Lagdameo_


----------



## christos-greece

Ortigias Center par Xtian Bederico, sur Flickr


vl_03036 par Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, sur Flickr


Rush Hour par wingmarc, sur Flickr


Good Morning Manila par Danburg Murmur, sur Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

Fort Bonifacio


[dx] said:


> 2nd Avenue, Bonifacio Global City by |d|e|x|, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 26th Street corner 3rd Avenue, Bonifacio Global City (March 2013) by |d|e|x|, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 3rd Avenue, Bonifacio Global City (March 2013) by |d|e|x|, on Flickr


----------



## brockupo

*Ortigas CBD Philippines shot from Antipolo*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/kcpaige/14146158552/


----------



## Kintoy




----------



## anakngpasig

Jose Mari said:


> _MissArisu_ :cheers:


----------



## anakngpasig

kay:


Jose Mari said:


> _broadwaymalayan_


----------



## Jose Mari

*View of Makati from Fairways Tower in Fort Bonifacio *










_Robbie Fransisco_ :cheers:


----------



## Jose Mari

*Bonifacio High Street*










_Antoniette Neri Magallanes Fu_ :cheers:


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*










_Joan Umali_ :cheers:


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ayala Avenue, Makati*










_Randall Cipriano_ :cheers:


----------



## Jose Mari

*Rockwell Center, Makati*



















_Bong Bajo_ :cheers:


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

It's been awhile since I've commented on this thread……but I must say the never ending progress of Metro Manila is just breathtaking! The Philippine capital is truly moving forward to becoming one of the most modern, sophisticated, vibrant, internationally recognized metropolises in the world! There's no signs of stopping this economic growth engine fueled by good governance and solid business and socio-economic fundamentals……GO, GO, GO MANILA, GO PHILIPPINES!!
P.S. PHILIPPIPINES, keep investing and putting all effort into INFRASTRUCTURE so we can truly be competitive and reach the top rank of nations, you so rightfully deserve! :nocrook:


----------



## Kintoy




----------



## Gatech12

Awesome pics of Manila. Is truly becoming a great capital indeed!


----------



## christos-greece

View of Manila Golf Club from Bonifacio Global City par Michelle Lyles, sur Flickr


ManilaYacht Club par popovych, sur Flickr


Makati Central Business District par Mardonie Cruz, sur Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Burgos Circle, BGC*













































_Rene Sangco_


----------



## metrosuburban

Jose Mari said:


> *View of Makati from Fairways Tower in Fort Bonifacio *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Robbie Fransisco_ :cheers:


Discovery Primea is the new "star" of this skyline


----------



## Gatech12

One of my favorite cities of south east Asia!


----------



## anakngpasig

Jose Mari said:


> _Grant Obreta_


----------



## christos-greece

Hello, Manila par lykagonzalez, sur Flickr


Downtown Manila par franz capones, sur Flickr


downtown makati manila par Jackie-in-the-BOX, sur Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig




----------



## christos-greece

METRO MANILA SKYLINE par jhai_sunio, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par a.rey, sur Flickr


Gramercy View_040514_7D_0003 par johans318, sur Flickr


Manila skyline, Philippines par MikeValley, sur Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

^^that last photo is very old


----------



## anakngpasig

Ayala Triangle


Jose Mari said:


> _07|03|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Gerry Bautista_


----------



## anakngpasig

Jose Mari said:


> _07|07|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*
> Mardonie Cruz*_


----------



## anakngpasig

Jose Mari said:


> _*Gane Deslate*_


----------



## anakngpasig

skyscraper2012 said:


> Ayala Avenue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © rysiman





Jose Mari said:


> *rockandwood*


----------



## anakngpasig

_Carlo Camerino_


----------



## anakngpasig

_ShoottooThrill_


----------



## thenorth




----------



## christos-greece

EDSA-Ortigas by Tom Udasco, on Flickr

Airport Cityscape by biskayano, on Flickr

Manila Skyline at Night-08663-November 18, 2013 by ecbaligod, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

muchosan said:


> Scale Model


----------



## anakngpasig

Bong Bajo


----------



## anakngpasig

Richard Baylon








Richard Baylon








Richard Baylon








Richard Baylon








Richard Baylon


----------



## anakngpasig

crossboneka said:


> taken last sunday


----------



## christos-greece

Yesterday's sunset before watching Wicked by Billycoyism, on Flickr

Metro Manila Cityscape by Mashhour Halawani, on Flickr

Makati Skyline seen from The Link by TheMegacitizen, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

Biyahe ni Karlo









Johann Fredrik Nery









Nestor Pestelos


----------



## anakngpasig

DOLCEVITALUX









darkmike8









Daniel Go


----------



## anakngpasig

Le Roj









josecarlo1129









Chris Davis


----------



## anakngpasig

Annbisyosa


----------



## anakngpasig

Cello Ferrer









Wendyman









Wendyman


----------



## christos-greece

roxas blvd3b by Le Roj, on Flickr

One Night In Manila (OC) by joetopichak, on Flickr

Manila '14 by faun070, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

Min Yang









Min Yang


----------



## cauct0691

You buityful ..


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati CBD*














































*francis familiar*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ferdz Decena*


----------



## anakngpasig

Jose Mari said:


> *francis familiar*


----------



## christos-greece

POP_Manilabay01 by kramykramy, on Flickr

Pasig City by anykeyh, on Flickr

Manila Cityscapes by Kenneth C. Paige, on Flickr

Skies of Manila by anykeyh, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

^^ Love that 2nd pic (Ortigas CBD).


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|24|2014_










*Michael Olivares*


----------



## nostalgy

the latter view is amazing ^^:cheers:


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_09|01|2014_





































*Win Del*


----------



## anakngpasig

Jose Mari said:


> _09|01|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Win Del*_


----------



## JmSepe

Nice images of the fort.


----------



## Jose Mari

*cityofdreams*


----------



## anakngpasig

Will Hoffman


----------



## christos-greece

POP_Manilabay01 by kramykramy, on Flickr

Manila Cityscapes by Kenneth C. Paige, on Flickr

Makati Central Business District, Study 2, Philippines by Justin James Wright, on Flickr


----------



## mhek

IMG_5571 by 012389, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

Jose Mari said:


> _11|26|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Malate*


----------



## Jose Mari

*jlvsalazar*






























*Rojirone Pasimio*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|18|2014_





































*cui jomar*


----------



## christos-greece

Taguig City from Paranaque City, Philippines by trevlinden, on Flickr

Barangay Skyline. #CanonCaptures #RebelT3i #Photography #canon #photooftheday #kitlens #EOS #600d #Black&White #Manila #Cityscape #buildings #Landscape #PhotoEnthusiast by jessieblurp, on Flickr

Manila Skyline by Jose Peralta Reyes, on Flickr

Sunset 1 by Minteye, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

Happy New Year! :cheers:

_01|01|2015_

*Rockwell Center
Makati*










*Glenn Apacible*


----------



## christos-greece

The Tall Ones by amsanpedro, on Flickr

Makati Central Business District, Philippines by Justin James Wright, on Flickr

Sunset 1 by Minteye, on Flickr

Top view (from a friend's Unit in San Juan) by roxskulet, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

Jose Mari said:


> _12|23|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bryan Montecillo*


----------



## Jose Mari

*citygardenhotels*


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Manila par franz capones, sur Flickr


downtown makati manila par Jackie-in-the-BOX, sur Flickr


METRO MANILA SKYLINE par jhai_sunio, sur Flickr

Untitled by Stoogz, on Flickr


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

^^ finally the unfinished building on the right side will be redesigned again.. its all thanks to ayala they bought the unfinished building ^_^


----------



## Jose Mari

*Kelvin Holgado*


----------



## Jose Mari

Tokyo/Manila said:


> ^^ finally the unfinished building on the right side will be redesigned again.. its all thanks to ayala they bought the unfinished building ^_^


They should've been more ambitious with it though since it's right smack along Ayala Ave. The company's recent press releases aren't very reassuring.


----------



## Jose Mari

There are ongoing rehabilitation works and landscaping on the city's bay walk along Roxas Blvd. 



jval said:


> I hope Roxas Boulevard stays like this after the papal visit. Landscaping na lang ang kulang. I understand hindi pa talaga tapos ang development pero ang ganda na tignan. Ang saya-saya magstay dyan kung ganyan kalinis at kaayos





jpdm said:


> *Roxas Boulevard on Wednesday, January 14, is seen empty of vehicles and pedestrians after the MMDA cleared the area of vendors and parked vehicles in preparation for Pope Francis' visit to the Philippines on January 15-19. Roy Lozano*
> 
> http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/phot..._medium=Facebook&utm_campaign=GMANewsFacebook


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila
Roxas Boulevard*

_01|17|2015_














































*anthony san pedro*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

A mural of National Hero *Andres Bonifacio* from which the district is named after.










*Blue Nozomi*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati
Underpass Art*




























*Blue Nozomi*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ayala Triangle Park*










*Blue Nozomi*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Sunset over Manila Golf & Country Club
Makati Skyline on the right*

_01|19|2015_










*Patrick Del Rosario*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio
Manila American Cemetery and Memorial
*_02|15|2015_













































*Antonio Carranza*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati 
Zuellig Building by SOM*



neil02 said:


> SAM_2501 by neilevangelista, on Flickr
> 
> Zuellig by neilevangelista, on Flickr
> 
> Zuellig by neilevangelista, on Flickr











_*SOM*_


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati CBD*









*holidayhometimes*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati
Rockwell Center*









*e-rockwell*









*Simon Theißen*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|13|2015_










_02|02|2015_









*Jay Jallorina*


----------



## christos-greece

The Tall Ones by amsanpedro, on Flickr

Top view (from a friend's Unit in San Juan) by roxskulet, on Flickr


downtown makati manila par Jackie-in-the-BOX, sur Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ortigas Center*




ajosh821 said:


> *SM MEGAMALL*


----------



## christos-greece

Haunted City by John Patrick Allanegui, on Flickr


Manila Skyline by Rawinch, on Flickr


0069 by Patricia Lazaro, on Flickr


Manila Skyline by JarleR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manila Cityscapes by Kenneth C. Paige, on Flickr

Makati Central Business District, Study 2, Philippines by Justin James Wright, on Flickr

Taguig City from Paranaque City, Philippines by trevlinden, on Flickr

Sunset 1 by Minteye, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_March|2015_









*Arianne Munar*









*Sherard Yu*









*VinVin Jacla*









*ericchor*









*Francis Familiar*









*Aika Yamaguchi*









*Choy Santos*


----------



## sdblackshade

Manila


sdblackshade said:


> From http://travelbyyourside.blogspot.com


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio
cityscapes*_

03|17|2015_












































































































*Ricardo Gabión*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_01|26|2015_


















*stardex*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_March|2015_









*Luis Miguel*









*Jan Philippe Cortes*









*Mark Gullan*









*ilet_cal*









*TJ Palanca*









*Fairmont Hotels & Resorts*









*bunny.bun*









*Shawna Johnson*


----------



## baiu001

WOW.. Manila is beyond my expectation!! Better than my own city Jakarta.. Good Job Manila!!


----------



## Jose Mari

baiu001 said:


> WOW.. Manila is beyond my expectation!! Better than my own city Jakarta.. Good Job Manila!!


Don't say that.  Manila and Jarkarta are both improving quickly.


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

update



808 state said:


> *MEGA MANILA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by David Madrid


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_March|2015_









_*Megaworld Corporation*_









*Garmisch P A. Riley*









*Dana Ocampo*









*Joben Hernandez*









*Yed Uy*









*Bien-Bien Chua*









*Francis Familiar*









*yrrah187*









*amazemyles*









*Drew Carnduff*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_March|2015_









_*ginorocks*_


















*Discovery Primea*









*Lloyd Manto*









*mangnelson*









_*Mohammad Abdulghaffar*_









*Neil Josif*









*agentyeloh*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_March|2015_









*chrisdflip*









*Francis Familiar*









*Chris Canama*









*bikku*









_leila_mae_









*kobo331*









*Cue Modern Barbecue*









*Michelle Juarez*









*Alvin PF*









*mae.bi*









*Luiz Gustavo Mineiro*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati CBD*

_02|28|2015_








*Xtian Bederico*

_02|11|2015_








*Joshua Bren Ebrada*

_03|12|2015_








*Jason Rosos*

_03|17|2015_








*bugang*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_03|26|2015_









*Gentleman's Style*


















*Soul Steer*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_March|2015_









*Kim Mendoza*









*marcchaya*









*sherryne*









*jpboiser*









*xiarm*









*Philippe Legrain*









*Philippe Legrain*









*Philippe Legrain*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_03|27|2015_






















































*Hendra*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_March|2015_









*Diana Ringor*









*Jemarc Mojica*









*Kenneth Cruz*









*Christian Philip G. Salvador*









*Pi-Laj Lajato*









*Elmer Maniebo*









*Argel Paulino*









*De Mesa Juriz*









*Timothy James M. Madrid*


----------



## Kintoy

driving from NAIA Terminal 3 gives you view of the skyline


----------



## christos-greece

The Tall Ones by amsanpedro, on Flickr

Makati Central Business District, Philippines by Justin James Wright, on Flickr

Sunset 1 by Minteye, on Flickr

Top view (from a friend's Unit in San Juan) by roxskulet, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_1st Quarter|2015_









*Lenieann Garbida*









*Diego Jose Ramos*









*Cris D. Yan Jr.*









*Revden Seniklo*









*Nona Zaragosa Condor*









*Marge Hernandez Batalla*









*Sam Chen*









*Ray Anthony Alag Fernandez*









*Ruschele Barayuga*









*Sarah Suzette Medina-Bautista*









*Apaul Pasiluna*









*Hezron Llanes*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_03|31|2015_









*King Nitollama*









*Resly Resalthy*









*Kristian Nicolas Rezaga*









*Eis Garcia*









*dovey_79*









*Nicole de Leon*









*Trisha Vergara*









*Joel Hernandez*









*Michio Miranda*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ortigas Center*

_03|16|2015_








*Alwyn Garsula*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_04|02|2015_









_*Josh Benitez*_


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_04|03|2015_


























































































*Cristine Obat Tionson*


----------



## anakngpasig

suburban south Metro Manila


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_Easter|2015_









*ji_hye_mun*









*Goenun Choi*









*Benji Sadac*









*Biyaheroes*









*Ram Morales*









*Seong Mi-na Rhiza*









*theyolove*









*Nik Coffee*









*Ry Ramos*









*lourosesadee*









*Alvin Torres Alipio*


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice photos from Manila as always :cheers:


----------



## pakaleklalawak

Bonifacio Global City
Taguig
Metropolitan Manila
PHILIPPINES 

Constructions still in full swing to build this City.
A lot of buildings are u/c and on the pipeline ^^












photo by stardex


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati
Rockwell Center and Century City*









*Justin James Wright*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_April|2015_































































*Jerick Jeffrey Magpantay RN*




































*Mickey Martini*


----------



## christos-greece

Manila Skyline by micah_christina, on Flickr

Makati downtown starting to light up by Jeffrey Jorgensen, on Flickr

91 - Christmas 2014 & New Year 2015 by JR Rodriguez IV, on Flickr

Manila Skyline by Elaine Ross Baylon | Photography, on Flickr

roxas blvd3b by Le Roj, on Flickr


----------



## carterstrife

Makita, BGC, and ortigas look so spectacular. I hope they can build higher buildings someday. I recommend them to build a building higher than 300 m near north edsa and take note, its far from the airport so it should just be legal to build high skyscraper there, or in fairview as well


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline! by Miggy_trinidad, on Flickr

Lights in the sky by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Philippines, Manila, Makati skyline from the American Cemetery #PhiΙippines by bilwander, on Flickr

Bonifacio Global City by mrbinondo, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_04|16|2015_









*Justin Wright*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio
Nightscapes*

_04|16|2015_












































































































*Demos Balatan*


----------



## falp6

Many people in Latin America have the idea that Manila is unlivable , chaotic and polluted city . But these pictures show what is a thriving city with an impressive and very modern development.


----------



## JustHorace

falp6 said:


> Many people in Latin America have the idea that Manila is unlivable , chaotic and polluted city . But these pictures show what is a thriving city with an impressive and very modern development.


Chaotic and polluted to some extent, yes. As with any developing city, Manila has its good and bad neighborhoods. Unfortunately, the old city counts as one of the latter. Many of these neat areas are actually outside the historical Manila. That said, Manila, both old and new, remains a thriving city. On the other hand, liveability is a very subjective matter.


----------



## Jose Mari

*There's a humongous gap between the rich and the poor.* That has what been made obvious in the media. What's shown here are the developed and developing areas that cater mostly to large businesses, the rich and the upper middle class, usually conceptualized and constructed by the private sector. The government right now is almost completely useless with regards to infrastructure although a lot of mega proposals are finally being started and many are in the pipeline. With the improving economy, more gentrification would happen throughout the Metro, but it wouldn't happen overnight.


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati
Sunset viewed from Shangri-La at the Fort (250m) in Fort Bonifacio*

_04|16|2015_


















*Shangri-La at the Fort, Manila*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_04|18|2015_









*Rodelio Domingo Jr.*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Rockwell Center
Makati*

_04|16|2015_













































*chrisetu28*


----------



## Jose Mari

*The Walled City of Intramuros
Manila*

_04|18|2015_


































































































































































*chrisetu28*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*



wynngd said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

*The Manila Cathedral
Intramuros, Manila*

_04|19|2015_









*Jigs Tenorio*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Filinvest City
Alabang*
view of *Laguna Lake*_

_04|23|2015_









*digitalpimp.*


----------



## michi michi

^^ is that another CBD? doesnt look like Makati or BGC.

Modern areas in Manila always impress me the most in SEA. especially at street level but those historical areas look charming as well.


----------



## Jose Mari

michi michi said:


> ^^ is that another CBD? doesnt look like Makati or BGC.
> 
> Modern areas in Manila always impress me the most in SEA. especially at street level but those historical areas look charming as well.


It's the southern most CBD of the metro. Less developed than the others but it's catching up. What I love about this one is that the avenues are lined up with date palms.


----------



## michi michi

Jose Mari said:


> It's the southern most CBD of the metro. Less developed than the others but it's catching up. What I love about this one is that the avenues are lined up with date palms.


Yeah. there are still several empty lots looking at the photo. Manila has quite a number of CBDs. Amazing. been to BGC and Makati and both are impressive. This one looks promising as well. :cheers:
so there are at least four cbds in Manila? i only know BGC, Makati, Ortigas and this one.


----------



## Jose Mari

Here's a bird's eye view. Skyscrapers in the background are from Manila's Chinatown (Binondo). 

*The Walled City of Intramuros
Manila*









*tinypic*


----------



## Jose Mari

michi michi said:


> Yeah. there are still several empty lots looking at the photo. Manila has quite a number of CBDs. Amazing. been to BGC and Makati and both are impressive. This one looks promising as well. :cheers:
> so there are at least four cbds in Manila? i only know BGC, Makati, Ortiga and this one.


There are a lot of these CBD clusters. The most developed of course is Makati since it's the financial center of the Philippines.

These are the main ones:

Makati
Bonifacio Global City
Ortigas Center
Manila 
Binondo
Eastwood City
Alabang


----------



## Apex101

Ortigas CBD, Metro Manila 

Untitled by travetour

  by travetour, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Ortigas skyline @ dawn

 by travetour, on Flickr[/IMG]

image by travetour, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Baclieuquetoi

Wow, amazing! Manila Skyline looks so good!!!


----------



## anakngpasig

Jose Mari said:


> *Fort Bonifacio*
> 
> _May|2015_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Reiniel Pasquin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *chrisetu28*


fantastic! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

The Florence (2) by Megacitizens.com, on Flickr

Makati Sunset (4) by Megacitizens.com, on Flickr

Manila Skyline by elaine ross baylon, on Flickr

Skyline! by Miggy Trinidad, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_04|24|2015_









_*LeoBunggo*_


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photo


----------



## anakngpasig

Fort Bonifacio



jameskirk O said:


>





jameskirk O said:


> Taken : may 19.


----------



## christos-greece

Makati Central Business District, Philippines by Justin James Wright, on Flickr

Good Morning Manila-1 by roycruzphoto, on Flickr

The Tall Ones by amsanpedro, on Flickr

Top view (from a friend's Unit in San Juan) by roxskulet, on Flickr


----------



## jalapenopepper89

Manila's downtown actually looks really good.


----------



## christos-greece

The Tall Ones by amsanpedro, on Flickr

Ayala Ave. by je245, on Flickr

The pilippines by fredcan, on Flickr

Ayala Avenue by neilevangelista, on Flickr


----------



## affanpeps

Manila, one of my favorite city skylines, it's cool and shipshape


----------



## anakngpasig

Makati


jameskirk O said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

*Alabang
River Walk*

_1st Qtr.|2015_









*Hub Hayag*









*Hannah Aloyon*









*Bryan Montecillo*









*Bryan Montecillo*


----------



## christos-greece

Salcedo Village Black & White by Paul, on Flickr

Manila Cityscapes by Kenneth C. Paige, on Flickr

Skies of Manila by anykeyh, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati
Century City cluster*

_05|16|2015_


















*Nico Madrazo*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila
Neo Classical heritage buildings*

*The National Museum*








*cestagne01*









*Andrey Khrobostov
*








*Ricardo Gabión*


*Manila Post Office Building*








*David Montasco*









*Marlo Somido*









*strawberry.shakes*


*Supreme Court Building*








*Ciudad de Manila*


*Manila City Hall*








*Andrey Khrobostov*









*arjunalistened*









*Bochic Estrada*


*Department of Tourism Building*








*maijm*









*Warren Chua*

*Bureau of Customs Building*








*untv*


----------



## Jose Mari

Most of these buildings sustained heavy damage during WWII (except for the Bureau of Customs Bldg. which was left unscathed).

*Manila Post Office in WWII* 

















*paperblog*









*imdebbs*


----------



## Jose Mari

The *Department of Tourisim* Building is currently being converted into the *Museum of Natural History.* 

Renders showing the planned enhancements to the structure, construction of which are ongoing right now.




















Photo also shows its twin, *The Department of Finance* building across Agrifina Circle in Rizal park.








*Top Destination Choice The Philippines*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio
ongoing mural art festival*

_05|30|2015_









*Ina Flores-Pahati*









*Deej Ecdao*

_06|01|2015_









*Gang Badoy Capati*

_05|29|2015_









*Lalaine Rose Feliciano*

_05|30|2015_









*Jason Little*

_05|30|2015_









*Jason Little*









*ja.nicee_014*









*Bernie Parasgan*









*Trisha Vergara*









*Trisha Vergara*









*Trisha Vergara*


----------



## kevo123

^^ those American colonial buildings look good... those neo-classical architecture reminded me of Washington DC government complex.


----------



## Jose Mari

^^ Correct. Manila has the same master planner as downtown Washington D.C., Daniel Burnham, although the former didn't turn out quite like what he had originally envisioned it to be with the post WWII reconstruction of the war torn city and the end of the American colonial occupation in the Philippines. There were grander designs in the original plans that weren't implemented in the long run.


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati
Streetscapes*






































































































































































































*Lexical Crown*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila
another pre-WWII neo classical heritage building, this one of the De La Salle University
decked out for the June 12 Philippine Independence Day celebration*

_06|12|2015_









*Anthony Ordoña*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila
University of Santo Tomas
founded in 1611 and is widely considered to be the oldest extant university in the Philippines and Asia*









*University of Santo Tomas*









*RQUI Photography*










*profascinate*


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Manila par franz capones, sur Flickr


downtown makati manila par Jackie-in-the-BOX, sur Flickr

Exiting the Jeepney by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Rooftop vs buildings by Ronie Han, on Flickr

sunrise over Makati by Steven Teo, on Flickr

Shooting from 34th Floor Makati city by Ronie Han, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

by Philjets group, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Ortigas skyline by Demos Balatan, on Flickr


Ortigas skyline by Demos Balatan, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Another Magical Moment by Ronie Han, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

Fort Bonifacio


















© Nicco Valenzuela


----------



## anakngpasig

Buildings by JohnAllen Cordero, on Flickr


----------



## Maxcalixtus

Nice City..


----------



## anakngpasig

Santuario de San Antonio de Padua by Chito, on Flickr


Makati City by cestagne01, on Flickr


makati by antonio carranza, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

Emperador Stadium by Mark Ubosan, on Flickr


Fort Bonifacio Street at night by Erik Dupont, on Flickr


Tintin Shop by Erik Dupont, on Flickr


The Fort @ street level by Jayo Santiago, on Flickr


Fort Bonifacio Manila by Chrisgel Ryan Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_06|06|2015_











_05|18|2015_









*Pocholo Paragas*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_06|15|2015_











_06|01|2015_









*Pocholo Paragas*


----------



## anakngpasig

^^ :happy:


----------



## anakngpasig

Eastwood



jameskirk O said:


>


----------



## pakaleklalawak

ORTIGAS CENTER CBD
Metropolitan Manila
PHILIPPINES 









































My Photos: http://www.pusangkalye.net/


----------



## pakaleklalawak

ORTIGAS CENTER CBD at Night
Metropolitan Manila
PHILIPPINES 












My Photos: http://www.pusangkalye.net/


----------



## christos-greece

Philippines, Manila, Makati skyline from the American Cemetery #PhiΙippines by bilwander, on Flickr

Bonifacio Global City by mrbinondo, on Flickr

The Tall Ones by amsanpedro, on Flickr


----------



## falp6

Amazing Manila. My favorite city of Asia's SE!


----------



## pakaleklalawak

Mandaluyong City CBD 
Metropolitan Manila
PHILIPPINES 

Rising fast and will soon connect Ortigas CBD and Makati CBD through Rockwell Center. Makati on extreme left (background)












My Photos: http://www.pusangkalye.net/[/QUOTE]


----------



## christos-greece

roxas blvd3b by Le Roj, on Flickr

The Quiet Stroll by Micah Laborte, on Flickr

Skies of Manila by anykeyh, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*



Tokyo/Manila said:


> credit goes to my friend https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153413762647068&set=pcb.10153413764017068&type=1&theater


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati 
nightscapes*








































































*Demos Balatan*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_03|15|2015_









*David Madrid*


----------



## TorontoSky

Metro Manila - Faaaannntastic ... 
Certainly a player in the super-skyscraper-cities of the world department.


----------



## anakngpasig

Fort Bonifacio


jameskirk O said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_06|15|2015_


















*Michael T. Lim*









*Lauren Malcampo*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Binondo (Chinatown)*

_07|01|2015_









*Joy Celine Asto*


----------



## anakngpasig

Mutant Messiah said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

skyscraper2012 said:


> © KanoWithCamera


kay:


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*
















































































































































*anarchynomocracy_ig*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*




































*sabamonin*


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

...



Mutant Messiah said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Manila Bay Cityscape by raniel jose castaneda, on Flickr

Manila by Qatar Airways, on Flickr

View of Manila Skyline from Mall of Asia by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr

Makati Central Business District, Philippines by Justin Wright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## anakngpasig

Makati


jameskirk O said:


>


----------



## pakaleklalawak

The Old City of Manila
PHILIPPINES












Not My Photos
Credits to the Owner


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_July|2015_









*Mark Sherwin Manansala*









*Anne Jimenez*









*Sidney Alonzo*


----------



## anakngpasig

Makati


[nightfury] said:


> *MAKATI*
> 
> Makati 01 by undisputed41, on Flickr
> 
> Makati 02 by undisputed41, on Flickr
> 
> Makati 03 by undisputed41, on Flickr
> 
> Makati 04 by undisputed41, on Flickr
> 
> Makati 05 by undisputed41, on Flickr
> 
> Makati 07 by undisputed41, on Flickr
> 
> Makati 08 by undisputed41, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

Parañaque


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_08|15|2015_






























































































































*neilsinadjan*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*
_One Festival_



[dx] said:


> 129996117


----------



## anakngpasig

Source: SM Supermalls Official Website


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Catherine Andaya DMD, on Flickr

Manila Bay Cityscape by raniel jose castaneda, on Flickr

rockwell makati city manila philippines by Santa Fe Relocation Services, on Flickr

Barangay Skyline. #CanonCaptures #RebelT3i #Photography #canon #photooftheday #kitlens #EOS #600d #Black&White #Manila #Cityscape #buildings #Landscape #PhotoEnthusiast by jessie pido, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*


















*globalcityestate*


----------



## christos-greece

Makati skyline (Manila - Philippines) by Oman Air France, on Flickr

Manila by sabamonin, on Flickr

Manila Bay Cityscape by raniel jose castaneda, on Flickr

32nd floor pool by Bas Vredeling, on Flickr

Makati Central Business District, Philippines by Justin Wright, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Eastwood City*
_Libis_

_08|25|2015_









*MRAS*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila*
_Manila Bay Area_

_08|28|2015_


----------



## christos-greece

Makati Sunset by Steven Keating, on Flickr

Makati, Philippines by Andrea Dizon, on Flickr

Manila by Qatar Airways, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*
_Ayala Triangle_

_08|30|2015_









*Mehmet Metan*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*
_Greenbelt, Ayala Center_

_08|29|2015_









*Asiacamera*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_08|27|2015_

















































































*cestagne01*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*



crossboneka said:


> by Carlo De Leon


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_09|03|2015_




































*castagne01*


----------



## christos-greece

downtown makati manila par Jackie-in-the-BOX, on Flickr

Exiting the Jeepney by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


The Fort @ street level by Jayo Santiago, on Flickr


Fort Bonifacio Manila by Chrisgel Ryan Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

*Fort Bonifacio*


----------



## anakngpasig

*Makati*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila*
_*Walled City of Intramuros*_

_09|03|2015_














































_09|03|2015_






















































_*Dylan Munro*_


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*
_*Bonifacio High Street* strip mall_

_09|07|2015_









*Jay Jabilo*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*
_rainy day_

_09|08|2015_












































































































*Ahmed*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_09|08|2015_


















*2 Serendra, Arya, Avant Condominiums *


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_09|04|2015_









*Patrick Luis Velasco*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*
_panoramic_

_February|2015_









*Jay Jallorina*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_May|2015_









*Jay Jallorina*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*
_viewed across Manila Golf & Country Club from Fort Bonifacio_

_09|11|2015_


















*Daniel Walls*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*
_viewed from Discovery Primea's pool deck_

_August|2015_



























*Lou Erin Perez*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*
_views from Fort Bonifacio_

_September|2015_



























*byemmajo*


----------



## anakngpasig

*Makati*



Blueleo said:


> Sept. 3, 2015 :hi: :hi: :hi:


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*
_Ayala Triangle_

_09|12|2015_









*Reg Villanueva*


----------



## anakngpasig

*Fort Bonifacio with McKinley Hill in the foreground*



Blueleo said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ortigas Center*

_09|12|2015_









*eudenvaldez*


----------



## Jose Mari

_09|13|2015_









*Aj Kho*


----------



## PinkWho

Awesome pics!! great city


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*
_residential condos_

_09|13|2015_









*isabellykim*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*
_*Zuellig Building*_

_09|13|2015_









*Adrian Samiro*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ortigas Center*

_09|10|2015_









*Raffy Tima*


----------



## mhek

*Metro Manila*

IMG_5258 by 012389, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_09|15|2015_









*Gasel Mana-ay*


----------



## alheaine

What are those two large holes?


----------



## Jose Mari

^^ On the foreground of that pic are mostly building excavations/construction (Maridien, Corporate Plaza, East & West Gallery Place, etc.) within the High Street South development complex of the Ayala group. The one on the bottom right corner is The Finance Centre by Daiichi Properties. 

*Makati*
_drone shot_

_09|16|2015_









*Dinesh Bhatia*


----------



## christos-greece

View of Manila Skyline from Mall of Asia by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr

Makati Central Business District, Philippines by Justin Wright, on Flickr

BGC Skyline at Night by Megacitizens.com, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*
_sunset_

_09|17|2915_



























*Neil Lee*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_09|17|2015_













































*smjsweeper*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*
_recently cleaned *Zuellig Building*_

_09|17|2015_









*Chris Itchon*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*
_*Ayala Tower One and Philamlife Tower*_

_09|18|2015_









*Rod Escalada*


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*
_viewed from *McKinley Hill*_

_09|18|2015_









*RJ Fabella*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_09|18|2015_









*Jerrik Legaspi*


----------



## christos-greece

Makati Skyline at Sunset, Philippines by Frederick Bancale, on Flickr

"WHITE CLOUD COVER" by Kim Co Lim, on Flickr

IMG_9271 by jessie pido, on Flickr

Foodbox by jessie pido, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_09|20|2015_









*Hamelcar Noleal*


----------



## christos-greece

Woke up in the middle of the night thinking about how I'll get to the top. #ambisyosa #blackandwhite #monochrome #cityscape #photography #travel by Ian Grayhood Banagan, on Flickr

Untitled by Catherine Andaya DMD, on Flickr

Untitled by Catherine Andaya DMD, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*
some buildings along *Ayala Avenue*_

_09|22|2015_



























*Lexter L. Nano*


----------



## falp6

I've seen Manila in Google Street View and I think that is an amazing city. Makati and Ortigas Center are very nice!


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Fort Bonifacio*
some residential condos near *Manila Golf & Country Club*_

_09|21|2015_









*mariapolarbear*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio
Bonifacio High Street*

_09|22|2015_









*Cheska Lachica*


----------



## christos-greece

roxas blvd3b by Le Roj, on Flickr

Skies of Manila by anykeyh, on Flickr

The Quiet Stroll by Micah Laborte, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_09|23|2015_









*mabelively*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*
_sunset_

_09|25|2015_









*Hami Kidna*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_09|23|2015_









*Ram Samia*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_09|26|2015_









*Choi Ocampo*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_09|26|2015_









*pcp1207*










*Roy Wilson*










*Gilbert Garcia*










*Hami Kidna*










*Neil Martin E. Pilapil*










*Bong Concepcion*










*Henry Careso*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_09|27-28|2015_









*squidrings*









*Kent Justin Villaruel Ocenar*









*sam_trdsupra*









*Joel Joves*


















*Hami Kidna*


















*Edana Isobel*









*Mark Sacen Sacay*


















*innastagram*









*Shellanie Acuesta*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_09|28|2015_



























*John Michael Alcantara*


----------



## christos-greece

Philippines, Manila, Makati skyline from the American Cemetery #PhiΙippines by bilwander, on Flickr

Bonifacio Global City by mrbinondo, on Flickr

BGC Skyline at Night by TheMegacitizen, on Flickr

Makati Skyline (2) by TheMegacitizen, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_09|29|2015_









*Trina Aguas*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*_

_09|30|2015_









*darlenemartine12*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati
Ayala Museum*

_10|01|2015_









*Gilbert Garcia*


----------



## Nostra

^^A beautiful and rapidly developing country, an inspiration to developing countries all over the world!


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_October|2015_









*sahaenya*









*Joven Christian Busà*









*Leo Del Carmen*









_*Valenice Balace*_









*Jun Noriega*









*richard_ruizzzz*









*afren3510*









*macgo*









*Gerald Gemora Parra*









*trixiezzle*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*









*Matoy*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_10|04|2015_










_09|30|2015_


















*Martin Zapanta*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Fort Bonifacio*
viewed from *Makati*_

_10|05|2015_









*Trina Aguas*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*
viewed from *Rockwell Center* at sunset_

_10|05|2015_









*Catherine Sardar*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_10|05|2015_









*naztraordinary*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*
taken from *Discovery Primea* tower_

_10|08|2015_









*Nicco Valenzuela*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ortigas Center*

_10|07|2015_









*Nicco Valenzuela*


----------



## christos-greece

"WHITE CLOUD COVER" by Kim Co Lim, on Flickr

Manila by Mahen Bala, on Flickr

Manila Bay Cityscape by raniel jose castaneda, on Flickr

Manila by KarnThmarshal [KarnjiTang], on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_10|11|2015_


















*Arthur Gabriel Cardel*


----------



## christos-greece

Makati Skyline by Rocel Zamora-Dantoc, on Flickr

Manila Nightscape by Rocel Zamora-Dantoc, on Flickr

Manila-Skyline by Philip Kielhurn, on Flickr

Rainy Metro Manila by Jayo Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Fort Bonifacio*
viewed from *Ortigas Center*_

_September|2015_









*Justin James Wright*


----------



## sick_n_tired

Ortigas Center Panorama by Christian Bederico, on Flickr



12 October 2015


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati
Manila Bay* sunset_

_10|13|2015_









*Aj Kho*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Fort Bonifacio*
viewed from *Makati*_

_10|14|2015_









*Grace Lagaya*


----------



## christos-greece

Makati, Philippines by Jacques Pinette, on Flickr

Manila Cityscapes by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr

Makati Central Business District, Study 2, Philippines by Justin Wright, on Flickr

Makati Skyline by matoy, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Fort Bonifacio*
viewed from *Makati*_

_10|17|2015_









*Discovery Primea Makati*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*
ongoing restoration works of *Malate Church*_

_10|17|2015_


















*Ginin Gallardo*


----------



## anakngpasig

Ben Chan


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ortigas Center*

_10|15|2015_









*Luis Miguel*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati
Rockwell Center*









*Lauren Malcampo*


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4102 by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr

2014's last sunset - Manila, Philippines by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr

Manila Skyline in Monochrome- S3iscityscape2 by Daniel Go, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*
Manila Bay sunset viewed from *Sofitel Philippine Plaza*_

_10|19|2015_









*l.lillus*


----------



## christos-greece

Manila by Mahen Bala, on Flickr

Untitled by Catherine Andaya DMD, on Flickr

"A fair weather" by Ken Cautiverio, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_10|14|2015_


















*Ton Balindan*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila*

_10|15|2015_









*Ton Balindan*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_10|22|2015_









*Celwyn Abasolo*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ortigas Center*

_10|22|2015_









*Celwyn Abasolo*


----------



## anakngpasig

*Alabang*


ajosh821 said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

*Pasay*


Jose Mari said:


> _11|20|2015_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yonico Allajri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *jpaulpreyes*
> 
> 
> _11|16|2015_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *pringinthesky*


----------



## pakaleklalawak

Sunset
Metropolitan Manila 
Philippines












Photography By: Rock Gonzales
https://500px.com/photothatrock


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Fort Bonifacio*
Corner of *26th Street* and *3rd Avenue*_

_11|28|2015_



























*mykdiez*


----------



## christos-greece

On A Clear Full Moon by anthony s, on Flickr

DSC_0010 by Robin Gelicame, on Flickr

"WHITE CLOUD COVER" by Kim Co Lim, on Flickr

Makati City (PH) at Night by enchantrice, on Flickr

Manila Instant Traffic: Just add rainwater by Ian Chacón, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_11|28|2015_









*Nicco Valenzuela*


----------



## anakngpasig

*Las Piñas / Alabang*


----------



## anakngpasig

*Alabang*
Festival River Park



ajosh821 said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Manila Bay Cityscape by raniel jose castaneda, on Flickr

Manila by KarnThmarshal [KarnjiTang], on Flickr

Manila-Skyline by Philip Kielhurn, on Flickr

Rainy Metro Manila by Jayo Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyscrapers from Baluarte San Diego by Ealonian56, on Flickr

Makati Skyline by matoy, on Flickr

Skyline! by Miggy Trinidad, on Flickr

Haunted City by John Patrick Allanegui, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*
_*Ayala Triangle Gardens*_

_12|03|2015_








































































*gerreeeeee*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_November-December|2015_



























*Mark Marcelino*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_12|03|2015_


















*Bong Bajo*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*
*Rockwell Center*

_12|04|2015_









*Bong Bajo*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila*
_The *Manila Cathedral* in *Intramuros*_

_12|04|2015_









*Akbari J Faisal*










*Rebecca Gaymond*


----------



## anakngpasig

*Ortigas*



Jose Mari said:


> _12|04|2015_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karl Maddara*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila*
_*Manila Bay* sunset_

_12|05|2015_










_12|04|2015_









*Marc Punzal*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*
_*Rockwell Center* with *Makati CBD* skyline in the background_

_12|05|2015_









*Bong Bajo*


----------



## falp6

Nice Christmas decorations!


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ortigas Center
BDO Corporate Center*

_10|06|2015_









*Kris Villano*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Alabang*
_the Metro's southernmost CBD_

_November-December|2015_









*sachilyon*









*dnprlmm*









*Neil Germo*


















*Mc-lovie Cuya*









*thebrewsterstravels*









*Vielka Jamilah De Castro*









*Jireh Gabasa*









*Edward Vincent*









*Cham Estrera*









*Jun Luna*


----------



## christos-greece

Manila Skyline by Lirus Sanchez, on Flickr

Manila by Mahen Bala, on Flickr

Cityscape Photography by mae belle lacson, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila*
_*Segways* at the walled city of *Intramuros*_

_12|16|2015_









*The Travel Tagger*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila*
_The *Manila Cathedral* in *Intramuros*_

_12|16|2015_









*JO Villacorta*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*



reyvil888 said:


> mark.marcelino


----------



## l.castellanilovati

Incredible see cities changing so quickly


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati
Rockwell Center*

_December|2015_



























*pringinthesky*


----------



## pakaleklalawak

Bonifacio Global City -(tight)
MAKATI - left
Manila - extreme left 
Ortigas - extreme right -not in frame

Metropolitan Manila
Philippines












Photo by: Thomas Chou
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481736&page=96


----------



## weirdo

Thanks for posting additional Quezon City images. There aren't a lot in Flickr. Didn't care much about it before either but since moving from Makati to QC so much stress has been relieved from me. And glad to see the south repped here as well. Even if there are only like 3 people posting here, I want you guys to know that you're doing an amazing job! Keep it up.

*Eastwood City in Quezon City's Bagumbayan/Libis district*

Eastwood City by Gino Mempin, on Flickr


Libis Blue Hour by Pete Velasquez, on Flickr


Eastwood City Walk by Paolo Jose, on Flickr


----------



## Kerbs

*ASEANA MANILA*



Jose Mari said:


> _12|17|2015_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *pringinthesky*


----------



## anakngpasig

Jose Mari said:


> _12|20|2015_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *jaymohd*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati and Ortigas*

_12|20|2015_









*zeuschio*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*
_viewed from *Ortigas Center* at sunset_

_11|29|2015_









*Rein Catabay*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ortigas Center*

_11|29|2015_









*Rein Catabay*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*



reyvil888 said:


> luilee25


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_December|2015_


















*Michael John Sabido*









*lemtong*










*Camille Palomera Joven*





































*Norie Quintos*


----------



## christos-greece

Glitters of Manila by Sunny Merindo, on Flickr

Makati Skyline at Sunset, Philippines by Frederick Bancale, on Flickr

"WHITE CLOUD COVER" by Kim Co Lim, on Flickr

"Manila Bay at rest" by Ken Cautiverio, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Metro Manila*
_some malls decked out for the holidays_









*mady_explorer*



















*iamredboi*














































_*iamredboi*_










*iamredboi*










*iamredboi*










*Mardonie Cruz*


*Happy Holidays to SSC !!!* :cheers:


----------



## tunatuna

Jose Mari said:


> *Manila*
> _The *Manila Cathedral* in *Intramuros*_
> 
> _12|16|2015_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JO Villacorta*


Best photo posted here. I love it!


----------



## christos-greece

flair towers mandaluyong by Landon Greaves, on Flickr

Manila Skyline 2.0 by Lirus Sanchez, on Flickr

Manila Skyline by elaine ross baylon, on Flickr

BLACK AND WHITE by PINOY PHOTOGRAPHER, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*



crossboneka said:


> from Christer Isulat


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila*
_*Manila Bay* along *Roxas Boulevard*_

_12|28|2015_









*misscriselle*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_December|2015_









*Jane Reads*










*Ketch Arcilla*










*Janine Herras*



















*Alyzza Escalante*










*xenawarriorboxer*










*Leinel Agudera*










*Levy Dio*










*kgf021620*










*Arjie Lois Casanova*










*raywollesen*










*innastagram*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila*

_12|28|2015_




























_*Makati* in the distance_








*migzpiz*


----------



## christos-greece

The Tall Ones by amsanpedro, on Flickr

Exiting the Jeepney by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr

Bonifacio Global City by Patrick Del Rosario, on Flickr

THE FORT by Novo Biskayano, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*
_viewed from *Makati*_

_12|28|2015_









*Miguel Carlo Rayo*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati
Ayala Triangle*

_12|28|2015_









*fairyduchess*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*
_taken from *Gramercy's* pool in *Century City*_

_12|29|2015_









*xxxriainxxx*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_12|29|2015_


















*Nicco Valenzuela*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Alabang*

_12|30|2015_


















*montreal_sky*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila
The National Museum*

_01|01|2016_










_at the back_


























*Jose Jugueta-Gepanaga*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*
late 1960's brutalist *Cultural Center of the Philippines (CCP) Theater*

01|01|2016_










*Jose Jugueta-Gepanaga*










*Travel Around the World*


_winning renovation proposal_


----------



## Jose Mari

*Metro Manila*
*LRT-2*

_01|01|2016_









*Wayne Winter Uyseco*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*
giant map of the Philippines in *Rizal Park*_

_01|01|2016_









*Meizar Usteavie*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila
St. John the Baptist Church* or more popularly known as *Quiapo Church*

01|03|2016_









*alvinsiglos24*


----------



## christos-greece

Getting to know you. by digitalpimp., on Flickr

Makati Skyline by Rocel Zamora-Dantoc, on Flickr

torre_de_manila01 by Ryan Hi Caiji, on Flickr

Dark Business by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Fast Food by anthony s, on Flickr

Covered Walkway by Chris Davies, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila 
Sta. Cruz Church*




17th century Mission-style church, with baroque ornamentation & a statue of Our Lady of the Pillar. 

Click to expand...

October|2015_









*Joy Fernandez*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila
Binondo Church* in Manila's Chinatown district

December|2015_









*jubatz*










*Josephine M. Mendez*



















*Aaron Carmichael*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*
the *Rizal Monument* in Rizal Park

01|02|2015_









*lakwatsalove*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Bonifacio Global City (BGC)*
in the foreground is *Bonifacio South*, the next large area to be developed in *Fort Bonifacio*

01|03|2016_









*toxiq.heart*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*
viewed from *Harbor Square*

01|03|2016_


















*Rhy Vibal*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati and Fort Bonifacio*

_01|04|2016_









*whosyourbigdaddy*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*
*Rockwell Center* and *Century City*

12|29|2015_









*Rhy Vibal*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila
Harbor Square*_

_01|04|2016_









*mathias_mattes_kress*









*Chenelyn Mercado*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Metro Manila*
*South Luzon Expressway(SLex)* and *Skyway*

01|04|2016_









*chinocleo*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*
viewed from the *Metro Manila Skyway*

01|04|2016_









*chloepandaz*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Fort Bonifacio*
viewed from the *Manila Polo Club*

01|03|2016_









*Carla Dado*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Pasay*
the *Mall of Asia Complex*

01|04|2016_









*styleche*


----------



## christos-greece

Ortigas Skyline by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Fast Food by anthony s, on Flickr

2014's last sunset - Manila, Philippines by Maria_Globetrotter (away), on Flickr

Ortigas Center by Abaca Pacific, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

*Fort Bonifacio with Ortigas in the background*


reyvil888 said:


> louiegraphy


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Fort Bonifacio*
at sunrise with *Mandaluyong* and *Ortigas Center* in the background

01|05|2016_









*k_rule*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_01|01|2016_









*Franceska Mungcal*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_01|04|2016_


















*Franceska Mungcal*


----------



## kenshiro10

Jose Mari said:


> Fort Bonifacio at sunrise with Mandaluyong and Ortigas Center in the background 01|05|2016 k_rule



my plano po ba na irelocate yung mga informal settlers na nasa gilid ng american cemetery?


----------



## Jose Mari

kenshiro10 said:


> my plano po ba na irelocate yung mga informal settlers na nasa gilid ng american cemetery?


There seems to be no urgency. SM plans to build a hotel there beside Aura and they can't have a view like that right next door to it.  But the plan was to build an exit road through that tiny settlement going down to the c-5 southbound lane, but Ayala and the BCDA haven't gotten around to it especially after their squabble with SM.


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*
*Rockwell Center* with *Fort Bonifacio* in the background

01|04|2016_









*michael_alvinyu*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila
Roxas Boulevard *and *Baywalk*

01|05|2016_









*Eric Cham*










*Realyn Simon*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Fort Bonifacio*

01|05|2016_









*empresario_bcd*










*Nadine Pacis*










*Jun De Castro*



















*livingmagicaldreams*










*Cyndle Matic*










_*Freddie Revilloza*_





































*aixstyle*


----------



## christos-greece

"WHITE CLOUD COVER" by Kim Co Lim, on Flickr

Makati City (PH) at Night by enchantrice, on Flickr

Manila Instant Traffic: Just add rainwater by Ian Chacón, on Flickr

Makati Skyline by matoy, on Flickr

Skyline! by Miggy Trinidad, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati|Fort Bonifacio|Ortigas Center*

_01|05|2016_









*Joanah Uy*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ortigas Center*
_view of *Fort Bonifacio* in the background_

_01|06|2016_









*Mish Blecher*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ortigas Center*

_01|06|2016_









*Nestor Almonia*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Metro Manila*
_*Skyway* going south_

_01|06|2016_









*i_keydo*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila*
_*De La Salle University* on the left, *LRT-1* on the right along *Taft Avenue*_

_01|06|2016_









*bayanmarco*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Pasay*
the *Mall of Asia Complex*_

_01|05-06|2016_









*angelofficial.ph*









*dotellnooneimshai*









*Mikaela Velasquez*


----------



## anakngpasig

Maclang, Gary


----------



## anakngpasig

Gabaldon, Bryan


----------



## anakngpasig

Chong, Arleen


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

January|2016_


















*syjorbase*



















*James Gannaban*










*goteamwanderlust*










*smnthbfgr*










*Jan Carlo De La Peña *










*najieun0505*










*misterpatrickjames*










*leonard_2817*










*Laurie Anne Reyes*










*empresario_bcd*










*Tobit Cruz*










*lester_andrew*


----------



## christos-greece

Bonifacio Global City by mrbinondo, on Flickr

BGC Skyline at Night by TheMegacitizen, on Flickr

Makati Skyline (2) by TheMegacitizen, on Flickr

Manila by Mahen Bala, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Alabang*



jval said:


> As of January 2 (late upload)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol is also rising pretty quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mall expansion will most likely open by June-July and Landmark on the Holiday Season. Or baka pagsabayin na lang sa Nov/Dec kasi ang bagal talaga ng progress sa expansion. :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

Makati Skyline by Lirus Sanchez, on Flickr

Fireworks on Christmas Eve by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Tower One by Neil Edwin Sinadjan, on Flickr

Manila Skyline by Derek, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila *
_*Roxas Boulevard* and *Baywalk*_



chanlatorre said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*
_viewed from *Makati*_

_01|09|2016_









*Ayi Esguerra*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*
_*South Luzon Expressway* and part of the *Metro Manila Skyway*_

_01|10|2016_









*Cubi Torres*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila
Malate Church*

_01|10|2016_









*ronpmd*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*
_viewed from *Fort Bonifacio*_









*John Templeton*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Quezon City*
_*Eastwood* in *Libis*_

_01|10|2016_









*marithe_a*


----------



## anakngpasig

*Fort Bonifacio*


















LangdonSeah


----------



## Jose Mari

^^ Lovely. LangdonSeah's work for the British Embassy here is also very nice. 


*Fort Bonifacio*
_*British Embassy Manila*_




































*LangdonSeah*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*
_with *Manila Golf & Country Club* in the foreground_

_01|11|2016_









*renautta*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_01|11|2016_









*Об Азии*










*Loreal Luna*










*Ernest Clark Enverzo Cristobal*










*Michelle May Ong*










*Polet Hogar*










*Bryan Tan*










*Vhal Javier*




























*Albie Gabriel L. Peralta*










*frustratedbillionaire*










*Johnlery Hernandez*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*
_viewed from *Mandaluyong*_

_12|29|2015_









*Rein Catabay*


----------



## buenosaireseze

Manila, one of the most underrated metropoli ever!!


----------



## christos-greece

Makati Skyline by Lirus Sanchez, on Flickr

Between Two Worlds by Jigs Tenorio, on Flickr

IMG_9271 by jessie pido, on Flickr

"WHITE CLOUD COVER" by Kim Co Lim, on Flickr

rockwell makati city manila philippines by Santa Fe Relocation Services, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Quezon City*
_*Eastwood* in *Libis*_

_January|2016_









*jeu.osh*


----------



## buenosaireseze

How many kilometers of subway line or elevated train are extended along Manila area?


----------



## anakngpasig

^^Currently, 50.3km of light railway.








Wikipedia


----------



## Jose Mari

^^ And totally inadequate for the metropolis' needs. 


*Metro Manila*
_Elevated Rail Systems_

*LRT-1*








*CNN Philippines*

_*LRT-2* (actually heavy rail)_








*Jayo Santiago*

*MRT-3 *









_*MRT-3* new trains _








*Manila Bulletin*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*
viewed from the south_

_01|16|2016_









*Empire East*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila*
_neoclassical *Philippine General Hospital* (1910)_

_01|16|2016_









*CJ Balicanta*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila
Paco Park *(1822)_

_01|16|2016_









*druuuuuuu*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila*
_all-steel Gothic *San Sebastian Church* (1891)_

_01|16|2016_


















*torpe62*










*travelsort*


----------



## anakngpasig

*Eastwood*









Own Photo - 16 Jan 2016


----------



## anakngpasig

*Pasig and the mountains of the Sierra Madre*
_My hometown and neighborhood _


















Own photos - 16 Jan 2016


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ortigas Center*

_01|09|2016_









*Rein Catabay*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila
Intramuros*


_January|2016_


















*kir091*










*Coco Hernandez*










*_raimssi*










*sav3010*









































































*juju.lovee*























































*miyooni*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ortigas Center*

_01|17|2016_









*Eli Sepe*


----------



## christos-greece

In Bloom by Jigs Tenorio, on Flickr

Manila Bay Cityscape by raniel jose castaneda, on Flickr

Guardian from the Past by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

"Fallen" by Ken Cautiverio, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila*
_neoclassical *Manila Post Office* (1926)_

_01|17|2016_









*Tony Sugiarto*


----------



## lex_99

Makati street scenes























































Photos by myself


----------



## lex_99

Fort Bonifacio street scenes






































Photos by myself


----------



## lex_99




----------



## lex_99

Photo by myself


----------



## lex_99

Photo by myself


----------



## lex_99

Photo by myself


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila*
*Manila Bay*



jameskirk O said:


> Jan 17.


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_January|2016_

















*Tony Rivera*










*itsmeysai*



















*Jen Pasicolan*










*meetkaren*










*joaldrey*










*Patrick Santos*










*Rusty Jet J. Opeña*



















*marlon mayugba*










*Charmaine Bernardo*










*esteph.travels*










*edrhumbler*










*positivevibe*










*Kurt Urbanozo*


----------



## lex_99

Glorrieta Makati


----------



## lex_99

Greenbelt 4 Makati


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila*
_*Binondo* (or colloquially *Chinatown*) _

_01|20|2016_

*Chinese-Filipino Friendship Arch*










_December|2015_

_*Binondo* skyline. On the left foreground is the walled citadel of *Intramuros*._








*Anchor Land Holdings, Inc.*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ortigas Center*

_01|21|2016_









*Nicco Valenzuela*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_01|20|2016_









*Nicco Valenzuela*


----------



## christos-greece

Makati Central Business District, Philippines by Justin Wright, on Flickr

roxas blvd3b by Le Roj, on Flickr

Skies of Manila by anykeyh, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_01|20|2016_


















*Rolen Facundo*


----------



## Allrightsreserved

wow!! soooo first world looking


----------



## christos-greece

@lex_99: Edit your posts by adding their credits, sources otherwise posts will be deleted.


----------



## lex_99

christos-greece said:


> @lex_99: Edit your posts by adding their credits, sources otherwise posts will be deleted.



Hi Christos, i actually own those photos, anyway, ill add the credits tomorrow. thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_January|2016_









*mnmpgd*










*Joel Nilo*










*Christofer Famero*


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## Jose Mari

*Quezon City
Ninoy Aquino Parks and Wildlife*



























*TheHouseKeeper*



















*Gines Enriquez*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Metro Manila*
there was a beautiful rainbow that appeared over the Metro today at sunset_

_01|25|2016_









*mikoalino*










_*Mark Elardo McMahon*_










*jempo17*










*Mylene Malabanan*










*Darwin Rodriguez*










*Michelle Frey*










*Lance Edward Jr.*










*Dixie Mariñas*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Metro Manila
Fort Bonifacio, Makati, Pasig*

_December|2015_









*Rein Catabay*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila
The Manila Yacht Club*

_01|25|2016_



























*Joshua Dizon*


----------



## christos-greece

2014's last sunset - Manila, Philippines by Maria_Globetrotter (away), on Flickr

Ortigas Center by Abaca Pacific, on Flickr

Ortigas Skyline by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Fast Food by anthony s, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ortigas Center*

_2015_




































*Christian Bederico*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*

_01|14|2016_

_southern part_









_*Serendra* in the eastern part_








*Joy Picar*


----------



## anakngpasig

*Fort Bonifacio*


MakatiBoy said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_January|2016_


















*John Patrick Allanegui*



















*Jessa Minorka*










*When in Makati*










*Marice Isidro*



















*Katherine Valdez*



















*Mathew Bidder*










*Rupert Paul Simeon*










*hey_milo*










*El Limonero*










*juditmeseguer*


----------



## anakngpasig

*Fort Bonifacio*


Jose Mari said:


> *Irene Colzi*


----------



## GulliverTLV

Absolutely stunning pictures!


----------



## anakngpasig

*Valle Verde and Eastwood*









_Own photo - from my window_


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio
BGC*

_January|2016_



























*Kurt Urbanozo*










*Isabela Uriarte*










*Diana de Castro*










*Christine Alcantara*










*lacouer*



















*Randy Jordan Ortañez*



















*Llio Oliver Cardenas*










*mackydgreat*



















*Jahnelle de Jose*










*Kristine Jane Garcia*


----------



## jp1032




----------



## christos-greece

"ABOVE AND BEYOND" by Kim Co Lim, on Flickr

Binondo Church (free download-donations welcome-read below) by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr

"WHITE CLOUD COVER" by Kim Co Lim, on Flickr

"A fair weather" by Ken Cautiverio, on Flickr

The Eye by Albert Two Ingreso, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*
_after dawn_

_01|30|2016_









*Neskape*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*
_viewed from the *Ninoy Aquino International Airport (NAIA)*_

_01|31|2016_









*Yasuhiro Yokota*


----------



## anakngpasig

*Fort Bonifacio*








_Own photo_


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ortigas Center*

_02|01|2016_

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________.








*Cye Pelayo*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_05|08|2016_










*audr1s*


----------



## whateverls11

I never though manila can be this beautiful


----------



## christos-greece

Makati City is Glowing by hendra, on Flickr

Manila Skyline by Derek, on Flickr

flair towers mandaluyong by Landon Greaves, on Flickr

Glitters of Manila by Sunny Merindo, on Flickr

Haunted City by John Patrick Allanegui, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*
*BGC*

_05|09|2016_










*theupgradedlife*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_May|2016_










*cokoroko*










*Jeziel Camara*
_*Anthony Romblon*_










*Zie Acha*










*mclutters*










*kayelluk*





































*paularies32*










*CJ Lopez*










*why_am_i_chinatsu*










*clavert.md*










*exploventurer*










*Clarissa Ancheta*


----------



## hoverise

Manila










by Jay Mccormack


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*
*BGC* 

_05|15|2016_










*Lui Velasco*


----------



## sdblackshade

*Manila, Philippines*

Manila



sdblackshade said:


> Such a lovely mix of old and new structures forming
> Ermita, Manila skyline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from http://travelbyyourside.blogsm by me


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*
*BGC*

_05|19|2016_










*Joey Abiog*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Muntinlupa*
*Filinvest City, Alabang*
_the Metro's southernmost CBD_

_05|19|2016_




























*San Wan Park*


----------



## christos-greece

Day by LorenzMao, on Flickr

Morning over the City by hendra, on Flickr

Manila in Black & White by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Makati City is Glowing by hendra, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*
*BGC*

_May|2016_










*Jaime Dempsey*










*m.n.m.photos*














































*christianash*










*Ema Escasinas*










*rainiemsantos*










*rbenjam1n*










*Jazper Tiongson*










*trustedtravelgirl*










*Michelle An*










*lovelykhriselle*










*Fleur Guin*










*tataboxphotos*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila
Manila Bay*

_05|22|2016_




Awsat said:


> David Madrid


----------



## christos-greece

Blue hour of the City by hendra, on Flickr

Suburban Manila by ronvil, on Flickr

Manila city view of Knightbridge Skyscraper by hendra, on Flickr

Makati City is Glowing by hendra, on Flickr


----------



## andrej2015

In the night look good


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_May|2016_










*Nicco Valenzuela*










*nomeanness*










*Karl Nueva España*



















*Anthony Romblon*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio
BGC*

_05|27|2016_










*shootingestar*










_Lea Faith Basbas_


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*
_skyline seen from *BGC*_

_05|28|2016_










*Jigs Tenorio*


----------



## Hongsunman

I want to see also other districts of NCR not only developed area like Makati or BGC in this Thread.


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ortigas Center*

_May|2016_










*Lui Velasco*










*joedlaranoiii*










*Noel Villegas Manito*










*masatch.64*










*Jenriel Pons Lagat*










*serendipity.factor.777*










*Jernel Pateña*










*Jomel Burgos Bolences, CPA*










*Adrielle Austria*










*Monica Mikaela Acena*










*Dan Neil Policarpio*










*stitchingpanda*










*Louie Almeda*










*Aileen D. Barcarse*










*Ana Francheska Garcia*


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

WWOOOOOWWWW!!!!!
Thank you Jose Mari for constantly bringing the barrage of beautiful photos of Metro Manila! Keep them coming because there will be no stopping the Filipino resilience to push forward regardless of ANY obstacle whether it may be man made or by mother nature.
I love the greenery amidst the towering skyscrapers. From the skyways to the mall expansions to historic renovations....I don't want to miss a single moment!
I can't wait for my next visit when the grand luxurious Manila Bay Resort opens! I 'm also quite impressed with the Festival Alabang expansion...so much to look forward to!!
More progressive speed for the Philippines!!!! Mabuhay ng Pilipinas!!!:cheers:


----------



## anakngpasig

*Makati*



roydex said:


> by powergoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by thruthecabeza


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio
BGC*

_May-June|2016_










_*rodelosreyes*_



















*Manila Cityscape*










*nickbongat030914517*



















*chanonagel*










*Rem Hansol*










*Jecko Gustuffson*










*Sean Dones*



















*Chloe-Cleowin Samine*










*jadestag.ram*










*Federico Melocoton*









*Dominic Ang*










*Eugene De Guzman*










*yukichi_0524*










*Ica Tagud*










*Jhoseph Gozon Llorente*


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## anakngpasig

*Fort Bonifacio*


leechtat said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_June|2016_










*Enzo Valencia*










*Batchi Millari*










*ninoallago*










*Lester Pascua*










*kj52000*










*mutantx3*










*Angelo Galvez Laman*



















*morningswithmelissa*










*Jirah Narag*










*Daniel Richard Sta Romana*










*emzthaprincess*










*bellejore*










*bells3*










*Randy Canonizado*










*Kate Alvarez*










*Tush Gumpal*










*Gezuare Gacaferi Belegu*


----------



## philipdj

i just wondering what looks like manila outside BGC and makati area...? as long as i see this thread posted just about two places that.

thanks


----------



## Jose Mari

philipdj said:


> i just wondering what looks like manila outside BGC and makati area...? as long as i see this thread posted just about two places that.
> 
> thanks


Here's one I posted some days ago in case you missed it. 

*Ortigas Center*


----------



## anakngpasig

*Manila Bay*


Jose Mari said:


> _06|04|2016_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Melba Bernad*





Jose Mari said:


> _06|06|2016_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jean Claude Audet III*





Jose Mari said:


> _03|17|2016_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jet Cruz*





Awsat said:


> David Madrid


----------



## anakngpasig

*Valle Verde and Eastwood*








_Own photo_


----------



## anakngpasig

*Ortigas*








SM


----------



## anakngpasig

*Malate/Ermita*








TPS


----------



## anakngpasig

*San Juan*








Lancaster


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## anakngpasig

*Quezon City*









Archello









ReedElsevier









Arquitectonica









ElalJaneLasola









Cubao Station









Ibangtrip









Carlenecaratao


----------



## anakngpasig

YGC


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## anakngpasig

Interaksyon









Gridcrosser


----------



## anakngpasig

KentPleaseTry


----------



## anakngpasig

_own photo_


----------



## mhek

Philippines by 012389, on Flickr


Philippines by 012389, on Flickr


Pride Month by 012389, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

*Alabang*


View from Acacia, Alabang by Roberto Atienza, on Flickr


Westgrove by Nikka Gaspar, on Flickr


Just before the rain by Mark Almirante, on Flickr


nivea slidefest wearesummer by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr


Filinvest River Park by Sherwin Reyes, on Flickr


Alabang by cestagne01, on Flickr


River Park bridge by Bryan Montecillo, on Flickr

Westgrove by Nikka Gaspar, on Flickr


Untitled by Hub Hayag, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Metro Manila
MRT-3 *line just recently got some much needed boost in capacity with the addition of these brand new trains_










*Leomar Pascua*










*iamnnaelletsirk*










*Candy Valenzuela*



















*Francis Christopher Lo* 


_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

_click on the images below to see *video clips*_

*Gretchen Rojas*




*Christopher Anthony Quijano*



*Jed Christian Resurreccion*


----------



## sick_n_tired

Ortigas Center by CVB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## Jose Mari

*Metro Manila
LRT-2 *_is currently being extended_

_2016_










*hnrscty*










*andestination*










*newsatjuan*










*John Lettler Helsinki*










*janeymycin*










*Wayne Winter Uyseco*










*Lawrence Santos*










*songerph*










*Edwin Montemayor*










*myopicpanda_*

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

_click on images below to see *video clips*_


*Paul Impig*



*lordden_*


----------



## anakngpasig

*Manila Bay*









thelostboy









pwscenes









2ndopinion.ph









Arquitectonica









jovialwanderer









sportsgateway


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio*
_*BGC *skyline_


_06|27|2016_










*unicloh*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ortigas Center*
_*Manila City Hall* clock tower in the foreground_

_06|27|2016_


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_06|27|2016_










*Queenmelo Esguerra*


----------



## anakngpasig

*Las Piñas*


EVIA by wazzupilipinas


glassgarden by gerozel


----------



## anakngpasig

*McKinley Hill, Fort Bonifacio*



pronghorn said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

*Pasay*
_part of the *Mall of Asia* township along *Manila Bay*_

_06|28|2016_










*Ram Suson Photography*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Metro Manila*
_*LRT-1* traverses the old parts of Manila and is the Metro's first(1984). Seen here are its 3G trains that were introduced in 2007._










*Leomar Pascua*










*Daryll Alvero*



















*Yutaka Otsuka*










*Daryll Alvero*










*Brian Abcede, Daya R.N*

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


_click on image to see *video clip*_

*Kyle Sy*


----------



## anakngpasig

*Parts of Binondo and Ermita*








https://cosmopalistan.files.wordpress.com/2015/10/blog25.jpg


----------



## anakngpasig

*Fort Bonifacio*








Photo by: Leechat


----------



## anakngpasig

*Eastwood*








Margzwordz


----------



## anakngpasig

*Eastwood*








Panoramio


----------



## anakngpasig

*Rockwell*








Chipsandchats


----------



## anakngpasig

*Manila Bay*








Lamudi


----------



## anakngpasig

Roland Nagy


----------



## anakngpasig

John K Chua


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio
BGC*

_06|29|2016_










*Lui Velasco*


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## Jose Mari

*Fort Bonifacio
BGC*

_07|01|2016_










*jpaulpreyes*


----------



## anakngpasig

NOA


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_07|02|2016_










*jshmnl2.0*


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## pakaleklalawak

Makati
Century City Poblacion Area
METROPOLITAN MANILA
Philippines













by Roland Nagy
http://www.rolandnagyphotography.com


----------



## pakaleklalawak

Makati
METROPOLITAN MANILA
Philippines













by Roland Nagy
www.rolandnagyphotography.com


----------



## anakngpasig

Grayline


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## anakngpasig

Iba ang Aura sa baba by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

Balanghai in BGC by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

A monument for remembrance - panorama - Memorial Day by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

Untitled by jeffnoriega, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

Untitled by jeffnoriega, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_2016_




























*Anthony Romblon*


----------



## anakngpasig

^^  scroll>>>>>>>>>>>


Jose Mari said:


> *Makati*
> _2016_
> 
> 
> *Anthony Romblon*


----------



## Jose Mari

^^ Yeah the uploader said it was a stitch but it was too wide. Nice job. kay:


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila
Intramuros*

_07|06|2016_









_*김지유*_


----------



## Jose Mari

*Alabang*

_July|2016_










*Rose Gumabay*



















*norway_creed*










*Yutaka Otsuka*










*Pauline Alexi G. Guinday*




























*Butch Afante*










*Wyngard Pineda*










*Camille Bulo*










*southsnippets*










*Lorenz Lopez*










*Jorge Kakao*










*Jy Hora*



















*jayjourneys*










*Christopher Andrew*


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## pakaleklalawak

Makati
(view from Araneta Center Cubao)

METROPOLITAN MANILA
Philippines























Photo by: www.pusangkalye.net


----------



## pakaleklalawak

Makati
(view from Araneta Center Cubao)

METROPOLITAN MANILA
Philippines












Photo by: www.pusangkalye.net


----------



## pakaleklalawak

ORTIGAS
(view from Araneta Center Cubao)

METROPOLITAN MANILA
Philippines














Photo by: www.pusangkalye.net


----------



## pakaleklalawak

ORTIGAS -left
MAKATI -right
(view from Araneta Center Cubao)

METROPOLITAN MANILA
Philippines













Photo by: www.pusangkalye.net


----------



## pakaleklalawak

QUEZON CITY
(view from Ortigas)

METROPOLITAN MANILA
Philippines













Photo by: www.pusangkalye.net


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ortigas Center*

_July|2016_




























*Ryle Justin Uy*










*engrjayj*










*Jan Erik Flores*










*ilabsarahgee*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Taguig
BGC*

_07|22|2016_










*David Regoso*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila*

_July|2016_










*Arlyne Corpuz*










*Jude Galvadores*










*David Regoso*










*filtercha*










*Alex Idio*










*love________________you*










*Cyenne de la Rosa*










*amazemyles*










*Arianne Jade Aromin*










*Earl Bolivar*










*gallivantbelle*










*Steffen Hamann*










*jodemaster*










*Christian Autor*










*Suzette Jao*










*Eli Dung*










*nicolegenato*










*Julie Gayo*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Metro Manila*
*cityscapes and skylines from rooftop perstpectives*

_2016_




































































































*Benito Le Cabarro*


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## Jose Mari

*Metro Manila*
*cityscapes and skylines from rooftop perstpectives*

_07|23|2016_


















































































*frenchlipino*


----------



## anakngpasig

*San Antonio (with Fort Bonifacio* in the background)









_own photo_


----------



## midrise

WOWEEEEEEE!!!!..kay:kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Scarlet Haze by Jigs Tenorio, on Flickr

Skylines of Manila on a cloudy day by Trekpedition.Com, on Flickr

Portrait 5 by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

Portrait 4 by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

the great divide by Jimmy Hilario, on Flickr

"ABOVE AND BEYOND" by Kim Co Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_August|2016_




















*Celwyn Max Abasolo*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ortigas Center*

_August|2016_



















*Celwyn Max Abasolo*


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## Jose Mari

*Metro Manila
Jeepneys*

_July-August|2016_










*Dyovana Braga*










*Jade Bioneda*










*Walter Tommasino*










*Xerishya Jonpaula Gorobao*










*Jhom Austin Domingo*










*winkiebilly*










*myarbitraryticks*










*caramia.camera*










*lwang_nyc*










*Rutger Van Drongelen*










*theculturedpinoy*










*Krisha Francisco*










*sya_ohmn*










*viktory_na*


----------



## pakaleklalawak

Mandaluyong + ORTIGAS 


METROPOLITAN MANILA
Philippines





















Photo by: www.pusangkalye.net


----------



## anakngpasig

Skyline at 70kph by john edward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## Jose Mari

*Pasay
Mall of Asia*_ township_


_2016_










*oscar.okadamanila*










*Mimi Magsino*










*Tony Abundabar*










*taylorunicorn13*










*Alyona Ksenofontova*










*djrs30*










*Renz Marion Villanueva*










*JP Reyes*










*Arneil Coralde*










*Christian John*










*Mary Jane Gatchalian Castillo*










*Carlossizar de Vera*










*Ane Marie Dalere King*










*John Eric Catacutan*










*nqo3opn*










*Jessica Lee*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Muntinlupa
Alabang*

_July-August|2016_










*Masaru Someda*










*Yutaka Otsuka*










*Pao Spa*










*Marifel Unisa*










*Sandy Dominguez*










*leejeonghoon__*










*shid_happens*










*Heather Kim*










*Jenna V. Genio*










*jellydca*










*carlitoss_*



















*rondubss*










*chicolocotag911*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*
_rainy week_

_August|2016_




















____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*video clip*

*memorya_hs*


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_July-August|2016_














































*Alex Idio*


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## Jose Mari

*Taguig*
_*BGC* nightscapes_

_July-August|2016_














































*Nicco Valenzuela*










*Celwyn Max Abasolo*










*anggejim*



















*Johnathan Rebiso*










*Christian Bederico*










*Eli Fitriyah*










*Mark Lawrence Alcoran*










*Kim Patrick Aguirre*










*John Bunag*










*bonifacioglobalcity*


----------



## christos-greece

Makati Skyline at niight, Metro Manila - Philippines by antonio carranza, on Flickr

"When life feels in black and white, dream in color." #nightscape #cityscape #longexposure #citylights #photography #goprokiller #Manila #Philippines by Ken Rozen Cautiverio, on Flickr

Scarlet Haze by Jigs Tenorio, on Flickr

Philippines - Manila and Palawan (2016 03-04) -7.jpg by Ike ofSpain, on Flickr

Portrait 4 by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

Intramuros: Street Scene by Dico Calingal, on Flickr

Kubaw, ph by Gelo Asuncion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## tennocho208

Metro Manila's 3 main central business districts - Ortigas, BGC, Makati

Ultrawide by George Qua, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Manila*

_September|2016_










*Galayna Willfred*










*Andrew Budsock*










*Vincent Landrito*










*Terrie Casuncad*





































*Manila Cityscape*










*Evgeniya Odintsova*










*rebbylicious*










*Roland Jezer Abiog*










*j5_jeffrocks*










*Gin Martell*










*Ella Pauline Banaag*










*Yashprel Joyce Oriel*










*let.the.images.do.the.talking*










*Jade Manalac*










*David Malinowski*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Metro Manila*
_*car porn*_

_September|2016_










*Chyng Reyes*



















*ridepilipinas*



















*9tro_alliance*




























*Keith Bryan Haw*



















*John Carlo Velasco*





































*supercars_manila*










*hjhdhj2005*


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## sick_n_tired

Ortigas 01-9172016 by CVB, on Flickr


Ortigas 02-9172016 by CVB, on Flickr


Ortigas 03-9172016 by CVB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## pakaleklalawak

[
METROPOLITAN MANILA
Philippines

Taken from a plane En Route to NAIA
Apologies for the gloomy weather and pollution

Sequence: Ortigas CBD- BGC CBD -MAKATI- MANILA Bay Area












































































Photo by: www.pusangkalye.net


----------



## christos-greece

Gardens and skyscrapers seen at Ayala Triangle Park, in Makati, Metro Manila. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

Modern skyscrapers at Bonifacio Global City at sunset, in Taguig, Metro Manila, The Philippines. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

makati streets at night 1 by gem, on Flickr

The Queen is in Town by esy05, on Flickr

Fort Bonafacio by Landon Greaves, on Flickr

Binondo Church (free download-donations welcome-read below) by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr

Between Two Worlds by Jigs Tenorio, on Flickr

Makati Skyline by Chris Davies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## anakngpasig

by mykel7873


----------



## RonnieR

Super moon in Manila. 



greats said:


> Manila, Philippines


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## christos-greece

Buildings located at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings located at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings located at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings located at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Lightning strikes a tower by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Metro, Manila, Philippines by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr

Sunset, Manila, Philippines by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr

Texting by Chris Davies, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ortigas Center*

_October-November|2016_



















*Daniel Barrios*










*Irene Fernandez*










*Rahad Calderon*










*wandering.igorot*










*Jay Bernaldez*










*Deo Angelo Saique*










*JJace Dela Cruz*










*Cris Arcillo*










*John Ruffy Cuanan*










*lyn.lovegood*










*Elliot Quinn*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ortigas Center*

_October-November|2016_










*Dar Paolo*










*98_je2*










*Anton Carranza*










*igomi*










_*moveslikedarell*_










*Mitchki Miguel*










*kuchijoseph*










*bonniecanesso*










*Allan Luna*










*Daniel Barrios*










*Donie Cruz*










*Anton Carranza*


----------



## anakngpasig

https://www.facebook.com/juliustsantos


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## christos-greece

Buildings located at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings located at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings located at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings located at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Lightning strikes a tower by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Makati dusk in B&W by Antonio Rivera, on Flickr

Cityscape in the evening light by Roberto Verzo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## sick_n_tired

Makati City Skyline 
by CVB, on Flickr

30 November 2016


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## christos-greece

Buildings located in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings located at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings located in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings located at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Palm trees and modern buildings reflecting in a pool at Bonifacio Global City, in Taguig, Metro Manila, The Philippines. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

Buildings located at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Texting by Chris Davies, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

- edit: dmca


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## christos-greece

Fireworks on Christmas Eve by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Christmas 2016 at Landmark Makati by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

Happy New Year ! あけましておめでとうございます ! by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Combination of Church and State by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Starry Starry Night by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Christmas Decor at Sky Park by Megacitizens.com, on Flickr

Festival of Lights (19) by Megacitizens.com, on Flickr

Festival of Lights (21) by Megacitizens.com, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all* :cheers:


----------



## mhek

Metro Manila

BGC by 012389, on Flickr


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Manila , PH*

*old but gold*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © KanoWithCamera






808 state said:


> Dec 27 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by David Madrid





Jose Mari said:


> _*Fort Bonifacio & Makati CBD*_
> 
> _December|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *David Madrid*





Jose Mari said:


> *Makati*
> 
> _01|30|2016_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *adbenchures*


----------



## metrosuburban

NYCrulz said:


> I know Im late to the party, but please dont post cuck ass pictures like these ones :bash::bash::bash:
> I am sure nobody has to know what ******* lifestyle you live in Manila or wherever


Inggit ka lang!!! :nuts:


----------



## christos-greece

@Jose Mari and @NYCrulz: *Please calm down both*


----------



## christos-greece

People and vehicles on street in in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings located at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Downton Manila by Earl Ware, on Flickr

DSC_0064 by tensilegroup, on Flickr

Arrows and skyscrapers along Makati Avenue, in Makati, Metro Manila, The Philippines. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

Gardens and skyscrapers seen at Ayala Triangle Park, in Makati, Metro Manila. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

Flowers and fountains at sunset at Rizal Park, in Ermita, Manila, The Philippines. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

Fountain garden and palm trees at Fort Santiago, in Intramuros, Manila, The Philippines. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

Palm trees and modern buildings reflecting in a pool at Bonifacio Global City, in Taguig, Metro Manila, The Philippines. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

The Minor Basilica and Metropolitan Cathedral of the Immaculate Conception (Manila Cathedral) at night, in Intramuros, Manila, The Philippines. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## christos-greece

Firework on New Year`s Eve in Manila, Philippines. (2017 January 1.) by Roland Nagy, on Flickr

In the evening light by Roberto Verzo, on Flickr

Dreary day in Makati... by Asiacamera, on Flickr

Modern skyscrapers at Bonifacio Global City at sunset, in Taguig, Metro Manila, The Philippines. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

New Year Fireworks and Smoke by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Tower One x Philamlife Tower by April Manaloto, on Flickr

MANILA03 by FLORIAN GRANJON, on Flickr


----------



## sick_n_tired

Escolta by CVB, on Flickr

05 Feb 2017


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

P1090776 by Stella4D, on Flickr

P1090779 by Stella4D, on Flickr

20170123_120348 by Stella4D, on Flickr


----------



## roydex

we appreciate your efforts @Oasis-Bankok & @Christos-Greece
Thankyou so much :cheers:


----------



## roydex

dp


----------



## christos-greece

Buildings located at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Makati Avenue, Sunset by Steven Keating, on Flickr

downtown makati manila by Jackie-in-the-BOX, on Flickr

Manilla, Philippines by Benjamin Cohen, on Flickr

My digs this week ... by Asiacamera, on Flickr

Makati by sakurinho, on Flickr

Stop by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Ortigas/Makati Skyline Philippines DSC01174 by S.J.L Photography, on Flickr


----------



## roydex

^^ the last pic was actually Ortigas, San Juan & Eastwood City Skyline & not Makati


----------



## roydex

by http://instagram.com/jayjallorina









by http://instagram.com/memorya_hs









by http://instagram.com/aniela__r 









by http://instagram.com/shivganiga 









by http://instagram.com/travelosyo 









by http://instagram.com/empireeast 









by http://instagram.com/jhun_bayot


----------



## christos-greece

BGC by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

Makati Skyline by matoy, on Flickr

Subway makati by Enharmonic melodies, on Flickr

Guardian from the Past by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

_DSC2257-V1-2k by cynthia gloria, on Flickr

Covered Walkway by Chris Davies, on Flickr

Makati Central Business District by Mardonie Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parkway Drive by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Makati, Manila, Philippines by Mandy Eyley, on Flickr

Makati, Manila, Philippines by Mandy Eyley, on Flickr

Intramouros. Manila, Philippines by Mandy Eyley, on Flickr

Intramouros. Manila, Philippines by Mandy Eyley, on Flickr

Intramouros. Manila, Philippines by Mandy Eyley, on Flickr

powerplant mall of Makati city by Yusuke_SG, on Flickr

My digs this week ... by Asiacamera, on Flickr

Brighten up your day by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## roydex

view from McKinley Hill, Taguig City, by http://instagram.com/anasalwi


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## Kintoy

Fort Bonifacio - High Street


----------



## Kintoy




----------



## Kintoy

*
UP Town Center *


----------



## christos-greece

To the top by Neil Edwin Sinadjan, on Flickr

Afternoon at the park. by Neil Edwin Sinadjan, on Flickr

We are the Fisher folks by Neil Edwin Sinadjan, on Flickr

A street corner. by Neil Edwin Sinadjan, on Flickr

Lines, shapes and shadows by Neil Edwin Sinadjan, on Flickr

Minasa Festival 2017 by Neil Edwin Sinadjan, on Flickr

Look up young man. by Neil Edwin Sinadjan, on Flickr

Buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## roydex

Friday Photos from IG 3-17-2017,









By http://instagram.com/yssa_garcia









By http://instagram.com/kaycelles









By http://instagram.com/foreverhaze









By http://instagram.com/djbuddah17









By http://instagram.com/sheroseontimare









By http://instagram.com/angel_micah









By http://instagram.com/9dum


----------



## roydex

Another photos from IG, 3-17-2017








By http://instagram.com/iamgillianhero









By http://instagram.com/cristianpaulbc









By http://instagram.com/rodescalada









By http://instagram.com/ayamred05









By http://instagram.com/nastyfunky









By http://instagram.com/m1ng_v2_









By http://instagram.com/angelo.galvez









By http://instagram.com/lawrence_of_zam









By http://instagram.com/illumilluki









By http://instagram.com/notarlo_









By http://instagram.com/kurt_urbanozo









By http://instagram.com/starausfernost


----------



## christos-greece

Magallanes, EDSA Northbound by John Bernard R. Cagampan, on Flickr

BGC by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

Buildings located at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings located at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Lightning strikes a tower by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Manila Clean Air Act by Juan Calleja, on Flickr

Makati Skyline by Chris Davies, on Flickr

rockwell makati city manila philippines by Santa Fe Relocation Services, on Flickr


----------



## roydex

^^ flickr photos were still the best
i just don't have the access :lol:
thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

How Am I Gonna Cross This Street? by David Madrid, on Flickr

another day by Tatsu Yamashiro, on Flickr

#manila #city #street #buildings #evening #philippines by Helga, on Flickr

Untitled by Francis Reyes, on Flickr

Life: forced to bravery by Ronald Banzon, on Flickr

hello roxas blvd by Irish Vinluan, on Flickr

IMG_2669 by Zeljko Babic, on Flickr

Traffic in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Traffic in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

DSCF4669 by Meng Dimacali, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_Manila_

_January|2017_










*Al Marvien Savandal*










*Rianne Malabanan*










*Raf Rafael*










*gorjesssa*










*j_e_97_*










*Dennis L. Dancel*










*Leslie Anne Uy*










*Anastasiya Sergeeva*










*Jayson Gallano*



















*Samantha Visone*










*ghettogames*


----------



## Jose Mari

_Manila_

_February|2017_










*Dave Planta*










*Enharmonic Melodies*










*????*










*amsanpedro*










*Joyce Retanan*










*Andrew Naval*










*Elizabeth Pronina*










*Nel Silva*










*Vin Orias*










*rickbradymusic*










*Jake Lester T. Bodegas*










*Angelo Garcia*


----------



## Jose Mari

_Manila_

_February-March|2017_




























*vecheslavoff*










*Max Abasolo*










*Chris Fleet*



















*Yanusya Sheludko*










*Angel Francisco*










*Marta Zukowska*










*Adriell Calip*










*Zaher El Khatib*










*Carlo Libiran*


----------



## roydex

^^ nice collections :cheers:


----------



## Jose Mari

_Manila_

_March|2017_










*travelographers*










*Jefrey L. Apuli*










*Wahico de Leon*










*Paz Jalandoni*










*iuliia_infiniti*










*Zestian 젯찬*










*Wahico de Leon*










*systars*










*jonatan_misel*










*Rusydi Amir Rodi*










*klu_klu_klu_klu*










*vecheslavoff*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_January|2017_










*Евгения Юрецкая*










*roughangelo*










*Jose Antonio Lopez*










*lovesian*










*travelingnikkiting*










*Harry G*










*Victoria Valleramos*










*Haadi Bakar*










*Noelle Etheena*










*Metro Staycation*










*relevantpty*










*Gaya Ravid*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_January|2017_



















*Rolands Rekke*










*Noel Lim*










*annediaries*










*Haadi Bakar*










*ryzalauren*










*misterhubs*










*brambel*










*Rizza Del Rosario*










*Haadi Bakar*










*therunnerinpink*










*Maria Kalenyuk*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Taguig*_
BGC_

_January|2017_










*Jaypee Pasaylo*










*Johnathan Baldonado*










*Gel Toyogon*










*Edric Villamor*










*Christine Losañes*










*Claire Hanna*










*Yujin Song*










*Diana??*










*kristoffercp*










*John Templeton*










*Wayne Sardea*










*Elvin Mendoza*


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

Nice


----------



## Jose Mari

*Taguig*_
BGC_

_January|2017_










*giomlagio*










*itsmeeyronpol*










*Igor Kashin*










*moyfridstray*










*joohee0408*










*Claro Cortes IV*










*Jeric De Josef*










*Sam de la Cuesta*










*aiaqescasinasrn*










*Haadi Bakar*










*Jess Vincent Villnueva*










*wonderland.alices*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_February|2017_










*Daniela Oliveira*










*xaneybert*










*vincntpusa*










*Resly Resalthy*










*Jessa May Botavara Bautista*










*The Buff Traveller*










*Clare Elaine*










*Angelo Perete*










*Марина Шуппо*










*Jen Brook*










*Joey Hernandez, MD*










*Andri Heriawan*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_February|2017_










*Max Abasolo*










*Metro Staycation*










*Aljeroe M. Funtila*










*Anniina Makela*










*Alexander Synaptic*










*elle_brava333*










*moyfridstray*










*kimismay*










*Yam Laranas*










*Max Abasolo*










*Christian Henry Rimando*










*Kumars Moghadam*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Taguig*_
BGC_

_February|2017_










*Regine May Cereno*










*Earl Lasangue*










*galescapes*










*Pavan Yadav*










*Ryan Ilinon*










*Marianne Salonga*










*Shirley Monreal*










*di_traveler*










*Hussein Catanyag*










*Ekaterina Shchulepnikova*










*zhareyxx*










*Jeff Lucas*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Taguig*_
BGC_

_February|2017_










*Jay Purisima*










*Marc Jemel B. Angeles*










*Jet Navarro*










*Kenneth De Leon Dionisio*










*Kris Bernal*










*Jennibeth Bad-an *










*Hyacinth Navamos*










*JT Tanangonan*










*Yanna*










*islandbag*










*Shiela Vagilidad*










*Atty. Mark A. Reyes*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Pasay*
Mall of Asia Township_










*paulinenicolee*










*xennaira*










*marikswg*










*Yam Laranas*










*DestimAsian*










*crizzlegail*










*heeeymich*










*Ella Ellera*










*Ian Evora*










*Joms Lu*










*Genica Bocalan*










*Dennis Valdes*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_March|2017_










*Rain Mendoza*










*JC Balcera Espinosa*



















*Luke Power*










*Jose Antonio Lopez*










*Archie Esleyer*










*ashop.aa*










*Heaven Paralejo*










*iamredboi*










*Cassandra Cruz Gulinao*










*hiromilk0410*










*Yam Laranas*


----------



## christos-greece

#manila #city #street #roof #view #philippines by Helga, on Flickr

Hula Time by Harri Suvisalmi, on Flickr

S Curve by Arwin Palac, on Flickr

Crossing street by Rafal Bieniek, on Flickr

Please, wait by Rafal Bieniek, on Flickr

To the top by Neil Edwin Sinadjan, on Flickr

Edsa Light Trails by Michael Pagulayan, on Flickr

Suburban Manila by ronvil, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Ortigas Center*

_1st Qtr.|2017_










*Kris Guico*


*
Mon Jahrenel*










*Meiadel Reyes*










*Max Abasolo*










*Lora Cerdan*










*Jei Beltrano*










*Lee Lansang*










*Pinky Nepumuceno*










*Jade Amber*










*Metro Staycation*










*Yusuke Takagi*










*maganda_73*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Cool, very nice ones


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_March|2017_










*Benjo Cabarro*










*aggieschmaggie*










*Merlito Pabatao*










*Nathan Del Rey*










*Kim Mikah Go*










*knitsandcoffee*










*Enzo Magtoto*










*JH Viernes*










*migohlifestyle*










*Bernard Beltran*










*daeun.ss*










*_yunfairy*


----------



## Jose Mari

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Cool, very nice ones


Thanks. :cheers:


*Taguig*_
BGC_

_March|2017_










*Jetstar Asia*










*Matt Maniego*










*Luke Power*










*wonderland.alices*










*Johann Matthieu Fabian Flores*










*Sertan Untut*










*jpbfonte*










*Richard Garaniel*










*Yen Constantino*










*Leila Dizon*










*Bobby Guingona*










*Hideo Muraoka*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Taguig*_
BGC_

_March|2017_










*Rey Chris Sarraga*










*Daniel Ong*










*Joshua Coronacion*










*Jhean Carpio*










*Chris Nocon*










*Pauline May Cornista*










*whatsupbgc*










*AJ Guerra*










*Joyette Danan*










*Cha Gonzales*










*Osay Magturo*










*Alexa Karpova*


----------



## roydex

Nice ^^ So much finds! so dope! :cheers:
Makati to Taguig, Metro Manila








By http://instagram.com/devilzlongz

Makati, Metro Manila

















By http://instagram.com/allgoodcor









By http://instagram.com/monjahrenel









By http://instagram.com/hideo_official


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Parañaque*
E-City_


_Solaire Resort and Casino_









*Arenn Bigcas*










*Cheska Summer*










*Natalia Matviychuk*










*Jay Arvee Tanseng Pacua*










*Sofia Irah S. Roca*



_City of Dreams Manila_









*packgoexplore*










*isthislil*










*Cherry Bacani*



_Okada Manila_









*Bryan Jalandra*










*Bryan Jalandra*










*Aix Montes*










*Paolo Victorio*


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3123 by mykel7873, on Flickr

Makati CBD by Jet Rabe, on Flickr

SKY WAY (Manila, Philippines) by Nehbol Alcantara, on Flickr

Metro Manila by ilya, on Flickr

EDSA - the most congested highway in Metropolitan Manila by Roberto Verzo, on Flickr

Ayala center. Makati. Manila. Philippines by Ricardo Fernandez, on Flickr

Manila Clean Air Act by Juan Calleja, on Flickr

Manila's Gotham City, A city in the sky. by Jason R, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Quezon City*

_2017_










*Jon Yao*










*Dwight Ian Gabucan*










*Edmer Yancy Lagdaan*










*MRAS Photography*










*Carla Jaraplasan*










*Raymarc Badillo*










*Joshua C. Azariah*










*mikimikimchi*










*Raymarc Badillo*










*Manhattan Garden City*










*Mich Gallardo*










*Denmark Alejandro*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Quezon City*

_2017_










*Kathleen Mendiola*










*Chelsea Laynesa*










*Dannessa Absolid *










*Kateleen Facunla*










*Roger Maristela Rodriguez*










*boarding_gate101*










*Jomike Pasamonte*










*fancy_028*










*Zianra Pelea*










*Json Samoro*










*Carene Carpio, ECE*










*gizguideph*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Muntinlupa*
Alabang_

_2017_










*yums0511*










*o.newbie*










*Jen Returan*










*Marvin De Mesa*










*Mich Barcelona*










*Joseph Bonifacio*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Muntinlupa*
Alabang_

_2017_










*Francis Gerson*










*Angelica Blick*










*Blessie Cruz*










*Joseph Bonifacio*










*JM Quibs*










*Sam Bolivar*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Muntinlupa*
Alabang_

_2017_










*Emmanuel Pader*










*Gian Paulo Austria*










*パトリシア*










*Mhey Martin*










*Ronnie A. Navarro*










*Alexis Gabilan*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Muntinlupa*
Alabang_

_2017_










*Mark Elnand*










*andiiventures*










*Jonjon C. Samonte*










*Jane Villanueva*










*Crimson Hotel Filinvest City*










*Renee Salonga*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*_

_April|2017_










*Jacob Rammer*










*Chuck Gutierrez*










*Raven Alexis Rivera*










*Diana Tännenbaum*










*mightythegoldenretriever*










*Gelo Guevara*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*_

_April|2017_











*park_sung_jun888*










*markguintibano*










*jfseize*










*embraceadventure*










*Pinar Teziç*










*LA Aguinaldo*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*_

_April|2017_










*







*










*Andrew Gacutan*










*daniepatutie*










*Guen Chan Peñoso*










*Claire Baldueza*










*jmoore1988*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*_

_April|2017_










*therusticnomad*










*marireyitas*










*headhunterz*










*Christian Autor*










*nara111111*










*Richard Santos*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_April|2015_










*Alyona Ksenofontova*










*unagi_928*










*Alshrief Arwa*










*Roldan Pinos*










*emmaxoxo_j*










*Jung Yu Jin*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_April|2015_










*kevleeeeee*










*mk_star_lee*










*Michelle Manel*










*fab_elparm*










*Luke Power*










*Daniel Keyhoe*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC_

_April|2017_










*Basser Bright Kho Banlat*










*James Belda*










*Victor Ongpin*










*Nicole Andersson*










*Gary Calpito*










*dolly019*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC_

_April|2017_











*Sam Okal*










*Japet Santos*










*Ozair Ambag, RMT*










*themervfilm*










*Kïrsten Lucien Sebastián*










*revinrely*


----------



## sick_n_tired

Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila


Mandaluyong City by CVB, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_April|2015_











*Jerry A. Nacion*










*Haruka Nanami*










*Asyong Llamas*










*Ric Cruz*










*Kian Neri*










*xcaramanga*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC_

_April|2017_











*Brianne Jacobe*










*iliwanagj*










*gramorphone*










*Vin Delgado*










*Janeena Chan*










*Jon Tueres Limbo*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_April|2015_










*Marsha Leia Guzman*










*Vanessa Pisalsas*










*Vida S Morales*










*Nereid Jane Valente Alabado*










*Magic Mike A.*










*mein.auto*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC_

_April|2017_










*mark_bryan86*










*Eliseo S. Lagman Jr.*










*9jadotcom*










*Elone Chua-Go*










*streamlineautoplus*










*Reno Tiongson*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Churches*_


_The Immaculate Conception Cathedral of Cubao_










*oreo22*










*Xan Izobel Jariego*










*Ace Bonita*



_Our Lady of Montserrat Abbey_









*Fille Lumiére*










*Sarah Barnawe*










*Ramon Miguel Gonzales*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Churches*_


_Santisimo Rosario Parish Church_









*Carlo Apellanes*



_Shrine of Jesus_









*kreztinrn*



_San Sebastian Church_









*photocce424*










*Aaron Santos*










*mercadork*










*emon72*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Churches*


_The Manila Cathedral_


















*shadychancc*










*_imsixela_*










*King Baldoz*










*George Mateo*










*Clive Manlosa*


----------



## christos-greece

Fly me to the Moon by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Rockwell City at night by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

The concrete jungle wakes up. #sunset #manila #skyline #greenhills #shawboulevard #mandaluyong #makati #fujixt2 #xf35mm #nightshot #longexposure #nightphotography #citiscapes #skyline #urbanscapes #photosofyu by Ryan Raymond Yu, on Flickr

Making the best out of my view. #iphone7plus #manila #concretejungle #photosofyu by Ryan Raymond Yu, on Flickr

On the farthest side of the pic you should be able to see a faint silhouette of Mt Mariveles a dormant volcano in the province of Bataan. This shot was taken all the way from San Juan City. #fujixt2 #xf1024 @ 24mm #citiscapes #manila #luzon #photosofyu by Ryan Raymond Yu, on Flickr

the violinist by Jimmy Hilario, on Flickr

Makati, Manila, Philippines by Mandy Eyley, on Flickr

Makati, Manila, Philippines by Mandy Eyley, on Flickr

Intramouros. Manila, Philippines by Mandy Eyley, on Flickr

Manila, Philippines by Mandy Eyley, on Flickr

Intramouros. Manila, Philippines by Mandy Eyley, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*Churches*


_San Agustin_









*rainierbrent*










*Eunice Dela Calzada Lacia*










*iankusinero*










*Teddy Tan Patti*










*George Mateo*










*davidgino2x*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Mandaluyong & Pasig*
Ortigas Center_

_April|2017_










*Lui Velasco*










*xavierphoenix27*










*John Gerwin De las Alas*










*april_ba*










*janicaque*










*Raigardas Pajeda*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Mandaluyong & Pasig*
Ortigas Center_


_April|2017_











*Shaila Gan*










*jeongjune_*










*_jrmbgs*










*Mark Russel Alvaro*










*Joseph Vijandre*










*Tristan Bautista*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Churches*

_April|2017_


_San Miguel Church_









*jenoirish*



_Malate Church_









*maewparadee*



_Baclaran Church_









*myemye.travels*










*kamirudeboy*










*mackisip*










*greenmango168*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*_

_April|2017_










*Niki Jon Y. Tolentino*










*dxclusive*









*nhenelai_22*










*Lidya Selivanova*










*Andrew Gacutan*










*Bang Magat*


----------



## christos-greece

Buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

I'M Hotel Makati by annalyn jusay, on Flickr

Texting by Chris Davies, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*_

_April|2017_










*Sandra Alegre*










*Jochelle P. Gaspar*










*Irra Mandarina*










*jayendaya*










*nhenelai_22*










*Jane Maluabang*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_April|2017_










*ianzeye*










*mentaljuices*










*wanderessaby*










*Stefan Bengtsson*










*Aurelija G.*










*rodrigolab*










*Micah Noel Ilar Perpetua*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC

April|2017_

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


















*Andrea Venturi*










*Jamie Anotnio*










*Nabila Hanafiah*










*Ivan Ray Junidil*










*John Michael M. Pacinos*










*Michelangelo Meriales*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*_

_April|2017_










*shafiairlines*










*shafiairlines*










*Janissen Lim*










*Louisse Carreon*










*Natalia Kuznetsova*










*Dianne Nicole C. Dominguez*










*Alexander Abuda Shakera*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_April|2017_










*yaan_177*










*Eileen Marquez*










*Mina Deocareza*










*Paula Abjelina - Dela Cuesta*










*colordelavida*










*John Templeton*










*Rodel Dong*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC

April|2017_










*Val Fierick Samson*










*Patrick Tan*



















*Kirsten Lucien Sebastián*










*Bet Villareal*










*amariebnvsta*










*Michelangelo Meriales*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*_

_April|2017_










*pjwason*










*Bino Chua*










*gabburrito*










*iamteejei*










*Manuel Kähr*










*themanilaproject*










*Jacob Rammer*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Mandaluyong & Pasig*
Ortigas Center

April|2017_










*Thomas Nguyen*










*Francis Magbanua*










*Zaneta Baran*










*Rommel "ROMZ" Morales*










*Nedong Angelo Emi*










*Jon Tueres Limbo*










*domsoreal*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_April|2017_










*777ladypilot*










*Angela Chin*










*Jasper Leonardo*










*MiG Ayesa*










*Lena Gitt*










*Allan Luna*










*Jasper Ivan*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC

April|2017_










*Nomer Guiwa*










*Gracia Monique Francisco*










*Luigi Pernia*










*Irene Karra Manzana*










*Norman Lester Talla*










*matatag*










*Cholo Dela Cruz*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*_

_April|2017_










*beautyhustlebykaren*










*Earl John Balderama*










*rjm.onster*










*Kiti Calvelli*










*Robert Amuran*










*aaronphetamine*










*zzeleven*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Mandaluyong & Pasig*
Ortigas Center & Greenfield District

April|2017_










*shen_shenshego*










*Rhoy Francisco*










*Ann Bernal*










*bwownshoogah*










*ismaelfisco*










*greenfield_leasing*










*Eunick Nobe*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Makati*

_April|2017_











*makeitmakati*










*Paul Baron*










*tareqbanamah*










*stgilesmakati*











*Sharenz Risnny Torres*










*Rob David*










*Isaac Mor*


----------



## christos-greece

People and vehicles on street in in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Arrows and skyscrapers along Makati Avenue, in Makati, Metro Manila, The Philippines. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

Gardens and skyscrapers seen at Ayala Triangle Park, in Makati, Metro Manila. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

Flowers and fountains at sunset at Rizal Park, in Ermita, Manila, The Philippines. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

Fountain garden and palm trees at Fort Santiago, in Intramuros, Manila, The Philippines. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

Palm trees and modern buildings reflecting in a pool at Bonifacio Global City, in Taguig, Metro Manila, The Philippines. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

The Minor Basilica and Metropolitan Cathedral of the Immaculate Conception (Manila Cathedral) at night, in Intramuros, Manila, The Philippines. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

Philippine Stock Exchange, Ayala, Makati Philippines (Infrared Photography) by Jose Carlo Reyes, on Flickr

Sunday service by Chris Davies, on Flickr

THE FORT by Novo Biskayano, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC

April|2017_










*Citadel Colisao*










*Migz Garduque*










*Sunao Sakata*










*rishiboombai*










*Hang Pham*










*Michael "Casty" Castañeda*










*Aaron Palabyab*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC

April|2017_










*capt_majid*










*xcaramanga*










*Ephraim Dela Cruz*










*Sharon Bendavid*










*aaronphetamine*










*Paloma Picart*










*Michelangelo Meriales*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Mandaluyong*

April|2017_










*Bibo Lee Perey*










*kpophilippines*










*craeyons*










*Leslie Figueroa*










*ddevil04*










*Matt Baguinon*










*IC Quintos*


----------



## christos-greece

Street in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

NAIA Airport in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Office buildings located in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Lines by Christian Vincent Dugayo, on Flickr

Buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00148 by Jovannie Abarquez, on Flickr

DSC00265 by Jovannie Abarquez, on Flickr

Buses at night, Ayala , EDSA Makati (37) by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr

Buses at night, Ayala , EDSA Makati (47) by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr

Buses at night, Ayala , EDSA Makati (39) by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr

Buses at night, Ayala , EDSA Makati (42) by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr

Makati by James Barton, on Flickr

DSCF0051 by Charl Pantaleon, on Flickr

Greenbelt Mall Makati. Manila, Philippines. by Mandy Eyley, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

May|2017_










*kristinedaryl*










*saturdaynikki*










*Dane Mendoza*










*Jack Robert Ellis*










*haaaaru7256*










*jozelp*










*Chris Esparaguera*










*Khaliq Roziman*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

May|2017_










*Pooja Shah*










*Jirell Mendoza Delos Santos*










*Akira Takahashi*










*Roxanne Areta Alday*










*lavidalokal*










*Al Valencia*



















*Rhy Vibal*


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4102 by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr

Jeep by Jason R, on Flickr

Cityscape of Metro Manila in Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Cityscape of Metro Manila in Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Cityscape of Metro Manila in Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Cityscape of Metro Manila in Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Makati Skyline by Loki Fenrir, on Flickr

Makati dusk in B&W by Antonio Rivera, on Flickr

To the top by Neil Edwin Sinadjan, on Flickr

_bright New day_ by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC

May|2017_










*JP Reyes*










*Shangri-La at the Fort, Manila*










*Eric Cham*










*theunknownnetizen*










*Lexi Aguila*










*mz0577*










*Larry Nepumuceno*










*Jesselle Cuevas*










*Zedrick Evangelista*










*Michelangelo Meriales*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC

May|2017_










*Charyn Lim*










*Aileen Camille*










*Marielle Simpliciano*










*your12th*










*julianmattheww_*










*dan.film*










*Sergey Fedorov*










*Joan Tuaño*










*Dong Olmedo*










*Ric Cruz*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Mandaluyong & Pasig*
mostly Ortigas Center, Greenfield District & Capitol Commons

May|2017_










*Harnie Janapin, PI, PTRP*










*Jordan Tobias*










*Gian Garcia*










*Zhara Nilsson*










*Erin Faith Castro Miranda LPT*










*workhaven*










*Thomas Nguyen*










*madisondaenerys*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

May|2017_










*Cristina Angeles*










*babyluchiie*










*Elizabeth May Villegas*










*iionathomas*










*Kiko Moldero*










*dshuttterbug*










*Veronika Gini*










*Kian Neri*










*Sonny Lee*










*Karina Juhl Kistaiansen*


----------



## Rg.naga

https://imageshack.us/i/pnE9KPlWj

-Google-


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

May|2017_










*Carlo Mallo*










*CMSItravels*










*Princess Gonzales Tan*










*Mark Anthony Reyes*










*Ruzzel Miclat*










*RD Bondoc*










*choi_chara*










*xkimberly.13*










*icewarunyu*










*donsdavid*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Mandaluyong & Pasig*
mostly Ortigas Center, Greenfield District & Capitol Commons

May-June|2017_










*Magnus Lindgren*










*Gian Rei*










*judayabaroa021*










*masterzezeze*










*missvagabonda*










*Saurabh Kumar*










*missvagabonda*










*Kristian Regio*










*alyssaksmp*










*Yen Dureza*


----------



## Jose Mari

edit: double post


----------



## christos-greece

Makati by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr

Makati by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr

Cityscape of Metro Manila in Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Office buildings located in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Office buildings located in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

2016 (Dec) - Ayala Triangle, Makati by Jeff Pineda, on Flickr

DSCF1845 by Antonio Rivera, on Flickr

Buildings located at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*

June|2017_










*Flyby Ninja*










*cantabileslie*










*trishtrishy*










*magsaysaygroup*










*nishikongkwaylai*










*Arbie Iwag*










*Raph Cocson*










*Denise Gamboa*










*_seungheee*










*Tara Soberano*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC

June|2017_










*Camille Co*










*Jheymour Lat*










*Aya Somil*










*Max Gray*










*Faith Pingkian*










*jemsrebadulla*










*Lester Sualog*










*Alex Beltran*










*will.sunnyside*










*Christian John Alqueza*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

June|2017_










*Yolynne Medina*










*Michael Han*










*Theodorus Widiatmoko*










*Kryz Uy*










*Drew Enriquez*










*nazira_ny*










*sylwia_0007*










*Tom Barretto Tuala*










*instamussmuss*










*Christian John Alqueza*


----------



## hkskyline

Are these public-accessible spots?

https://www.flickr.com/photos/eat1ng/34278913790/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/eat1ng/34091659383/


----------



## Jose Mari

^^ Sure. The only places inaccessible to the public are the gated exclusive villages. You have to be a guest of one of the houses or maybe have some sort of business to attend to, and must leave some form of personal identification with the security people (like a driver's license) at the gates that you can retrieve later on when you're about to leave the place. Otherwise everything else in the Metro is almost accessible to anyone from the slums to the more posh areas.


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Mandaluyong & Pasig*
mostly Ortigas Center, Greenfield District & Capitol Commons

June|2017_










*Shiela Dimzon*










*Shane Russel Abella*










*John Michael Austria*










*florfitlife*










*Shashank Sharma*










*gayanne01*










*shmarcus*










*Alex Fellizar*










*Lhei Trinidad*










*lovedrunkidiot*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC

June|2017_











*Jayson Corpuz Rimando*










*Dana Quiambao*










*timesofamma*










*ALVEO Land Corp*










*Shoji Nakamura*










*Joel Ong*










*yunwoo.emo*










*KC Medel*










*richearthjewelry*










*Gabriela Lopes*


----------



## christos-greece

COME FLY WITH ME by jopetsy, on Flickr

ALL OF THE LIGHTS by jopetsy, on Flickr

Makati by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr

Cultural Center of the Philippines by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr

Makati by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr

Makati City by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr

MorningDelight by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr

DSC00148 by Jovannie Abarquez, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

June|2017_










*Steve Murrell*










*Mae Ilisan*










*Jonard Palteng*



















*evva_yulia*










*cee_xmas*










*florencebeekay*










*Sean Bosch*










*Harold Tan*










_Andrea Calayan_


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*

June|2017_










*Bogs Ignacio*










_*Mark Villeza*_










*Michael Sy*










*iammedel25*










*Greg Bloom*










*Jed Dela Cruz*










*Haykal Lorena*










*Dave Aguilar Santuile*










*photograzi13*

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

_(click on the image)_


*timelapse.central*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC

June|2017_








*alllovelythings*










*iliwanag*










*Ryan Llanes*










*Kelly Ortiz*










*margsilog*










*Jan Alexa Mikee Sotto*










*glealyn*










*tinberces*










*bh1409*










*bh1409*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

June|2017_










*toffeebugs*










*Monica Bondoc*




























*Kelly Kim*










*Ouk Reaksa*










*Juan Paolo Dimaguila*










*quiksilverkid*










*Ricky Bhama Rinaldi*










*Benjo Cabarro*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*

June|2017_










*Park Gwangmo*










*Ma. Lorraine Dee Arriola Faa*










*Marija Debelic*










*moonyman0105*










*l_lallou*










*
Coco Natty*










*thewanderingcat_*










*Kimberly Kate*










*likesunbeams*










*JHTphotography*


----------



## christos-greece

BGC by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

Urban Life by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

Get busy by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

The Trees, BGC by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

Lights and Lines by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

Colors and Motion by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

Manila's Gotham City, A city in the sky. by Jason R, on Flickr

Manila Clean Air Act by Juan Calleja, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Mandaluyong & Pasig*
mostly Ortigas Center, Greenfield District & Capitol Commons

June|2017_










*Ruth Daguro*










*Michael Buenaventura*










*Mark Cacanindin*










*prngs*










*Jess Maximo*










*tagapasigkamii*










*rivenjong*










*wotwooh*










*Maryanne Jude Mendoza*










*expat_ph*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC

June|2017_










*Emmanuel Pader*










*Troy Jacob Quinan*










*Pau Velasco*










*Remar Requiestas*










*johndnotjandi*










*Janica Khemlani*










*Eric Gamorot*










*Christopher Wong*










*Lorenzo Valdez*










*Makoy Montaño*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

June|2017_










*Arwin Orida*










*Adam James*










*hiro19821129*










*Vinny Poon*










*Kelly Kim*










*Paul Jamero*










*Jordan Alferos*










*Mitzi Diaz*










*masar_11061221*


____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


_(click on the image)_


*Casey Villanueva*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC

June|2017_











*JP Reyes*










*Alyssa Nea Palmada*










*bh1409*










*Sebastian Black Dolor*










*themanilaproject*










*Pia Saveron*










*Janel Favila*










*Samuel L. Lee*










*Zie Acha*










*Juan Miguel Escudero*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*

June|2017_










*Aika Gaite*










*kidlifevisuals*










*Paul Sugano*










*Greg Bloom*










*Aria Hsu*










*avamari_*










*CJ Salas*










*Amanda Mizukava*










*Sofia Romero*










*markmyworldblog*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC

June|2017_










*red.agb*










*expat_ph*










*silkroadcat*










*Heather Kekoa'ailani Casignia*










*Elly Pedersen*










*Joko Solis*










*Katarína Rumanová *










*katooga.ph*










*deanthedefiler*










*Maria Ellaine Almonte*


----------



## christos-greece

Sleepless in Manila by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Untitled by Enrico Luis Desiderio, on Flickr

Makati by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr

Commute. by Miguel De Leon, on Flickr

Cityscape of Metro Manila in Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Statue. by Miguel De Leon, on Flickr

Sunday service by Chris Davies, on Flickr

Makati - Metro Manila - Skyline by Patrick Del Rosario, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

June|2017_










*Ouk Reaksa*










*Chino Fabre*










*Patty K.*










*Su Jung Yoon*










*Roxy Sy*










*Cherub Amos Resuello*



















*Eleonora Juravieva*










*Jose Antonio Lopez*










*alltln*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC

June|2017_










*Andy Song*










*Jefrey L. Apuli*








*Dave Canuel* 










*jxstnn*










*Enna Sien*










*Charles Danielle Banaag*











*daemi009*










*Mischell Fuentes*










*purpleanneats*










*Belle Dinglasa*


----------



## roydex

We don't have much updated photos of Alabang, Muntinlupa... (photos from ig)
If you're traveling from Makati going to Alabang via Skyway, 
the skyline of Muntinlupa City has getting wider :cheers: wish you could share it too.


----------



## Jose Mari

^^ I would love to post about Muntinlupa more often, but frankly it's very tedious for me to have to wade through a ton of selfies and product spam just to come across a few good shots of the place. That's the problem with IG searches for places like Alabang and QC.  


_*Muntinlupa*
Alabang

June|2017_










*Butch Afante*










*Jay Peñaflorida*










*gucci1235*










*Irene Enriquez Chan*










*Neyna Espanueva*










*Axl Navarro*










*Zep Perocho*










*Engr. Aries*










*xalphron00*



















*TJ Pagtakhan*










*Kryst Villacorte*


----------



## roydex

^^ i feel you bro :lol: I noticed that too,
specially on hashtag for Alabang or Muntinlupa
it was overused by product postings.


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Muntinlupa*
Alabang

June|2017_



















*Yana Yakubovski*










*Kent Yoshidome*










*Karl Jude Emmanuel Ocampo*










*iammaxx26*










*Seungjo Hong*










*Mela Beltran*










*Hazel Orodio*










*cmlwtc0t*










*Yana Yakubovski*


----------



## RonnieR

^^ It's great that the Alabang is booming! The southern part of MM is cool...


----------



## Jose Mari

^^ Yeah brah, but I love how green the CBD still is. I hope they maintain most of that while they continue to develop the area.


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC

June|2017_










*Marvin Valencia*










*victoriaaxxi*










*Raven Ambrocio*










*Arifa Tan*










*Mikio Makino Jr.*










*Louie Aquino*










*huang_di*










*magnaphotonic*










*Mr. Sosa*










*James Viado*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

June|2017_










*Jenel Casabal*










*Christian Heidenreich*










*Nico Renshaw*










*nanazzang0202*










*Juan Paulo Go-De Jesus*










*Donny Permana*










*Piyawan Sittirungsun*










*dolmilk*










*Josh A. Gatia, REB*










*Jonathan Sy*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*

June|2017_










*Jared Uy*










*Hayato Ono*








*klazman*










*marcokokong*










*Rich Ian DC*








*amura.world*










*H Deniz Volkaner*










*Vittorio Kenali*










*shusterman*










*Lorenzo Choa*


----------



## christos-greece

Arrows and skyscrapers along Makati Avenue, in Makati, Metro Manila, The Philippines. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

Gardens and skyscrapers seen at Ayala Triangle Park, in Makati, Metro Manila. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

Flowers and fountains at sunset at Rizal Park, in Ermita, Manila, The Philippines. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

Fountain garden and palm trees at Fort Santiago, in Intramuros, Manila, The Philippines. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

Palm trees and modern buildings reflecting in a pool at Bonifacio Global City, in Taguig, Metro Manila, The Philippines. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

The Minor Basilica and Metropolitan Cathedral of the Immaculate Conception (Manila Cathedral) at night, in Intramuros, Manila, The Philippines. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

Philippine Stock Exchange, Ayala, Makati Philippines (Infrared Photography) by Jose Carlo Reyes, on Flickr

THE FORT by Novo Biskayano, on Flickr

2014's last sunset - Manila, Philippines by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr

Salcedo Village Black & White by Paul, on Flickr

The concrete jungle wakes up. #sunset #manila #skyline #greenhills #shawboulevard #mandaluyong #makati #fujixt2 #xf35mm #nightshot #longexposure #nightphotography #citiscapes #skyline #urbanscapes #photosofyu by Ryan Raymond Yu, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC

June|2017_











*Cheetah Rivera*










*Archie Gonzalez*










*katatonix720*










*Emi Japitana*










*hiziweezy*










*roooosemer*










*Nancy Hung*








*Vince Tanching*










*John Elmer Portugal*










*Daniel Castro*


----------



## phohien

Beautiful. So impressed !!!!


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

June|2017_










*Patty K.*










*Alexyne Lorenz Bagares*










*kzping_4*










*Tin Berces*










*i_am_h81*










*Evelyn Oro*










*kmcsavills*










*Dhushy Thillaivasan*










*viki667*










*Din M. Villafuerte*


----------



## Slow Burn

From The Bayleaf Hotel, Intramuros. Photo by me

Manila, Philippines by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## roydex

Should i say Manila is more Instagramable (coz most of the photos originate?)
and less Flickred :lol: 
... @JoseMari & @CristosGreece thanks alot for these efforts.


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Mandaluyong & Pasig*
mostly Ortigas Center, Greenfield District & Capitol Commons

July|2017_










*soloflyhigh*










*Jerico Hipolito*










*Jonalyn Buena*










*Jonathan Trillana*










*tagapasigkami*










*tisoywalaapelyido*










*joanna00110071131*








*Erick Dantoc*










*Joshua Relova*

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


_(click on the image)_


*Jiroh Gonzales*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC

July|2017_










*Christian Young*










*Kristine Cagadas*










*Chris Bulan*










*Keith Bryan Asok*










*indaysworldmap*










*Jeric De Josef*










*frnchscdrg*










*Michelangelo Meriales*










*Raniel Hernandez*










*Marfee H. Dizon*


----------



## christos-greece

Gardens and skyscrapers seen at Ayala Triangle Park, in Makati, Metro Manila. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

Modern skyscrapers at Bonifacio Global City at sunset, in Taguig, Metro Manila, The Philippines. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

makati streets at night 1 by gem, on Flickr

The Queen is in Town by esy05, on Flickr

Fort Bonafacio by Landon Greaves, on Flickr

Binondo Church (free download-donations welcome-read below) by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr

Makati by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr

TAKE A BREATH by jopetsy, on Flickr

Metal Stitches by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Between Two Worlds by Jigs Tenorio, on Flickr

Cityscape Sunset by Michael de la Paz, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

June|2017_










*stephanielelina*










*Daniel' Klein Alsafran Manahan*










*Jainus Joseph*










*joyce.allyssa*










*Rob Delima*










*chrislly119*










*Linabel K. Libros*










*Rondang Rianwati*










*yoshimikimra*










*pixelaxis*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*

July|2017_










*warubikku*










*Emma Nel*










*Karmen Cheung*










*Cyndi Lazatin*










*Zaher B. Khatib*










*Noemi Belarmino*










*jinn_vo_ov*










*Alena Koroleva*










*Erika Galgo*










*170221_ph*


----------



## roydex

July 2017








By Camilo74/flickr









By StevenD/flickr









By SumarieSlabber/flickr









By SumarieSlabber/flickr









By erikadlacruz/tumblr



























By eeschabeche/tumblr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC

July|2017_










*Paul Cortes*










*Elgin D.*










*rurounichin*










*Milena Matjošaitytė*










*Joaquin Bituin*










*Yosti Tykes*




























*Juan Manuel Escudero*










*Jhonathan Santiago*


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

July|2017_










*Archie Lim*










*Wincy Aquino Ong*










*fmvgno*










*airbnbmakati*










*Peter Santor*










*Laura Rimkute*










*chxchicklet*










*Mark Barlicos*










*Danissa Olaybar*










*James Francis Conda*


----------



## lex_99

BGC, PH



anakngpasig said:


> *Paul Cortes*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Muntinlupa*
Alabang

July|2017_










*Jones Cruz*










*Joyce Caliplip*










*Peddy Laguartilla*










*Lotte K*










*evergreen0406*








*lovely_jingyeong*








*Princesstila Deguzman*










*Jun Espinosa*










*bobbywjm*










*David Reckert*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC

July|2017_










*rscrnl*










*Paul Cortes*










*Pol Madrazo*










*Carlo Yatco*










*Nicolai Francisco David*










*Bench Christian Wico Mendoza*










*Vladimir Wendell*










*Rowel Santiago*










* Aoki Atsumu*










*Paul Cortes*


----------



## roydex

^^ eyegasm for these photos!
i just shared it to my tumblr :lol:


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

July|2017_










*thecrazychinaman*










*E. Guillermo*










*Josh Stuchbery*










*brahmulya*










*Jaime Datucali*










*Bam Bondoc*










*Aggie Rarangol*










*Erriz D. Ducay*










*la.vanille*










*Josh Stuchbery*


----------



## anakngpasig

*Fort Bonifacio*








_own photo_


----------



## pakaleklalawak

METROPOLITAN MANILA
Philippines






















Photo by: www.pusangkalye.net


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*

July|2017_










*Philippine Embassy in Germany*










*meehee3_6*










*Ray Ferrer*










*01_eun*










*dearirma2016*










*Brian Bloss*










*specialtyimages*










*imahe_pinas*










*kevin_jy_cruises_discoveries*

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


_(click on the image)_


*bubupjp*


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Manila*



808 state said:


> by itsmemoonray


----------



## anakngpasig

chanlatorre said:


> GRAND PRIX MANILA 2017


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC

July|2017_










*Joey Sabio*










*Ranice Suguitan-Faustino*










*Bianca Bonifacio*










*Hannah Villanueva*










*Hideo Muaoka*










*najieun0505*










*plussoohee*










*Virgilio Sison*










*jdanielitodiaz*










*Gene De Jesus*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

July|2017_










*Adrian Lee*










*RJ Barrete*










*Regine Arienda Morales*










*May A. Dumrique*










*bigeyesinc*










*gelo.bean*










*miminchoo*










*philippineembassygermany*










*Zhara Veluz*










*Nadyn Estacio*


----------



## roydex

July 2017, Metro Manila









By tracer021/flickr









By Arnel Alpas/flickr









By Leoville Jumig/flickr

























By Luis0925/flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Mandaluyong, Pasig & San Juan*
mostly Ortigas Center, Greenfield District, Capitol Commons & Greenhills

July|2017_










*hey_ayen*










*Juan Carlos Cortes*










*cofimom*










*mds1013*










*Jun Hernandez*










*hereyesfulloflife*










*slickmastertheblogger*










*Jeni Calleja*










*shexarsolon*










*Hamelcar Noleal*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC

July|2017_










*Julius Calvin Santos*










*Mary Anne*










*porinz_0011*










*Liezl Tan*










*themervfilm*










*majoongmool*










*vinrainstar*










*tourish_lakwatsera*










*miss_no_belle.photograh*










*Engelbert Lazaro RN*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

July|2017_










*Alex Lin Gau*










*Ann Victoria Sang-an*










*Nikki Flores*










_*polpalaboy*_










_*Nadyn Estacio*_










*Debby Hamac*










*leujay*










*Nico Silva*










*zax.theclicking.md*










*Steve Miguel*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Metro Manila*

08|01|2017_





































*Wacky Masbad*


----------



## christos-greece

Street in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Defocused cars in city traffic jam in a rainy day by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

People rushing through a subway corridor by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Downtown - Manila (Philippines) by ID Hearn Mackinnon, on Flickr

Buildings at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

DSC_0027 by tensilegroup, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Mandaluyong, Pasig & San Juan*
mostly Ortigas Center, Greenfield District, Capitol Commons & Greenhills

August|2017_










*cameraddict2802*










*jnlee24*










*Chloe Lopez Wolff*










*dal_buyit*










*Dennis Coralde*










*doc_ayronneil*










*imahe_pinas*










*John Denny Salazar*










*Kevin Genio*










*Max Abasolo*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC

August|2017_










*Ted Irving*










*Blair Dods*










*Rana Kim*










*Miko Lee*










*Joshua Cusueco*










*theperfectstranger_jd*










*rey_c66*










*megaworldthefort_ph*










*Ahmoudi Enciso*










*Jay Jallorina*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

August|2017_










*Orysya Yurkevych*










*jamesviado*










*Rain De Guzman*










*Karina Nunez Olano*










*yamato45*










*Melissa de Mata*










*Kevin Tse*










*Micah Noel Ilar Perpetua*










*Sumarie Slabber*










*Carla Mendoza*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC

August|2017_










*Enlyn Castro*










*Jenie Gabriel*










*Jong Montalbo*










*kartik.space*










*Jholo Cabero*










*christianlorensang*










*Ace Gilpo*










*Ahmoudi Enciso*










*Charles Quincy*

_________________________________________________________________________________


_(click on the image)_


*megaworldthefort_ph*


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape Sunset by Michael de la Paz, on Flickr

2016 (Dec) - Ayala Triangle, Makati by Jeff Pineda, on Flickr

Makati district, Manila, Philippines by Nigel Baker, on Flickr

Lightning strikes by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Makati by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr

Buildings at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Makati City Manila by Nazrul Aizat, on Flickr

Makati City Manila by Nazrul Aizat, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

August|2017_










*Celwyn Max Abasolo*










*Fil Figueroa*










*insiderph*










*Mc Anthony Borja*










*michlreni*










*izatravels*



















*Cheng Ortaleza*



















*Jay Jallorina Photography*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Mandaluyong, Pasig & San Juan*
mostly Ortigas Center, Greenfield District, Capitol Commons & Greenhills

August|2017_










*dysayu*










*arch_haus_asia*










*ohlalyf*










*Wilmer Lopez*










*isateresa*










*Celwyn Max Abasolo*










*Khen Angel Dinozo*










*coffeeclayd*










*Jofel Gaddi*

_______________________________________________________________________________________


_(video clip)_


*Elie Ocampo*


----------



## christos-greece

Bank Dr, Ortigas Centre by Geo Embuscad, on Flickr

F. Ortigas Jr. Rd, Ortigas Centre by Geo Embuscad, on Flickr

Julia Vargas Avenue, Ortigas Centre by Geo Embuscad, on Flickr

Estancia Mall by Geo Embuscad, on Flickr

Makati district, Manila, Philippines by Nigel Baker, on Flickr

Rush Hour by Jonathan Robiso, on Flickr

Street in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Black & Yellow (with Lightroom Yellow Luminance Shift) by AnotherPictureToBurn, on Flickr

Street in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

*MANILA*





























































































































_my photos_


----------



## roydex

^^ what kind of installation is that on the 8th photo? just curious :lol:


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC

August|2017_










*Paul Cortes*










*Yanz Mumar*










*Rose Estor*










*markandreblanc*










*Eugene Bahmet*










*Roxy Sy*










*Mary Bentess Cual*










*Athan Candido*










*Lewellen Vargas Villanueva*










*errenzy*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

August|2017_










*Marvin Swing*










*mkfinds*










*phfromabove*










*Eliseo V. Fabale II*










*mr.mustard.sauce*










*Anne Rodriguez*










*Chris Legaspi*










*Ramana Fortuna*










*gcelmonjardin*










*James Viado*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*

August|2017_










*redmagby*










*i_am_camae*



















*pauliinclaire*










*Eleonora Valentina Laorenza*










*Patricia Penson Prieto*










*Marvin Chua*










*el.isma.el*










*Steph Dy*










*Sara Alves De Malos*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Muntinlupa*
Alabang

August|2017_










*Joanne C. Gonzales*










*Dandy Ligutan*










*the__stuff*










*Randel Itthipat*










*Toni Miranda*










*Wes Luna*



















*iariestotle*










*jijichubs*










*crimsonfilinvestcity*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC and McKinley Hill

August|2017_










*Justin Ilagan*










*Max Beson*










*michicaann*










*elyamurataeva*










*Maxene Magalona*










*jhen_5683*










*engr_rrva*










*Ronald Kanji*










*errenzy*










*Philipp Chanhee Pag*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

August|2017_










*Alessandro Rodriguez Jr.*










*huetens*










*stephanielelina*










*mhice*










*Leila Rosento*










*xenacbllr*










*Trish Bautista*










*Allen De Guzman*










*James Viado*










*George Qua*


----------



## Marsupalami

Wow! - Manila is awesome! - yet no one really talks about it as being an Asian tiger.
Just negative stereotype of maids, hookers, and merchant marine guys.
I'd love to visit there - if I was single especially! - what a playground


----------



## Jose Mari

Marsupalami said:


> Wow! - Manila is awesome! - yet no one really talks about it as being an Asian tiger.
> Just negative stereotype of maids, hookers, and merchant marine guys.
> I'd love to visit there - if I was single especially! - what a playground


It's funny you should say that (and quite sad at the same time) because one of my uncles from my Dad's side happens to be a chief steward... hehe. We also have a household "companion" who has been with my family since before I was even born, and I consider her as a big sister. 



_*Parañaque & Pasay*
Mostly E-City, MOA Township and The CCP Complex_

_2017_










*Mark Anthony Habig*










*villamorjanjoshua*










*Jazz Del Rosario*










*yahdrum*










*Ponchie Ereve*










*Marky William Regalado*










*Nicole Cordoves*










*Ivan Rodriguez*










*Justin Davies*










*Rodel Dong*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Mandaluyong, Pasig & San Juan*
mostly Ortigas Center, Greenfield District, Capitol Commons & Greenhills

September|2017_










*Martin Antonio*










*imahe_pinas*










*Ford Fernandez*










*Alyssa Marie Ong*










*Monica Pereira*










*Angel Natividad*










*Marty Ilagan*










*Colleen Paclibar Chan*










*banvatchan*










*chololols*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC and McKinley Hill

September|2017_










*Sam Salamanca*










*Markus Jentes*










*cybillll*










*bonifaciohighstreet*










*Don Bagsit*










*Macy Hu*










*kylcprl*










*Aaron Sales*










*Luiz Gustavo Mineiro*










*Dean Flores*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

September|2017_










*Naveen Prabhakar*



















*Kevin Ketz Añasco*










*_chiefengineer*










*Reese Lejano*










*John Ray G. Dante*










*katomi3*










*jenny__mu*










*Gabriela Holod*










*Haley Sia*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Mandaluyong, Pasig & San Juan*
mostly Ortigas Center, Greenfield District, Capitol Commons & Greenhills

September|2017_










*bananamonina*










*John Denny Salazar*










*Miguel Uy*










*Wilmer Lopez*










*Jesh Javier*










*tagapasigkami*










*Julius Babao*










*slickmastertheblogger*










*tagapasigkami*










*wowphilippinestravelagency*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC and McKinley Hill

September|2017_










*James Derrick Dizon*










*Fritz Villarama*










*kaaarching*










*Leslie Ann*










*Sam Salamanca*










*Carlos Roberto Bianchi*










*xir_version3*










*Marlo Polido*










*Froi Cayong*










*Emmie Ribaya*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

September|2017_










*takeoff_ph*










*Kev Ordinario*










*lola__dbn*










*super_sariiia*










*Jubert Alberto*










*Bart Bartolome*










*Bianca Nicole Festejo*










*cubie_05*










*Jesh Javier*










*Miguel Isidro*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Parañaque & Pasay*
Mostly E-City, MOA Township and The CCP Complex_

_September|2017_










*denzdmenace*










*Susie Potter*










*musicandadventure*










*heartsease_ann*










*Nobu Hotels*










*cog888*










*Rodel Utlang*










*93ining*










*Kit Stephen Agad*










*Alwyn Sergio*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*

September|2017_










*girleenriquez*










*jxxxjxx*










*Annie Hoang*










*ganesha43*










*Maria Matei*










*Leon Hedwig*










*beverly__v*










*Francis Yosores*










*_islaaaaa*










*Nikolai Ivanov*


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Bukang Liwayway by Arwin Palac, on Flickr

Makati Cityscape Reprocessed by Arwin Palac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Subway station in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Subway station in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

People rushing through a subway corridor by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Makati City Manila by Nazrul Aizat, on Flickr

Makati City Manila by Nazrul Aizat, on Flickr

Makati City Manila by Nazrul Aizat, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC and McKinley Hill

September|2017_










*koniyogafit*










*8bloc_philippines*










*Manuel Schuster*










*d.a.pomicpic*










*Janzy Cuenca*










*Timothy Saldivar*










*MISAKI*










*Melissa Jan*










*Anne Violeta Lancaster*










*comfortandleisure*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

September|2017_










*James Fracis Del Fierro*










*athangalang*










*iamrands08*










*Tatiane Ribeiro*










*Fam Alim*










*Mae Agustin*










*evaeverywhere*










*pinasmuna*










*Benjo Cabarro*










*Anna Lorene*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Mandaluyong, Pasig & San Juan*
mostly Ortigas Center, Greenfield District, Capitol Commons & Greenhills

September|2017_










*Van McLean Robles*










*zazameimei*










*himti_medcoding*










*inspiredshots310*










*Michael Sebastian*










*Pauline Suarez*










*Carlos A. Coscolluela III*










*Jay Jallorina Photography*



















*Celwyn Max Abasolo*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Muntinlupa*
Alabang

October|2017_










*Charles Danielle Banaag*










*edward.kenn*










*manilastreets420*










*John Pleto*



















*Paolo Suarez*










*Billycoy Dacoycoy*










*karolxci*










*Luke Grand*










*tarasasouth*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC and McKinley Hill

September|2017_










*czargon*










*Lawrz Libo-on*










*Razen Delarmente*










*Louie Bonilla*










*Riva Adolpho*










*Diego Arrevalo*










*u2bob*










*jidrixviper*










*Eco Matutina*










*John Alvarez*


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

* Metro Manila *

*(Makati and Bgc district only)*



up_mc said:


> October 2017
> my photo


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

October|2017_





























*Kian Neri*










*keyyo1180*










*Jasmin Piedad*










*makeitmakati*










*Camille Co*










*Lady Jamae Marquez*










*lavidalokal*










*Christian Alexander*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*

September|2017_










*Philippine Embassy in Germany*










*Jericho Magallanes*










*John Kevin Cruz*










*kyla_iris*










*Leo Cataple Beloy*










*dothe_delima*



















*Adel' Ayupova*










*Charisse Anne*










*Jedd Ibarra*


----------



## enrigue8

In the following documentary ,you will see the incredible 
change of the Manila and its future.
Do you want the masterpieces of modern architecture there?
Do you want to see how futuristic is the city ?
Do you wan to see all the future mega project of the city?
So please enjoy this documentary.
As architecture lovers,you can't miss this documentary.
Manila shine like never before.


----------



## anakngpasig

>>>>>>


up_mc said:


> October 2017
> my photo


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC and McKinley Hill

October|2017_










*globetrottingcat*










*Patrick Wayne*










*Ian Banzon*










*Rob Pandino*










*Tania Dawson*










*brahmulya*










*Miko Lee*










*Sven Macoy Schmid*










*globetrottingcat*










*tripwithaj*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

October|2017_










*Steve Kemp*










*Harry Arellano Ardales*










*Jeff Uy*










*Adel' Ayupova*










*silk.and.ginger*










*Diana Francesca*










*Mason William*










*arslan_mu7*










*asaptickets*










*Larry Leong Photography*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

October|2017


(video clip)_


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Mandaluyong, Pasig & San Juan*
mostly Ortigas Center, Greenfield District, Capitol Commons & Greenhills

October|2017_










*Ralph Rafol*










*cess_terrific04*










*chubbinggala*










*Tye Arnett*










*kmcsavills*










*Michael Buenaventura*










*Cris Arcillo*










*Jod Gozum*










*Adel Ayupova*










*Olan Ilagan*


----------



## sick_n_tired

Pasig City

Ortigas Center by CVB, on Flickr

Mandaluyong City

Mandaluyong City by CVB, on Flickr

Taguig City

Bonifacio Global City by CVB, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*

October|2017_










*Kirill Eremin*










*xtummy14*










*Mae Soriano*










*Evan Michael Iglesia*










*maro0413*










*Elysha Minette Malana*










*maisconhielo*










*Marija Debelic*










*iamtessa86*










*enharmonicmelodies*


----------



## christos-greece

Buildings at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

The heavens explode by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Lightning strikes by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Rockwell Center by Bong Bajo, on Flickr

Makati City by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr

Back to usual. Vacay's over. 04-2017 #philippines #makati #city #cityview #cityscape #backtowork #manila #luissolerph by Luis Soler, on Flickr

Makati at Night by Frankie Mc Grath, on Flickr

MAKATI_SKYLINE_B&W_4249 by edgar ediza, on Flickr

Buildings located at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Manila Cityscape by luis0925, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC and McKinley Hill

October|2017_










*Krishna Ramachandran*










*Kevz Custodio*










*Jomar Villanueva*










*Peter Villarta*










*John Brylle*










*James Sumaylo*










*maxcollinsofficial*










*Jensel Arcillas*










*ellexfuji*










*Almie Munasque*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Muntinlupa*
Alabang

October|2017_










*basic_english_camp*










*Chesca Labano*










*Joanne Fernando*










*Harris Brent Lao*










*bellezamaila12*










*mikalots*










*Stephanie Teves*










*Demi Dinglas Garcia*










*cmlwtc0t_*










*Joanne Caparino*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Parañaque & Pasay*
Mostly E-City, MOA Township and The CCP Complex_

_October|2017_










*Zye De Guzman*










*Tim Go*










*David Jung*










*Mc len Belmar Mendoza*










*mauvaisefillekent*










*_mahias_*










*mikkherr*










*sitisak.z*










*hello_annnakim*










*Michael Angelo*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

October|2017_










*bobreyes.com*










*Donny Permana*










*Sean Towle*










*Rebecca Marrie*










*Mathew Bidder*










*mami.mamia*










*Karen Davila*










*Alan Lee*










*iamprettykitty*










*Franklin Villagonzalo*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Mandaluyong, Pasig & San Juan*
mostly Ortigas Center, Greenfield District, Capitol Commons & Greenhills

October|2017_










*aqualilia*










*Angelica Japon Aldon*










*Sabrina Skye Diago*










*ms.kiaa*










*Dranreb Dy*










*Tyrone Justin Domingo*










*Ajjie Mendelebar*










*Xeph Suarez*










*Derick Bondoc*










*Arwin Palac Photography*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC and McKinley Hill

October|2017_










*Selwin Agustan*










*kheissenberg*










*Kath Madayag*










*Cake De Silva*










*chris_jw55*










*Hav Ana*










*Sapir Ozen*










*love_ly_juju*










*Tyrie Aspec*










*tominthephilippines*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

October|2017_










*allaboutunitedkingdom*










*Adelaide Cui*










*r7g7m*










*Leopoldo Lalim*










*Mianne Fajardo*










*Patrishia Fernandez*










*Shane Barrun*










*shashishu_daily*










*JJ Botor*










*btsfwndrlst*


----------



## roydex

^^ thanks for the hardwork @josemari :cheers:


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC and McKinley Hill

October|2017_










*venusoyoung*










*Jennifer Grande Rosario*










*mariacarmela*










*9jadotcom*










*ilovellge*










*s.byoungchul*










*Arjhay de Leon*










*Gary Reamico*










*JC Apacible*










*Derrick Ko Sia*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

November|2017_










*yranidrolady*










*Ksenia Badera*










*Lloyd Taganahan*










*Alesia Iashchenko*










*Gelo Ringel*










*Marcus Chavez*










*primehomesph*










*Thomas Marechaux*










*Jess Arellano*










*biyahengmike*


----------



## RonnieR

^^ It's Christmas time in Makati. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Makati by John W, on Flickr

Bonifacio Global City by John W, on Flickr

Makati by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr

2016 (Dec) - Ayala Triangle, Makati by Jeff Pineda, on Flickr

Rainfall by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Magallanes, EDSA Northbound by John Bernard R. Cagampan, on Flickr

Manila/Makati © by abitarroza, on Flickr

2012-12-20, SaraoCraft Thursday 067 by ed sarao, on Flickr

Greenbelt Park, Makati City, Philippines (Infrared Photography) by Jose Carlo Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Parañaque & Pasay*
Mostly E-City, MOA Township and The CCP Complex_

_November|2017_










*esraarriola*










*Benedict Cellcay*










*Lowella Moreno*










*zifelicia*










*Nikki Dizon*










*miss_e_rmt*










*Martina Halim*










*Erik Santos*










*paengb*










*Worapaka Manosroi*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC and McKinley Hill

November|2017_










*Iñigo Loinaz Vela*










*Aljeric Delacruz*










*Chester Allen*










*Daniela Ramos*










*Janmire Manuel*










*travelbytricycle*










*Cha Tolentino Aniñon*










*chrrrmaine*










*Konstantin Stashkevich*










*phxpag*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

November|2017_










*Bart Adam*










*gianluchetto*










*Liezette Danica Cantos*










*Paul Ayen Roque*










*Marina Cueto*










*Woody Serrano*










*jrdmgyns*










*Prijette Victoria*










*Thomas Marechaux*










*sitisak.z*


----------



## christos-greece

Makati Skyline by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr

Makati Skyline at Sunset, Philippines by Frederick Bancale, on Flickr

The Z Hostel 12-11-2016/ Makati City, Philippines #zhostel #nightlife #philippines #manila by Luis Soler, on Flickr

Redlight District in Makati, Manila by Winston Almendras, on Flickr

Parkway Drive by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Stormy Sunset by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Guardian from the Past by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

makati city view by svensin, on Flickr

Hey Kitty by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

Makati City Manila by Nazrul Aizat, on Flickr

Traffic - Rat race in the city by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

New Year Fireworks and Smoke by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr


----------



## sick_n_tired

Metro Manila by CVB, on Flickr


Makati and Mandaluyong Cities by CVB, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Mandaluyong, Pasig & San Juan*
mostly Ortigas Center, Greenfield District, Capitol Commons & Greenhills

November|2017_










*igomi*










*mackoy.aqno*










*Erika Hinuma*










*Por Olamsakul*










*Fléurdeliz Apilado Dulay*










*Richard Kenneth Rivera*










*jasonjorj*










*gelomakespictures*










*Don Ryan Villamayor*










*Hub Abergos*


----------



## metrosuburban

wtf that renovated museum was an instant hit!!


----------



## roydex

I hope there were more Museums to be renovated & opened like this. :cheers:


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Muntinlupa*
Alabang

May|2017_










*Bea J*










*Francis Tehefrancia*










*FuentesManila*










*Jeremiah Adora*










*babygoestoo*










*Dewey Soltura Ritual*










*alvin.d23*










*abnerbono*










*Paolo Suarez*










*elviendry*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC and McKinley Hill

May|2018_










*Janina Manipol*










*tenginpublic*










*Anastasia Karpeeva*










*thefortcity*










*Berdnik Dmitriy*










*Alexis Franklin*










*Anton La Rosa Silos*










*Wilan G. De Castro*










*Andrew Jayson Ong*










*Earl Ware*


----------



## anakngpasig

*Fort Bonifacio*, Twelve Years and Ten Months Hence


----------



## christos-greece

Blue Hour by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Manila Skyline by Geny Lend, on Flickr

I'M Hotel • Antidote Bar by Roberto Serrini, on Flickr

Painting in the sky by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

manila coastline at night by rodrigo layug, on Flickr

Golden Gate by BRDNK.com, on Flickr

A Storm is coming by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

SkyBar Sunset by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

Leave a Light On by BRDNK.com, on Flickr

Manila's Gotham City, A city in the sky. by Jason R, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

May|2018_










*Jefferson George Tan Chiong*










*S. Kieron Tan*










*Miguel Malabanan*










*roidzlee*










*marqueelizzy*










*giselle.marie.v*










*travel_n2*










*Fraser Almeida*










*Woody Sarmiento*










*Benjo Cabarro*


----------



## anakngpasig

Projectlupad.com


----------



## christos-greece

Modern buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Manila American Cemetery and Memorial by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Manila American Cemetery and Memorial by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Manila American Cemetery and Memorial by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Manila American Cemetery and Memorial by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Manila American Cemetery and Memorial by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Manila American Cemetery in Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Exiting the Jeepney by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr

Colours by Steven Keating, on Flickr

Friends-2 by Steven Keating, on Flickr


----------



## roydex

Many Thanks for the updates @JoseMari, @AnakngPasig & @CristosGreece


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Mandaluyong, Pasig & San Juan*
mostly Ortigas Center, Greenfield District, Capitol Commons & Greenhills

June|2018_










*kjdgphotography*










*philippineembassyberlin*










*Then Oyemor Chua*










*Kyle Grannell*










*Ken Galicinao*










*Thomas Kenning*










*seasiaig*










*thevistalandinternational*



















*Harold Masa*


----------



## christos-greece

2. PHILIPPINES by PINOY PHOTOGRAPHER, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Stepping out of the shadows by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

IMG_4102 by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr

Makati Central Business District by Mardonie Cruz, on Flickr

Volkswagen Typ 1 1300 Luxus Beetle 1967 (7146) by Clay, on Flickr

Checkers by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

I'M Hotel • Antidote Bar by Roberto Serrini, on Flickr

IMG_1978 by Oleg Faynitskiy, on Flickr

supermoon over pasig river by Paterson Galupe, on Flickr

Lifelines by benewashere, on Flickr

Makati - Manila by Marco Ferri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manila, Philippines in the moonlight by Dave Wood, on Flickr

Cloudy and wet by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Manila Skyline by Geny Lend, on Flickr

Manila Bay by Jett Robin Andres, on Flickr

the pot of gold.... by Geny Lend, on Flickr

MEANDERING BEAMS by Jigs Tenorio, on Flickr

SkyBar Sunset by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

Cone of ice cream by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

The Business District by benewashere, on Flickr

Bonifacio Global City by John W, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*

June|2018_










*Francis Miranda*










*Adam Luff*










*capitaland*










*Junie Zoleta Baltazar*










*Tonie Moreno*










*Paul Sugano*










*israelmin03*










*ejay_adventures*










*Phletz Cano III*










*Froy Robas*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Parañaque & Pasay*
Mostly E-City, MOA Township and The CCP Complex_

_June-July|2018_










*Irving Ted*










*yeezy_mama*










*Gramielle GM Atanacio Ambalong*










*yrrge*










*Regi Villanueva*










*Paulo Dequina Photography*




























*Raymund Bumagat*










*Frances Dofiles Peig*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC and McKinley Hill

June|2018_










*Brittany Earnest*










*philippineimages*










*Mark Beron*










*Ian De Veas*










*Felipe Torquatto*










*Neil Germo*










*Eva Yulia*










*Tuấn Ngô*










*Bodie Velez*










*philippineimages*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

June|2018_










*r_alyson*










*Louie Menard Rico Sandig*



















*Arms Smith*










*natali_lebeda*










*imgahae*










*traveltheworldfamily*










*Deejee Razon*










*Mateo Colombo Photography*










*Sean Hernanadez*


----------



## christos-greece

COME FLY WITH ME by jopetsy, on Flickr

ALL OF THE LIGHTS by jopetsy, on Flickr

Makati by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr

Cultural Center of the Philippines by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr

Makati by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr

Makati City by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr

Street in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

DSC00148 by Jovannie Abarquez, on Flickr

Gateway to Fort Santiago by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

Beneath refulgent skies by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Development by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

July|2018_










*gatardievega*










*miaykt*










*Travis Kim*










*Jugo Nakatsuka*










*Yana Stolyarova*










*Michael (mico) Gonzales*










*Glenn Magalang*










*Andrey Andreyev*










*Tielo Esguerra*










*mr.opao*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC and McKinley Hill

July|2018_










*Kevin James Batungbacal*










*William Quiambao*










*themanilaproject*










*Tes Lee*










*Valentino Nool Jr*










*Brian Chien*



















*Shabbar Raza*










*Jenno Fortaleza*










*hyeniis*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

September|2018_










*danielesoon*










*Alex Clark*










*shinnosuke_special*










*Katherina Sheman*










*Diana Jean*










*Ronniel Boco*










*Barbie Lasola*










*Paul Contemplo*










*John Paul Guste*










*Cheng Ortaleza*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC and McKinley Hill

September|2018_










*Yuan Abasa*










*taguigeno*










*Empress Hannah*










*Adel Megdyat*










*theinvestmentsguy*










*Simona Antonova*










*Lui Velasco*










*Jonathan Jacob Camus*










*Jay Lee*










*Benjo Cabarro*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Mandaluyong, Pasig & San Juan*
mostly Ortigas Center, Greenfield District, Capitol Commons & Greenhills

September-October|2018_










*Josh Camahort, PTRP*










*Elaine Tranate*










*lifewithoutseasons*










*capsight*










*Kathleen Paton*










*Chris Duncan*










*justgoshootph*










*je.dreo*










*julzrivz1*










*Lui Velasco*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*

September-October|2018_










*Denis Kochanov*










*Dannea Moneva*










*Marichka Chycheri*










*Daniel Ecoletta*










*heyitsvinay*










*robertvaldellon*










*Uel Roces Miron*










*Cess Alegre*










*artistry_kc*










*s2ulbee*


----------



## roydex

^^ wow, I luv the curation you made in Manila part :cheers:


----------



## Jose Mari

roydex said:


> ^^ wow, I luv the curation you made in Manila part :cheers:


Yeah at least it's better than posting pics of hookers like someone did.  Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## roydex

^^ :lol:


----------



## roydex

^^ the 11th Photo is not from Manila maybe it's from Australia?, Thanks btw for the uploads, it has a nice randomness :cheers:


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

October|2018_










*Cris Palanca*










*bakemike13*










*Stephanie Onasa*










*Santiago Abella Vito*










*Wayne Spillett*










*Adrian Reclosado*










*shinnosouke_speciale*










*Dennis Castillo*










*maglakbaypilipinas*










*iamhays*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC and McKinley Hill

October|2018_










*Michelle Ledesma*










*nlrdgzip*










*Carlo Martinez*










*johan.danial*










*kureendesu*










*marvinlab*










*Jake Marasigan*










*Roel Audrey Obiano Viray*










*Chelsea Robato*










*eloiji*


----------



## anakngpasig

_own photo_


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Mandaluyong, Pasig & San Juan*
mostly Ortigas Center, Greenfield District, Capitol Commons & Greenhills

October|2018_










*nickeynookey_journeyboard*










*Tee Jay Kistoffer Gaerlan*










*_johnshoots*










*Marie Rose Bituin*










*Gerard Ryan T. Mercadal*










*nestrjrr*










*nestrjrr*










*Michael Blancada*










*Raul Panelo*










*Jay Jallorina*


----------



## christos-greece

Ayala Ave by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

CITY LIGHTS by jopetsy, on Flickr

ALL OF THE LIGHTS by jopetsy, on Flickr

HEART AND SOUL by jopetsy, on Flickr

COME FLY WITH ME by jopetsy, on Flickr

TO THE MOON AND BACK by jopetsy, on Flickr

Manila 22-24th October 2018 Quezon City 24-26th October 2018 by Isa Jozoff, on Flickr

Concrete Jungle by Justine Here, on Flickr

Manila 22-24th October 2018 Quezon City 24-26th October 2018 by Isa Jozoff, on Flickr

Manila 22-24th October 2018 Quezon City 24-26th October 2018 by Isa Jozoff, on Flickr

IMG_20181018_222021-01 by Bảo Bảo, on Flickr

Manila-Macau 198 by ShutterBams, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

rasta pinwheel by Ghost_Strider, no Flickr


The Walled City by Ranier Keane Abad, no Flickr


DSC00174 by Jovannie Abarquez, no Flickr


manila street scenes by Imagemonger, no Flickr


April 2017 by Miguel Santiago, no Flickr


Binondo Hits by Carlo Tagata, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tall Buildings II by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

Closure III by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

Light After Rain by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

Yellow Sky by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

Tall Buildings by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

Manila by Vasilij Betin, on Flickr

Purple Haze by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

BGC by night from PPT-1-5 by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr

Street in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Muntinlupa*
Alabang

September-Novemeber|2018_










*Lui Velasco*










*Domsz Macinas*










*Stefan Wilson*










*butchocokoyadventures*










*Mark Magbanua*










*Jolina D. Cecilio*










*Riza Albacino Rosaros*










*Theresa Pangan*










*butchocokoyadventures*










*Lowe De Silva*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Parañaque & Pasay*
Mostly E-City, MOA Township and The CCP Complex_

_October-November|2018_










*Jose Luis Diaz Tullao*










*kivx44*










*Mary Joy Sidiangco*










*Steve Cervantes*










*ng.jillianne*










*erick.long.rudz*










*Steve Cervantes*










*John Ocampo*










*Nick John*










*Dol Itchayapruks*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*

October-November|2018_










*Shemei Ruth Sumabat*










*Yann Busson*










*Lee Middlebrook*










*jo_anne_0210*










*Siswanto Sojie*










*Dija Agushi*










*Nestor Silveira*










*Raki Iligan*










*Jennifer Nicoles*










*Eunick Nobe*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

November|2018_










*chloeloah*










*worldimmigrant*










*Kim Bulfa Knutsen*










*murakamiissei*










*Tuva Wodmar*










*microbejuadiong*










*Joshua Zambra*










*beibeiliu7*










*Jerymee Casagnap*










*Maria Jerrica*


----------



## christos-greece

Closure III by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

View from Savoy Hotel Manila by Edgar Alan Zeta-Yap, on Flickr

Manila by Vincent Law, on Flickr

Manila by Vincent Law, on Flickr

Manila - везут заключённых (шутка-это метро) by Vincent Law, on Flickr

Untitled by Vincent Law, on Flickr

Hourglass by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

People who enjoy the Park by Khryzztine Joy Baylon, on Flickr

Just an umbrella by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

Separate ways by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

Manila, Philippines by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Manila, Philippines by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

2. PHILIPPINES by PINOY PHOTOGRAPHER, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig*
BGC and McKinley Hill

November|2018_










*travelogue_by_a*










*Randolf Romano*










*Andrei Romanyuk*










*Aldrin de Guzman*










*Andrei Romanyuk*










*Katarína Rumanová*










*Mac Medrano*










*Gelo Guevara*










*Lui Velasco*










*Celwyn Max Abasolo*


----------



## roydex

Some random pics from 
IG 11/27/18 #manila









Stefano Campaci









Henri Kallio









mamallicaa









Waffy Casem









Jasper Ivan Iturriaga


----------



## christos-greece

Portrait 4 by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

Cloudy city skies by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr

Light After Rain by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

The clouds in my eyes by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Run the Jewels by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

Kapitolyo Village by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

Beautiful Aftermath by Raymond Viloria, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

The Business District by benewashere, on Flickr

2016 (Dec) - Welcome Rotonda, QC by Jeff Pineda, on Flickr

Makati - Metro Manila - Skyline by Patrick Del Rosario, on Flickr

Rockwell by Kafeise, on Flickr


----------



## roydex

Randoms of Metro
Makati on the afternoon








https://instagram.com/ashleycalvorod?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=cmot9pqf24mm

BGC dusk








https://instagram.com/kuyamarlo?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=mfqvtcu4w43q

Smug in Quezon city








Rush hour traffic 








https://instagram.com/boken_joshi?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=1p1hn8q08czea

Makati evening








https://instagram.com/dscotpower?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=o7766liuvgpx


----------



## christos-greece

Like Fire by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

Buildings located at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Blue by Jose Olegario Uy, on Flickr

Bonifacio High Street by Tobias Mömke, on Flickr

Dusk by Raymond Viloria, on Flickr

SkyBar Sunset by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

Singapore River & Central Business District by Ray in Manila, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

Manila by Carla Abaya, on Flickr

317 The Intramuros Grand Marian Procession 2018 Main Parade 2 by Glendale Lapastora's Pictures (Official), on Flickr

Way away by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr


----------



## greg_widen40

Pardon me, but I reckon that 7th photo is from Singapore, not Manila.


----------



## christos-greece

Buildings located at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Cityscape of Metro Manila in Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Good Morning Manila! by Oasis Regency, on Flickr

Firework on New Year`s Eve in Manila, Philippines. (2017 January 1.) by Roland Nagy, on Flickr

Downtown Manila by Kas van Zonneveld, on Flickr

Rizal Park by Ritche Perez, on Flickr

Manila Polo Club-2 by Billy Palatino, on Flickr

Like Fire by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

The Business District by benewashere, on Flickr

Street in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paskuhan 2018 by Raymond Viloria, on Flickr

Magallanes, EDSA Northbound by John Bernard R. Cagampan, on Flickr

BGC by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

Buildings located at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings located at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Lightning strikes a tower by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

rockwell makati city manila philippines by Santa Fe Relocation Services, on Flickr

Bonifacio Global City by John W, on Flickr

2018.09 Intramuros, Manila by 3AbroadPhotography, on Flickr

Heavenly display by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Urban Life by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

Portrait 4 by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

Getting to know you. by digitalpimp., on Flickr


----------



## jp1032




----------



## anakngpasig

Took some photos this morning...


----------



## christos-greece

Makati Skyline at niight, Metro Manila - Philippines by antonio carranza, on Flickr

Lightning in Makati City, Philippines by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Lightning hiding behind the clouds by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

ALL OF THE LIGHTS by jopetsy, on Flickr

DSC00148 by Jovannie Abarquez, on Flickr

The Trees, BGC by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

Commute. by Miguel De Leon, on Flickr

Way away by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

2018.09 Intramuros, Manila by 3AbroadPhotography, on Flickr

Manila 22-24th October 2018 Quezon City 24-26th October 2018 by Isa Jozoff, on Flickr

Just an umbrella by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

Manila, Philippines by Krishnaswamy Sundarapandiyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

As The Sun Sets by Raymond Viloria, on Flickr

Waiting for his forever by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

Baywalk Manila by ruth_berchtold, on Flickr

Closure III by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

a woman and her dog by Primo Pasion, on Flickr

Esteban Street by ajstria, on Flickr

Tall Buildings II by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

Cocos nucifera street trees by J. B. Friday, on Flickr

Manila Polo Club-6 by Billy Palatino, on Flickr

Manila, Philippines by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

121 EDITED JPG FILES Photoshoots at Cessna for Filipino Project November 27, 2018 by Glendale Lapastora's Pictures (Official), on Flickr

NOWHER-353 by Masaki Takubo, on Flickr

PRIVATO HOTEL by It's More Fun With Juan, on Flickr

Manila Skyline by Anton Labao, on Flickr

Fit selfie by Harri Suvisalmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Makati by John W, on Flickr

Buildings at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Palm tree planted on street at sunny day by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Fly me to the Moon by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Rizal Park by Ritche Perez, on Flickr

R44 helicopter cruising over Metro Manila, Philippines by Jaws300, on Flickr

Separate ways by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

Checkers by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

Pier in Manila Bay at night, in Pasay, Metro Manila, The Philippines. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

Memorial wall and view of distant modern buildings at the Manila American Cemetery & Memorial, in Taguig, Metro Manila, The Philippines. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

Music in her ears by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

Makati - Metro Manila - Skyline by Patrick Del Rosario, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00148 by Jovannie Abarquez, on Flickr

DSC00265 by Jovannie Abarquez, on Flickr

Greenbelt Mall Makati. Manila, Philippines. by Mandy Eyley, on Flickr

Ayala Ave by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

CITY LIGHTS by jopetsy, on Flickr

ALL OF THE LIGHTS by jopetsy, on Flickr

HEART AND SOUL by jopetsy, on Flickr

COME FLY WITH ME by jopetsy, on Flickr

DSCF0212 by Charl Pantaleon, on Flickr

Trump Tower Manila by Stephen White, on Flickr

guitar | ukulele lessons manila private tutoring at home for kids and adults beginners to advance manila makati rockwell bgc quezon city pasig shaw blvd P9,900 for 12 sessions learn, reveal your talent contact : 09287013683 by [email protected], on Flickr

Bonifacio Global City, Philippines - Eye of our times (2018) by Luca Bolatti Guzzo, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

Last Sunday around Makati.


----------



## anakngpasig

Two weeks ago, still around Makati...


----------



## christos-greece

Manila Mania by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr

Typhoon is coming by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

The clouds in my eyes by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

TheBay_Night by froilan abalos, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Fort Bonafacio by Landon Greaves, on Flickr

Cloudy city skies by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr

Tall Buildings by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

The Business District by benewashere, on Flickr

Fhei Delos Santos by Joseph Bryan Manaloto, on Flickr


----------



## Kintoy

Bonifacio Global City


----------



## christos-greece

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

Tropical City by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

Makati by Stephen White, on Flickr

Manila/Makati © by abitarroza, on Flickr

Makati by John W, on Flickr

Lightning strikes a tower by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Makati Park by Megacitizens.com, on Flickr

Faces of P. Burgos Street by Asiacamera, on Flickr

Just an umbrella by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr


----------



## Kintoy

Manila Bay


----------



## jonathanNCJ

God bless Philipines. Beautiful country


----------



## christos-greece

Philippines and Malaysia 2019 by Ritche Perez, on Flickr

Philippines and Malaysia 2019 by Ritche Perez, on Flickr

Philippines and Malaysia 2019 by Ritche Perez, on Flickr

Philippines and Malaysia 2019 by Ritche Perez, on Flickr

Philippines and Malaysia 2019 by Ritche Perez, on Flickr

Philippines and Malaysia 2019 by Ritche Perez, on Flickr

Traffics at Ayala Avenue vs Makati Avenue by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Makati Avenue by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

027 by Dj TeddyBear, on Flickr

Way away by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

Manila 22-24th October 2018 Quezon City 24-26th October 2018 by Isa Jozoff, on Flickr

Child Begger by CDP Photography Canada, on Flickr

Closure III by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

Hourglass by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Makati*

January|2019_











*Frances Abejuro*










*J.J. del Rosario*










*Mocanu Aliki*










*Lucyd Agostino*










*Rommel Perez*










*afieldsnyc*










*Alvin Miñon*










*metro.manila*










*jhaey_cee*










*Diggz Alpas*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Taguig
BGC and McKinley Hill*


January|2019_











*Joshua Guevara*










*Kenneth Montealegre Zuñiga*










*Kim Real*










*Henry Zhang*










*Jef Falco*










*Arolf Leo Masarate*










*Shermmaine Telan* 










*Patrick Limar Gigante*










*niceprintphoto*










*Benjo Cabarro*


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Parañaque & Pasay
Mostly E-City, Aseana, MOA Township and The CCP Complex*

January-February|2019_











*Sebastian Prabowo*










*Don Ilagan Basada*










*and_daisy__*










*Paolo Infante*










*Shirley Marie*










*Samantha Liao*










*Jaynes Dacanay*










*Alphonse Liu*










*MRJ Bobadilla*










*philippineimages*


----------



## christos-greece

Secretary Pompeo Meets With Philippine Foreign Secretary Teodoro Locsin Jr., in Manila, Philippines by U.S. Department of State, on Flickr

Manila Sunset by John and Ann, on Flickr

Development by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Ermita From Tondo by David Madrid, on Flickr

Rizal Park in Manila, Philippines by John Marx Velasco, on Flickr

National Museum of Anthropology (Manila) by Takashi Matsumura, on Flickr

Rizal Monument by Takashi Matsumura, on Flickr

Untitled by Richard Ian Laureles, on Flickr

Manila Polo Club-6 by Billy Palatino, on Flickr

Night lights....Harbour Square, Manila by Cordelia Chan, on Flickr

Traffics in Makati by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Trump Tower Manila by Stephen White, on Flickr

096 Edited Files of Photoshoots at Bluebay for Mapeh Project September 10 2018.jpg by Glendale Lapastora's Pictures (Official), on Flickr

Sunset Hues, Harbor Square by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

_*Manila*

January-February|2019_











*rediscovermnl*










*Alex Romilla*










*delia*










*cerrapngnrn*










*Snezhana Vik*










*farrouhe98*










*yulenka_hamsi*










*Ramquel Benamie Jimenez*










*Jeff Uy*










*talaarawanph*


----------



## christos-greece

Aerial view of Manila city with skyscrapers by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Closure III by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

Before Rain by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

Another storm has passed by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Street at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Street in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Street in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Street in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Street in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

I am woman by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

Manila, Philippines - Intramuros by David Min, on Flickr

nba-store-ph by LushAngel, on Flickr

Beauties of Manila by Polar Bear 1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aerial view of Manila city with skyscrapers by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Hourglass by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

Tropical City by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr

Typhoon is coming by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

SkyBar Sunset by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

The Business District by benewashere, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Run the Jewels by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

Manila Skyline v.2 B&W by JPG.RAW, on Flickr

Portrait 5 by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

Blue Hour by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Rain walk by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr


----------



## Jeremy AC

*Featuring Manila Skyline [Intramuros | Walled City]

Afraid of Letting Go - Now United*


----------



## Soriehlam

Manila by Mike Wong, no Flickr



Mandaluyong Skyline by Megacitizens.com, no Flickr



Cityscape Sunset by Michael de la Paz, no Flickr



supermoon over pasig river by Paterson Galupe, no Flickr



View from Gramercy Residences, Makati, Philippines by Paterson Galupe, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aerial view of Manila city with skyscrapers by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

The clouds in my eyes by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

Bonifacio Global City by John W, on Flickr

Heavenly display by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Philippines by bilwander, on Flickr

"Facing the odds" by Ken Rozen Cautiverio, on Flickr

Street in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Manila Views from Rockwell Center by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr

On Burgos Circle by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Waiting for his forever by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

Stuck in the middle by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

IMG_9205 by Juha Uitto, on Flickr

building blocks by Aldrich Lim, on Flickr

2016 (Dec) - Welcome Rotonda, QC by Jeff Pineda, on Flickr

A Fine Makati Day by David Madrid, on Flickr

Makati City, Manila Metro by UK-LatAm, on Flickr

EDSA-Orense by Xtian Bederico, on Flickr

Beautiful Makati City by David Madrid, on Flickr

Manila March 2019 - _DSC4247 by Arnold Prentl, on Flickr

Pearl Of The Orient - Fisheye Lens by David Madrid, on Flickr

Hourglass by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

Warming up by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr


----------



## Kerbs

*METRO MANILA*


----------



## christos-greece

Another storm has passed by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Manila Sunset by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

Yellow Sky by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

Before Rain by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

Buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

2018.09 Intramuros, Manila by 3AbroadPhotography, on Flickr

Typhoon is coming by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

The Business District by benewashere, on Flickr

Cyber by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

Restricted Area by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr


----------



## heartless09




----------



## heartless09




----------



## heartless09




----------



## christos-greece

Traffics in Makati by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Manila March 2019 - _DSC3982 by Arnold Prentl, on Flickr

Makati by Stephen White, on Flickr

20181127194700_IMG_1599 by JBBJR88, on Flickr

Untitled by Ronald Joseph Geronimo, on Flickr

Gotham City Sunset by Mardonie Cruz, on Flickr

Makati Central Business District by Mardonie Cruz, on Flickr

Philippines - Manille by Guillaume Walter, on Flickr

guitar | ukulele lessons manila private tutoring at home for kids and adults beginners to advance manila makati rockwell bgc quezon city pasig shaw blvd P9,900 for 12 sessions learn, reveal your talent contact : 09287013683 by [email protected], on Flickr

2018.08 China Town, Manila by 3AbroadPhotography, on Flickr

Faces of P. Burgos Street by Asiacamera, on Flickr

DSC_0403 by csampang, on Flickr

Manila March 2019 - _DSC4216 by Arnold Prentl, on Flickr

Street Photography_5 by Vanessa Adolfo, on Flickr

Break by Harri Suvisalmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Greenbelt Park by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Manila by Pampín, on Flickr

P1050035 - Version 2 by David Robinson, on Flickr

Lightweaver--4.jpg by David Robinson, on Flickr

Metro Manila by Emy Gadingan, on Flickr

Philippines - Manille by Guillaume Walter, on Flickr

Pool with a view by Jesse Bradford, on Flickr

Geometry by Emmanuel Ohara, on Flickr

Jeepney express-4 by Franco Amian, on Flickr

Kapitolyo Village by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Buildings at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Rush Hour by Jonathan Robiso, on Flickr

CITY LIGHTS by jopetsy, on Flickr

COME FLY WITH ME by jopetsy, on Flickr

HIGH RISE by jopetsy, on Flickr

SUNSET CITY by jopetsy, on Flickr

TO THE MOON AND BACK by jopetsy, on Flickr

Manila...Manila... by XXXX XXXXXXXX, on Flickr

We are the Fisher folks by Neil Edwin Sinadjan, on Flickr

Metro Manila Sunset by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr

NYC Fashion by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Beauties of Manila by Polar Bear 1, on Flickr

Manila's Gotham City, A city in the sky. by Jason R, on Flickr

City of gold by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

IMG_5878 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

A Storm is coming by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Flyover Twist by risingthermals, on Flickr

Buildings at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Rizal Park by Ritche Perez, on Flickr

DSC_0023 by Mick, on Flickr

LKG TOWER, MAKATI | AUG 2019 by jopetsy, on Flickr

LKG TOWER, MAKATI | AUG 2019 by jopetsy, on Flickr

LKG TOWER, MAKATI | AUG 2019 by jopetsy, on Flickr

LKG TOWER, MAKATI | AUG 2019 by jopetsy, on Flickr

LKG TOWER, MAKATI | AUG 2019 by jopetsy, on Flickr

Ayala Ave by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Minasa Festival 2017 by Neil Edwin Sinadjan, on Flickr

Manila's Gotham City, A city in the sky. by Jason R, on Flickr

philippines (1 of 1)-45 by Polar Bear 1, on Flickr

Pool with a view by Jesse Bradford, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Payday Rush by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Knock and It Shall Be Opened by risingthermals, on Flickr

BGC by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

Get busy by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

The Trees, BGC by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

Lights and Lines by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

Colors and Motion by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

Development by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

BGC Cityscape 3 by Ryan David Reyes, on Flickr

Monument of Jose Rizal by Andrey Khrobostov, on Flickr

Cone of ice cream by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

.affected by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Philippines AirAsia - Airbus A320-216 / RP-C8972 @ Manila by Miguel Cenon, on Flickr

K-Texter by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr


----------



## Paul Michael Marcelo

Baseco Beach already looks good.
Clean & appealing.
Thank you Pres. Duterte,DENR,Volunteers,Yorme and MMDA.
Please continue to guard the beach.
I hope that they will plant Palm Trees like coconut and Anahaw along Baseco Beach to make it greener and will have a better look.
I was amazed by the Mangrove that they planted in Baseco. I hope that they continue planting in Mangrove Lagoon.
Again, I suggest to plant many Palms Trees like Coconut Trees along the Baseco Beach. 
It will create Tropical Island Vibe.Thank you.
God bless the Philippines,the President, Volunteers and the Government Agencies


----------



## christos-greece

Metro manila cityscape by Jensen Chua, on Flickr

Cloud over the Cityscape by walkingstickfigure, on Flickr

LKG TOWER, MAKATI | AUG 2019 by jopetsy, on Flickr

Night view of Manila, Philippines by Tony, on Flickr

BGC by r0yc3, on Flickr

Manila Harbor 3 by Armand Peralta, on Flickr

Aerial view of Manila with skyscrapers by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Run the Jewels by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Major by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Alone at the movies by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Cyber city by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

HM Bark Endeavour by Joël Morin, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr


----------



## shaKEIRa




----------



## shaKEIRa




----------



## shaKEIRa




----------



## christos-greece

Minasa Festival 2017 by Neil Edwin Sinadjan, on Flickr

philippines (1 of 1)-45 by Polar Bear 1, on Flickr

Makati by John W, on Flickr

Glitters of Manila by Sunny Merindo, on Flickr

Parkway Drive by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Makati City by Daniel Haussmann, on Flickr

PHL South Luzon Expressway/SLEx by TC Chua, on Flickr

Makati City by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr

Makati district, Manila, Philippines by Nigel Baker, on Flickr

Manila, Philippines by Mandy Eyley, on Flickr

Under the bright lights by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

IMG_5878 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

DSC06760 by 金龍, on Flickr

Natural light indoor portraiture by S.J.L Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hourglass by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Manila, Philippines by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Beautiful Aftermath by Raymond Viloria, on Flickr

The Business District by benewashere, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Heavenly display by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Downtown Manila by Kas van Zonneveld, on Flickr

2018.09 Intramuros, Manila by 3AbroadPhotography, on Flickr

Old Legislative Building of the Republic of the Philippines (Manila, Philippines) by Jordan McAlister, on Flickr

018 Procession of SCDM (2019) within Burgos and Tramo Pasay by Glendale Lapastora's Pictures (Official), on Flickr

262 The Grand High Mass of Sta. Clara de Montefalco Pasay City (2019) by Glendale Lapastora's Pictures (Official), on Flickr

2019 - Manila - 17 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

Aerial view of cityscape in sunny day by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Aerial view of Manila with skyscrapers by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Greenbelt Park by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Philippines - Manille by Guillaume Walter, on Flickr

BGC by Pete_888, on Flickr

Manila city by Trekpedition.Com, on Flickr

DSCF2506 by Takeshi Photolog, on Flickr

Manila March 2019 - _DSC4216 by arnpre, on Flickr

Run from me by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

city at night 41 by Gem, on Flickr

On Burgos Circle by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr

Serious discussion by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

Makati By Night by David Stanley, on Flickr

Makati by Stephen White, on Flickr

Manila,Makati by Vincenzo Monaco, on Flickr

Eastwood City Buildings Again by JR Rodriguez, on Flickr

On Burgos Circle by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr

white taxi by Gem, on Flickr


----------



## midrise

Manila.....VS......Dubai--------MANILA...OH SO WOW!!!.....not now Dubai.hno:hno:


----------



## 2B

ctto


----------



## 2B

before New Year's Eve 

credit Mark Saquing


----------



## christos-greece

LKG TOWER, MAKATI | AUG 2019 by jopetsy, on Flickr

LKG TOWER, MAKATI | AUG 2019 by jopetsy, on Flickr

LKG TOWER, MAKATI | AUG 2019 by jopetsy, on Flickr

LKG TOWER, MAKATI | AUG 2019 by jopetsy, on Flickr

Metro manila cityscape by Jensen Chua, on Flickr

BGC by r0yc3, on Flickr

CL Makati 2 by wanderlasss, on Flickr

Get busy by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

2016 (Dec) - Welcome Rotonda, QC by Jeff Pineda, on Flickr

Manila Harbor 4 by Armand Peralta, on Flickr

Gateway to Fort Santiago by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

Typhoon is coming by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

SkyBar Sunset by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

Leave a Light On by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

MEANDERING BEAMS by Jigs Tenorio, on Flickr

Cityscape by Janne Borcena, on Flickr

2017-07-02_01-38-38 by Steven D, on Flickr

2. PHILIPPINES by PINOY PHOTOGRAPHER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Quezon Avenue by Jonathan Robiso, on Flickr

BGC's High Street - from the rooftop bar by Asiacamera, on Flickr

Manila bay from Harbour view by walter wong, on Flickr

At home in Manila by Eric Oebanda, on Flickr

Dark light by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Manila Harbor 4 by Armand Peralta, on Flickr

BGC by night from PPT-1-3 by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr

The Beautiful Ladies of 2019 TransSport Show by Bung, on Flickr

Waiting by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

stray cat - street 4 by Gem, on Flickr

horse drawn carriage by Gem, on Flickr

Pasig River (Manila, Philippines) by Jordan McAlister, on Flickr

Downtown - Manila (Philippines) by ID Hearn Mackinnon, on Flickr

Street in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Buildings located at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manila - Salcedo Farmers Market vendors middle east by roland luistro, on Flickr

Who Gets the Next Ride? by risingthermals, on Flickr

poetry in the city. Street of Manila #আRT ©আ by Abrar Galib, on Flickr

Cubao Dystopia by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

28th by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

buildings 2 by Gem, on Flickr

night skyline by Gem, on Flickr

overpass bridge by Gem, on Flickr

Run from me by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

Makati Buildings by Girl Travel Factor, on Flickr

neon at night by Gem, on Flickr

Makati By Night by David Stanley, on Flickr

Greenbelt Park by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Makati by Stephen White, on Flickr

Metro manila cityscape by Jensen Chua, on Flickr

Cloud over the Cityscape by walkingstickfigure, on Flickr

Muggy Metro Manila by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr

BGC by r0yc3, on Flickr

Pool with a view by Jesse Bradford, on Flickr

Intramuros by Christian Hoemke, on Flickr

Mornings on the Go by risingthermals, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Metro manila cityscape by Jensen Chua, on Flickr

Cloud over the Cityscape by walkingstickfigure, on Flickr

Clouds On Fire by Raymond Viloria, on Flickr

Manila Harbor 4 by Armand Peralta, on Flickr

Manila Harbor 3 by Armand Peralta, on Flickr

Manila Harbor 2 by Armand Peralta, on Flickr

Manila Harbor 1 by Armand Peralta, on Flickr

Manila Harbor Night 1 by Armand Peralta, on Flickr

Manila by Night by Matteo Russo, on Flickr

Hourglass by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Origin by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Do you feel this mood? by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

Glitters of Manila by Sunny Merindo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manila by Pampín, on Flickr

Philippines - Manille by Guillaume Walter, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

night time city view by Paterson Galupe, on Flickr

Manila by Juha Haarala, on Flickr

supermoon at rizal park by Paterson Galupe, on Flickr

Manila March 2019 - _DSC4216 by arnpre, on Flickr

Green Day! by Rolex Beltran, on Flickr

Melo's on Burgos Circle by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr

Railway in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Disgust by risingthermals, on Flickr

Fighting the World by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Bonifacio High Street by Sergiy Matusevych, on Flickr

Corporate Overlords by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rain walk by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr

Geometry by Emmanuel Ohara, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

Manila Views from Rockwell Center by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr

2016 (Dec) - Welcome Rotonda, QC by Jeff Pineda, on Flickr

Beautiful Makati City by David Madrid, on Flickr

Yellow Sky by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

DSC_0403 by csampang, on Flickr

Bonifacio Global City By Night by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr

Street in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Please, wait by Rafal Bieniek, on Flickr

Fighting the World by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Way away by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Manila Sunset by John and Ann, on Flickr

Manila Sunset by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

Cityscape of Metro Manila in Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Sunset Hues, Harbor Square by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr

Another storm has passed by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Typhoon is coming by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

BGC Cityscape 4 by Ryan David Reyes, on Flickr

BGC Cityscape 3 by Ryan David Reyes, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

"Fallen" by Ken Rozen Cautiverio, on Flickr

Stuck in the middle by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

Manila International Auto Show 2014 by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr

Bonifacio Global City by Patrick Del Rosario, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Makati by John W, on Flickr

traffic along Magsaysay Blvd by Gem, on Flickr

Fly me to the Moon by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Buildings located at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Rockwell Lair by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

Makati Avenue by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

white taxi by Gem, on Flickr

Ermita From Tondo by David Madrid, on Flickr

Who Gets the Next Ride? by risingthermals, on Flickr

027 by Dj TeddyBear, on Flickr

Untitled by Richard Ian Laureles, on Flickr

Night lights....Harbour Square, Manila by Cordelia Chan, on Flickr

Unmasked by risingthermals, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

What a night to fly my kite on. Do you want to flash your light on? Take a look it's on display for you Coming down, no not today ♫ ♪ ♫ RHCP by ShuttƎr Dan l Photography, no Flickr



Padre Faura Street at Night by yonem, no Flickr



ed by Ed Brendon Enclona, no Flickr




Belat. by archondigital, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

Just Another New Year's Eve by LeANNE Jazul, no Flickr




At the B-B-Q by David Guyler, no Flickr




DSC00338 by cess044, no Flickr




Going Somewhere by cess044, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PNR train - V. Mapa railway crossing by Gem, on Flickr

Philippines - Manille by Guillaume Walter, on Flickr

Vibrant Makati by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Artificial Nature by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Patronage by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Condominium Belt by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Highway Dystopia by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Manila by Juha Haarala, on Flickr

Manila International Auto Show 2014 by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr

2018.08 China Town, Manila by 3AbroadPhotography, on Flickr

Makati Evening by Steven Keating, on Flickr

light play by Paterson Galupe, on Flickr

Jeepneys and their passengers Ortigas-19 by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr

Jeepneys and their passengers Ortigas-16 by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr

IMG_20181018_221947-01 by Bảo Bảo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2014's last sunset - Manila, Philippines by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr

Quezon Avenue by Jonathan Robiso, on Flickr

Manila Ocean Park 022 by Ryan Jay Pacheco, on Flickr

Dark light by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Manila bay from Harbour view by walter wong, on Flickr

Paint the skies with light by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

night time city view by Paterson Galupe, on Flickr

afternoon by I m Peace, on Flickr

Treasure Island Resort Pool Party by pimonger, on Flickr

The Beautiful Ladies of 2019 TransSport Show by Bung, on Flickr

Manila...Manila... by XXXX XXXXXXXX, on Flickr

Artificial Nature by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Good Morning Manila! by Oasis Regency, on Flickr

DSC_0023 by Mick, on Flickr

Magallanes, EDSA Northbound by John Bernard R. Cagampan, on Flickr

Lightning strikes a tower by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

Greenbelt Mall Makati. Manila, Philippines. by Mandy Eyley, on Flickr

2016 (Dec) - Serendra Bridge, BGC by Jeff Pineda, on Flickr

Lights and Lines by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

Street Scene by CDP Photography, on Flickr

51117-003: EDSA Greenways Project in the Philippines by Asian Development Bank, on Flickr

Jeepneys and their passengers Ortigas-37 by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Man with a yellow cap by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Waiting for the next bus by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Ayala Ave by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Manila 22-24th October 2018 Quezon City 24-26th October 2018 by Isa Jozoff, on Flickr

Tall Buildings by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

BGC by night from PPT-1-5 by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr

Missing the bus by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Makati Shangri-la Hotel by Joemar Mallen, on Flickr

Greenbelt Park from Greenbelt 5, Makati, Metro Manila by Jmar G, on Flickr

Metropolis x Condé Nast Traveler by Patrick L., on Flickr

Quezon Avenue by Jonathan Robiso, on Flickr

Sunset light by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

181 Karakol 2019 at Baclaran 2 Roxas Boulevard Based by Glendale Lapastora&#x27;s Pictures (Official), on Flickr

178 Karakol 2019 at Baclaran 2 Roxas Boulevard Based by Glendale Lapastora&#x27;s Pictures (Official), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beauties of Manila by Polar Bear 1, on Flickr

Tropical City by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr

The Business District by benewashere, on Flickr

The clouds in my eyes by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

2016 (Dec) - Welcome Rotonda, QC by Jeff Pineda, on Flickr

A Fine Makati Day by David Madrid, on Flickr

Good Evening, Manila by David Madrid, on Flickr

Low hanging clouds by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

2018.08 China Town, Manila by 3AbroadPhotography, on Flickr

Buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Manila by night by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

DSC05047 by Inge Colijn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Orange Haze by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Kapitolyo Village by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

Philippines: COVID-19 by Asian Development Bank, on Flickr

BGC by Pete_888, on Flickr

Pearl Of The Orient - Fisheye Lens by David Madrid, on Flickr

Manila by Juha Haarala, on Flickr

DSCF2506 by Takeshi Photolog, on Flickr

Форт Сантьяго, Манила / Fort Santiago, Manila by ELENA STEFANOVA, on Flickr

On The Move by risingthermals, on Flickr

2018.08 China Town, Manila by 3AbroadPhotography, on Flickr

Checkers by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

20181127194050_IMG_1595 by JBBJR88, on Flickr

51117-003: EDSA Greenways Project in the Philippines by Asian Development Bank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

On The Move by risingthermals, on Flickr

Modern Jeepney by CDP Photography, on Flickr

Ayala Ave by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Artificial Nature by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

HEART AND SOUL by jopetsy, on Flickr

Kapitolyo Village by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

Tall Buildings II by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

Yellow Sky by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

51117-003: EDSA Greenways Project in the Philippines by Asian Development Bank, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

Low hanging clouds by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Quezon City Market street style photography by Drew Ardary, on Flickr

light play by Paterson Galupe, on Flickr

Parallel Universe by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Clouds On Fire by Raymond Viloria, on Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn

Manila, Philippines by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

We are the Fisher folks by Neil Edwin Sinadjan, on Flickr

Philippines: COVID-19 by Asian Development Bank, on Flickr

Magallanes, EDSA Northbound by John Bernard R. Cagampan, on Flickr

Manila by night by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

S Curve by Arwin Palac, on Flickr

Edsa Light Trails by Michael Pagulayan, on Flickr

Buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

I&#x27;M Hotel Makati by annalyn jusay, on Flickr

Low hanging clouds by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

2016 (Dec) - Ayala Triangle, Makati by Jeff Pineda, on Flickr

Street 2 by Zach Villegas Aldave, on Flickr

NYC Fashion by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Leave a Light On by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Personal Gravity by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Hit N Run by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

How Am I Gonna Cross This Street? by David Madrid, on Flickr

Street in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

As The Sun Sets by Raymond Viloria, on Flickr

Fast Food by anthony s, on Flickr

BGC Cityscape 3 by Ryan David Reyes, on Flickr

Ayala corner Paseo by brosigonzales, on Flickr

Makati sunset by Lee-Anne Robinson-Godby, on Flickr

roxas blvd3b by Jorel De guzman, on Flickr

Fort Bonafacio by Landon Greaves, on Flickr

IMG_3117 by Landon Greaves, on Flickr

Tower One by Neil Edwin Sinadjan, on Flickr

Minasa Festival 2017 by Neil Edwin Sinadjan, on Flickr

Life: forced to bravery by Ronald Banzon, on Flickr

DSCF4669 by Meng Dimacali, on Flickr


----------



## StaceyAcer12




----------



## christos-greece

flair towers mandaluyong by Landon Greaves, on Flickr

2016 (Dec) - Ayala Triangle, Makati by Jeff Pineda, on Flickr

Buildings at downtown in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Rush Hour by Jonathan Robiso, on Flickr

Rockwell Center by Bong Bajo, on Flickr

Manila Cityscape by luis0925, on Flickr

Magallanes, EDSA Northbound by John Bernard R. Cagampan, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

We may not have it all together, but together we have it all. by risingthermals, on Flickr

Intramuros: Puerta Del Parian by Dico Calingal, on Flickr

Makati City Manila by Nazrul Aizat, on Flickr

Light After Rain by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

Strolling around McKinley Hill, Taguig City, Metro Manila by metrocebuhomes, on Flickr

Manila, Philippines by Maya Lemque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Take My Photo by risingthermals, on Flickr

Green Ash by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

BGC by Pete_888, on Flickr

Manila by Juha Haarala, on Flickr

Форт Сантьяго, Манила / Fort Santiago, Manila by ELENA STEFANOVA, on Flickr

Manila March 2019 - _DSC4216 by arnpre, on Flickr

Makati by Stephen White, on Flickr

Pearl Of The Orient - Fisheye Lens by David Madrid, on Flickr

Burnin&#x27; Sky Over Makati City by David Madrid, on Flickr

Hindi tayo magkatunggali by Takiollyshiaranghae_1248, on Flickr

Faces of P. Burgos Street by Asiacamera, on Flickr

2018.09 Intramuros, Manila by 3AbroadPhotography, on Flickr

Angel and Genevieve at Infinity Towers by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

51117-003: EDSA Greenways Project in the Philippines by Asian Development Bank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stuck in the middle by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

The Business District by benewashere, on Flickr

Aerial view of Manila city with skyscrapers by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

Philippines: COVID-19 by Asian Development Bank, on Flickr

Manila Views from Rockwell Center by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr

A Fine Makati Day by David Madrid, on Flickr

Manila Sunset by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

Yellow Sky by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

51117-003: EDSA Greenways Project in the Philippines by Asian Development Bank, on Flickr

Day and life at the city market in Quezon by Drew Ardary, on Flickr

tricycle passengers by Gem, on Flickr

Buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Cyber by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Nana gets going ... by Asiacamera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pillars of Life by risingthermals, on Flickr

Parkway Drive by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Trivia... by Jun Acullador, on Flickr

Makati City by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr

Sunset light by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

TAKE A BREATH by jopetsy, on Flickr

Makati district, Manila, Philippines by Nigel Baker, on Flickr

Shopping street in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Painting in the sky by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Golden Gate by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

High Street, Bonifacio Global City by David James, on Flickr

dog on Jones Bridge by Gem, on Flickr

Leave a Light On by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Manila&#x27;s Gotham City, A city in the sky. by Jason R, on Flickr

Please! by risingthermals, on Flickr

Manila by risingthermals, on Flickr

A Flyover Twist by risingthermals, on Flickr

inside a jeep at night by Gem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Makati by Cheng Chen, on Flickr

Makati by Cheng Chen, on Flickr

Weather the storm by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

20190413_9698 Pepe the train in Rizal Park by Bill Strong, on Flickr

ABC Pool Party 2013 by pimonger, on Flickr

The Beautiful Ladies of 2019 TransSport Show by Bung, on Flickr

rush hour by brosigonzales, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

225 Karakol 2019 at Baclaran 1 Airport Road Based by Glendale Lapastora&#x27;s Pictures (Official), on Flickr

THE FORT by Novo Biskayano, on Flickr

Airport Cityscape by Novo Biskayano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

51117-003: EDSA Greenways Project in the Philippines by Asian Development Bank, on Flickr

The new abnormal by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Quezon Avenue by Jonathan Robiso, on Flickr

Greenbelt Park by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Run the Jewels by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Manila bay from Harbour view by walter wong, on Flickr

Rocket Ship by jlvsalazar, on Flickr

Vibrant Makati by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

street cat 2 by Gem, on Flickr

Rushing into 2020 by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Treasure Island Resort Pool Party by pimonger, on Flickr

Burgos Street Makati by Asiacamera, on Flickr

Manila Breakwater Pix 2 by Manny Guarin, on Flickr

463 Karakol 2019 at Baclaran 2 Roxas Boulevard Based by Glendale Lapastora&#x27;s Pictures (Official), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

51117-003: EDSA Greenways Project in the Philippines by Asian Development Bank, on Flickr

Manila, Philippines by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Manila, Philippines by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Manila, Philippines by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Manila, Philippines by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Manila, Philippines by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Manila, Philippines by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Manila, Philippines by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Rizal Park by Ritche Perez, on Flickr

cat on car roof 2 by Gem, on Flickr

Jeepney City of Makati Philippines by robin, on Flickr

K-Texter by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

Just an umbrella by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

Weather the storm by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

night time city view by Paterson Galupe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Greenbelt Mall, Makati by Jonan G.E, on Flickr

Glitters of Manila by Sunny Merindo, on Flickr

buildings 2 by Gem, on Flickr

Manila,Makati by Vincenzo Monaco, on Flickr

night skyline by Gem, on Flickr

Traffics at Ayala Avenue vs Makati Avenue by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Glass windows by risingthermals, on Flickr

Run the Jewels by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Goddess of Atlantis Pool Party 2013 by pimonger, on Flickr

Cone of ice cream by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

Morning photowalk in Manila by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

Manila Bay by walter wong, on Flickr

At the stoplight by risingthermals, on Flickr

Faces of P. Burgos Street by Asiacamera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Morning has broken by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

The new abnormal by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

0551H Business District by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Dontonbori + Shibuya Crossing by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Missing the bus by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

World upside down by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Walk in the light by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

More heads are better than one by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

concrete building with fire escape at night by Gem, on Flickr

neon at night by Gem, on Flickr

5D2_MG_6113 by Charl Pantaleon, on Flickr

Faces of P. Burgos Street by Asiacamera, on Flickr

Stuck in the middle by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

Music in her ears by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

Makati Street Market, Manila, Philippines by Krishnaswamy Sundarapandiyan, on Flickr

Makati by Leon Sosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wild Eagle by risingthermals, on Flickr

Untitled by eric, on Flickr

Manila Breakwater Pix 2 by Manny Guarin, on Flickr

Rocket Ship by jlvsalazar, on Flickr

Staircase to Heaven by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Manila Harbor 4 by Armand Peralta, on Flickr

Trump Tower by Stephen White, on Flickr

BGC by night from PPT-1-3 by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr

Clouds On Fire by Raymond Viloria, on Flickr

To the top by Neil Edwin Sinadjan, on Flickr

Pool with a view by Jesse Bradford, on Flickr

Street Cat by Reyner Joshua Valentin, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

1997 hating by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0551H Business District by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Tall Buildings II by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI AVE by Vy Lê, on Flickr

Missing the bus by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Makati Shangri-la Hotel by Joemar Mallen, on Flickr

DSC06760 by 金龍, on Flickr

The clouds in my eyes by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Cow in makati Manila -Filipinas by attila hamvas, on Flickr

BGC by night from PPT-1-5 by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr

Untitled by Vincent Law, on Flickr

Separate ways by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

Walk in the light by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

EJ @ 18 by Geoffrey Embuscado, on Flickr

Those who bring sunshine into the lives of others cannot keep it from themselves. by Roman K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Greenbelt Park by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Manila by Pampín, on Flickr

BGC by Pete_888, on Flickr

Manila city by Trekpedition.Com, on Flickr

DSCF2506 by Takeshi Photolog, on Flickr

Metro Manila by Emy Gadingan, on Flickr

Philippines - Manille by Guillaume Walter, on Flickr

Pool with a view by Jesse Bradford, on Flickr

Geometry by Emmanuel Ohara, on Flickr

Jeepney express-4 by Franco Amian, on Flickr

Kapitolyo Village by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

On Burgos Circle by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manila by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

The Clock Tower by Oliver Mercader, on Flickr

BGC&#x27;s High Street - from the rooftop bar by Asiacamera, on Flickr

Morning photowalk in Manila by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

Dark light by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Stormy night sky by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Typhoon is coming by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Rocket Ship by jlvsalazar, on Flickr

228 Karakol 2019 at Baclaran 1 Airport Road Based by Glendale Lapastora&#x27;s Pictures (Official), on Flickr

FASHION SHOW by PINOY PHOTOGRAPHER, on Flickr

Fashion Show by PINOY PHOTOGRAPHER, on Flickr

afternoon by Himadri ., on Flickr

Manila Harbor 2 by Armand Peralta, on Flickr

Jones Bridge by Gabriel-Fortunato Eufracio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Walk Together by Roman K, on Flickr

Reyes / Manalo Heritage House by Manila&#x27;s Old Houses and Buildings, on Flickr

Reyes / Manalo Heritage House by Manila&#x27;s Old Houses and Buildings, on Flickr

Buencamino de Leon Ancestral House by Manila&#x27;s Old Houses and Buildings, on Flickr

Doña Narcisa Ancestral HOuse by Manila&#x27;s Old Houses and Buildings, on Flickr

Lola Nidora Heritage House by Manila&#x27;s Old Houses and Buildings, on Flickr

Villa Caridad by Manila&#x27;s Old Houses and Buildings, on Flickr

Pollution by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

something old, something new by rodrigo layug, on Flickr

Light my fire by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

Personal Gravity by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

On the Top by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Manila&#x27;s Gotham City, A city in the sky. by Jason R, on Flickr

More Colours by Steven Keating, on Flickr

The Business District by benewashere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Child labour and COVID-19 by ILO Asia-Pacific, on Flickr

Orange Haze by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Vibrant Makati by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Artificial Nature by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Concrete Jungle by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Green Ash by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Pioneer Station by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Waxing South by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Rising South by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

buildings 2 by Gem, on Flickr

white taxi by Gem, on Flickr

Separate ways by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

MaezEstrada_2601_Poblacion_114 by Maez Estrada, on Flickr

Busy streets of Makati City, Philippines by Aaron James Tirante Manuel, on Flickr

Buddies without benefits by Takiollyshiaranghae_1248, on Flickr

Checkers by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr

Music in her ears by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

light play by Paterson Galupe, on Flickr

Rain rain rain by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Metro manila cityscape by Jensen Chua, on Flickr

LKG TOWER, MAKATI | AUG 2019 by jopetsy, on Flickr

LKG TOWER, MAKATI | AUG 2019 by jopetsy, on Flickr

LKG TOWER, MAKATI | AUG 2019 by jopetsy, on Flickr

LKG TOWER, MAKATI | AUG 2019 by jopetsy, on Flickr

LKG TOWER, MAKATI | AUG 2019 by jopetsy, on Flickr

Intramuros by Christian Hoemke, on Flickr

Makati dusk in B&amp;W by Antonio Rivera, on Flickr

Parallel Universe by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Chaos by Raymond Viloria, on Flickr

The Beautiful Ladies of 2019 TransSport Show by Bung, on Flickr

Run the Jewels by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Another sunset in the Philippines by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

The Business District by benewashere, on Flickr


----------



## Animo

Great job @christos-greece ! I appreciate all of your work over here.


----------



## christos-greece

You &amp; I by Roman K, on Flickr

Glitter on the Wet Streets by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Pioneer Station by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Waxing South by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Monumento Mori by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Rising South by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Green Ash by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Concrete Jungle by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

51117-003: EDSA Greenways Project in the Philippines by Asian Development Bank, on Flickr

Quezon City Market street style photography by Drew Ardary, on Flickr

tricycle passengers by Gem, on Flickr

Who Gets the Next Ride? by Roman K, on Flickr

dog on Jones Bridge by Gem, on Flickr

Fighting the World by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

white taxi by Gem, on Flickr

Sunward by Roman K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

De la Rosa street 30 by Dick Snaterse, on Flickr

Manila, Philippines by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Roxas Boulevard by dave sollorin, on Flickr

Rizal Park by Ritche Perez, on Flickr

Rocket Ship by jlvsalazar, on Flickr

Manila City Hall by Night by Michael Picardal, on Flickr

Manila Makati by Mike Mike, on Flickr

Makati red light street, Manila, Philippines by CamelKW, on Flickr

Makati Skyline-2 by Steven Keating, on Flickr

The new abnormal by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

20190413_3374 girl with a flag by Bill Strong, on Flickr

Emotional Distancing by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Warming up by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr

Colors by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr

TAKE A BREATH by jopetsy, on Flickr

&quot;Daing&quot; (Dried Fish) by Jay Lamorena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ABC Pool Party 2013 by pimonger, on Flickr

Elegance in motion by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Finding Mama by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Manila cityscapes-5 by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr

Manila cityscapes-8 by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr

Manila cityscapes-9 by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr

Manila cityscapes-13 by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr

Manila cityscapes-16 by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr

Manila cityscapes-17 by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr

Manila cityscapes-24 by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr

Weather the storm by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Quezon Avenue by Jonathan Robiso, on Flickr

Intramuros: Watchtower by Dico Calingal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cheap Flights To Manila Philippines From Dubai $315 or 1147Dirham by TravelTour ME, on Flickr

Makati by Cheng Chen, on Flickr

LKG TOWER, MAKATI | AUG 2019 by jopetsy, on Flickr

LKG TOWER, MAKATI | AUG 2019 by jopetsy, on Flickr

LKG TOWER, MAKATI | AUG 2019 by jopetsy, on Flickr

LKG TOWER, MAKATI | AUG 2019 by jopetsy, on Flickr

LKG TOWER, MAKATI | AUG 2019 by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

Makati Cityscapes by Jayo Santiago, on Flickr

2012-12-20, SaraoCraft Thursday 093 by ed sarao, on Flickr

afternoon by Himadri ., on Flickr

Fhei Delos Santos by Joseph Bryan Manaloto, on Flickr

Geng Maderazo by Joseph Bryan Manaloto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manila, Philippines by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Intramuros: Ayuntamiento De Manila by Dico Calingal, on Flickr

Ayala Ave by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

HEART AND SOUL by jopetsy, on Flickr

Tall Buildings II by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

Manila by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Makati Avenue by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Manila Sunset by John and Ann, on Flickr

Manila Polo Club-6 by Billy Palatino, on Flickr

Smile at your problems. by Roman K, on Flickr

Purple Haze by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

096 Edited Files of Photoshoots at Bluebay for Mapeh Project September 10 2018.jpg by Glendale Lapastora&#x27;s Pictures (Official), on Flickr

SEXY PHOTOGRAPHER by PINOY PHOTOGRAPHER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Makati 10 by Dick Snaterse, on Flickr

Makati , Manila by al smith, on Flickr

Makati, Manila, Philippines by Fabio Achilli, on Flickr

Signs of Life by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Artificial Sun by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

お元気ですか by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Left Behind by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Windows to the soul by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Missing the bus by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

The new abnormal by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Different yet the same by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Man with a yellow cap by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

cat on car roof 2 by Gem, on Flickr

banana vendor at night by Gem, on Flickr

neon at night by Gem, on Flickr

EJ @ 18 by Geoffrey Embuscado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Light and Fire by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Manila, Philippines by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Lightning strikes by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Quezon Avenue by Jonathan Robiso, on Flickr

Rain rain rain by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Sunset light by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

DSC05599 by 1993BEZALEL, on Flickr

Manila Skyline by Agustin Rafael Reyes, on Flickr

... by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

A Walk Together by Roman K, on Flickr

228 Karakol 2019 at Baclaran 1 Airport Road Based by Glendale Lapastora&#x27;s Pictures (Official), on Flickr

Rising South by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Sun sets over Manila by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

A Sign of Things to Come by Roman K, on Flickr


----------



## Animo




----------



## heartless09

christos-greece said:


> I think its Manila...


Vehicle traffic is different. We drive on the right side. Unless this image is mirrored 😅


----------



## christos-greece

heartless09 said:


> Vehicle traffic is different. We drive on the right side. Unless this image is mirrored 😅


OK. I will edit it shortly...


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5878 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Portrait 4 by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

Cloudy city skies by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr

Light After Rain by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

The clouds in my eyes by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Run the Jewels by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

Kapitolyo Village by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

Beautiful Aftermath by Raymond Viloria, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

The Business District by benewashere, on Flickr

2016 (Dec) - Welcome Rotonda, QC by Jeff Pineda, on Flickr

Makati - Metro Manila - Skyline by Patrick Del Rosario, on Flickr

Rockwell by Kafeise, on Flickr

NYC Fashion by Dmitry Berdnyk, on Flickr

A Storm is coming by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

philippines (1 of 1)-45 by Polar Bear 1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Makati by Cheng Chen, on Flickr

buildings 2 by Gem, on Flickr

Makati by Cheng Chen, on Flickr

Weather the storm by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

World upside down by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

20190413_9698 Pepe the train in Rizal Park by Bill Strong, on Flickr

ABC Pool Party 2013 by pimonger, on Flickr

The Beautiful Ladies of 2019 TransSport Show by Bung, on Flickr

Rushing into 2020 by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Manila Breakwater Pix 2 by Manny Guarin, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

225 Karakol 2019 at Baclaran 1 Airport Road Based by Glendale Lapastora&#x27;s Pictures (Official), on Flickr

THE FORT by Novo Biskayano, on Flickr

Airport Cityscape by Novo Biskayano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rain walk by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

Manila Views from Rockwell Center by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr

2016 (Dec) - Welcome Rotonda, QC by Jeff Pineda, on Flickr

Beautiful Makati City by David Madrid, on Flickr

Yellow Sky by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

DSC_0403 by csampang, on Flickr

Bonifacio Global City By Night by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr

Fil-Kor Clanz by 1TYM4UrMind, on Flickr

Nikon Lens 10-20mm AF-P V by Versilius PANA, on Flickr

Street in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Please, wait by Rafal Bieniek, on Flickr

Fighting the World by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

&quot;Fallen&quot; by Ken Rozen Cautiverio, on Flickr

Manila International Auto Show 2014 by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr

Vanessa at SM Aura by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr

Untitled by Richard Ian Laureles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Way away by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Manila Sunset by John and Ann, on Flickr

Manila Sunset by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

Cityscape of Metro Manila in Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Sunset Hues, Harbor Square by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr

Another storm has passed by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Typhoon is coming by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

BGC Cityscape 4 by Ryan David Reyes, on Flickr

BGC Cityscape 3 by Ryan David Reyes, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

Manila at night by Salai, on Flickr

Manila International Auto Show 2014 by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr

Bonifacio Global City by Patrick Del Rosario, on Flickr

Just Another New Year&#x27;s Eve by LeANNE Jazul, on Flickr

Artificial Nature by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Jeepneys and their passengers Ortigas-19 by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr

Treasure Island Resort Pool Party by pimonger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Vincent Law, on Flickr

Hourglass by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Manila, Philippines by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Run the Jewels by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

Cityscape of Metro Manila in Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Heavenly display by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Makati City by Daniel Haussmann, on Flickr

Manila city by Trekpedition.Com, on Flickr

Way away by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

20190413_3379 two dancers at Manila by Bill Strong, on Flickr

DSC05966 by 1993BEZALEL, on Flickr

Exiting the Jeepney by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr

Purple Haze by Dmitry Berdnyk, on Flickr

philippines (1 of 1)-45 by Polar Bear 1, on Flickr

Hit N Run by Dmitry Berdnyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2014&#x27;s last sunset - Manila, Philippines by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr

Reyes / Manalo Heritage House by Manila&#x27;s Old Houses and Buildings, on Flickr

Reyes / Manalo Heritage House by Manila&#x27;s Old Houses and Buildings, on Flickr

Reyes / Manalo Heritage House by Manila&#x27;s Old Houses and Buildings, on Flickr

Doña Narcisa Ancestral HOuse by Manila&#x27;s Old Houses and Buildings, on Flickr

Buencamino de Leon Ancestral House by Manila&#x27;s Old Houses and Buildings, on Flickr

Lola Nidora House by Manila&#x27;s Old Houses and Buildings, on Flickr

Run the Jewels by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Commute. by Miguel De Leon, on Flickr

Manila City Hall by Night by Michael Picardal, on Flickr

Cyclists in Manila by Matthew Roberge, on Flickr

You &amp; I by Roman K, on Flickr

HAWAIIAN DANCE by PINOY PHOTOGRAPHER, on Flickr

Melo&#x27;s on Burgos Circle by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr

DSI04084 by Csaba Desvari, on Flickr

Over the shoulder by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr

Young Asian man putting flying disc on his head by Satoshi Kawase, on Flickr

Multi-ethnic group of Aisan friends playing with flying disc in public park by Satoshi Kawase, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Makati by Cheng Chen, on Flickr

Makati by Cheng Chen, on Flickr

Weather the storm by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

20190413_9698 Pepe the train in Rizal Park by Bill Strong, on Flickr

The Beautiful Ladies of 2019 TransSport Show by Bung, on Flickr

Treasure Island Resort Pool Party by pimonger, on Flickr

Rushing into 2020 by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

225 Karakol 2019 at Baclaran 1 Airport Road Based by Glendale Lapastora&#x27;s Pictures (Official), on Flickr

At the stoplight by Roman K, on Flickr

World upside down by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Boo&#x27;d Up by Dmitry Berdnyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

night time city view by Paterson Galupe, on Flickr

Greenbelt Park by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Manila by Pampín, on Flickr

Metro Manila by Emy Gadingan, on Flickr

Philippines - Manille by Guillaume Walter, on Flickr

Jeepney express-4 by Franco Amian, on Flickr

Kapitolyo Village by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

BGC by Pete_888, on Flickr

Manila by Juha Haarala, on Flickr

Melo&#x27;s on Burgos Circle by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr

2018.08 China Town, Manila by 3AbroadPhotography, on Flickr

Manila by Joel Leong, on Flickr

20190129_160337 by inkid, on Flickr

Manila by Joel Leong, on Flickr

Manila by Jackie Jessen, on Flickr

Manila by Vilen G, on Flickr

Manila by Vilen G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bonifacio High Street. by Jayo Santiago, on Flickr

Manila Sunset by John and Ann, on Flickr

Typhoon is coming by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Run the Jewels by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

099 Edited Files of Photoshoots at Bluebay for Mapeh Project September 10 2018.jpg by Glendale Lapastora's Pictures (Official), on Flickr

IMG_5878 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Philippines - Manila and Palawan (2016 03-04) -7.jpg by Ike ofSpain, on Flickr

Makati by Stephen White, on Flickr

Parallel Universe by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

HDR_0003-(18)-HDR by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

christmas in bgc philippines by Reynaldo Rivera Jr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rain walk by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr

Warming up by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr

Ina - Bridge portrait by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr

Manila Street by Derek McNamara, on Flickr

2016 (Dec) - Welcome Rotonda, QC by Jeff Pineda, on Flickr

Beautiful Makati City by David Madrid, on Flickr

Manila Sunset by John and Ann, on Flickr

Manila Bay Sunset by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

Lightning strikes Manila City by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

night time city view by Paterson Galupe, on Flickr

Cityscape of Metro Manila in Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Another storm has passed by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Bonifacio Global City by Patrick Del Rosario, on Flickr

027 by Dj TeddyBear, on Flickr

Manila streets - 1 by Bernard Languillier, on Flickr

PEOPLE AND TRANSPORTATION by PINOY PHOTOGRAPHER, on Flickr

The race by Wayne Tywater, on Flickr

philippines2018_019 by Kenneth Tan, on Flickr

Baguio and Manila, Philippines. Feb 4-9 2018 by trumpet.saw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Makati 10 by Dick Snaterse, on Flickr

DSC_0404 by csampang, on Flickr

DSC_0406 by csampang, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

Beautiful Makati City by David Madrid, on Flickr

Manila thunderstorm by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

In Plain sight by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Convergence by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Fighting the World by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Manila International Auto Show 2014 by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr

Untitled by Richard Ian Laureles, on Flickr

Missing the bus by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manila Ermita by Jim Delcid, on Flickr

Fire in the sky by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Manila Sunset by John and Ann, on Flickr

Typhoon is coming by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Run the Jewels by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

099 Edited Files of Photoshoots at Bluebay for Mapeh Project September 10 2018.jpg by Glendale Lapastora's Pictures (Official), on Flickr

IMG_5878 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Makati by Stephen White, on Flickr

Parallel Universe by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

HDR_0003-(18)-HDR by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Manila&#x27;s Gotham City, A city in the sky. by Jason R, on Flickr

Beauties of Manila by Polar Bear 1, on Flickr

philippines (1 of 1)-72 by Polar Bear 1, on Flickr

Manila Train by Bryan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manila Bay Sunset by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

Morning photowalk in Manila by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

Manila Sunset by John and Ann, on Flickr

Manila Sunset by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

Cityscape of Metro Manila in Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Sunset Hues, Harbor Square by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr

Another storm has passed by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Typhoon is coming by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

BGC Cityscape 4 by Ryan David Reyes, on Flickr

BGC Cityscape 3 by Ryan David Reyes, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

Manila International Auto Show 2014 by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr

Bonifacio Global City by Patrick Del Rosario, on Flickr

Padre Faura Street at Night by yonem, on Flickr

Condominium Belt by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr

Treasure Island Resort Pool Party by pimonger, on Flickr

Jeepneys and their passengers Ortigas-37 by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr

Manila City by cestagne01, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MNL:01 by Pim, on Flickr

Manila Streets #2 by Henry Hemsath, on Flickr

Manila Street by Derek McNamara, on Flickr

DSC_0023 by Mick, on Flickr

LKG TOWER, MAKATI | AUG 2019 by jopetsy, on Flickr

LKG TOWER, MAKATI | AUG 2019 by jopetsy, on Flickr

LKG TOWER, MAKATI | AUG 2019 by jopetsy, on Flickr

LKG TOWER, MAKATI | AUG 2019 by jopetsy, on Flickr

LKG TOWER, MAKATI | AUG 2019 by jopetsy, on Flickr

Ayala Ave by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

The Trees, BGC by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr

Minasa Festival 2017 by Neil Edwin Sinadjan, on Flickr

Manila's Gotham City, A city in the sky. by Jason R, on Flickr

philippines (1 of 1)-45 by Polar Bear 1, on Flickr

Pool with a view by Jesse Bradford, on Flickr

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr

.affected by Dmitry Berdnyk, on Flickr

Major by Dmitry Berdnyk, on Flickr

Street Crossers #4 by David Madrid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manila thunderstorm by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Glitters of Manila by Sunny Merindo, on Flickr

Makati City by Daniel Haussmann, on Flickr

Makati by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

HEART AND SOUL by jopetsy, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

2016 (Dec) - Ayala Triangle, Makati by Jeff Pineda, on Flickr

Rush Hour by Jonathan Robiso, on Flickr

Manila by Night by Matteo Russo, on Flickr

Minasa Festival 2017 by Neil Edwin Sinadjan, on Flickr

Hit N Run by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr

Yellow Horizons by Dmitry Berdnyk, on Flickr

Manila, Makati by Dmitry Berdnyk, on Flickr

Warming up by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manila by Francisco Daum, on Flickr

Greenbelt Park by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Manila by Pampín, on Flickr

Metro Manila by Emy Gadingan, on Flickr

Philippines - Manille by Guillaume Walter, on Flickr

Jeepney express-4 by Franco Amian, on Flickr

Kapitolyo Village by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Manila city by Trekpedition.Com, on Flickr

Bonifacio Global City By Night by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr

2018.08 China Town, Manila by 3AbroadPhotography, on Flickr

SM Aura Premier by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr

DSC1321 by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr

manila, philippines by kk3nt, on Flickr

Manila Auto Salon by Aries Almera, on Flickr

Down Escolta Avenue by David Madrid, on Flickr

Pasig, Manila by Francisco Daum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Light After Rain by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

Manila by Alex Barlow, on Flickr

Closure III by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

View from Savoy Hotel Manila by Edgar Alan Zeta-Yap, on Flickr

Manila by Aleksandr Zykov, on Flickr

Untitled by Vincent Law, on Flickr

Hourglass by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

Makati - Metro Manila - Skyline by Patrick Del Rosario, on Flickr

Manila, Philippines by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Manila, Philippines by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

2. PHILIPPINES by PINOY PHOTOGRAPHER, on Flickr

Manila by Michel N, on Flickr

Way away by Dmitry Berdnyk, on Flickr

Come with me by Dmitry Berdnyk, on Flickr

Street in Manila, Philippines by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Commute. by Miguel De Leon, on Flickr

Fit selfie by Harri Suvisalmi, on Flickr

Happiness is Fitness by Harri Suvisalmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown - Manila (Philippines) by ID Hearn Mackinnon, on Flickr

Philippines: Filipino Transportation - Photo #8 by Exploring Our World, on Flickr

Sunset light by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Manila Ocean Park 022 by Ryan Jay Pacheco, on Flickr

Staircase to Heaven by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Manila Harbor 4 by Armand Peralta, on Flickr

Quezon Avenue by Jonathan Robiso, on Flickr

Missing the bus by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Morning omelet by Asiacamera, on Flickr

DSC05599 by 1993BEZALEL, on Flickr

Morning photowalk in Manila by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

Paint the skies with light by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

downtown manila by Julianno Lerma, on Flickr

The Beautiful Ladies of 2019 TransSport Show by Bung, on Flickr

Waiting by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr

Manila Harbor 2 by Armand Peralta, on Flickr

20190413_3381 dancer in black and white by Bill Strong, on Flickr

Untitled by Jeremy Ocampo, on Flickr

Stormy Evening, Manila 4 by Steven Keating, on Flickr

Manila Streets by Steven Keating, on Flickr


----------

